# [LPF] Scourge of the Howling Horde



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2011)

A medium length Living Pathfinder adventure, set outside of Venza near a small village called Barrow's Edge, for 4-5 characters starting with zero XP. Characters will advance to level 3 before finished.

Judge: Mowgli
DM: Perrinmiller

Heroes:
GlassEye: Male Tengu 4th Level Cleric/Druid, Agno Phoenicus
Mfloyd3: Male Half-orc 4th Level Alchemist, Iago
ScorpiusRisk: Male Half-elf 4th Level Bard/Oracle, Denizel
Systole: Female Elf 4th Level Summoner, Sylla the Grim
[sblock=XP]Enc 1: 675XP (168.75 each) Rescue Sten
Enc 2: 940XP (235 each) Goblin druid
Enc 3: 400XP (100 each) Finding the lair
Enc 4: 3420XP (855 each) Assault on the Lair & Bronk - 1 Nov 2011
Enc 5: 1400XP (350 each) Darax & Urrtarr
Enc 6: 400XP (100 each) Hobgoblin Chest
Enc 7: 1200XP (300 each) Gray Ooze - 22 Jan 2012
Enc 8: 1200XP (300 each) Undead - 12 Feb 2012
Enc 9: 1200XP (300 each) Drake - 11 Apr 2012
Enc 9.5: 600XP (150 each) Altar trap - 24 Apr 2012
Enc 10: 1600XP (400 each) Noak - 18 May 2012
Enc 11: 400XP (100 each) Crispy Critter - 22 Jun 2012

Notes: 
Adventure Starts on: 27 Jul 2011 (Everyone at 0XP)
Everyone is at 2044XP on 1 Nov 2011 (98 days) reaching level 2.
Everyone is at 3346XP on 22 Jan 2012 (82 days of level 2) reaching level 3.
Everyone is at 6601XP on 18 May 2012 (117 days of level 3) reaching level 4.
Everyone is at 6701XP + (22 x 65 days of level 4)= 8131XP on 22 Jul 2014.

[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]Wand of Longstrider (25 charges)(375gp) -> Agno
Wand of CLW(2 charges)(30gp) -> Denizel
Sold items Enc 1/2 Totaled (grayed out) = 1698gp (422.25gp Each) - Before Jan 2012
Items for dealing with the trap, spent 50gp
Sold/barter items  Enc 3-8 (grayed out) = 6780gp (1695gp each)

Enc 1: 8xLeather Armor(80gp), 8xLt Wooden Shields(24gp), 24xJavelins(48gp), 8xMorningstars(64gp), 10gp, 400gp in store credit
 Enc 2: 4xLeather Armor(40gp), 4xLt Wooden Shields(12gp), 12xJavelins(24gp), 4xMorningstars(32gp), 1xMWK Hide Armor(165gp), 1xMWK Spear(302gp), 1xScroll of Charm Animal Spell(25gp), 1xWand of CLW(2 charges)(30gp), 1xWand of Longstrider (25 charges)(375gp),18gp, 10pp, -30gp Identify spell
 Enc 3: None
 Enc 4: 7xStudded Leather Armor(s)(175gp), 7xLongbows(s)(525gp), 5xGreatswords(s)(250gp), 14xArrows(s)(7gp), 2xGuisarme(s)(18gp), Bronk's Studded Leather Armor(25gp), Bronk's +1 Light Wooden Shield(1152gp), Bronk's Morningstar(8gp), 2xPewter Bowls (40gp), 5xLeather Armor(s) (50gp), 6xLt Wood Shields(s)(18gp), 5xLongswords(s)(75gp), 15xJavelins(s)(15gp),1xChainshirt(s) (100gp), 1xMWK Battle Axe(s) (310gp), 127gp = 2895gp sold
 Enc 5: 1xMWK Banded Mail (400gp), MWK Battle Axe (310gp), Heavy Steel Shield (20gp), 1xComp Longbow(+2 Str) (300gp), 20xArrows (1gp), 2xChainshirts (200gp), 2xMWK Longsword (630gp), 2xLt Wooden Shields (6gp), 6xJavelins (6gp), 4xPotions of CLW (200gp), Wand of magic missiles (150gp), 2xFlask of Acid (20gp), Flasks of Alchemist's Fire (20gp) = 1873gp
Enc 6: +1 Studded Leather Armor (1175gp), +1 Longsword (2315gp), 2xPotions of CLW (100gp), 210gp, 20sp, Map of Barrows Edge area (5gp), 2 Potions Resist Acid (300gp), Urrtarr's Spellbook (85gp), various items in pantry (120gp)= 1597gp
Enc 7: None
Enc 8: 1xChainshirt (100gp), 1xMWK Longsword (315gp), 2xPotions of Cure  Light Wounds (100gp), 1xPotion of Shield of Faith (50gp). = 415gp
Enc 9: None
Enc 9.5: MWK Half Plate Armor (750gp), MWK Heavy Steel Shield (170gp), MWK Dwarven Waraxe (330gp), Potions of CMW (300gp) & Bull's Strength (300gp), 6 Scrolls (0gp), Holy Symbol of Platinum (200gp).
Enc 10: Ring of Protection +1(2000gp), Cloak of Resistance +1(1000gp), 1150gp
Enc 11: 400gp
Final Reward: 500gp

Payouts = 4689.75gp Each
422.25gp Each
1695gp Each
Last one 2622.5gp Each 

Time based GP: Total = 5104gp
98 days x 6 = 588
82 days x 11 = 902
117 days x 17 = 1989
65 days x 25 = 1625[/sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group initiatives, rolling  them myself. So in combat you must post your actions within 48-72 hours  of the players turn   coming up. Unless stated by a character that  their actions are to follow another character, they will be resolved in  posted order. After that time, if there was no communication with the  DM, I will NPC the MIA player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice  roller for the players.  The DM will use his own purple dice at home or  an on-line random number generator.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the  DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed the  DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so immediately.   This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal damage, and grants any  additional spell slots, but not  spells prepared.  A caster capable of  spontaneously casting could use  these slots normally, a cleric could  only use them for cure or inflict  spells, a druid for summon nature's  ally, etc.  Prepared casters may  prepare spells in these slots as if  they had left the slots blank for  the day, if they are able to do so.   They can go through the appropriate spell preparation as if they had  already rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot  preferably, for token on the tactical grids. 

* A mini-stat spoiler  block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required in  every IC post. Quote the next post to customize your own.[/sblock]

Party Notes:
[sblock=Barrow's Edge]Village; Approximate population 100 adults 
Races mixed, 60% Human, rest mixture of Elves, Dwarves, Halflings, Gnomes, Half-elves, and Half-orcs. 

The village stores will only have items (including those magical or made of special materials) up to 400gp value for sale.  Magic items and special materials are still subject to the 75% rule.  When buying back items, the maximum value the village will be able to purchase will be 2,200gp.

*Places of interest:* 
Sten Goodseller's Emporium 
- Sten Goodseller and Garret 
Temple of Quaren
- Listra 
Barrow's Edge Inn 
- Mallie Marchess 
Mysticality 
- Thamior 
Moneylender 
- Arvel Durgedown 
Blacksmith and Stable 
Tinker 
Grocer 
Houses and outlying farms[/sblock]

*Marching Order:*






*Camping out & Watch Rotations:*
Denizel (sleep at AH10, Watch at AJ11)
Sylla (Sleep at AI11, Watch at AJ11) & Boots (Patrol)
Iago (Sleep at AH9, Watch at AH11)
Agno (Sleep at AK10, Watch on patrol)





*Barrow's Edge to the Howling Caves:*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2011)

*Example Mini-stats block:* <Quote this post to copy>

You can customize your own and include what you think is important, but I need a minimum of Current AC, HP, Weapons in Hand, and Conditions in Effect.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Ariel Esimae
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
 +1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Point Blank Shot (+1Att/Dmg w/in 30ft)

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 27, 2011)

A placeholder for the judge's notes.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2011)

Having decided to embark on the journey to Barrow's Edge, you gather outside The Dunn Wright Inn to take stock of your provisions.  The weather appears to fine today and you have several hours left before you will need to stop and camp for the night.

        *GM:*  I will need a marching order for when you leave the city.


----------



## Systole (Jul 27, 2011)

Sylla gathers together with the rest of the group. Her pack appears slightly heavier, and she seems slightly uncomfortable as she shifts it from shoulder to shoulder. Boots prances around, sniffing at the others.

"Cologne ... expensive stuff, but why are you watering it down?" he asks Denizel.

"Whoa ... that's heck of a chemistry set you got there, big guy," he says to Iago, then suddenly sneezes on the half-orc's pant leg. Rubbing his watering eyes with a forepaw, he adds, "Cork's a bit loose on your essence of wolfsbane, by the way. Yowza. Ouch."









*OOC:*


Boots can take point, as he's (a) disposable, (b) pure melee, and (c) has perception/survival/stealth/scent. Sylla is an archer, so middle or back is probably better for her, as long as she's within 100' of Boots.

EDIT: Hehe, I just noticed three of us have Point Blank Shot.

PS: Sylla's run-in with Daylily.







[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 27, 2011)

Agno returns to the Dunn Wright Inn after stuffing his pack full of provisions.  Seeing no one else he flops down on the paving stones along the wall near the landward door and stares at the sky watching seabirds wheel overhead in long parabolas that seem to point south.

"Axis of symmetry... Hurrr, I see the lines of your will, Revealer!"

Continuing to mutter to himself odd phrases of religious ecstasy he waits for the others to return not noticing that they are gathering just a short way away until he hears Boots' voice carried on the wind.  Scrambling up from the ground he joins the others.

"Welcome, Boots!  And other soon friends!  The goddess has revealed her will to me.  I am ready to hurrr... _embark_!"





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Current Conditions in Effect:* none

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Iago looks down at the talkative extraplanar canine.  "Thank you," he offers, inspecting the seal on the vial in question.  Then he pulls out a handkerchief and cleans off his pantleg where the wolf sneezed on it.

He smiles at his companions.  "I do not think I introduced myself at the inn," he says.  "I am Iago.  Of Venza," he adds.

OOC:  Iago might be a good choice for rearguard.  He's better as a ranged fighter, but the mutagen means he can switch-hit as a melee combatant in a crisis.  (Famous last words... 

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0; 
Current Weapon in Hand: n/a

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

    Dagger: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
    (melee) Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2

    Dagger*: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
    (ranged) Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2

     Sling*: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (+2) + Misc (00) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2,50' range increment

      Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           Acid Flask*: Attack:  +2 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (+2) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3 direct, 4 pts splash, Crit: 20/x2

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’



[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 27, 2011)

"My cologne is not watered down it is merely faint." Denizel addresses Boots in as polite a manner as he can muster. "I see no reason to apply such an expense when we will be travelling to a small village, unused to such pleasantries."

[Sblock=Bluff 28] Bluff Roll 
Denizel in truth can longer afford the cologne, though he believes his words enough. Cologne would likely be wasted on this trip.[/sblock]

Near him stands a mule, ladened with saddlebags. He carries no backpack himself and his appearance has changed little since the inn. He has combed his hair, strapped a buckler to his wrist and keeps his crossbow at hand, keeping his eyes on the street.

"I am Denizel of Aldunqua." He says mainly in response to Iago. "And I'm ready to go. I hope you can fill us in on your new knowledge of divine will while we walk.

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Daze, Light, Message, Prestidigitation [/sblock]









*OOC:*


Headshot can be found here: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/g2biV3j91Ir2FWxwcpj7DA?feat=directlink

Denizel can be second in line. He's a ranged fighter as well, but he's built for talking. It might be good if anything humanoid see's him 2nd. I would suggest the cleric next. So my proposed order is:

Boots, Denizel, Agno, Sylla, Iago

I am having difficulty determining the encumbrance of my mule. I just purchased a tent and some additional rations. I will gladly leave the tent behind if 64 lbs is a lot for a mule. I doubt it though.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2011)

"Perhaps you not heard my proclamation of label within the inn, I am Agno Phoenicus.  Hurrr... it is a pleasure to have the custody of your labels, Iago and Denizel.  As well as Boots and Sylla."

As Boots ranges ahead Agno falls in after Denizel continuing to speak on the mysteries of Issolatha.

"Hurrr... the young seahawk, flying just _there_?  It defines the directrix and is symbolic of our journey.  It is a test, like flying to the sun so we cannot fail.  It would be _dire_.  You understand, yes?"





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Current Conditions in Effect:* none

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 28, 2011)

The painted elf nods at Iago.  "Sylla," she says.

"The Grim," Boots adds helpfully.  "And I'm Boots.  Do you like the name?  I picked it myself."

"I wouldn't encourage him," Sylla advises the half-orc, and begins to repack her bags.

***

At Denizel's assertion that the cologne is simply applied lightly, Boots nods enthusiastically.  "Okay,  I gotcha.  I think.  Well, not really.  If you wanted to impress them  for cheap, you could just roll in something really dead.  I can probably  find some roadkill on the way if you want."

***

Apparently finished with her pack, Sylla stands.  "Are we ready?  Boots can range ahead.  It's best if I stay near him."  She looks over the rest of the crew.  "Iago, you offered to be rearguard, and I agree.  Of the other two ..."

She spares Denizel a critical glance, and then says with very definite meaning, "Of the two of you, I'd rather have the tengu watching my ... backside."











*OOC:*


Boots has no chance of beating that Bluff roll.

As far as marching order, I'm taking Iago up on the rearguard.  Sylla  actually has the best armor out of the bunch (barring magic/mutagen), and it gives Boots better  range, so she can take second.  Sylla suggesting Agno then Denizel is a  straight up RP decision.

How about Boots, Sylla, Agno, Denizel, Iago?







[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Iago notes the byplay between the elf and the half-elf, and decides to reply to the tengu instead.

"You juxtapose the symbol of the bird and the sun and make it representative of our journey," he observes, half amused, half intrigued.  "It sounds as if you are formulating an alchemical transformation.  The distinction between the object and its symbol must be negated to complete the process."  The last is spoken as if it is a well-known principle.


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: n/a

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

    Dagger: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
    (melee) Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2

    Dagger*: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
    (ranged) Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2

     Sling*: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (+2) + Misc (00) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 20/x2,50' range increment

      Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           Acid Flask*: Attack:  +2 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (+2) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3 direct, 4 pts splash, Crit: 20/x2

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’



[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 28, 2011)

_Oh yes, I will gladly watch her backside. . ._ Seems embarrassed for a moment as of picking up on something no one else heard.

"Clever word play aside, that sounds acceptable, I was thinking you might like some distance for that bow. I only ask that if we come across some people who look like they may speak the common tongue you let me step forward first. I may save you some ammunition."

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Daze, Light, Message, Prestidigitation [/sblock]









*OOC:*


That walking order looks good to me. Better from a, dear god I don't want to die, standpoint.


----------



## Systole (Jul 28, 2011)

"Words," she says dismissively.  "But so be it.  As long as we understand each other."

She whistles, and Boots perks up.  "Fifteen paces," she orders.

"You got it, boss!"  The eidolon salutes, bringing a front paw to his forehead, and then obediently trots ahead.

"And don't _roll _in anything!" she calls after him.  "I *mean *it!"










*OOC:*


Boots will range about 40' ahead.  Scent gives him a 30' (more or less) autodetect on a bunch of stuff.  I imagine the group will do 10' spacing?  

 @ScorpiusRisk  Sylla would prefer archering, but she can flank and fight defensively while Boots shreds 'em if need be.   Also, your LPF wiki character link seems borked.

Hmm ... maybe I should have picked a reach weapon?  Oh well.

EDIT: Can someone help me tell the damn difference between this color and this color?  I'd like something that's a basic grey for Sylla, and I can't tell these two apart due to color blindness, but I suspect one of them is greenish.








[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2011)

Agno seems momentarily confused by the shuffling of the order of march and hunches over even more than usual with his feathers ruffled but accepts whatever place that gets sorted out around him.  His tendency is to lag, however, putting more space between him and Sylla than might be wise in his eagerness to continue his conversation with Iago.

"Hurrr, yes!  But the alchemical transformation occurs in the alembic of the Prime, and the distinction can only be negated by following the formula of the Revealer.  Hurrr... not _only_, I suppose, since the Moral path describes many methods of... _negation_, as you call it, though I prefer 'axis of symmetry'.  It is all... hurrr, _complex_ and I am just an acolyte of little knowledges."

Agno bobs his head to Sylla and brushes dust from his clothing.

"My apologies, Sylla.  I wasn't trying to roll in the dirt; I was only seeking the wisdom of the goddess, hurrr."





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Current Conditions in Effect:* none

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Those two colors look to be identical shades of gray to me.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2011)

As you get yourself sorted into a traveling order, you notice that you forgot where you are putting the pack mule in this parade.  The journeymen and heroic adventurers that walk by into the Dunn Wright Inn, smirk and chortle as they walk past you into the tavern.

[sblock=OOC]I have the pictures for tokens now (including the mule), thanks.

 @ScorpiusRisk , If the mule is going to be a fixture, please put the  stats on your Character Sheet for Denizel. Large quadrupeds can carry value for their Strength score  multiplied by 3. The link for Denzil is not working to his Wiki sheet.  If you quote my opening post you can copy the correct BBCode if you need.  

 @mfloyd3 , I don't need all those weapon data in your mini-stats, but if you need it that's okay.

 @Systole , I have a color blindness issue too. I would not use gray though since some tend to use that for short OOC comments.  I would suggest orange or yellow given what the others are using.

Not to throw a wrench into things.  The mule needs to be placed in the marching order somewhere.  Also, you can go two abreast when outside, no reason to go single file.  *EDIT:* 10' spacing in single file will really spread you out in outdoor encounters.

Lastly, if you use more than 3 lines of OOC comments, I prefer them to be in a spoiler block.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 28, 2011)

Sylla growls at Denizel, "That's _your _beast?"  She turns to the  tengu walking in and out of place in line. "And you..." she begins but  trails off.  She exhales slowly. "Gods, it's like I've inherited a pack  of Bootses."

"New plan.  Prettyboy and the mule are behind me.  Phoenicus can bring  up the rear with Iago, since that's where he seems to want to be.  Any objections?  Are  we _ready_?" Her tone suggests the consequences for not being ready would  be dire.


[sblock=ooc]Boots 40' out, Sylla, Denizel/mule, Iago/Agno?

When I said 10' spacing, I meant 5' between party members, so that each party member got 10' of personal space.  Was that what you thought I meant, and is that the right way to say it?

Do these colors clash?  Man, it was easy picking out a color for Daylily.  Grungy green.  Simple.[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 28, 2011)

"That seems fine," says Iago, clearly distracted by Agno's explanation to the point where he misses Sylla's implicit threat.

"Can you explain to me your representation of the Prime?" he asks the Tengu.  It is clear he is delighted to be having this conversation, and intends to continue it all the way to the hamlet.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: n/a

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2011)

Agno seems pleased with Sylla's comment and makes the throaty rumble that seems to signify pleasure or laughter.

"Thank you, Sylla; I find Boots' company brings happiness and good feelings, hurrr... is _cheering_.  But a pack of boots is _silly_; unexpected humor for happy travelings!  Thank you!"





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Current Conditions in Effect:* none

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock][sblock]Of the colors you've used I like the gray and red the best despite gray sometimes being used as an OOC color.  The gray is neutral and light enough that it is easy to read.  I find the purple color that you've used for Sylla a little dark to read easily; maybe a tan or light brown?  You can also use hexadecimal color codes if you want.

Do either of you have difficulty with Agno's lighter purple or the two shades of green used by Iago and Denizel?

Oops, cross-post.  Not ignoring your comments, mfloyd.  Gotta get ready for work now so I'll edit or post again a little later today.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Okay, how about this? 
1 square = 5ft





EDIT:  I can read everyone else fine, even the original colors for Sylla and Boots.  I agree with GE, stick to Dark Red and Gray instead of the Purple.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 28, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, after I walked away I realized I liked the grey a lot better.  Thanks all.

 @perrinmiller  I think mules are 5x5.  I couldn't find mule stats, but assuming they use pony stats, they'd be medium-sized.  If that's the case, the mule would be D32 and Dez at D33 or vice versa.

No problem with the colors anyone is using.

Speaking of cross-posting, my apologies for starting out the thread the way I did.  I'd assumed I was going to be the only person who had to buy groceries.  My bad.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 28, 2011)

_Ooooo I think she likes you_ Denizel shakes his head and drives the mule forward, taking the reins about his elbow to keep his crossbow at hand.

"Whatever suits you Miss Sylla." He gives her a slight nod.

[sblock=ooc]I had an extra http in the link. Should be better now. 

There are no mule stats in the Pathfinder Bestiary, though it is listed in equipment. I was hoping someone would tell me I was wrong and point me to their statistics. That doesn't seem like its going to happen. 

I agree with Systole, that the pony probably has the closest stats. I've included them below. The mule can carry 75 lbs and still have a light load. If anyone wants to unload anything on the mule he can carry 10 more lbs before slowing down.

I don't mean to be a bother with the mule, and would have taken him if the mission was outside the city. However, the encumbrance rules for Pathfinder were not forgiving to a low strength score. The mule was chosen because the equipment section of the core books lists it as not being easily scared, like horse.

The newly suggested order is fine. However, I think the mule should be medium sized.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Daze, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[sblock=Sandy the Mule]Pony CR 1/2  XP 200
N Medium animal
Init +1; Senses low-light vision, scent; Perception +5
DEFENSE
AC 11, touch 11, flat-footed 10 (+1 Dex)
hp 13 (2d8+4)
Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +0
OFFENSE
Speed 40 ft.
Melee 2 hooves –3 (1d3)
STATISTICS
Str 13, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 13 (17 vs. trip)
Feats Endurance, RunB
Skills Perception +5
SQ Docile (Ex)

Unless specifically trained for combat (see the Handle Animal skill, a pony's hooves are treated as secondary attacks.

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Bugger all, you guys are right.  I have been trying to find Mule as well, but couldn't.  However, both donkey and mules are in the 3.5ed Monster Manual and they are very different in size and stats.  

You need to decide which you want.  A donkey is slightly worse stats than a pony.  A mule is very similar in stats to a light horse.

BTW, Sandy can go on your Character Sheet, not needed in the mini-stat block. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 29, 2011)

Agno flounders for the proper words to describe his representation of the Prime for Iago.  He moves his arms in an attempt to give visual description but only succeeds in looking awkward as they flap about.  Finally he gives up and clacks his beak in frustration.

"I cannot find the words.  My small knowledges is insufficient to the tellings.  And the idea is hazy within my head also.  I have not learned enough of the readings of Issolatha's whispers.  Have you a thought?"





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Current Conditions in Effect:* none

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 29, 2011)

"No, I..."  He struggles a moment, seeming embarrassed.  "I have not often had the chance to discuss these things."  The thought seems to sober him, but he rallies.

"Perhaps we can narrow it down.  Is the Prime contained within the objective reality with which we interact?  Of is it part of an individual's subjective image of that reality, constructed by the observer?"

OOC:  Perhaps we should segue onward?  I think Iago and Agno are going to end up founding a school of philosophy.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: n/a

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 29, 2011)

Agno thinks a very long time before responding to Iago's question.

"Hurrr...Does the crow that flies into the woods, masked from intelligent perception by low-hanging branches, still exist?  I say 'Yes' but I am still a fledgling in the tellings of, of...  Objective reality, yes?  Boots' sage believed he did not exist before Sylla brought him into being.  _Subjective Reality_, yes?  Which tellings do you believe?"





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Current Conditions in Effect:* none

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2011)

*GM:*  Decision made, Sandy is a Donkey.     You file out of the city, discussing philosophy and whatnot.  Your journey is mostly uneventful as you learn more about each other and develop a routine for camping out and walking along.  

You make good time the first two days, but an overnight rain shower caused you all to lose sleep while you all crowded into Denizel's tent. The next day left you fatigued earlier in the day and you lost time.  

However, you are still making progress enough to potentially make Barrow's Edge by the end of the fifth day. 

About an hour after lunch on the fifth day, you are traveling a dirt road with signs of regular use.  There are few weeds, and fresh groves show the frequent passage of wagons.  The road has been winding through some moderately forested hills. 

Somewhere up ahead, you hear the sound of battle around the bend and over the next rise. 

[sblock=Updated Map]North is to the top, and 1 square = 5 feet.  Forested squares are difficult terrain and cost double movement.






[/sblock]        *GM:*  Now what?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Iago looks dubiously ahead, uncertain how to proceed.  "Shall we send Boots ahead to see what is going on?" he asks.

His hand slips into a vest pocket and produces a glass vial.

OOC:  Iago now has a picture on the wiki.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 29, 2011)

_Something happening up here, boss,_ Boots reports. _Some kind of fight._

_We hear it. Range out. See what's happening. Be careful._

"Already done," Sylla says, swapping her spear for her bow, and nocking an arrow.


[sblock=ooc]Boots: Double move, stealth. Move to S36, give or take.
Sylla: Stow spear, draw bow. BAB 0, (curse you, summoner class, for not having full progression!) so can't move this round.


I'm going to be gone from tonight through mid-Sunday. If things are moving, and Boots needs additional range, she will cast Unfetter. Otherwise, she'll engage as necessary, bow preferred. If there's a clear good guy and bad guy, and he has range, Boots will jump into battle with a pounce.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2011)

*GM:*  Treat this like a combat round and give me actions like that.  Thus I will need grid coordinates for movement.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 29, 2011)

"Hurrr...What is happening?"

Agno stops briefly to cast _guidance_ upon himself and to draw his shortbow just in case it is needed.





[sblock=Actions]standard: cast _guidance_
move: draw shortbow[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Current Conditions in Effect:* none

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 29, 2011)

_Great. Of course this happens on the day we don't get a good nights sleep. What kind of adventurer's don't bring their own tents._ Denizel quickly leads Sandy over to the edge of the road, so that he could move freely in case they became involved in the situation. Seeing boots move ahead, his guess was that they were about to get involved. Keeping his crossbow in his hands, but not raised he addresses Agno's question.

"Some kind of scuffle ahead."

[sblock=actions]Move to F34, guiding Sandy to E35. (I believe this is something I can do without a skill check since Sandy is domesticated)
Standard: Tie Reins to tree[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 30, 2011)

As Boots crests the rise in the road, he sees the tail-end of a fight raging  ahead.  A merchant's wagon lies on its side, it's horses dead or  scattered.  Several elves and some small humanoids lay dead, while a few  of each continue to battle. 

The small humanoids have yellowish orange skin, flat faces, broad  noses, pointed ears, and wide mouths with small sharp fangs.  They walk  upright about 3 feet tall, but their arms hang down, almost to their  knees.  They are wearing leather armor and armed with light wooden  shields, javelins and morningstars. _OOC: Knowledge Local DC5 to identify_

The elves are wearing studded leather armor and carrying longswords and longbows.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]The battle participants are aware of each other, but not you.  No one is flat-footed now.

Initiative:
The Elves
You guys
The small humanoids

Updated Map:







1) Movement in forest squares costs double
2) Wagon and horses provide cover.
3) Diagonal movement around wagon not allowed, but around horses okay


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining

Spells Cast: Guidance (Agno)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Agno (+1 for next Roll)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Elf1:
Elf2:
G1:
G2:
G3:
G4:
G5:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up.

Please use grid coordinates, combat blocks, and mini-stats.

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 31, 2011)

"Boots, what do you see up there?"

Agno jogs down the road towards Boots pushing past Sylla and Denizel in order to catch up to the darkwolf.





[sblock=Actions]move: double move to R35[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Current Conditions in Effect:* none

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 31, 2011)

_Elves and orange bad guys_.  _Send me in!_
_
Go_! Sylla tells the eidolon.  Then out loud: "Elven caravan under attack -- I'm going in."

She takes off running.

[sblock=ooc]I think Sylla has enough of a straight line to 4x run to V36.

Boots will double move to AD39.

If my counting is off for either of these, just put them somewhere close.

Whoo!  Sylla epicly blows her first roll ever![/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 31, 2011)

"How is this our business?" He says at half breath, as to make sure it does not carry but watches as Agno and Sylla are soon well ahead anyway. He runs up to try a get a beter picture.

[sblock=Actions]Run to U35.
Knowledge Nobility 12 To try and see if he can recognize any heraldry or insignia.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I NPC'd Iago while Mfloyd is on vacation so he can post this round instead.  Also Sylla and Denizel need to run in straight lines and I had to adjust their final squares a bit to avoid the foliage (difficult terrain).  Also map resolution will get better as you close the range.





Iago runs after the others. 

As you get closer the small humanoids manage to fell the remaining elven warriors with a combined attack.  They they appear to notice boots coming at them, and a few point in your direction as well. 

It doesn't appear like they want to talk with you, except with weapons that is.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]The small humanoids are now aware.  No one is flat-footed now.

Initiative:
The elves - dying
You guys
The small humanoids

Updated Map:




1) Movement in forest squares costs double
2) Wagon and horses provide cover.
3) Diagonal movement around wagon not allowed, but around horses okay


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining

Spells Cast: Guidance (Agno)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Agno (+1 for next Roll)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Elf1: Unconscious & dying
Elf2: Unconscious & dying
G1:
G2:
G3:
G4:
G5:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up.

Please use grid coordinates, combat blocks, and mini-stats.

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## Systole (Aug 1, 2011)

Boots sends dirt flying as he charges toward the westernmost creature, a deep growl rising in his throat.

Sylla steps to the east and lets fly with an arrow at one of the other orange humanoids.


[sblock=ooc]Boots, full round: Charge/pounce/power attack G1, moving to AK 39. He'll be at AC 12 due to charge. EDIT: Mislabeled claw 2 damage, but I think it's obivous which is which.

Sylla, move: W41
Sylla, standard: Attack G2.

What a lousy bunch of rolls.  Hopefully 8 points is a kill.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: -2 AC (charge)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 1, 2011)

Agno continues his jog down the road moving even more quickly when he sees the elves sprawled out injured and dying on the road.

"Hurrr...Reveal the path of your will, goddess!"





[sblock=Actions]move: double move to AD41[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Current Conditions in Effect:* none

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 2, 2011)

Iago is at first taken aback, but seeing his friend Agno surge forward the half-orc follows.

[sblock=Actions]
Double move to AC43
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 2, 2011)

Boots manages to take down one of the creatures, but Sylla's arrow missed.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  G1: 8 dmg; Unconscious & Dying

You can still roll Knowledge Local, BTW.

Denizel is left for this round.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 2, 2011)

Finally able to get a better look at what is going on Agno takes in the scene.  Feathers ruffle in thought as he tries to place the small humanoids.

"Hurrr!  Small humanoids like vermin... _goblins_!"





[sblock=Actions]knowledge check[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:* _guidance_

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 3, 2011)

Denizel moves up to get a better view and sees the already fallen elves. He takes a shot at the creature Sylla had targeted but doesn't fair any better.

[sblock=Actions]Move to W39.
Miss With Crossbow
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC][MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] Given how much real estate all of Boots' rolls take up, would you prefer that (a) I used Invisible Castle (b) I used a separate OOC thread for dice rolls or (c) I only rolled damage when necessary?[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 3, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Not only does it take a lot of room, but once I'm replying I can't see those rolls just by scrolling down, if I have to reference the thread in a new tab. That's why I find IC preferable.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]As a player and a DM, I prefer Invisible Castle for the same reasons as ScorpiusRisk.  I also dislike that people have to continually edit when using the EnW roller so my email notification is incomplete too.

When using Invis Castle, I prefer people create an account and be consistent in the character name used (first name only vs. full name) for that character.  I also like people to fill in the comment block to identify the roll properly.  Sadly, I have caught people cheating in the past.[/sblock]After your weak volley, the goblins maneuver around and throw javelins at you in an effective counter-attack.

Two goblins hit boots for light wounds [3 & 3 dmg]. A third goblin takes cover behind the wagon and missed Agno.

The last goblin warrior moves around the horses and makes a lucky throw and hits Sylla for a moderate wound [4 dmg].









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Rolled really well this round.

Initiative:
The elves - dying
You guys
The goblins

Updated Map:





1) Movement in forest squares costs double
2) Wagon and horses provide cover.
3) Diagonal movement around wagon not allowed, but around horses okay


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining
Sylla:     05/09 HP remaining; 4 dmg
Boots:     05/11 HP remaining; 6 dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Elf1: Unconscious & dying
Elf2: Unconscious & dying
G1: 9 dmg; Unconscious & dying
G2:
G3:
G4:
G5:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up.

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 3, 2011)

Taking a deep breath, Denizel tries to act like he knows what he's doing. He quickly reloads, but doesn't have a clear target. He decides words might be worth a try on goblins after all.

"Now see here goblins! This is unacceptable. In addition, if you do not desist we will have eliminate you."

[sblock=Actions]Reload Light Crossbow.
Intimidate 8
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 3, 2011)

Sylla curses as the javelin hits her, then curses again as she misses with her return fire.  Seeing her injured eidolon moving out of sight behind the wagon, she warns him, _Don't get cocky.
_
_Who, me?_ Boots replies, spitting out the limp body of a second goblin.


[sblock=ooc]Assuming 18 is a hit on a goblin.

Okay, working on this IC thing.  I managed to screw up a couple rolls, however.  Bear with me.   Pounce+Power Attack  on Goblin 2, Shoot at Goblin 5 (1d20+4=8, 1d4+4=7, 1d20+4=17, 1d4+4=5,  1d20+4=18, 1d4+6=8, 1d20+4=10, 1d4+4=5, 1d8=5) Due to copypasta, there's an extra 1d4+4 Sylla's roll which ignored and I rolled 1d4+6 for Boots' damage instead of 1d6+4.  Reroll is Bite damage reroll (1d6+4=10)

Do you need me to split it out more than that?

Boots: Full-round charge on Goblin 2

Sylla: 
If horse is providing cover-
Move: 1-2 squares east until horse is not providing cover
Standard: longbow attack on G5

If horse is NOT providing cover
Standard: longbow attack on G5
Move to AC40 [/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 5/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 5/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: -2 AC (charge)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I would break up each roll into Attack and Damage.  That's the way I do it.  Makes it easier to read and each attack is labeled.  You don't need to label the roll with the Power Attack and Pounce, that can be listed in your actions and the modifier to the dice roll will show it.[/sblock]The nearest Goblin that can actually see Denizel, gives him a rude and obscene gesture in reply.

Boots takes out another goblin with a claw and a bite.  Sylla's arrow missed badly and, luckily, missed the horse as well.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  G2: 15 dmg; Unconscious & Dying

Iago and Agno are left for this round.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
PM, I need clarification:  Are the horses still tied to the wagon alive or dead/dying?  In an earlier post, you specified, "A merchant's wagon lies on its side, it's horses dead or scattered. Several elves and some small humanoids lay dead, while a few of each continue to battle. "  But your response on Sylla's arrow specified she had fortunately avoided hitting a horse with her arrow.  Iago wants to firebomb Gob 5, but not if it means spooking or fricasseing a live horse.

Sorry if I'm beating a dead horse.

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 3, 2011)

Seeing the elves breathing their last he is filled with a sense that he should _do_ something to save them.  Lifting his eyes to the sky he calls out to his goddess...

"Issolatha!  Revealer!  Give me the power to shield these unfortunates under your wing!"

Energy gathers around the standing form of the tengu and the red chevron of feathers on each arm flares as it bursts outward from him.  Having done what he can for the elves at the moment he retreats a short distance.





[sblock=Actions]standard action: channel energy for 4 pts.; this should catch both elves
move: to AB40[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:* _guidance_

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 3/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







mfloyd3 said:


> PM, I need clarification:  Are the horses still tied to the wagon alive or dead/dying?  In an earlier post, you specified, "A merchant's wagon lies on its side, it's horses dead or scattered. Several elves and some small humanoids lay dead, while a few of each continue to battle. "  But your response on Sylla's arrow specified she had fortunately avoided hitting a horse with her arrow.  Iago wants to firebomb Gob 5, but not if it means spooking or fricasseing a live horse.
> 
> Sorry if I'm beating a dead horse.



Sorry, just me being lazy and copying the source material without really thinking about it and comparing it to the map they provided.

Let's call the horses attached to the wagon dead (occupy 1sq x 2 sq block).  Otherwise they would move around to avoid combat as people got close.  A big pain in the neck to adjudicate.

There are two live horses in the clearing avoiding the combatants and you can worry about them after combat.

So bombs away.  Horse meat tastes good.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Iago crouches down behind the horse's body, absurdly finding himself at eye level with the goblin standing less than 10' from him.  The creature leers at him, but its sneer turns to confusion as the half-orc lobs an odd glass vial at him.

Fearing he may be rushed, Iago then draws his falchion.

[sblock=Action]
Std action:  Throw bomb at Gob5
Move action:  Draw falchion
[/sblock]

EDIT:  Should be +4 to-hit due to point-blank shot feat, so hits AC 13.

OOC:  PM, for splash weapons, missing means rolling to see which hex was hit.  Should I do that in cases where I don't know if Iago hit, or do you want to handle that?

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 4, 2011)

*Judge comment*

[sblock=ooc dice roller]The En die roller has a "streamlined" option for the viewers that takes out the dice images and condenses the rolls down to one line each.  To change your settings and use the streamlined viewing, 
Click on yourself,
Click on "Customize Profile", (right of center, just below the banner area)
and then click on "Edit Options" in the left column,
then look for "Dice Roller Display", and switch to streamlined.

It is a much smaller and nicer display, and is controlled by the viewer, not the poster.

It does not fix the second problem of reading die rolls while replying, but at least it makes the thread easier to read. I am just tossing this in because we have some new guys playing that may have not looked at all the configuration options for the site.  I haven't even tried all of the options yet.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] @mfloyd3 ; Yeah go ahead and roll the bomb miss direction, if it is close or obvious.

Thanks, SK.  I did not know about the streamlined Dice Roller viewing myself.[/sblock]Agno stabilizes the dying elves and heals Sylla's wound as well.  Iago's bomb misses direct impact on the goblin with the dead horse in the way, but the splash of the fiery contents still catches the small creature as he fails to dodge the worst of it.  The goblin is badly wounded, but still fighting.

Two goblins (#3&5) throw javelins at Boots and Sylla, both miss badly.  They draw another javelin each and pull back into the undergrowth at the edge of the forest.

The third goblin warrior stays by the wagon and chucks a javelin at Iago, the point scratching him [1 dmg]. Then the goblin draws his morningstar.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Goblins 3 & 5 have 20% concealment (Roll 1d100, 1-80 hits) from ranged attacks

Initiative:
The elves - Unconscious & Stable
You guys
The goblins

Updated Map:




1) Movement in forest squares costs double
2) Wagon and horses provide cover.
3) Diagonal movement around wagon not allowed, but around horses okay


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining
Iago:      09/10 HP remaining; 1 dmg
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; Healed 4;
Boots:     05/11 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: Iago (bomb), Agno (Channel Energy)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Elf1: Unconscious & Stable
Elf2: Unconscious & Stable
G1: 10 dmg; Unconscious & dying
G2: 16 dmg; Unconscious & dying
G3:
G4:
G5: 5 dmg; Badly wounded
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up.

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 4, 2011)

Denizel moves forward closer to the wagon and targets on of the closest goblins. _They're fleeing. Thank the gods. Maybe we can snack an extra coin purse or two wile their backs are turned._ The arrow flies into the woods, too high to hit a goblin.

[sblock=Actions]Move to Z43.
Attack 4, Concealment check 85!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 4, 2011)

Agno skirts along the tree line pulling an arrow and drawing as he goes.  Once he has gotten a better sight on the goblin lurking at the side of the wagon he fires letting his arrow be guided by the divine will of his goddess.

"Hurrr, Issolatha!  Guide this arrow to the secret heart of mine enemy!"





[sblock=Actions & OOC]move: to AH38
standard action: shortbow attack w/guidance & PBS (AC 15, 4 dmg if hits)

Technically, last round Sylla was 5 ft out of range of Agno's channel. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:* _guidance_

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 3/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 4, 2011)

"Whoo-hoo! More fun than killing rats!" Boots whoops, as he runs down another goblin.

Sylla says nothing as she calmly walks down the road, nocking and firing.  Missing a third time, she curses explosively.

[sblock=ooc]Going back to the EN roller since it's shrinkable. Also, I think Sylla was technically out of the 30' radius of Agno's healbomb. I'd been thinking about making sure she was close enough, but I didn't think she was familiar with that power of his, and didn't want to metagame it. 

Boots: Full-round charge on a Goblin. Preference is Goblin 3, then Goblin 4, then Goblin 5, depending on who's alive and whether they have cover and are accessible. If no one is alive who can be charged, he'll move and bite.

Sylla: Move to AB46. Shoot at a goblin. Preference is Goblin 5, Goblin 3, Goblin 4, depending on who's alive.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 5/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: -2 AC (charge)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 4, 2011)

OOC:  Requesting an update before Iago moves.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for catching that.  I guess I just counted squares and got 6.  I made a number of mistakes yesterday in several threads, it just wasn't my day. 

BTW, I fixed the concealment roll results to 1-80 hits, not 1-20.[/sblock]Agno's arrow catches on the goblin's arrow and doesn't appear to punch through.

Boots takes out the goblin by the wagon with his claws.  Sylla's arrow missed badly.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  G4: 14 dmg; Unconscious & Dying

Iago is left for this round.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 5, 2011)

Agno doesn't seem too terribly concerned that his arrow was ineffective but more excited that Boots seems to be having a romping good time.

"Hurrr-urr-urr!  Get 'em, Boots!"





[sblock=Actions & OOC]We would be screwed without Boots.  Iago's the only one that's damaged them and Boots has taken out three.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:* _guidance_

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 3/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 5, 2011)

Iago runs around the horse and past Sylla to stand before the nearest goblin, brandishing his falchion menacingly.

[sblock=Actions]
Full move to AA48 (moving around the horse to avoid difficult terrain).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Yes, Boots is the hero this fight.  But he will only last so long when they gang up on him.[/sblock]The goblin warrior (#3) left alone, throws his last javelin at Boots. The shaft wounds the eidolon for another light wound [3 dmg].  The warrior moves closer to his companion, sticking to the undergrowth.

The other goblin warrior (#5) throws aside his javelin and draws his morningstar.  He swings the spiked head into Iago's groin.  At the last moment, the half-orc avoids the incapacitating blow by taking the brunt on his inner thigh [4 dmg].









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]Goblins 3 & 5 have 20% concealment (Roll 1d100, 1-80 hits) from ranged attacks.
Goblin 5's critical unconfirmed.

Initiative:
The elves - Unconscious & Stable
You guys
The goblins

Updated Map:





1) Movement in forest squares costs double
2) Wagon and horses provide cover.
3) Diagonal movement around wagon not allowed, but around horses okay


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining
Iago:      05/10 HP remaining; 4 dmg
Sylla:     05/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     02/11 HP remaining; 3 dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: Iago (bomb), Agno (Channel Energy)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Elf1: Unconscious & Stable
Elf2: Unconscious & Stable
G1: 11 dmg; Unconscious & dying
G2: 17 dmg; Unconscious & dying
G3:
G4: 15 dmg; Unconscious & dying
G5: 5 dmg; Badly wounded
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up.

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## Systole (Aug 5, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Can Boots either (a)Pounce G5 or (b)Move and attack G3?  For (a), I'm not sure whether the horse head is difficult terrain, and for (b) my count looks short by a square.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Systole said:


> Can Boots either (a)Pounce G5 or (b)Move and attack G3?  For (a), I'm not sure whether the horse head is difficult terrain, and for (b) my count looks short by a square.



Boots can pounce Gob5, the horse heads don't count. He cannot reach Gob3 in single Move.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 5, 2011)

"Medic!" Boots shouts, running toward the injured goblin and slashing it with a claw. 

_Idiot. Hold still._ Sylla moves to the eidolon's side. She speaks a mystic word in a guttural tongue, and an arc of crimson light leaps from her hand to Boots.


[sblock=ooc]Boots: charging G5. I think that puts him at AB48.

Sylla: Move to AC47 (or whatever puts he5 close to Boots) and cast Rejuv Eidolon.

Depending on who the last goblin goes for, and whether he gets a solid hit, Sylla will keep Boots up with Life Link.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 5/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 4/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: -2 AC (charge)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2011)

Boots takes down the already wounded goblin warrior.

        *GM:*  Gob5: 8 dmg; Unconscious & dying


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 5, 2011)

Agno dashes forward until he is just past the wagon before skidding to a stop.  He raises his bow to fire again aiming at the goblin in amongst the trees.  His arrow flies...

"Hurrr...  Fly!"

His exhortations for accuracy fail and the arrow falls short of its mark.





[sblock=Actions & OOC]move: AH46
standard: attack with shortbow[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:* _guidance_

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 3/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 5, 2011)

The spray of blood as boots brings down the goblin stops Iago short.  "Well done," he offers, then pulls a vial from his shirt and takes a pull.

OOC:  Drinking his Cure Light Wounds Infusion.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 6, 2011)

_Well this crossbow has been less than useful. Maybe we can get one of these creatures for questioning._ Denizel takes a deep breathe and steps forward. He takes a very serious face and marches forward with his crossbow trained on the final goblin.

"You can eat this last one alive if you want. I know how much you enjoy that. It's not like this creatures would serve us any use."

[sblock=Actions]Move to AB 47.
Intimidate 20 (There's a +5 to the DC due to his earlier failure)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I assume Denizel is using the demoralize part of Intimidate.[/sblock]The final goblin warrior is shaken.  He keeps his morningstar ready and backs farther into the woods.

Two of the dying goblins expire.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]Goblins 3 & 5 have 20% concealment (Roll 1d100, 1-80 hits) from ranged attacks.
Goblin 3 is shaken

Initiative:
The elves - Unconscious & Stable
You guys
The goblins

Updated Map:




1) Movement in forest squares costs double
2) Wagon and horses provide cover.
3) Diagonal movement around wagon not allowed, but around horses okay


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining; Healed 5
Sylla:     05/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     04/11 HP remaining; Healed 2

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: Iago (bomb), Agno (Channel Energy), CLW (Iago)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Elf1: Unconscious & Stable
Elf2: Unconscious & Stable
G1: 12 dmg; Unconscious & dying
G2: 18 dmg; Dead
G3: Shaken
G4: 16 dmg; Dead
G5: 11 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up.

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 6, 2011)

Iago looks at the foliage, then, apparently deciding it is wet enough to withstand fire, pulls out another vial and lobs it at the retreating goblin.

[sblock=Actions]
Move:  Draw Bomb
Std:  Throw Bomb at Gob 3, -2 for range
[/sblock]


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 6, 2011)

Sylla fires at the goblin, and it drops out of sight.  "Did I hit it?  Damn!  Don't let it get away!"

"No problem, boss!" Boots says as he leaps into the foliage.


[sblock=ooc]Sylla: Move to AC49 and shoot.

Boots: Double move to AC55, circling south through AD50.

If necessary, Sylla will keep Boots up with Life Link, but I think that's it for the goblins.  Or is it?[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 5/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 4/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 6, 2011)

Assuming his comrade's can take care of the last goblin he moves to the nearest dying creature hoping to stop its bleeding, just yet, so that they can question it. Unfortunantly, there is a lot of blood, and Denizel can't bring himself to touch the creature.

[sblock=Actions]Move to AA 48.
Heal 2 First Aid on Goblin 5. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 7, 2011)

Agno moves just into the edge of the woods before letting fly with another arrow.

"Hurrr...  It shall not escape!  RAWK!"

His squawk of frustration at his miss is easily heard by everyone nearby.





[sblock=Actions & OOC]move: AE51
standard: attack with shortbow[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:* _guidance_

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 3/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 7, 2011)

Iago's bomb lands on target and the goblin screams from the pain and falls to the ground amid the smoldering foliage. The fire leaves a good sized scorched patch, but doesn't catch the forest on fire.

The field of battle is yours!

Denizel is unable to stop the bleeding out of the latest victim of Boots. 

[sblock=Current Status]Updated Map:






```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining;
Sylla:     05/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     04/11 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: Iago (2 x Bomb), Agno (Channel Energy), CLW (Iago)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Elf1: Unconscious & Stable
Elf2: Unconscious & Stable
G1: 13 dmg; Unconscious & dying (3 rnds left)
G2: 18 dmg; Dead
G3: 6 dmg; Unconscious & dying (9 rnds left)
G4: 16 dmg; Dead
G5: 12 dmg; Unconscious & dying (8 rnds left)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Combat is over. 675XP Total. Updated 1st post.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Iago looks warily at the goblins, then back at his companions.  He seems a bit disturbed about the carnage, but tries not to show it.

"We should check the elves," says Iago.  He looks at Agno.  "You healed them, yes?"


----------



## Systole (Aug 7, 2011)

"Boots, fetch."

"Ugh, do I _have_ to?"

"Boots..."

"Okay, okay.  I'm on it."  Boots disappears into the foliage and shortly afterwards reappears dragging the burned and dying goblin.  He spits the creature out with a disgusted look.  "Ptui!  Man, I thought they tasted bad on the _inside_."

Sylla and Boots circle the battlefield, making sure it's clear of other pests and leaving the tanding of the wounded to those more inclined to that sort of thing.  If the elf is disturbed, she doesn't seems to be showing it.  She gathers the living horses and tethers them to keep them from wandering.

Rejoining the party, Sylla says, "The message said to come to the aid of the nearby village.  We've done so."  Her eyes narrow.  "But somehow I doubt this was the extent of their problem."

She turns to Agno.  "Priest, what was that ... spell you cast?  Of healing?"

"Yeah, that was neat!  How's it work?" Boots adds.

[sblock=ooc]How recoverable is the wagon?  Boots will sniff around looking for a general direction the goblins came from. [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 5/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 4/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 7, 2011)

Agno nods in response to Iago's question and continues answering Sylla and Boots.

"I healed them, yes.  Hurrr... enough to keep them alive.  I was touched by the divine and it rippled outwards healing all in its path.  Hurrr... it moves the length of just less than half a chain before fading."

He plucks at Sylla's sleeve and motions toward the other elves.

"Hurrr... you are injured still?  And I must check the others.  Come with me and I shall channel the divine energy of Issolatha again to heal you and Boots and the elves."





[sblock=Actions & OOC]channel energy for 5 points of healing[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:* _guidance_

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


From these last posts, I believe you let the remaining goblin's bleed out before Agno's Channel Energy unless the one Boots dragged out was still alive when he got healed.





Sylla and Boots find no other goblins lurking in the clearing.  Two horses are dead and still hitched to the wagon, even though the wagon is on its side. The contents of the wagon, general supplies, sacks, small crates, and  barrels are jostled out of place, with some spilled out on the ground.

There are two other horses in the clearing several feet away at the edge of the forest, apparently spooked by the smell of blood and excitement of battle.  You are able to gather them up and lead them back to the wagon.

Originally there were eight goblins, the elves accounted for three before going down.

Of the four elves, two are already dead. Agno is able to bring back to consciousness the two he healed earlier.  They groan and sit up, surveying the situation.

While this is going on you notice a frightened halfling peering out from behind a barrel in the overturned wagon.  "Is it... is it safe to come out?" she stammers.  




Without waiting for an answer, she comes out of hiding and introduces herself, "I'm Sten, Sten Goodseller, a merchant from Barrow's Edge. Are you the fine folk that saved us?"

        *GM:*  Boots at 9/11HP


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 8, 2011)

*OOC:*









Denizel perks up as the halfling emerges. _Oooooo she's tiny._ _Great, an opportunity to be useful and she's excited._ He steps forward with a smile regardless.

"Yes my dear Miss Goodseller. I am Denizel of Aldunqua, and these are my associates Agno, Iago, Sylla and Boots." He points to them in turn. "Those particular goblinoids will not be bothering you, anytime soon. We are heading to Barrow's Edge ourselves. Heard that there might be a bit of trouble."

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, after that natural 1, I think Denizel's a bit discouraged from healing the goblins.

If you need a diplomacy for the above Denizel gets +9 (+10 vs those who could be attracted to him). I didn't roll it as I suspect she's quite friendly after being rescued.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 8, 2011)

As Agno heals Boots, the eidolon sneezes.  "Hoo, tingly!"

Watching her wound close, Sylla remarks to herself, "A half a chain?  Useful to know."   She puts her bow away and looks on impassively as the halfling appears an starts speaking, preferring to let those inclined to talk deal with the situation.  Unfortunately, Boots seems inclined to talk.

"Hey, a halfling!  I thought I smelled one, but then I thought, no, it's probably just one of the elves.  Usually, the nose knows, you knows what I mean?"  He pauses to chuckle at his own joke.  "But it's kind of tough to tell with all these goblins around, stinking up the place.  Oh, hey, yeah!  We saved you.  Did you see me?  With the goblins?  I was all like, FWOAMMMM, GRRRR!"  Here, the eidolon mimes a pounce, then with his head down, he pretends to shake something caught in his jaws.  "Then after that, I was all like, FWOAMMMM, GRRRR!  And then after _that_, I was like-"

"She gets the picture."

"But-" Boots begins to protest, but Sylla silences him with a glare.  "Fwoam, grr," he says under his breath.


[sblock=ooc]Sylla has no interest in saving the goblins.  She had Boots drag him out mostly for confirmation of death and looting purposes.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2011)

Agno stows his bow and nods when introduced by Denizel.  He's quite content to let someone who seems skilled at conversation carry on the bulk of the chatting but he can't help but make a burbling sound, most likely laughter, deep in his throat at Boots' antics.

"Safe as we can see," he says to Sten.

Agno continues to check over the elves to make sure that they are out of immediate danger from their wounds murmuring to them in a soothing sing-song voice as he does so.

"Hurrr... safe now, safe now, hurrr..."





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 9, 2011)

The two revived elves are not very talkative, beyond murmured thanks for healing of their wounds and saving their lives.  They are too sad over their fallen companions and failure in their duties.

The diminutive Halfling woman stammers nervously while taking in the carnage, "W-w-well met. Oh dear, oh dear.  They do not look so good." She indicates the two dead elves.






Judging from the woman's attire it is clear she is not a warrior, her  cloth garments having the appearance of a shopkeeper's style rather than  outdoors type functionality.  Her only weapon is a knife about the size  of Sylla's middle finger and is probably used for cutting meat  rather than goblins.  

After hearing more of the story, she is calm.  While still friendly, she becomes a bit more business-like.

"I was too busy hiding to see much, but YOU have certainly saved my caravan.  I appreciate that you saved the lives of my remaining guards, clearly they were out of their depth."

Looks around at her wagon and spilled contents as she continues to explain in her friendly tone, "I am returning home to Barrow's Edge.  I had been trading at a market with some of my country folk a few weeks journey from here.  These elves were my escort on the way to Barrow's Edge.  I was returning with my trade goods to restock my store.  I am the proud owner of Sten Goodseller's Emporium, that's my store."

"Anyway, I was returning home, with these elves as my guards.  Normally attacks by goblins in this area are rare, but one cannot be too careful.  We were ambushed and you can see the result.  "   She gestures to indicate the overturned wagon and dead elven guardsmen.

"Trouble in Barrow's Edge?"

The two elves gather up their weapons from the ground and those of their fallen comrades.  

        *GM:*  I have not forgotten about Boots looking to see which direction the goblins came from.  But I will need a Survival Check for that.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Iago notes the elves collecting weapons and checking the bodies of their comrades.  He sidles over to them.  "Shall we take them to Barrow's Edge for burial?" he asks, wondering if there is space in the wagon.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 9, 2011)

Boots does a circuit around the clearing, his nose to the ground, while Sylla looks to see if the wagon can be righted and salvaged. Beneath her facepaint, her mouth is set in a frown, as if to say, _Of course the job wouldn't be as easy as a few goblins._

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming Sylla can't Aid Another here -- she has Survival, but not Scent.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 9, 2011)

"So we hear. This may just be the tip of things. It may be best to allow us to join your escort." Denizel offer's the girl a comforting hand while trying to size up her story. More than legitimate traders run the roads. 

[sblock=Actions]Diplomacy 25, to gain her trust
Sense Motive 15, to divine the truth of her story
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 10, 2011)

Agno steps away from the elves leaving them to their tasks and their mourning.  Stepping closer he listens to Denizel and Sten talk but becomes distracted by the scattering of goods from the wagon.  He'll listen a bit then something will catch his eye and he'll go collect it and stack it in the wagon even though it is still overturned then return to listening.

"Traveling together, hurrr... would be safest." he says to Sten.





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Sten Goodseller is very appreciative, "Tis well that you are here.  I would appreciate the escort for the rest of my journey.  If you don't mind, can you help set things right with the wagon and collect my scattered goods?"





With the your combined strength and that of the two elves, you manage to tip the wagon back upright once more.

After a brief whispered conversation with the grief  stricken elves, she addresses you once more, "Those two are not continuing on.  They are taking their dead back home instead. I will reward you for a  safe journey the rest of the way.  How about 100 gold pieces each of  credit at my store?" She spits on her palm and holds out  her right hand to shake.

The two elves find a few sturdy saplings and borrow a saw from Sten's wagon to construct a litter.

        *GM:*  I see no reason a Survival Skill check to aid another will not help Boots.  Scent just provides a bonus to his check.


----------



## Systole (Aug 10, 2011)

As the halfling holds out her hand, Sylla leans on her spear and looks to Denizel, waiting to see how the half-elf deals with a handful of spit.  There's the barest hint of a smirk on her face.


[sblock=ooc]Scent actually changes the rules for tracking -- it's not exactly a bonus.  That's why I was reluctant to use Aid Another.  On the other hand, Sylla can track independently, but then I'm making two rolls for what's essentially one character.  

I'll make a roll for Sylla, for whichever use seems more appropriate.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 10, 2011)

_Oh she's a dirty halfling. I like her._ Denizel had of course been trained with such matters of diplomacy, but he didn't like it. A quick look to Sylla, showed she did not object, so he assumed this was a reasonable wage. _It will buy back my jewels._ He spit in his own hand, as custom, and took her own in a shake, his face only contorting slightly. 

"That sounds quite agreeable, Miss." He looks to the others to fix the wagon.

[sblock=Actions]Bluff 11 to hide his disgust. It's actually a 12 because I forgot to add in the bonus from Charming (Social), however, the roll was a 1.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2011)

"Hurrr...splendid!  This is a wise choice on all our parts."  He claps his hands together obviously excited and then begins to collect Sten's trade goods and pack them into the wagon.  He'll work diligently until the job is done not once complaining about the work though he does stop to wistfully watch a flight of eagles pass overhead at one point.  Soon as they've gone he's back to work.





[sblock=OOC]Perrin, I know you'll see this in a couple of other threads, too, but Thursday night through Saturday I'll be away from ENWorld.  I'll resume posting late Saturday or some time on Sunday.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 11, 2011)

Boots and Sylla determine that the goblins probably came from the northeast.

Sten Goodseller is pleased having struck a deal, "Very good, then.  Can you please help finish reloading my goods into the wagon?  Thank you."





After the wagon is ready to go, the elves have finished their work and bid you farewell as they depart down the road, back the way you came.

Sten looks at the dead goblins strewn about the clearing and asks, "What are you going to do about them?" 

        *GM:*  To determine your marching order with the wagon when you begin moving again, please provide me a grid coordinate.  And roll two *Perception* Checks for me to have on file for the next encounter.     [sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2011)

Agno tilts his head at Sten Goodseller's question as if he doesn't quite understand the implication of what she is asking.  He glances around at the bodies scattered about.

"Hurrr... _do_?  The birds and bugs will do for them, will they not?

He'll take up position on one side of the wagon within easy chatting range, walking with his shortbow held loosely in one hand.  Before taking off Agno will check the goblins for any valuable gewgaws they may have collected.





[sblock=OOC]Agno will take up position at AE47

Perception checks: 24 & 11[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 11, 2011)

Sylla watches the deal being done, then proceeds to load the cart efficiently and quickly. She says little, but it's clear she's no stranger to hard work. Boots manages to be constantly underfoot while giving all sorts of "helpful" advice, until Sylla threatens to dismiss him for the rest of the day, which quiets him down considerably.

"The goblins came from the northeast, but that will be another day.  As to the corpses..." she says, moving to stand near the horses. "Unimportant.  Let them lie.  Boots, point."

"Sure thing, boss!" he says, happily bounding off.

[sblock=ooc]Sylla at AG44, unless the grass is a pain in the butt to walk on, in which case AH45. Boots will be about 30' ahead. AN41 or so?

Did we need to specify we were looting the goblins?  I simply assumed we'd have grabbed their stuff.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 11, 2011)

"I will have to defer to my more classically trained colleague. Perhaps they will serve as a proper warning, regardless."

[sblock=Actions]Will take up a position at AH47
Perception 23 (Natural 20)
Perception 12
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 12, 2011)

Iago also looks a moment at the corpses, then a thought strikes him.  "Perhaps these are part of the threat that the letter mentioned," he says.  "We should see if there is anything unusual about them."

OOC:  Iago will make a brief search of the bodies, looking to find out if there is anything unusual about them more than trying to find real valuables.

As he finishes his search, he offers, "Friend Agno, will you join me in the rearguard?"

OOC:  +2 racial bonus to finding hidden objects (including traps & doors),  telling if food is spoiled, or identify a potion by taste.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Until now, not once has anyone mentioned anything of the sort about searching the bodies, collecting their weapons and stripping off their armor. Usually I will not post results of those rewards until someone does.  Same goes for rooms in a dungeon.

Also, I have a few days coming up in the next week and a half where I will not be able to do my daily posting.[/sblock]After searching the goblin warriors, you have a collection of small-sized weapons and armor. The pile of javelins, morningstars, light wooden shields, and leather armor weighs almost 130 pounds and is a bit bulky

In their pockets and money pouches, you find an assortment of silver and copper coins, about 10 gold coins worth when counted. 

Iago doesn't find anything hidden on their bodies or in their clothes, but he does find their clan tattoo markings. 

        *GM:*  First post updated with treasure.

I still need an exact coordinate for Iago, please


----------



## Systole (Aug 12, 2011)

"What were you _doing _while Boots and I were scouting?" Sylla growls, but waves off an answer.  Turning to Denizel, she says, "And should I ask where you've left your damn beast_ this_ time?"


[sblock=ooc]Okay, good to know.  So far, I've been on three PbP's with 3  different GMs, and you all have very different playstyles.

Should we also assume there's space on the cart for them and Sten will offer a price, or is that something for our bard to work on?[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2011)

Sandy remains where you left her, but is quickly retrieved. 

Looking at the wagon, there would be room for your looted gear.

        *GM:*  Heh, heh. Honestly I forgot about that. I need a grid coordinate for Sandy too.

You don't need a face to talk with NPCs unless you want or need to roll dice.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 12, 2011)

"Have you seen anything like these?" Iago asks his companions, pointing at the tattoo on one of the goblins.

OOC:  Put Iago at AA46


----------



## Systole (Aug 12, 2011)

Sylla simply shakes her head and then waits irritably for the cart to get underway.

[sblock=ooc]Working off her terrible roll on the "What could these small evil orange creatures be?" check from the beginning of combat.

The characters in general might not need a face to talk to the NPCs, but Sylla avoids talking if at all possible.  As far as she's concerned, it's something for the bard to work on.  Given that none of us are small, I think it's a pretty obvious decision to sell it all.

Can Sandy just be tied to the back of the cart?[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2011)

*GM:*  Sure, Sandy can be tied to the back of the wagon.  I guess I am waiting on Denizel's reply to Sylla and other issues before moving on.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 12, 2011)

"Oh dear." Denizel quickly trots back to wear he had tied up Sandy and returns her to the wagon. Tying her up at the back. He smiles nervously and then tries to make himself useful, taking a quick look at the tatoo. 

[sblock=OOC]I forgot about the donkey too! We can tie her to AB46
Denizel takes a look at the tatoo briefly to see if it's tied to the goblin language at all. He does not know goblin but he knows a little bit of the rules of the language (being trained in linguistics).
Linguistics 23
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 12, 2011)

Tired of waiting, Boots trots back to see what the fuss is about. "Man, those things smell terrible."

Sylla snorts. "Says the one who rolls on old game carcasses every chance he gets."

Boots draws himself up haughtily. "Old game carcasses have a pie-qwant aroma you two-footed types are incapable of appreciating."

"It's pronounced _piquant_."

"Pee-kant, pie-qwant, whatever. These things are just blecchy, and no self-respecting darkwolf would roll on one of them." He noses in between Denizel and Iago. "Whatcha lookin' at?"


[sblock=ooc]It isn't Abyssal, is it?  

Out for the weekend.  Back Sunday night.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2011)

The tattoos are a clan marking, most likely. There are no actual language components to them.

        *GM:*  To learn more, requires a trained Knowledge Local check DC12.

I too will be out until Sunday.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 13, 2011)

"I don't recognize it I'm afraid. The symbol does not appear to be language based." Seems disapointed. "Ready to go then."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 13, 2011)

"OK," says Iago.  He seems uncomfortable leaving the bodies to rot, but unwilling to invest the time needed to bury or burn them.

He takes up his position at the rear of the wagon and waits to set off.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2011)

You get underway and continue your journey to Barrow's Edge. While traveling, Sten fills you in on Barrow's Edge and some of the places and people.        *GM:*  See opening Post, I edited it in.     

After a few more hours of travel, things have pretty much settled into some monotony until about twilight.  Suddenly there is flutter of wings as several birds break from the woods into the air just off the left side of the road.  

The cause of the ruckus is quickly apparent.  A wild looking goblin in hide armor (#1) breaks from the dense woods and charges towards the group at the wagon.  He holds a spear in one hand, while the other burns with bright flame.  A mangy wolf runs alongside.  

There are also some more goblin warriors, armed as before, coming at you in pairs.  Two towards the front and two towards the back.  The back pair manage to through javelins at Iago and Ango.  Iago receives a light wound [2 dmg].

The wolf closes the distance and gets right up next to Denizel.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Goblins are not flat-footed.  You avoided surprise.

Initiative:
The goblins
You guys

Updated Map:





1) Movement through bush squares costs double; and provide cover from ranged attacks when closer or same distance to the target
2) Wagon and horses provide cover and you can move diagonal around them.
3) The brown circles are tree trunks.  They provide cover is attack goes through them.  For melee that means diagonally only.


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining
Iago:      08/10 HP remaining; 2 dmg
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     09/11 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: Iago (2 x Bomb), Agno (2 x Channel Energy), CLW (Iago)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1:
Wolf:
Gob2:
Gob3: 
Gob4: 
Gob5:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 1.

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 14, 2011)

Agno is briefly startled as the birds wing out from their cover.  He watches the flight in awe before he realizes the significance of the warning that Issolatha has sent.

"Look out!  Caution!  Hhhh… _Beware!_  We are attacked!"

Seeing Denizel under attack he moves forward to lend his assistance but realizes that his best course of action would be to beseech Issolatha for her blessings.  Spending a moment in very vocal prayer, the chevrons on Agno's arms flare and the goddess's blessing settles on the travelers.





[sblock=Actions & OOC]Dang, sorry I missed all the rp over the past two days.  I'm back now and ready to rumble.  And just in time, too!

*Actions:*
Move: to J6
Standard: cast _bless_ (+1 to attacks & saves vs. fear)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:* bless

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 14, 2011)

_More fun!. . . This grows tiresome._ Denizel quickly backs away from the great beast, his mind looking for a way out. _Better to try this now before enthusiastic companions ruin my chances._ Denizel eyes the goblin leader reciting words of ancient friendship "'True friendship is like sound health -- the value of it is seldom known until it is lost.'"

He quickly takes on an insulted attitude. "What are you doing? This caravan is under the strict protection of the tribe chief! We are on his strict schedule so control your wolf!"

[sblock=Actions]5-foot step to J6
Charm Person on the Goblin in G9.
EDIT: Bluff 27 For the story.
EDIT2: So attempting to deceive someone with bluff is at least a full round action. Feel free to ignore the bluff check. I thought I should back up the spell with some words, and the words were a lie so I rolled the die.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Iago ducks back behind a nearby bush to obtain some cover from the goblins, and draws his falchion.  Then, with a look of deep reluctance, he pulls a ceramic vial from his belt, pops the cork with his thumb, and downs it in a single gulp.

Something flares in the half-orc's eyes, and his form -- already well-muscled -- takes on new definition.  A tracery of blue-black veins pop from his skin as his demeanor changes from that of a humble scholar to something ancient and feral.  His coat full of alchemical gear now hangs from a frame that seems alien to it, as if this were simply some veneer of civilization that had not yet dropped away.

The creature that does not quite seem like Iago readies itself for further attacks from the goblins, the oversized falchion now swinging restlessly before it.

OOC:  5' step to J -1 to get some cover behind the bush.
Move:  Draw falchion
Std:  Drink mutagen.  Stat block reflects revised values.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 8
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0; 
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield

Mutagen prepared: (expended)
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +4 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+5, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 15, 2011)

The goblin leader shakes off the effects of Denizel's charm and does not change his aggressive stance.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Gob1 saved.  

Denizel cannot 5ft step to J6, Agno is already there.  I put him at K7 instead.

Sylla and Boots are left for this round.


----------



## Systole (Aug 15, 2011)

"Caster! Kill the wolf, break through to the caster!" Sylla shouts, seeing the goblin producing a handful of fire. She drops her spear and fires a snap shot at the wolf.

Snarling, Boots turns and leaps at the other beast, his claws tearing into its flesh.


[sblock=ooc]Sylla: <<If possible to 5ft step out of the bush, and horses are interfering with the shot, then 5ft step to M7. If LOS is fine or can't 5ft step out of the bush, stay put.>> Drop spear (free), draw longbow (move), shoot wolf (attack).
Boots: Charge the wolf.

Can you explain what Sylla has cover relative to? Are the horses interfering with her LOS? 

Sidenote: You listed the temple as Pelor. Do we have Pelor, or do we have an LPF sun diety?

EDIT: Crap, I missed Agno's Bless.  All those attacks should have +1.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless (+1 attack, +1 save vs. fear)
Spells Remaining (1st): 1


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: -2 AC, Bless (+1 attack, +1 save vs. fear)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 15, 2011)

OOC:  Um, I wrote J -1 for Iago's move, by which I meant J (-1).  But he's at J1.  Could you revise before the goblins attack?  Sorry I left it ambiguous.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sylla can 5ft step out of difficult terrain.  Horses provide soft cover.  But to get a clear shot, she needs to move to M7 to remove the cover Denizel would provide the wolf.

Thanks on Pelor, that was copied from my 3.5ed group and I missed that.  It is supposed to be whatever the cleric of the party has, but I am not sure how widespread Agno's deity is among non-halflings. Listra needs to be human and good, so I picked Quaren instead.

Fixed the movement Iago.[/sblock]The eidolon and Sylla make short work of the wolf, leaving it a bloody ruin on the ground.  

The goblins counter-attack.  The spell-caster throws the flame at Denizel but misses.

The two goblins pursuing Boots both stick him with javelins [3 & 2 dmg].

The other two goblins in the back both cast javelins and miss Agno and Iago.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Initiative:
The goblins
You guys

Updated Map:




1) Movement through bush squares costs double; and provide cover from ranged attacks when closer or same distance to the target
2) Wagon and horses provide cover and you can move diagonal around them.
3) The brown circles are tree trunks.  They provide cover is attack goes through them.  For melee that means diagonally only.


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining
Iago:      08/10 HP remaining;
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     04/11 HP remaining; 5 dmg

Spells Cast: Bless (Agno)
Abilities Used: Iago (2 x Bomb), Agno (2 x Channel Energy), CLW (Iago)
Mutagen (Iago)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago), Bless (+1 Attack/SV vs. Fear)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1:
Wolf: 25 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob2:
Gob3: 
Gob4: 
Gob5:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 2.

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## Systole (Aug 15, 2011)

Sylla moves to the wounded eidolon, chanting strange, guttural sounds. As Boots' wounds close, she says, "Flank! Go!" At the elf's words, he circles around, snapping at the magic-wielding goblin.


[sblock=ooc]Sylla: Move to K8, cast Rejuv Eidolon.

Boots: Move action: I10 -> F10 -> E9 -> F8. I believe that sets up a nice flank for later and avoids AoOs. Attack: bite.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless (+1 attack, +1 save vs. fear)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless (+1 attack, +1 save vs. fear)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 15, 2011)

Agno snaps his beak in agitation as Boots runs into melee range of the goblin spellcaster increasing the difficulty that the tengu will get off a good shot.  Instead Agno runs along the road hoping to catch the one at the front with a well-placed arrow.





[sblock=Actions & OOC]*Actions:*
Move: to N11
Standard: fire arrow at Goblin3 (at K14)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:* bless

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Fortified by his potion, Iago rushes forward to engage the pair of goblins who have flanked his companions.

[sblock=Actions]
OOC:  Move:  To G3
Std:  Falchion Attk Gob4
Note:  Gob4 and Gob5 threw javelins in their last action, so if I have this right they do not have melee weapons in their hands.  They either need to step back or invoke a AoO to draw.  If they do have weapons drawn, no worries, Iago's action stays the same.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]

Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 8
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0; 
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1: Shield

Mutagen prepared: (expended)
Strength: +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
Falchion: Attack: +4 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 2d4+5, Crit: 18-20/x2

Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
Special: Make 6 bombs/day

*+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’


[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 15, 2011)

_You should dance! Try dancing!_ Denizel rolls his eyes at the words no one else seems to hear, but it does give him an idea. He proved ineffective in bow combat before, and his magic seemed poor against their savagery, but maybe his courtly knowledge would assist despite the odds.

"Really now, was that supposed to be a spell of some kind?" Denizel takes on a derisive tone, and stands confidently. _It helps when boots is between you and the wolf._, he thinks. "That was pathetic, and you lot follow this one? Oh I'm a goblin. I worship mold and shoot fire!"

[sblock=Actions]Thanks for the change on the 5-foot step.
Satire: targets to take a -1 penalty on attack and damage rolls (minimum 1) and a -1 penalty on fear and charm effects as long as Denizel continues performing.
No visual component needed so I believe this should affect all the goblins.
Perform 20 Just so you know how scathing he is.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 7/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]The goblin warriors had not drew new weapons after throwing.  They had to draw them before throwing last round.[/sblock]Iago beheads the goblin warrior he struck with his sword. Agno's arrow fells another one as the remaining goblins are dispirited.

The spell-caster steps aside from the wolf-like eidolon and throws the flame at him causing a minor burn [2 dmg]. Another handful of flames does not appear and he grips his spear with both hands.

The goblin (#2) draws and casts his third javelin at Sylla, but misses javelins.  He remains behind the tree.

The other goblin warrior (#5) draws his morningstar and misses Iago badly.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Goblins suffer -1 Attack/Damage

Initiative:
The goblins
You guys

Updated Map:




1) Movement through bush squares costs double; and provide cover from ranged attacks when closer or same distance to the target
2) Wagon and horses provide cover and you can move diagonal around them.
3) The brown circles are tree trunks.  They provide cover is attack goes through them.  For melee that means diagonally only.


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining
Iago:      08/10 HP remaining;
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     09/11 HP remaining; Healed 8; 2 dmg

Spells Cast: Bless (Agno)
Abilities Used: Iago (2 x Bomb), Agno (2 x Channel Energy), CLW (Iago)
Mutagen (Iago), Satire (1 rnd, Denizel)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago), Bless (+1 Attack/SV vs. Fear)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1:
Wolf: 26 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob2: 
Gob3: 9 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob4: 17 dmg; dead
Gob5:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 3.

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 16, 2011)

Iago roars with rage and triumph as the goblin's severed head falls at his feet, then brings his heavy-bladed falchion to bear on its neighbor.

[sblock=Actions]
Std:  Attack Gob 5
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 8
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1: Shield

Mutagen prepared: (expended)
Strength: +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
Falchion: Attack: +4 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
Special: Make 6 bombs/day

*+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 16, 2011)

"Yow!" Boots yelps.  "That's how you want to play?"  He dances back and forth for a moment while Sylla comes up behind the goblin.  

"Flushed out like a partridge," she whispers.  Hearing the elf, the goblin makes the mistake of looking over its shoulder, and in that instant, Boots steps forward and strikes.

[sblock=ooc]Sylla: Move to I7 (move), drop bow (free), draw hanbo (move).  

Boots: 5 foot step to G7 and full attack.  Booyah, flank bonuses.

EDIT: Ugh, we're back to these kinds of rolls, huh?[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Hanbo
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless (+1 attack, +1 save vs. fear)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless (+1 attack, +1 save vs. fear)[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 16, 2011)

Denizel smiles as the battle turns quickly, goblins falling and rest looking rather uncomfortable. "Oh I see you managed to hit something. Did you even feel that boots? Oh my manners. Excuse me. I'm sure you're considered very skilled where you come from."

Denziel slides to the left, raises his bow up more confidently now, and lands a solid hit on the leader. 

[sblock=Actions]Move to J5
Free: Sustain Satire
Crossbow on Goblin 1. 19+3=22 vs AC and a Crit, 15 to confirm the crit. 8 damage. Plus 4 more damage if the crit was confirmed.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2011)

Iago cuts down another goblin.

Boots and Sylla manage to moderately wound the goblin spell caster, but he is still fighting.

With Sylla in the way, Denizel doesn't have a clear shot and he has to worry about not accidentally hitting either of his companions as they are engaged in the melee with the goblin.
 
[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Gob1: 5 dmg; Moderately wounded
Gob5: 9 dmg; Unconscious & dying

Denizel suffered -4 for shooting into melee and the goblin has cover as well (-8 penalty effective).

Agno is left for this round. Iago still has a Move Action remaining if he wants to use it.     [sblock=Tactical Coordination]You guys are jumping on posting during combat, which is good.  But, I resolve things in posted order unless otherwise stated.  So you guys need to check the posts before yours if to see if that will impact your actions.  Sylla and Boots messed up Denizel's actions, but the only way you guys will learn to coordinate and work together is to pay the prices for not doing that. 

As a note, the better you get at it, the less I will have to pull punches later on and the happier I will be. 

I prefer that such coordination is done by character speech, but you can clarify mechanics OOC. It is perfectly acceptable to use Delay actions as well with Free Action speech.  Just don't go overboard and talk beyond 6 seconds worth.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 16, 2011)

[sblock=Tactical coordination]It's tough to hold off on posting, as I don't want to decide to do that, then get stuck AFK for a day and have everyone waiting on me.  If we can put in our posts that we're waiting for other ranged attacks and such to resolve, I'll be happy to do that.

Regarding cover, I'm still fuzzy on the rules here.  I thought it was one corner to one corner for ranged cover, and he can do that can't he?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2011)

Agno steps towards the goblin lurking under the tree. Not sure he can duplicate the lucky shot he just made he decides to use the power of the air bestowed upon him by Issolatha.  He stretches out one hand and an arc of lightning jumps from him towards the goblin.

"Hurrr... please, Revealer!" he whispers, beseeching his goddess for good aim.  Agno crows with delight when the bolt of electric energy blasts through the foliage to play over the goblin giving the creature a nasty shock.





[sblock=Actions & OOC]Does Point Blank Shot work with spell-like abilities?  I'm not sure so it isn't included in Agno's attacks and damage.  Can you crit with spell-like abilities?  Not sure about that either so I went ahead and added it just in case you can.

*Actions:*
Free: 5 ft. step to M12
Standard: lightning arc (ranged touch) at Goblin2 (at I12); hit AC 24[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:* bless

*Lightning Arc:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 16, 2011)

Licking his lips in feral joy, Iago steps over the fallen goblin and skirts the action, looking for his next victim.

OOC:  Move to F7.

[sblock]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 8
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1: Shield

Mutagen prepared: (expended)
Strength: +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
Falchion: Attack: +4 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
Special: Make 6 bombs/day

*+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2011)

[sblock=Tactical coordination]







Systole said:


> It's tough to hold off on posting, as I don't want to decide to do that, then get stuck AFK for a day and have everyone waiting on me.  If we can put in our posts that we're waiting for other ranged attacks and such to resolve, I'll be happy to do that.
> 
> Regarding cover, I'm still fuzzy on the rules here.  I thought it was one corner to one corner for ranged cover, and he can do that can't he?



I have no problem with you stating that you are waiting for someone else to have actions resolved beforehand.  Even some conditional statements if you think their action will potentially invalidate yours, by providing secondary targets in that event.

To determine whether your target has cover from your ranged attack,  choose a corner of your square. If any line from this corner to any corner of the target's square passes through a square or border that  blocks line of effect or provides cover, or through a square occupied by a creature, the target has cover (+4 to AC).

When making a melee attack against an adjacent target, your target has  cover if any line from any corner of your square to the target's square  goes through a wall (including a low wall).  Soft cover( other creatures) do not provide cover for melee attacks, like they do for ranged attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Yes, PBS applies for spell attacks where you have to roll to hit.  They also can critical.  I rolled the damage for you, got a "6" on the dice.

Not sure you caught this, but the trees (larger than the bushes) foliage is not difficult terrain, but just decoration.[/sblock]Agno's lighting sizzles and burns a goblin, shocking him out of his boots, leaving only the enemy spell caster remaining.

The goblin (#1) doesn't surrender and tries to stab Sylla with his spear and he shifts out from between the two flanking him.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Goblins suffer -1 Attack/Damage

Initiative:
The goblins
You guys

Updated Map:




1) Movement through bush squares costs double; and provide cover from ranged attacks when closer or same distance to the target
2) Wagon and horses provide cover and you can move diagonal around them.
3) The brown circles are tree trunks.  They provide cover is attack goes through them.  For melee that means diagonally only.


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining
Iago:      08/10 HP remaining;
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     09/11 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Bless (Agno)
Abilities Used: Iago (2 x Bomb), Agno (2 x Channel Energy), CLW (Iago)
Mutagen (Iago), Satire (2 rnds, Denizel), Agno (Lightning Arc)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago), Bless (+1 Attack/SV vs. Fear)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 5 dmg; Moderately wounded
Wolf: 27 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob2: 13 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob3: 10 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob4: 17 dmg; dead
Gob5: 10 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 4.


----------



## Systole (Aug 16, 2011)

Sylla's eyes widen briefly upon seeing the bulkier, more feral Iago, but her attention just as quickly moves back to the enemy at hand. 

"Boots, hold! Iago, come around!" she says.


[sblock=ooc]Waiting on Iago to move to I9.

Sylla: attack with hanbo 

Boots: full attack. 


Note, if Iago does something else, Boots and Sylla will both 5 foot step eastward to maintain the flank, then attack.  If the body is difficult terrain, she'll use a withdraw action to avoid the AoO.

I'm rolling under the assumption that Sylla will have attack with no flank, and Boots will have an attack with flank.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Hanbo
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless (+1 attack, +1 save vs. fear)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless (+1 attack, +1 save vs. fear)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 16, 2011)

Iago looks resentfully over at the elf ordering him about.  But something of his old intelligence reasserts itself and he grunts his assent.  He quickly skirts the tree until he is standing opposite the darkwolf.  Then, even as the extraplanar creature begins his assault, Iago screams and lets swing.

OOC:  Move to I9, Std:  Falchion attk

[sblock]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 8
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1: Shield

Mutagen prepared: (expended)
Strength: +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
Falchion: Attack: +4 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
Special: Make 6 bombs/day

*+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2011)

*GM:*  Okay, Boots and Sylla shred the goblin.  I will update more tomorrow.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2011)

Agno comes running over to where the rest of his traveling companions have just dispatched the spellcasting goblin.

"Boots!  Hurrr... I took out _two_!"

He skids to a halt in the loamy soil when he gets a good look at the buffed Iago.  "What happened to you, Iago?"  His beak clacks in agitation as he isn't sure what to make of the change in his friend.  "Are you injured?  Are any of you injured?"





[sblock=OOC]I wasn't sure on PBS, crits, or the cover so I thought it best to err on the side of caution.  

*Actions:*
Free: -
Standard: -[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:* bless

*Lightning Arc:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 16, 2011)

Once the final goblin falls, Sylla surveys the field, then turns her attention to the seething half-orc.  Her eyes drop briefly to the vials and flasks he carries, then rise back up to his face.  She nods slightly, approving, before turning away to collect her dropped bow and spear.  For his part, Boots appears skittish and unsettled around the alchemist, slinks away quickly to stand behhind Sylla.

"Boots is singed.  Not badly," she says to Agno.

"Two, huh?" Boots says, obviously distracted by the changes in Iago.  "That's ... good.  That's a lot.  Yeah."



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless (+1 attack, +1 save vs. fear)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless (+1 attack, +1 save vs. fear)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 16, 2011)

"I am..alright," says Iago, apparently trying to reassure the priest.  He is panting deeply and his voice is hoarse, but the half-orc seems in control of himself once again.  "I...used a potion.  The transformation is not pleasant, but it will wear off soon."

"I have a minor wound,"  he adds, showing the javelin's scratch on his shoulder to Agno.  "It is not serious."

[sblock=Iago stats]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 8
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1: Shield

Mutagen prepared: (expended)
Strength: +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
Falchion: Attack: +4 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
Special: Make 6 bombs/day

*+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2011)

Agno tilts his head thinking.

"Will you be okay to wait for magical healing?  I can attempt bandaging but I have misplaced my, hurrr... kit for the healings of woundings."

Agno will check out the wound on Iago's shoulder and apply a crude dressing and rub a salve onto Boots' burn that seems to consist predominantly of his saliva.  He checks his work when finished but seems displeased with the result.

"Perhaps I should ask the goddess for healing?"





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:* bless

*Lightning Arc:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 17, 2011)

Boots suffers through Agno's ministrations without complaint.  Given that he tends to lick his own wounds, he seems completely unperturbed by the composition of the salve.  He skitters away as the still-feral Iago approaches, attempting to keep at least a few paces between them.

When the tengu suggests magical healing, she shakes her head and says, "Better to save your energies until we bed down.  Or until we're ambushed again."

After the eidolon has been tended to, Sylla looks pointedly at the dead goblins, then at rest of the party.  Then she stalks off with Boots, looking for the goblins' trail.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 17, 2011)

"Thank you," Iago offers the priest as he finishes the bandage.  

As Sylla and Boots make their way off, Iago notes the eidolon's skittishness.  A bitter smile crosses his lips.

"I'm making our monster nervous," he notes under his breath, seemingly forgetting the tengu's sharp ears.  There is a hint of self-disgust in his words.  His mind returns to the road.

"Are you alright, Miss Sten?" He asks the halfling.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2011)

Agno nods agreeing with Sylla's opinion to wait on healing for a while.

"You are, hurrr... _welcome_, friend Iago.  It pains me that this bandage is so ineffectual.  Perhaps, with practice, I shall become more skilled."

Agno watches Sylla and Boots for a moment as they track the goblins then his gaze turns to the dead and dying goblins.  As he heads for the nearest one he tries to reassure Iago.

"Hurrr... Boots is still young and does not fully understand the world.  Neither do I; does she wish me to loot them, bury them or finish them off?"





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 17, 2011)

"Yes a rousing hurrah all around. Good show." He reloads his crossbow just to be sure, before going around to search the bodies. He starts with the goblin who could cast flames.

[sblock=ooc/actions]Perception 4, Natural 1

I did take proper note this time with where Boots and Sylla were in combat, however I forgot the penalty when allies are in melee. This is my only active Pathfinder game, and I am relearning much. My apologies.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2011)

Boots and Sylla cannot determine which direction the goblins really came from, except it must be from the north side of the road. Either due north, northeast, northwest, or possibly even west along the road.

Sten Goodseller was ducked down, out of sight in her wagon during the battle.  






Now that the fight is over, she comes out and replies, "I am fine, thanks to you. I am certainly glad of our arrangement.  Those two poor elves would have gotten me killed for sure."
 
Sten looks at the dead goblins you fairly quickly dispatched with ease and looks impressed, "Well, go ahead and load your loot on the wagon, then." 

Besides the collection of armor and weapons, you find some gold coins on the warriors.  The spellcaster had some platinum coins, two wands, a scroll, and both his armor and spear are of excellent quality.

You also take note these goblins have the same clan tattoos as the ones from earlier.
        *GM:*  I updated the opening post for XP and Treasure.     [sblock=Heal Deadly Wounds]As I read the skill check on that, each attempt requires 2 uses from a Healer's Kit, which I did not see in Agno's possessions. [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 17, 2011)

OOC:  If it's not too late to slip this in...

"We should keep one of these alive to question," Iago observes darkly.  "So many goblins so close to a town...Something is amiss."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2011)

*GM:*  Goblin 5 is still alive, barely.  Roll the heal check, one chance to safe him.


----------



## Systole (Aug 17, 2011)

[sblock=ooc][MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] All that loot is small size, correct?

[MENTION=41601]ScorpiusRisk[/MENTION] Man, no worries about re-learning.  I never understood that rule in the first place.

[MENTION=23867]mfloyd3[/MENTION] Great line about making Boots nervous.  I wanted to give xp, but couldn't.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 17, 2011)

Denizel holds up the two wands and the scroll for all to see, quite proud of his find. "I have not yet branched out my expertise to be able to identify such items, but perhaps someone else?" He looks around hopefully.

[sblock=ooc/actions]
I have detect magic but I'm not trained in spellcraft. . . .doh. I see Iago is trained in spellcraft, but I don't think he has any cantrips. I can't open by APG where I am, atm.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2011)

*GM:*  The weapons & armor are all sized small.  Sten did mention a wizard in Barrow's Edge.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2011)

Agno shakes his head at Denizel's suggestion that someone else could identify the items.  He knows nothing about magics and how it works.  He does know healing, however, and when Iago says they should save one of the goblins for questioning he'll move from goblin to goblin until he finds one still alive and, again, calls upon his goddess to reveal the path to healing in order to stabilize it.

"This one is alive..."





[sblock=Actions]Agno will cast _stabilize_ if he can get to the goblin in time.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock][sblock=Treat Deadly Wounds]







			
				perrinmiller said:
			
		

> [sblock=Heal Deadly Wounds]As I read the skill check on that, each attempt requires 2 uses from a Healer's Kit, which I did not see in Agno's possessions. [/sblock]



Yes, and that's why I posted he 'lost' his bandaging kit.  However, the next sentence in the rules reads that if you _don't_ use a healing kit the check is at -2 for each use of the kit not expended.  Agno's Heal skill is +7 and I made the checks with a +3 modifier because of not having the proper equipment.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2011)

Agno stabilizes the dying goblin, but it will take a significant amount of healing to return the little bugger to consciousness with all the blood he lost.

        *GM:*  Goblin at -11HP but stable.     [sblock=Heal Deadly Wounds]I see your math is correct.  Gotta love a bit of ambiguity in the wording. You need a healing kit, but if you cannot use two uses from it, take -2 penalty.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 17, 2011)

Sylla and Boots return from scouting. "These ones came from the north or northwest. Possibly even the northeast or west. Most likely, that one covered their trail," she says with a slight nod in the direction of the dead goblin druid.

"For questioning?" Sylla asks as Agno treats the dying goblin. "I suppose it is not a bad idea," she says.

When the issue of item identification arises, she shakes her head. "I know little of magics," she says, in spite of the clearly unnatural creature standing at her side. "However, I can read the scroll, if need be."

"I don't know much about magic, either," Boots offers, still unusually quiet.

Sylla will help load the wagon if it has not all been taken care of already, then she and Boots will take their guard positions again and get ready to move.

[sblock=ooc]Read Magic on the Scroll[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Iago looks at the items the bard is holding.  "A potion I might recognize,"  he says, "But I...missed the chance to study more complex objects."

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2011)

Sylla reads the scroll and learns that it is a spell of _Charm Animal_.


----------



## Systole (Aug 17, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Uh, that's not a spell in Pathfinder.  Speak with Animals you mean?

A-D - Pathfinder_OGC[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Stupid notes.  It should be Charm Animal and only 25gp.  Fixed it.

BTW, I will be AFK and only on my phone for the next 36 hours.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 17, 2011)

_Oh goody. Now we get to play with the little savage one._ Denizel makes a disgusted face, not liking the inflection on play, that rang through his head. He comes up to Sylla and motions towards their new captive. 

"I have a feeling, and I'm good with these kind of feelings, that our new friend might be more receptive if you asked the questions. If we could determine their short term goals, base of operations and numbers that would be stellar." Smiles and looks him over. "Though he may need healing first. Maybe we should tie him up and put him on Sandy, till we've had some rest."

[sblock=ooc/actions]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 17, 2011)

"The scroll is for charming beasts," Sylla says. "Though I doubt any of us could use it, as it's written in some sort of druidic gibberish." She tosses the scroll in the back of the cart.

Sylla stares at Denizel for just a moment longer than seems necessary. "If you wish, I can certainly question the creature," she says, then adds, "Although the interrogation might be more useful were it done by someone who _speaks goblin_."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Iago looks at the setting sun.  "We'll need to camp very soon," he observes.  "Miss Sten, do you know a good place near here?  We will want something we can defend."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2011)

*GM:*  I am still AFK. Sten says you can still reach town before dark. What are you going to do with the goblin?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 19, 2011)

"Let's tie up the goblin and throw him on the donkey," suggests Iago.  Then he hesitates, "Though the town may not like us bringing it in."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2011)

Sten watches you save a goblin that looks practically dead. Your salvaged loot is loaded on the wagon and you are gathered around trying to decide what to do with your prisoner.





She speaks up, "We should be able to reach Barrow's Edge in about half an hour.  We are only about a mile away."

"We don't have much in the way of a jail at the village, but after you are done questioning the creature, I am sure a hanging can be arranged. Arvel Durgedown, the dwarven moneylender, will be all too happy to see to it.  He might even speak Goblin."

"Are you going to drape the evil thing over the donkey?" 

        *GM:*  Are you ready to go?


----------



## Systole (Aug 19, 2011)

"Yes, it's going on the donkey," Sylla says. "Unless one of the gentlemen would prefer to give it a piggyback ride."

[sblock=ooc]Ready here.  Will take position as soon as they've got it tied up.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 19, 2011)

"Yes, the donkey will be fine. Let's make for town."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 19, 2011)

Iago nods and falls in in his customary place.  The effects of the potion have not yet faded, but he is acting more like his old self.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2011)

As the small caravan starts moving again, everyone falls into their positions around it for the journey onward to Barrow's Edge.  After about another half hour the scenery slowly changes from thick forest to farmland, and soon the village of Barrow's Edge comes into view just as dusk really starts to settle in and the stars are beginning to appear in the sky.






Sten guides the wagon to her shop and is greeted by her partner, Garret,  who has been minding the store while she was a way.  Sten turns to the  group and proclaims, "Welcome to Barrow's Edge."

"I suggest you head for Mallie's Inn.  Perhaps she knows something about  these goblin attacks or the reason you have been traveling here.  My  partner Garret and I can take care of the wagon and unloading it."

"I  will inventory your salvaged gear and anything else you wish.  We can  take care of business in the morning.  I do believe I owe you 100 gold  pieces each of credit for seeing me the rest of the way  safely."

Checking on the goblin, the rough treatment of being tied to the back of a donkey reopened the creature's wounds and he expired on the short journey.  You are now left with a goblin corpse for disposal.


----------



## Systole (Aug 20, 2011)

Sylla walks up to the dead creature tied to the donkey. "Goblin, I demand you tell us about troop movements, numbers, and short term goals."  She waits a moment then turns to the party and shrugs.  "It's not talking.  I'll be at the inn."

She turns and walks off.

Boots hesitates a moment.  "I'm glad you're back now, Iago," he says, then hurries away after Sylla.



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 20, 2011)

Agno bobs his head in thanks to the halfling.

"Hurrr... you have our thanks, Mistress Sten, and we shall see you in the morning."

Agno looks at the goblin and prods it occasionally before releasing a very human-sounding sigh and turning to Denizel and Iago.

"It has expired.  Perhaps I should have tended it with more, hurrr... diligence.  Human burial customs do not seem to apply in this case; should we dispose of it just outside of the town in the woods?"





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 20, 2011)

"I was walking next to it, and did not notice," Iago consoles the priest.  "Yes, let us take it out of town.  But we should bury it, to avoid drawing scavengers to so close to the city.  I will borrow a shovel from Mistress Sten."

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 20, 2011)

Agno nods at the wisdom of Iago's plan.

"Denizel?  Will you come with us?  Or may we borrow your donkey for this, hurrr... chore?  Perhaps we should get Sylla and Boots, too.  If goblins are lurking and threatening the town it may not be safe."

Having determined what he thinks is the best course of action he'll follow Boots to the Inn and poke his head in the door.

"We must dispose of the corpse!  The wisdom of splitting our strength is, hurrr... there _is_ no wisdom in it!  Please join us.  Your keen elven sight and bowarm are muchly needed as is Boots."





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2011)

You can borrow a shovel from Sten.  She is still nearby at the wagon.

        *GM:*  I think you can catch Sylla and Boots before they walk the 100 yards or so to the Inn.


----------



## Systole (Aug 20, 2011)

Boots nudges Sylla.  "What?" she demands, and the eidolon points toward the rest of the group, who is taking a shovel off the back of the cart.  She shrugs and says, "If they think it can't wait, let them bury it themselves.  I'm tired."

"Boss ..._ come on_."

Sylla hesitates, but turns back to the group.  "You're obnoxious, and you meddle."

"Yeah, you tell me all the time."
 
She turns back, only to run into Agno.  "Yes, if we _must_.  Let's get this over with."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 21, 2011)

"Yes while I'm not sure how much good I'll be in the chore . . ." Denizel says with some trepidation. "I think this plan wise. With raids so close, best to bury it, lest another goblin find it and more aggression is brought upon the town."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2011)

*GM:*  The dealing with the goblin corpse is not meant to slow us up.  I am advancing the scene. 

BTW, I think each of you used up 5 days of rations.  But instead of marking them off of your sheet, you can purchase replacements from your treasure over the course of things.     You have no trouble taking the dead goblin and disposing of it back out of the village perimeter.  Barrow's Edge doesn't have a gate and the wooden defensive walls are still under construction.  It is now dark after your chore is completed and you trudge your way back towards the center of town.  It has been a long day.

You move off down the street towards the inn, easily identified by the lantern outside and sounds of activity coming from within.  It's a large building sprawled at the center of the settlement.  Light spills from its windows.  A broad sign above the door reads:

*"Barrow's Edge Inn - Welcome to All"*

Upon entering, the interior of the inn feels as warm and hospitable as it seemed from outside.  The meaty smells of stew and fresh baked bread waft from the kitchen. A friendly woman, starting to mature yet still attractive, bustles about pouring drinks and serving food.





She says in greeting, "Travelers? Welcome. We've food and drink and rooms.  All warm and clean."  Then she turns to a pair of farmhands lounging by the hearth, "Dorf, Dissy move.  Give these newcomers space to settle in by the fire." The two farmers nod amiably and shift to another table.

"Now, what can I get for you?"

The woman is carrying a bit of an air of authority, leaving you to believe that she is not some serving wench, but than likely the Inn's proprietor.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 21, 2011)

Denizel smiles and steps forward, offering his hand, palm up, if hers are free. 

"Your hospitality is most welcome Miss. Both food and lodging are called for I believe, but I would be remiss if I hesitated in duty. We are travelers from Venza, responding to a call for aid."

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Daze, Light, Message, Prestidigitation [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 21, 2011)

Agno's yellow eyes gleam in the firelight as he takes in the room and listens to the inn's proprietor.  He nods thanks to the farmers as they vacate the table for them.

"Thank you, Mistress Innkeeper.  A room is required.  And the food is smelling, hurrr... attractive.  Something hearty, if it please you, and wine in a shallow bowl for easier drinking.  Can immersion in water, a dunking, hurrr... a _bath_ be arranged?  And the loan of a feather-pick?"

He tilts his head realizing the innkeeper may not have a feather-pick and considering an alternate idea.

"A pointy-thing would do; a _fork_, perhaps?  And how is the situation here in Barrow's Edge?  We saw many goblins on the way here.  What is the reason for naming the city after a dead place?  Or is it named for, hurrr... a miniature wagon?"

Coming to the realization that his nerves are making him jabber like a jay he snaps his beak closed.





[sblock=RATIONS]Please don't forget to record used rations in your Adventure Log (add a 'Used' heading under the space for gems acquired) and adjust your Finances section for newly purchased rations.  We're seeing too much discrepancy upon level-up in character wealth totals that I feel stems from a lack of recording expenditures.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 21, 2011)

Sylla shrugs off her pack and says, "Coffee.  Food.  Bed."

As she settles into a chair, Boots lays his head on the table and looks  at her with a deeply soulful expression.  She rolls her eyes.  "Very well.  And a dish of beer for my companion."

"Yay!"  Boots hops around happily, and rolls over at the proprietor's feet.  With all four paws in the air he asks, "Do you have dwarven ale?  I think I'd like dwarven ale.  I heard it's _piquant_."



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 21, 2011)

"A cup of wine, if you please, and a bowl of that stew I smell," requests Iago with a polite nod.  

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 22, 2011)

The friendly woman smiles as you all sit and make yourselves comfortable.  She has a motherly type quality and says with a pleasant smile, "I will have some dinner and your drinks brought out for you shortly.  My  name's Mallie and I pretty much take care of everyone around here."

"Sorry no feather-pick, but I can arrange for some hot water to be put in tubs out back for cleaning up."   






After dealing with the arrangements, Mallie shows interest in what Agno and Denizel mentioned and asks, "All the way from Venza, huh?  You have been traveling a fair ways. You  are experienced heroes then?"

Seeing the look of confirmation on your faces, she continues, "Well we have need of such as you.   Lately, we have been suffering from raids by goblins.  This has become  troublesome enough that I have been organizing the construction of a  wooden wall to surround our town.  We are making slow, yet steady  progress.  However this project will not be finished soon, but it will  provide better security for the future."

"Something needs to be  done about the goblins now though.  I pushed for the others in our  settlement to send out a call for help and you all are the first  adventurers to come this way.  I am hoping some people such as  yourselves can eliminate this threat for us." 

Mallie's face becomes sad and wistful as she continues, "Most  likely it will take some mighty heroes to be successful.  About two  months ago, my husband led a group of the townsfolk to try and make  peace with the goblins.  These people have not returned and we have not  the experienced people to try and find them.  Would you be interested in  helping us?"


----------



## Systole (Aug 22, 2011)

Boots attacks the ale as soon as it's delivered, then licks his muzzle and belches.  "Are we really heroes, boss?"

Sylla sips her coffee.  "For six gold a day we are," she says.


[sblock=ooc]Sylla a reasonable price that just happens to neatly coincide with time-based gold.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 22, 2011)

"Goblins aren't much for peacemaking, Mallie.  But we are here to do what we can about them and we shall try to find your, hurrr... people also."





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 23, 2011)

Denizel frowns and gives the woman an empathetic look. "Of course, we will be happy to help."

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Daze, Light, Message, Prestidigitation [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2011)

As the group is talking with Mallie, a powerfully built dwarf wearing  expensive clothing joins the group to stand beside the innkeeper.  The  dwarf is appears to be pretty healthy, considering he looks to be  quite aged as well.  




He sniffy indignantly as he looks the group over,  then says, "I imagine these will have to do."   He looks at the group with scrutiny, almost like a rancher inspecting  his cattle, and the heroes feel like there are being interviewed. 






Mallie introduces the dwarf, "This  is Arvel Durgedown, our town's moneylender.  I expect he would like to  learn more about your capabilities and credentials."


----------



## Systole (Aug 23, 2011)

Sylla glances at the dwarf, then goes back to her coffee. "Sylla, archer and tracker," she says. With a nod at the eidolon, she adds, "Boots, darkwolf."

With a confused look, Boots sidles up to Agno. "Psst, what are credentials? Is that a type of furniture?"



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 24, 2011)

"I imagine Sten Goodseller will vouch for us," says Iago neutrally.  "We escorted her wagon back to the village.  We fought off two bands of goblins on the way," he adds matter-of-factly.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 24, 2011)

Agno inclines his head in greeting to the dwarf.

"Ah, Master Durgedown.  I am, hurrr... Agno Phoenicus, priest of the Whisperer, the Revealer of Secrets, trained in healing and archery and in the taking of the auspices.  Today was not a good day to be a goblin."





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2011)

Mallie arches an eyebrow in surprise, "Sten Goodseller has returned.  Wonderful news.  You must be heroic adventurers indeed if you safe guarded her wagon from two goblin attacks."

"This will earn my approval, Arvel."






Arvel nods approvingly as well, a smile cracking his stern expression, “Aye, I suppose they will be acceptable.”  He takes another drink from his mug of ale. 





"We have no militia, no guards," Mallie explains, "and  we’ve already lost too many good men and women to the goblins.  We sent  out this call for help, hoping adventurers such as yourselves would  answer."

"We would like you to find out why the goblins have suddenly  turned violent and put an end to their threat.  We shall pay you 500 gold  pieces once we have proof that the goblins won’t attack again.”

The dwarf looks to you, "How are going to go about this task?"

"If you find out why the little buggers have increased their activity that  would be useful for possibly preventing  their raids again."   

Mallie adds, "However  more importantly, we need the threat to our community eliminated.  It  is unlikely that it can be accomplished without violence, but if you  find another way that is up to you." 

Arvel grunts appreciatively and grins, "Sure, kill the evil bastards.  That works for me. Take the fight to them, I say."  He pauses to consider a moment before asking, "So, do we have an agreement?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 25, 2011)

"I agree," says Iago.


----------



## Systole (Aug 25, 2011)

Sylla grunts an agreement.  "Tomorrow we can track them from their ambushes and hunt them down."

[sblock=ooc][MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] How do you want us to handle resupply?  Tomorrow morning or now or anything?  I'm asking because given the roughly 1300gp in loot so far, we're each looking at a MWK weapon and change.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 25, 2011)

Agno spits into his hand and holds it out to Arvel Durgedown.

"I agree.  _This_ is _how it is done, is it not?_"

The tengu blinks down at Boots as if remembering that he forgot something.

"Credentials are, hurrr... that is, if you have _credentials_ you are bonafide."





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2011)

Arvel smiles slightly, but doesn't spit on his hand.  However, he still shakes on the agreement, "You _have_ been spending time with that shrewd merchant Sten. Very well, we are agreed."





Mallie smiles and says, "Unless you have any more questions, I will go see about your rooms and baths.  Since you helped Sten and agreed to deal with our problem, you may stay here in the Inn at no cost while you are working for us."




Your meals arrive and she bustles off to attend to her business of running the inn and tavern.

Arvel grunts at the innkeeper's generosity and bids you farewell, "Well good night and I will see you around."  The dwarf moves along as well.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 25, 2011)

"I do have some questions, Miss Arvel, if you can spare a moment," says Iago, fighting his fatigue.  "The goblins we saw had a clan tattoo."  He offers a brief description.  "Are these the same goblins who have always lived in this area?  And one of the goblins was a druid, and well-equipped with a scroll and wands.  Have the goblins always used such magic?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2011)

Mallie returns to check on you and answers Iago's questions, "I do not know of the clan's markings."




"Alas,  my husband probably did.  But, that knowledge  went with him and those in his company.  Not one of them has  returned."

"I suppose the goblins have shamans, maybe? The last raid on the village they numbered between 10 to 100.  Those murdered were killed with weapons by all accounts." 

        *GM:*  When you are finished role-playing for this scene, you can post going to bed and waking up.  I will move things out of the inn once I know where you are going exactly after your characters finish breakfast.     [sblock=OOC]Sorry, I meant to put this in my previous post.

It turns out that I need not have bumped up Barrow's Edge to 200 people as the limits for purchasing are different in PF compared to 3.5ed.  It is supposed to be a Hamlet of 100, but in PF that is still a village.

The village stores (3) will have magical items up to 300gp in value, but following a 30% rule instead to reflect the rural nature of the community compared to Venza.  You can purchase them IC/OOC here, when appropriate.  Max for mundane items is 1800gp.  You can find alchemical silver in weapons if you want, but no other special materials.

When you visit Sten we can total up everything and sell it off to distribute treasure. Best done OOC after you get the wands identified though.  I will keep track of that information on the opening post.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 25, 2011)

Sylla nods imperceptibly in approval at the handshake, then eats her stew in silence.

"Oh ... bonafide ... yeah, of course," Boots says, nodding.  "Bonafide, absolutely.  Credentials are bonafide.  Bonafide are credentials.  I knew that.  Say, I hate to ask, but can you do that thing with the tingle again?  I'm still scratched a little, and, uh, she won't admit it, but the boss is out of juice, if you know what I mean?"



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2011)

Agno will gather Boots and any other injured and heal them.

Agno eats quickly and quietly before making his way to the back and the tub of warm water where he soaks his feathers.  By the end he is nearly falling asleep in the tub and so dries, dresses and searches out the room provided for him by Mallie.  His feathers are oddly ruffled; disarray caused by his bath and he quickly passes through the common room.

---

Agno leaves his room early the next morning preferring to get an early start.  He enters the common room and accepts whatever food is provided.  He sits next to a window if possible and continually tries to peer through it to catch glimpses of early morning birds.





[sblock=OOC]Agno had two channel energy uses and a spell he could convert to CLW so I think he'll be able to heal any remaining injuries we have before slipping off to bathe and sleep.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 26, 2011)

Iago nods in gratitude for Agno's healing energies.  Finishing his stew, he rises, bids the others good night, and proceeds to his bath.

He never mastered the art of relaxing in the bath.  He never had one growing up in the slums of Venza, and when he worked for Talgallow, washing -- and, indeed, any personal activities -- had been something he had to finish before the gnome noticed he was not at work.  Iago cleans himself quickly, with the methodical air of one who works with hazardous substances and needs to remove them, and then proceeds to bed.

In the morning, he rises early but pauses in his room to prepare several elixirs, knowing there is likely to be trouble.  Then he makes his way to the common room.

"Good morning," he offers Agno.  "I hope you slept well.  Today is apt to be very busy indeed."

OOC:  Same mutagen/extracts prepared as previous day.


----------



## Systole (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylla finishes her stew, and she and Boots disappear to the bath.  She vigorously and efficiently scrubs herself down while the eidolon lays on the floor and watches with a look of mild disgust.

"Ugh, _baths_," Boots comments.  "I can't imagine why you do that to yourself.  Or to me.  That's _cruelty_." 

"Then stop rolling in dead things," she tells the eidolon.  Boots sniffs haughtily, but lets the subject lie.

With the facepaint gone, Sylla looks surprisingly young.  She slips into her room quickly, making sure no one sees her exposed face.

"Good night, boss," Boots says, as Sylla's eyes close and his form shimmers and disappears.

*****

The following morning, Sylla returns to the common room with Boots in tow.  Her facepaint seems different today -- a bit of flesh color is showing through the white image of the skull.  It may be that her supply is running low.

"There are ... things I need to get at the store before we leave," she says.  "Have you identified the wands?"

She sits and orders a coffee, while Boots noses around for leftovers.  "Hey, fellas!  Have a good night's sleep?  Gosh, that breakfast looks great, except I bet you want to stay lean and mean for fighting goblins today, so you're not going to finish everything, right?" 


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2011)

Mallie bids you good morning and brings you breakfast.




The innkeeper asks, "Where's the half-elf man of your party? Is he sleeping in today?"

        *GM:*  It has been about 4 days without a post from ScorpiusRisk and no communication OOC. Go ahead and leave the Inn if you wish.

Reminder: Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the   DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed the   DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure.


----------



## Systole (Aug 27, 2011)

"Most likely," Sylla growls.   "We need the wands identified.  Can this town's priest do it?"

[sblock=ooc]Assuming the answer is yes, Sylla will head there with the wands.  Or if Mallie has another suggestion, she'll go there instead.  None of us have Detect Magic and ranks in Spellcraft, so we'll be needing help.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2011)

Mallie shrugs at the answer, but appears to be nonplussed.




She replies, "Priestess Listra might be able to help, but you should probably go visit Thamior in his shop instead.  He dabbles in fortunes, but is also a practitioner of the arcane arts."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 27, 2011)

"We'll, ah, look in on our friend before we go," offers Iago.  He privately hopes the silver-tongued bard has not bedded some local daughter, an event that could make for a very unpleasant situation of all of the adventurers.  "And thank you for your advice."

After the innkeeper leaves, he turns to his companions.  "We should get those wands identified, and then go to Sten's to re-equip.  Then, as you said last night," he nods to Sylla, "We should track the goblins to their camp."  He frowns.  "But I think we should tread carefully.  I would rather find out why the goblins are attacking, and see if they can be stopped.  If we have to fight them all..."  He seems very unhappy at this thought.  "If we have to fight them all, it would have to be in small groups, ambushing their raiding parties.  And if we start such a fight, I expect the goblins would simply mass and attack the town again to force us to stand and fight.  This seems a very poor strategy."

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2011)

Agno manages to drag himself away from peering out the window and watches the conversation with wide eyes and tilted head.  He pops a last bit of bread into his mouth and gulps it down.  There is still a bit of food on his plate and he pushes the remainder over to Boots if he should want it.

"Then we should visit with this Thamior.  Perhaps Denizel will be up and about by the time we return."

He nods in agreement with Iago's plan of action.

"Yes, your plan shows, hurrr... wisdom."





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 27, 2011)

OOC:  Edited Iago's post above, but wound up cross-posting with GE.  Sloppy of me, should have just posted fresh.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Systole (Aug 27, 2011)

"Mmm," Sylla mumbles, not wanting to concede that Iago's plan may be superior.   "Either way, we deal with the wands now."

Boots greedily cleans Agno's plate while Sylla stands and heads to the door.  She passes Boots just in time to rescue the dish from being pushed off the edge and deftly returns it to the tabletop without breaking stride.

"Ssst!  Come!" she orders him.

"Gotcha, boss!"  The eidolon falls in behind Sylla.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2011)

Exiting the inn, you follow the directions from Mallie to pay the local wizard a visit.

You cannot help but notice this small, one-story building. Painted  bright purple with gold stars spangling the exterior, this shop demands  to be looked at.  A sign above the door reads *"Mysticality."* Heavy  purple drapes cover the windows. 

A soft chime sounds as the door opens.  Shadowy illumination  provided by a few candles, softly lights the inside of the shop.  The  scent of lilac incense hangs in the air.  The front room holds a small  table and three chairs, with a doorway leading to rest of the interior.   As you step into the room, the proprietor steps through the beaded  archway.  






A male elf, wearing brightly colored clothes and bedecked with  numerous scarves, charms, and trinkets, looks at you through half-closed  eyes and smiles knowingly.  In voice that is deep and somewhat  pretentious, "You come with questions. I, Thamior, search for answers. One silver piece gives you a glimpse of the future."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I've been a little ill. I'm going to try to catch up on the thread now.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 28, 2011)

Denizel comes huffing in the door behind the group. He takes a moment catching his breathe, and leaning against the door frame. He takes to room in  while he does so, apparently just interrupting a bit of speech. _This is what passes for a wizard in this town? I suppose I should be happy, there's any at all._


He smiles, and straightens out. He holds his tongue for a change, not knowing what has or has not been said yet.

[sblock=ooc]Again, my apologies for the absence. I had mistakenly left an email for this thread, unfollowed in my inbox. Being ill, I had not noticed the strange pause between emails.

On the other hand, Iago's idea of a local tryst seems an excellent explanation to me. I'll run with that, if you don't mind DM.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Daze, Light, Message, Prestidigitation [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2011)

Agno seems a bit overwhelmed by the garishness of the decoration and he stares around the room before turning his attention to Thamior.

"Hurrr... We _do_ come with questions.  What method do you use to see the future?  My goddess Whispers to me through the flight of birds, but that is not why we come.  Oh, welcome, friend Denizel!"





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Iago has been trying to hide his distaste for the overblown furnishings of the alleged wizard's space, but at Agno's discomfiture he decides to speak.

"We fought some goblins on the way to the town," he says.  "One of them seemed to be a druid of some kind, and he was carrying two wands.  We would like to know what they do.  Simple business," he adds a little tersely, hoping to dissuade the elf from further theatrics.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 29, 2011)

Upon entering the shop, Boots sneezes and rubs his nose with a paw.  "Ew, _yuck_," he complains, apparently in regards the incense.

As the mage speaks, Boots and Sylla share what can only be called a significant look.  _He reminds me of that other guy, who said you invented me and then asked for twenty gold pieces._

Sylla nods in agreement. _ But no biting!_ she warns the eidolon.

As Denizel enters, Sylla spares him a glance, and then leans on her spear, waiting for the negotiations to play out.  Boots sniffs the air around the half-elf, then shakes his head sadly at the folly of yet another weak-nosed biped.  "You wasted your time, Den.  She wasn't even in _heat_."
 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 29, 2011)

The elf nods and bids you to be seated, "Please sit down and I shall begin shortly. It will cost you 30 gold coins for my services."   





Thamior continues, "What brings you to Barrow's Edge braving goblins, surely not tourism. Oh, would any of you like some tea before I begin?"

        *GM:*  No worries ScorpiusRisk, glad you are still with us.

I can take the cost out of your treasury, no need for someone to make changes to a character sheet.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Iago chokes slightly at Boots' comment, but recovers himself as Thamior speaks.

"Thirty gold is fair," he says.  He and his companions begin counting the coins out of the loot recovered from the goblins. 

OOC:  Any objections?

"We came in response to the town's call for help," replies Iago honestly.  "We will...solve the goblin problem."

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 29, 2011)

Denizel gives boots a light smack against the back of his head, as he approaches the rest of the group.

"Tea sounds lovely thank you." He gives an approving nod to Iago over the price.

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Daze, Light, Message, Prestidigitation [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 29, 2011)

"Ow!  Hey!"  Boots says, then mutters, "Not _my_ fault you guys can't smell nothin'."

Sylla narrows her eyes at the price, but doesn't argue as she digs her share out of a coinpurse.  She shakes her head at mention of tea.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 29, 2011)

After accepting the money, the pretentious elf continues his intentions of playing host and acting mysterious.  He serves the tea for those who will drink it.  He only nods at the mention of you dealing with the goblin problem.





Eventually, he settles down to business, casts his spell and examines the wands in turn.  He explains the triggers and number of charges remaining on each.

Thamior says, "One wand is good for healing wounds and the other will allow one to move faster."

        *GM:*  Updated the treasury. 1xWand of CLW(20 charges)(300gp), 1xWand of Longstrider (25 charges)(375gp), -30gp Identify spell


----------



## Systole (Aug 29, 2011)

The wizard clearly grates on Sylla.  Boots lies low, obviously sensing her mood.  As soon as the identification is done, she heads to the door.

[sblock=ooc]The wand of CLW can be used by everyone except Sylla, and I think Denizel might be the best choice to hold on to it.  The wand of Longstrider is Agno only, and that's already his domain spell, so I'm not sure how useful it's going to be.  DC for Use Magic Device on Wands is 20, if that affects anyone's decision.

Sylla has no intention of spending a second longer with the wizard unless she has to, but don't let that stop anyone from asking questions or RPing if you want to.[/sblock]





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2011)

Agno declines the tea suspecting the wizard doesn't have a proper drinking bowl but he is entranced by the trappings of mystery though more in the manner of discovering what lies beneath than in being taken in by the production.  He 'hurrr's' softly to himself throughout the whole process and nods when Thamior reveals the purpose of the wands.

"Hurrr... Quite useful!  Thank you, Mysterious One."





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 29, 2011)

"Thank you," offers Iago.  Then, as an afterthought, he adds, "Can you tell us anything about the goblins who are raiding the town?"

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0; 
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 30, 2011)

Denizel settles in comfortably. Sure the shop was a little tacky, and the mage was a bit obviously false, but it was this kind of forced civility that was his element. He smiled at Iago's question but had a feeling they'd get little answer. Still he made no move to follow Sylla. He had his own questions to ask, but would wait his turn.

[sblock=ooc]I'd be happy to take the heal-y stick.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Daze, Light, Message, Prestidigitation [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2011)

The elven wizard, for all his book learning, doesn't appear to be very knowledgeable about the creatures, providing nothing more that a description of what a goblin looks like.





Thamior senses Iago's impatience with his prattle and replies more to the point, "I am usually more attune to the stars and the telling of fortunes than the current events of the village.  That is Mallie's interest."

"The last raid, I stayed inside with my door locked and hid. My magics are not useful in dealing with such violent things."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 30, 2011)

"And you trust Mallie in this regard? No, I'm sorry. That was silly of me. Too much time on the road. I know no civilized tongue would recommend we seek someone out for knowledge unless you would trust their word as your own."

Denizel stands and smiles. "Thank you for your hospitality." He makes as if to leave, but will turn if Thamior begins speaking at any length.

[sblock=ooc]Sense Motive to see what he thinks of Mallie: 18

Not good enough for hunch.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Daze, Light, Message, Prestidigitation [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Iago nods.  "Of course, thank you for your help."  He rises, offers a polite farewell, and makes his way out the door.

OOC:  If Agno wants to talk more, feel free to throw it in.  But once the group is outside.

"So," offers Iago.  "Off to Sten's?"

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 30, 2011)

"Yes, to Sten's," Sylla agrees.  

Clearly something is bothering her, because during the walk to the store, she volunteers almost three complete sentences.  "Next time we need an item identified, I will stay at the inn.  I would rather drive birch splinters under my fingernails than listen to that _utinu en lokirim_ again," Sylla says.  "Or better yet, under _his_ fingernails," she adds, darkly.

"You shoulda let me bite him a little," Boots says.



[sblock=ooc]http://www.grey-company.org/Circle/language/phrase.htm#insults[/sblock]





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Iago, whose impatience with the pretentious elf was poorly concealed, seems wryly amused by the intensity of Sylla's response.  "The world is full of people with more flash than substance," he observes.  "It must be hard to be angry at them all of the time." 

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2011)

Thamior declines to make an opinion about Mallie, probably because he is not a gossip or he just has other things that he cares more about.

In the daylight, you can get a better look at Sten Goodseller’s  Emporium, so labeled with a sign above the door.  Little of the original  cabin can be seen, as numerous additions jut out of all sides and up  one level.  What had been a front porch now serves as a glassed in  display area.  Equipment of all descriptions fills the many shelves and  cases visible through the display windows, including lanterns, torches,  bolts of cotton, bags of seed and more.







As you enter Sten’s store, she greets you happily, "Good morning to you."  She has totaled the  money from inventorying your salvaged equipment.  You can sell off the  mundane items you wish, that includes the scroll or wands. 
        *GM:*  GE, I will answer belatedly if you have something further for Thamior. Not a problem.


----------



## Systole (Aug 30, 2011)

"Being angry at fools ... is _simple_," Sylla says. "What is difficult ... is not making them _suffer_." She increases her stride, taking her away from Iago. Boots trails after her, pausing only briefly to shoot the half-orc a look of disbelief: _Are you *nuts?*_

At the store, Sylla looks around furtively and takes Sten aside. "I'm running low on ... _supplies_," she whispers, with a covert gesture at her lightly applied facepaint. "Do you have some ... _supplies_ for sale?"


[sblock=ooc] @perrinmiller Lots of questions here.

Sylla is looking for (Aside from refill on rations and regular arrows)
1. Composite longbow
2. Alchemical silver arrows
3. MW facepaint kit (Intimidate +2)
4. MW backpack
5. Partially charged wand of Mage Armor (around 5 charges would be awesome)
6. Partially charged wand of Magic Fang or a couple scrolls of Magic Fang
7. MW chain shirt

Would Sten also be willing to take an order for something like a MWK Mighty (+2 Str) Darkwood composite longbow (price:630gp)? Sylla obviously can't afford it yet, but it would be amazing to have it here when she can.

Last question: Alchemical silver is available, but darkwood is not?


@ Everyone else: Wand of Longstrider is GE's decision to keep or sell, yes? Wand of CLW, we're clearly keeping this, right? Denizel is my vote to carry it. None of us can use the scroll and the goblin junk is all small sized, so all that seems like vendor trash.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 31, 2011)

Iago carefully waits until Sylla's back is turned before letting a smile cross his lips.  But as they make their way into the shop, he notices the lanterns and torches in the front.  These are things he does not normally have to consider.

"You all will need light to work at night, yes?" he asks.  "Should we bring lanterns?"  He frowns, knowing how this will expose them to the goblins.

"Also," he adds to Denizel.  "Be careful what you buy.  I do not think we should bring your mule."

OOC:  Yes, sell the small-sized gear, keep the curestick.  It's GE's call on the Longstrider wand, but I think it would probably be a good idea.  Speed kills!

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2011)

Agno looks like he wants to ask Thamior some questions and is fingering his pouch to withdraw a coin and pay for a reading but when the others exit he follows.  

"Hurrr... Being angry all the time is bad for the complexion.  Do you see how pale she is?"

The tengu shakes his head and follows into Sten Goodseller's Emporium where he happily wanders down the aisles looking for stuff that he has little intention of buying.





[sblock=OOC]As for the Longstrider wand, I'll be happy to have Agno carry it and use it on whomever wants its effects but if we do that I'd rather keep it party treasure.  If it turns out to be too much of a hassle or not useful enough we can sell it later.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 31, 2011)

As the group talks, Iago explores the aisles.  He stops and looks at a large, well-made packframe.

OOC:  Iago's wish list for purchase:
Masterwork backpack
5 days' rations
25' silk rope
2 acid flasks (in addition to the ones he's carrying)

Do we need to roll for the MW backpack?


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 31, 2011)

"A pleasure to see you again Madamme and in such good spirits. You manage a fine shop indeed." He smiles at her but when he gets a moment he takes Iago aside to answer his previous comment. 

"In truth I care not for the donkey. However, without it, I am concerned as to what should happen should we get caught in another storm. I am not prepared to carry the tent, the only tent among us, should we find unfair weather and several days of trail."

[sblock=ooc]I also wouldn't mind a Masterwork Backpack, but Denizel also would settle for other people carrying his essentials for him.

The only other thing I'd like, until we have more income, is 4 more days trail rations, in case we end up on the road for some time. Actually, I don't think I've taken away any trail rations yet. We were on the road for what, 3 days?[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Daze, Light, Message, Prestidigitation [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2011)

Sten shows her collection of finely crafted backpacks and other quality gear. There are composite longbows and a nice chain shirt or two.






When you start inquiring about magical items and silver arrows, the halfling shopkeeper replies, "Hmm, let me check and see.  It is possible they are here somewhere." 

[sblock=OOC]You spent 5 days on the road.

I totaled the sold items, grayed out the ones no longer in your possession in the 1st post. Pay out was 1314gp (328.5gp Each) go ahead and adjust character sheets to award it. 

BTW, if you leave Sandy behind, Mallie will have someone look after her(?) at no cost while you are on the job.

MWK items are available without rolls according to the last Judge voting.  However special materials are still subject to rolling.  I put the info on shopping in Barrow's Edge in the 1st post as well.

Sylla will need to roll for the wands, scrolls, and arrows. Only one chance per wand type, regardless of the charges.  For the scroll, roll for one.  If you make it (1-30 = success), you can roll again until failure. For silver arrows, roll once and purchase as many as you want within reason.

Alchemical Silver is common because it is just melted down silver pieces.  Sorry, not changing the policy on Darkwood.  This adventure is based on adventuring near a 3.5ed hamlet with a purchase limit of 100gp, so you guys are getting an advantage already.  The treasures included are based on the source material and reflect that, so you should be fine.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 31, 2011)

After a short conversation with Sten, the halfling shopkeeper hands over a few small items and Sylla disappears for a few minutes. Boots remains in the store, sniffing around under the shelves for mice, so it's clear she hasn't gone far. When she reappears, her facepaint has been redone completely, and the skull is a perfect, terrifying bone white. 

"Yes ... this will do nicely," she says to Sten. She turns to the party. "We need the tent, but the donkey will be difficult to manage. Luckily, I have a plan."

She turns to Boots with an evil grin, and the eidolon immediately cringes and starts backing away. "Oh, no, boss! You don't mean ... I don't wanna! You can't make me! It's wanton cruelty to innocent darkwolves!"

A few minutes later, Sylla finishes tightening the straps on Boots' newly acquired saddlebags. The eidolon slouches petulantly, his ears flattened and his tail hanging low.

"This ... is so ... _humiliating_," he grumbles.


[sblock=ooc]We now have a place for rope, tents, and any other items you'd like. As a 14 str quadruped, a light load is up to 87 lbs, so he's got plenty of capacity.

Regarding the Longstrider wand, the problem is that the range is self, so only Agno can use it, and he can only use it on himself, which limits its usefullness a bit.

I'll make another post looking for magic items and such.[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 31, 2011)

After Boots is squared away, Sylla passes through the store, collecting a some arrows and some rations to replace the ones she's used. She also trades her simple pack for a framed one that seems to sit better on her shoulders. She peruses the collection of scrolls and magic items but finds little she can afford and few things that she wants.

The alchemical silver weapons pose a bit of an issue. After being assured that there the store carried silver weapons, she asks for some arrows and is informed there are none in stock.

"A mace then? A dagger? _A sickle?"_ Sylla is clearly irritated at this point."What kind of silvered weapons do you have, then? Dire flails? Dwarven urgoshes? Tri-bladed katars? Oh, a_ spear._ Yes, well, you can never have too many _spears."_ She fumes silently for a few seconds, but finally adds the weapon to her purchases.

[sblock=ooc]Selling: backpack (2g)

Buying: MW backpack 50g, MW facepaint kit of intimidate 50g, 5x rations 2.5g, 5x arrows 0.5g, Scroll of magic fang 25g, small steel mirror 10g, silver shortspear 91g, saddlebags 4g.

I'll update her sheet in a bit.[/sblock] 


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Aug 31, 2011)

Denizel peruses the goods with a careful eye, picking up just a few essentials.

[sblock=ooc]Denizel purchases the following: Mwk Backpack 50 gp, Trail Rations (8) 8 gp 4 lb, Small Steel  Mirror 10 gp .5 lb, Spell Component Pouch 5 gp 2 lbs
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2011)

Agno has been holding on to the slender stick and thinking as he looks around the Emporium.  Finally he comes to a decision.

"Hurrr... We should sell this," he says as he waves the wand around.  "I can cast the same spell for myself.  I can't use this on any of you, sadly.  So maybe we could, hurrr... sell it for something more useful to all of us."

He places the Longstrider wand on the counter for Sten to examine and give a price for.  While she looks the wand over Agno goes back to poking around the Emporium going so far to even dig around under the display tables.  And that's when his fingers cross over something that feels interestingly carved.  Grabbing hold of the edge he drags it out from under the table and sits staring in awe at the old, black, wooden armor.  It's dusty and cobwebs have covered carving on the chest piece but he carefully brushes it off.

"Is this, hurrr... for sale?  I will give you monies and, and... _this_!"  Agno carefully unties a feather bound into the long, hair-like feathers on his head and places it on the counter.  [color=#c99ff]"It is the makings of a magical bird."[/color]





[sblock=OOC]'K, wasn't thinking about the Longstrider wand too much, obviously.  Since Agno is the only one that can use it and he can cast the spell as a domain spell I advocate selling the wand.

I figure the wooden armor (darkwood) is 420 gp; the feather token is 300 gp, so Agno could make up the rest with part of his share of treasure taken so far.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Iago stops in the middle of trying on a new backpack and looks down at Boots.  He looks at the darkwolf's saddlebags, looks at the pack, seems about to say something, and then stops himself.

He walks over to examine a chain shirt sitting on a wooden mannequin in the corner.

OOC:  Iago's final purchase:
MW backpack (50 gp), Chain shirt (100 gp), 25' silk rope (5 gp), 5 days' rations (2.5 gp); will sell back studded leather armor and standard pack (-27 gp)=130.5 gp net cost.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I edited the above to remove the Masterwork armor purchase. I can't get below Medium Encumbrance so the -1 from Mwk does not matter. 

Denizel can carry everything he needs himself accept the tent. That means sacrificing his precious bedroll but he's willing to rough it, in the name of the mission.


----------



## Systole (Sep 1, 2011)

When Denizel mentions having to stow his bedroll, Sylla says, "Boots has _plenty _of room in his saddlebags.  He'd be _happy _to carry any gear you need."  Her tone is disturbingly gleeful.  Boots, on the other hand, spends his time sulking in a corner, occasionally nipping at a strap. 


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2011)

Sten looks at the wand and listens to Agno's explanation of how it works.






She responds, "I will give you 375 gold coins for the wand."  As you are beginning to finish up your business, she thanks you for your patronage of her store. The old wooden armor turns out to made of something other than darkwood after closer examination.

        *GM:*  I adjusted the payout on the opening thread as you each get 93.75gp more. Total was 1698gp (422.25gp Each).  But, we already addressed the lack of Darkwood in Barrow's Edge. Sorry.

Now where are you going?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 1, 2011)

"Before we go off into the woods, let's check with Mallie," suggests Iago.  "Perhaps someone in the village -- a woodcutter or a trapper, perhaps -- Will know where the goblin encampment is.  Or at least be able to point us in the right direction."

OOC:  Do you want to RP this?  Or just tell us if the villagers can help?


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2011)

*GM:*  Up to you guys as you appear to be enjoying the ride, role-playing with each other and the NPCs.


----------



## Systole (Sep 1, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Is it possible to purchase an area map here and would the bonus apply to locating the goblin camp?

As an afterthought, Sylla will also grab a couple sunrods on the way out (3 @ 2GP each).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2011)

Sten can provide you with a crude area map.  You are able to mark the two locations of the goblin attacks from the day before on it.






        *GM:*  Yes, you can use the area map to keep from getting lost. +1 to Survival.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 1, 2011)

_Resolved_


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 2, 2011)

*GM:*  I am taking the discussion with GE off-line.  Please continue as any adjustments to purchases can be done off-camera/OOC.


----------



## Systole (Sep 2, 2011)

In the inn, Sylla spreads the map on a table for Mallie and the group to examine.  "First attack, tracks lead northeast," she says, drawing a line toward the top right with a bit of charcoal.  "Second attack, tracks are less clear, but probably north or northwest."  She shades an area to represent the uncertainty of the information.

She then circles where the shaded area intersects the line.  "We can expect them to be here, roughly.  Are there terrain features that goblins would be drawn to?  A lake, a barrow, a hill?"


[sblock=ooc]For accounting purposes, was the map a freebie or did it cost 50gp?[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 2, 2011)

*GM:*  You can have it for free.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm not dead, just busy. Will update tonight if possible. Otherwise, feel free to auto me and I'll catch up this weekend.


----------



## Systole (Sep 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Speaking of that, I'm going to be AFK from this afternoon until Monday night due to the holiday.  Possibly Tuesday morning.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Iago looks on as Sylla explains the situation, then briefly glances out the window and takes note of the breeze.  It occurs to him it would be best for them to start their search downwind from the expected location, allowing Boots the chance to smell the camp and reducing the chance that any wolves in the camp will catch their scent.

OOC:  I'm around over the weekend, but there's no reason to push on with two players down.  I'd really miss Boots and Denizel! Oh, and Sylla.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 3, 2011)

Denizel just nods at all the suggestions, as he looks over someone's shoulders towards the map. 

[sblock=ooc]Denizel is ready to go. He'll stow his bedroll and tent on Boots and follow the tracking/travel suggestions of his more hands-on colleagues.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 3, 2011)

Mallie looks at the area on the map.





She replies, "No lakes out that way.  Wooden hills mostly. Nothing more I can tell you personally as I don't make it out that far.  Particularly since the goblin raids started.  Do you think the goblins are camped out that way?"

        *GM:*  Actually finding the goblin lair is a CR1 Skill Challenge. You guys will need 3-4 successes before making 2 failures (as a group).  There are various skills that you can use, but that's all I will saw for now, letting you guys give it a shot.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 4, 2011)

[sblock=At the Emporium]







*OOC:*


My apologies for the delay in my posting.  Over the past two days I've been busy and also plagued with headaches so that when I did find time to get online I only felt capable of answering PMs before needing to log off.







Agno doesn't seem too disappointed that the armor didn't turn out to be what he initially thought.  He brushes it off and spends a bit of time looking it over before nodding.

"Hurrr... not what I first thought but better than what I am in wearings.  And no need to be selling _this_."

He ties the feather back into his hair, removes the wooden armor that he wears to sell it to Mallie and purchases the masterwork wooden armor that was stashed under the table.[/sblock]

Agno looks at the map.  He walks around to the other side of the table to get a different look then moves off to the side and looks again as if the map will change every time he looks at it from a different angle.

"Perhaps, Mallie, perhaps.  Denizel?  If you questioned some of the villagers to see if they have knowledge of the location or even direction, any information you gather may be useful.  I am, hurrr... sure that Sylla and Boots would best find tracks.  I will ask, beseech, hurrr... _petition_ the goddess to reveal the secret of the goblin's hiding place to me."

Having said as much Agno will leave the inn and find the nearest open space where he can clearly see the sky and watch the flight of any birds.  He watches as a group of starlings mob a larger, slower flying crow and he takes note of the direction of travel taken by the smaller birds as they harass the larger.  His eyes gleam with disappointment as he returns to the inn.

"I was not able to decipher the goddess' meaning."





[sblock=OOC]I'll count the armor as MW wooden armor if you don't object; it is within the villages base value.

Knowledge (religion) is a stretch, certainly, but limited skill points and Agno's skill selection doesn't readily lend itself to locating a goblin lair.  Besides, Agno's way of thinking would insist he seek answers from his goddess first and then other methods if that doesn't work.  It should really be Profession (divination), I know, (and I wanted to take that when I made up Agno) but again, limited skill points didn't allow for it.

Do we get multiple actions/attempts?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 4, 2011)

"An excellent idea Agno. I shall do just that." Pleased that is unique talents might be of use, Denizel smiles, straightens his clothes and begins to stroll about town. He stops to talk to people on the street, and in shops. Politely explaining that he represents far burlier individuals, hired by the town to stamp out the goblins, listening to people's stories with a practiced ear, and trying to gather a few leads.

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy to Gather Information: 19
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 5, 2011)

It takes Denizel 4 hours of wandering around and talking to people.  They are nervous and apprehensive about the goblin attacks, but they are mostly friendly once he explains who he is. 

He doesn't learn much about the goblin raids that you haven't heard already, but he did learn of a place called the Howling Caves.  It is about 3 hours to the northeast of the village and said to be haunted. The townsfolk avoid the place because of the ghostly moans and howls coming from the hillside.
[sblock=OOC]







GlassEye said:


> I'll count the armor as MW wooden armor if you don't object; it is within the villages base value.
> 
> Do we get multiple actions/attempts?



No prob, GE. Guys check the opening post.  After further review, I have modified the purchasing rules.  You can retroactively fix things if that makes a difference.

re: Skill Checks.  The Challenge ends when you reach the goblin's lair/camp.  Some will require multiple checks and other skill successes will be made redundant depending on what you do.  For right now I want to see how things play out before I provide further game mechanics.  From what I have seen of your collective gameplay, I think you guys will handle this fine.

You already have one success. [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 5, 2011)

"Well done," offers Iago.  "If the townsfolk avoid the caves, perhaps they are a good place to start."

OOC:  Not much more we can do in town that I can see.  Iago has a Survival skill that he can use to Aid Other for Sylla and Boots, and perhaps he can find some way to make use of his Knowledge: Nature.  Unless someone else wants to try something in town, I think we can hit the road.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 5, 2011)

"Yes, since it lines up with our earlier suspicions it seems a perfect place to start."

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, I'm not sure what else would be valuable from town.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 5, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry, that was supposed to be Northwest.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Edited


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2011)

Agno agrees with Iago and Denizel with a quick nod.

"I am resupplied and restocked.  These _Caves of Howlings_ seem an ideal places for the beginnings of our search.  But, hurrr... what do we do when we find them?"





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Iago considers Agno's question.  "I suppose the first thing to do would be to see if the goblins are camped there," he proposes.  "Or whether they might be living inside the caves.  If their war bands are coming and going, there are bound to be tracks.  If we do not find any signs of the goblins there..."  He shrugs.  "Perhaps we can survey the land from the top of the hill.  If we can find a high point, there or elsewhere, we could camp overnight and look for signs of goblin campfires."

"Unless anyone has a better idea,"  he adds.  "Perhaps we should simply make our way north-by-northwest from the town, and keep an eye to the west for hills or high ground."

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 6, 2011)

Sylla and gives the barest approving nod to Denizel for the information and then marks the approximate location of the Howling Caves on the map.  She rolls up the parchment and adds it to her scroll case.

"So do the _caves _howl, or is it a place you _go _to howl?  It would be neat if they had contests.  Check this out."  Boots sits down, takes a deep breath, and lets loose a bloodcurdling, earsplitting howl, and several of the patrons turn pale.  One spills his drink as he all but scrambles under the table.  The eidolon bounces back up, oblivious to people's reactions.  "Pretty good, huh?"

"Boots, outside!  *Now!*"  Sylla turns to the group.  "Unless one of you has more insights, there is still some daylight left for hunting."

[sblock=ooc]Humanoids are Know:Local, right?  Anyone have a roll on "Goblins, Common Habits of"?[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2011)

The sun is high in the sky, it is just after midday, allowing you 4 hours left to hunt and search for the goblins before you need to rest for the night.






        *GM:*  Since your slowest member is at base speed 20ft, that is 2 miles per hour speed.  Treat diagonal movement on the grid same as combat, 1,2,1,2, etc...
Please give me grid references and a Survival Check to keep from getting lost each hour of travel through the woods (not on the road).


----------



## Systole (Sep 6, 2011)

Barring objections, Sylla and Boots lead the group due northwest.

[sblock=ooc]I'm imagining G4 F3 E2 unless anyone objects.  Marching order will be the same, with Boots on point about 40' out.  Or is this a single file kind of place?

Boots will assist Sylla, who will use the map.

Can't wait to roll some 1's here.[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Iago uses his own outdoor skills to try to aid Sylla.

OOC:  Survival rolls to Aid Other, if allowed.  Also, I threw in a "Knowledge: Nature" roll in case there's anything that might help find the caves or the goblin camp.  The movements of birds who might be drawn to the waste of the goblin camp, evidence of the passage of bats who might nest in the caves, animal carcasses that might have been hunted by goblins rather than other predators, etc.




[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2011)

After two hours, Iago's and Boots's combined efforts ensure Sylla doesn't get lost in the woods.  You are able to travel in double file most of the time, but it is slow going without a trail. So far you have not found these Howling Caves yet.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 7, 2011)

Denizel follows behind the others trying to keep his sighing to a minimum and promising himself, that once he has a reputation he will be able to choose which jobs he takes.

[sblock=ooc]Not trained in Local. Its on my to-do list.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 7, 2011)

"We'll circle from here and camp down early.  I don't want to stumble upon the Howling Caves as the sun is setting.  Or would you rather the inn?"  The question seems directed at Denizel, but Boots chimes in.

"Ooh!  Ooh!  I vote for the inn!  There's beer!"


[sblock=ooc]Sylla suggests F2 F1 E1, then camp with a half hour to go.  Tomorrow would be D1 D2 D3 E3.

As an alternative, we can hoof it back to town and run parallel to this route tomorrow from H4 to E1, then down the other side from D2 to G5.

Votes?[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 7, 2011)

"I think we should stay out here," offers Iago.  "We cannot go back to the inn every night, or we will never finish our search.  But we should find a defensible spot and set a watch -- We do not want the goblins to take us by surprse."

OOC:  One vote for Sylla's plan to circle and set up camp.  Does Boots' vote for the inn count?


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 7, 2011)

Denizel looks longingly back the way they came, pondering the options. He turns back with a resolved sigh. "I must agree with Iago. Delaying our search sounds dangerous for us and the town. If the goblins discover several sets of tracks it may be misinterpreted." _And of the town gets attacked, how will we be paid?_


[sblock=ooc]I vote for camping.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 8, 2011)

With the map in hand and Boots at point, Sylla resumes navigating.


[sblock=ooc]F2 F1 E1, then make camp.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Iago continues to try and help Sylla, keeping an eye out for the goblins.

OOC:  Should we be rolling Perception or other skills for evidence of goblins?  Do we need separate Survival skills to try and pick up their tracks?

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 8, 2011)

You continue looking around in the woods, but have yet to find the caves.  You find a suitable place to set up camp.

[sblock=Area Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Camping Out]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
        *GM:*  I need the following:
1. Watch Rotation
2. Plan for illumination
3. Location of where people are standing their watch (grid squares), stationary or patrol?
4. Location of where people are sleeping (grid square). Denizel's tent sleeps 1 person.
5. Sleeping attire (armor worn)


----------



## Systole (Sep 8, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]1. Suggest Denizel, Sylla & Boots, Iago, Agno.  That gives us darkvision in the darkest part of the night (Iago and Boots) and low light for morning and evening.
2. No illumination, but Sylla will pass out sunrods to Agno and Denizel for use if/when we're attacked.
3. Sylla will hang at AJ 11 with Boots patrolling the perimeter.
4. Sylla will sleep at AI 11.
5. I think all of us are in light armor, which can be slept in at no fatigue penalty.  I would strongly recommend to everyone to sleep in armor.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 8, 2011)

OOC:  Sylla's rotation, etc. all sound good.  Iago will sleep at AH9, and stand watch at AH11, though he will periodically move around the campsite.  Iago will sleep in his armor.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 8, 2011)

Agno seems fine with the camp chosen and pulls out his blanket and wraps up in it to sleep.





[sblock=OOC]Watch rotation proposed is fine by me.  Agno will sleep at AK10 in his armor and patrol along the edges of the map (in a big oval around camp) pausing at each of the corners for 10 to 15 minutes before doing the next stretch.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 8, 2011)

Denizel readily agrees to the plan, happy to stay up a little longer if it means a chance at uninterrupted sleep. 

[sblock=ooc]Denizel will keep watch at AJ 11 and retreat to the tent for his turn at sleeping.

He'll sleep in his armor.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2011)

The night passes uneventfully.
        *GM:*  Sorry, ran out of gas today to post more than this.  Go ahead and role-play the night and morning.  I will update the watch-standing graphic for the first post and advance the scene on the intended travel as previously posted.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Iago is up early, having asked Agno to wake him.  He removes himself slightly from the group, then goes through his pockets, carefully assembling a strange glass apparatus on the leaf-strewn ground.  There is a pungent aroma in the air as he begins filling vials with strange liquids, his movements at once methodical and strangely at ease.

The group has seen him do this before in their travels, but this time there is something new.  Iago produces a large, ceramic beaker, carefully positioning it beneath the glass spout.  He adjusts his apparatus, and a dark amber liquid begins slowly flowing into the container.  When it is filled, Iago stops the flow and lifts the beaker to his mouth, taking a long sip, his features relaxing.  Then he notices several of his companions looking at him.

"I'm sorry," he says, abruptly remembering his manners.  "Would any of you like some coffee too?"


----------



## Systole (Sep 9, 2011)

Upon waking, Sylla summons her eidolon and then immediately disappears behind the tent to apply her facepaint.  Boots sniffs his way through a circuit of the camp to see if anything interesting happened while he was gone, then noses around Iago as he brews the coffee.  When Sylla is done, she accepts a cup of coffee from Iago, and nods in approval of the brew.

Sylla puts the saddlebags on Boots, who accepts the burden with ill grace.


[sblock=ooc]I think the plan is D1 D2 D3 E3.  Don't have time to roll survival now, and will be gone until Sunday.  Anyone who wants to roll for me, please do.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2011)

*GM:*  I already have the rolls for entering D1 which is all I need. 

I updated the camping graphic in the first post.

I will advance the scene once the rest post from the morning and you actually move into D1.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 11, 2011)

Once someone else is up Agno will retreat a short distance to pray for his spells for the day.  Once finished he returns to the group sniffing the air.

"What is that, hurrr... _odor_?  It smells like scorched vegetable matter."

He waves off any proffered cups and instead nibbles at a dry biscuit and drinks a bit of water.  His conversation is distracted as he seems more interested in listening to early morning bird-song and watching for birds than in carrying on any actual conversation.





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 11, 2011)

Iago watches Sylla as she puts the saddle bags on Boots.  When she looks over, he abruptly realizes he has been staring, and looks away.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 11, 2011)

Denizel rises and sleepily watches Iago make his "coffee". The idea that the beverage can even be brewed in these circumstances makes the former courtier disgusted in a lot of ways. Then again, he was roughing it, and even bad coffee would keep his senses up for the mission at hand. He accepts the coffee with a kind smile, and awaits orders.

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 12, 2011)

Sylla drains the coffee and sees that the group has assembled.  "Time to move.  Boots, point."

"I'm on it, boss!" Boots says, scampering ahead of the group.  A few feet out, he pauses and turns back to the rest of the party.  "You know, I've got this feeling that today is going to be a super fun kind of day.  Howling Caves, here we come!"


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2011)

[sblock=Area Map]Copied to the opening post.






[/sblock]After 30 minutes you come across a clearing in the forest that exposes a hillside. Boots can  just barely make out a footpath or something leading up to a cave  entrance about 100 feet up ahead. You get the feeling that you are being  watched. 

[sblock=Tactical Map]The brown circle (BD21) is a tree trunk, the leaves are not an obstruction.  The small bushes(i.e. BA24, BB25, BA23, etc...) are undergrowth causing +5ft movement as difficult terrain.





[/sblock]        *GM:*  You have reached the Howling Caves, probably location of the goblin lair.  400XP Awarded (100 each)


----------



## Systole (Sep 12, 2011)

Boots hunkers down in the weeds and sniffs the air suspiciously.  _Heads up, boss.  I think we're here.  And I think they think we're here, if we are where we think we are.  If we aren't where we think we are, I think they think we're where we are, and not where we think--_

_Yes, okay!_

_Just saying it's quiet ... *too* quiet._

Sylla quietly relays the message.  "Boots has found the cave.  Thirty paces ahead.  He suspects an ambush."



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 12, 2011)

Denizel looks confused between Boots and Sylla, then speaks in hushed, concerned tones. "There's only one tree between here and the cave entrance. How could there possibly be an ambush?"

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2011)

Agno looks out at the field of bushes between them and the cave.

"I see no choice but to advance, hurrr... _warily_ and act as needs be."





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 13, 2011)

Sylla spares an irritable glance at Denizel.  "Illusions.  Trap doors.  Spells of invisibility.  If there are more of the druidkind, perhaps they can step from one tree to another.  Maybe there's dozens waiting in the cave mouth.  But if you're assured there's no ambush, feel free to take point."

With that said, Sylla exchanges her spear for her bow, nocks an arrow, and begins moving forward, hunched and low.  Boots slinks toward the tree, his belly practically on the ground, trying to stay in the bushes.  Every few yards, he pauses to sniff the air for nearby goblins.  For once, the eidolon is all business: silent, alert, and predatory.

 [sblock=ooc] @perrinmiller  If I'm using stealth, should I just pre-emptively roll whether or not it's necessary, or would you prefer to ask me for rolls should I need it, or will you roll for me in secret DM-style?  I don't care which, but just want to streamline things in the future.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 13, 2011)

Iago wordlessly draws his falchion, and pulls a glass vial from his belt.  He looks to the other members of the group to see what they will do.

OOC:  If Sylla is using stealth, are the rest of us hanging back?  There doesn't seem to be any cover for the group.  Following her will blow her cover, not following her will leave her dangerously exposed.  What's our plan?

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 13, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I always though of stealth as a bit more vague that just hiding behind stuff, especially since it's Move Silently and Hide from 3.5 rolled into one skill.  But there are low scrub bushes to take into account as well, which might provide cover if the goblins/other assorted nasties aren't paying 100% attention.  Assuming they're here, of course.

This being the (presumed) goblin stronghold and us having a kind of Scooby Doo feeling, I'm guessing they are, though.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2011)

Mimicking the elf, Agno draws his bow, nocks an arrow and begins creeping forward though he takes a moment to cast _Guidance_ before he follows.





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Whenever you are actively using a Skill, roll the dice.  If it is properly used, I will just ignore it if it was not applicable.  In this case roll Stealth every time you take a round of actions if you are moving that way. Don't forget the penalty if you don't move at half speed. As I understand your intended actions, you should all roll Perception Checks every round as well. [/sblock]So far you don't see any signs of goblins, yet. 

[sblock=Tactical Map]Notes:
1. The brown circle (BD21) is a tree trunk, the leaves are not an obstruction.  
2. The small bushes(i.e. BA24, BB25, BA23, etc...) are undergrowth causing +5ft movement as difficult terrain. Medium creatures kneeling/prone and small creatures can get concealment (20%) from the bushes from ranged attacks.





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Let's post actions in rounds as if we are in combat, to include Grid Coordinates, to keep everyone moving evenly in time. 

I left Boots in place until you give me new Grid Coord for him.  The rest of you were 40ft behind him to the south off the map to start with, but by posted actions I think you are on the map already. So give me your starting Grid Coord if applicable and then the new one.

Since we are in PbP, you can post multiple rounds worth of actions in one post, just make sure I can determine the separation in case something happens.

If an event happens to trigger Initiative, I will let you know and only count the actions up until that point.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 13, 2011)

OOC:  PM, perhaps you would allow a bit of ret-conning?

Iago stops Sylla as she starts to slink forward.  "Wait," he advises in a whisper.  "We'll never be able to sneak up as a group.  Let's fall back out of sight of the cave.  You and Boots can sneak in from the south.  Agno, Denizel and I will come in from the west, staying off the trail.  With luck, we'll distract any observers.  And if there is an ambush, we'll have them flanked."

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2011)

*GM:*  Since no one other than Boots is placed on the map, you can discuss it yet. Also check which direction North is, it is not towards the top of the map.  I think your directions are off in Iago's words.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 13, 2011)

OOC:  Thanks PM, edited directions.


----------



## Systole (Sep 13, 2011)

Sylla shakes her head. "Moving as a group, we may lose the advantage of surprise, but we do not risk being swarmed and run down individually. We're here for a fight. I'd rather be within a half a chain of Agno's healing magics when it happens."

She looks to Agno and Denizel to see if they've opinions to share. "If we do choose to divide ourselves, I would want one of you two behind me. If I fall, Boots falls. I do not like that possibility."

[sblock=ooc]Q: How many Call of Cthulhu players does it take to change a light bulb? 
A: All of them. *Never split the party! *

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waa2ucfgVgQ]Never Split The Party - YouTube[/ame][/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2011)

Agno hesitates as Iago stops Sylla for a discussion of tactics and continues to survey the surroundings.

"I would feel safer together, hurrr... especially if we are forced into hand-to-hand combat.  But I am good at sneaking!  And the goddess has shown me the way to move through these bushes with no hindrance but that does little for the rest of you.  I do not wish to abandon, outdistance, hurrr... leave you behind."





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2011)

*GM:*  Unless Iago and Denizel insist on the two pronged approach, I think you have a consensus (Boots don't count ).  Go head and start posting actions to move you onto the map.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 14, 2011)

Iago nods, conceding with good grace.  "If we are to move as a group, so be it," he offers.  "But I think then it is unwise to approach in stealth.  We are sure to be spotted.  Better to move in quickly and give them less time to react."


----------



## Systole (Sep 14, 2011)

Sylla looks dubious.  "And if they've set snares and traps?"  She shrugs.  "I counsel caution over haste until we're engaged, then haste over caution thereafter.    But if you wish to charge in, Boots and I will follow in your footsteps."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 14, 2011)

"I wasn't suggesting we run in screaming," replies Iago, starting to become irked.  "I simply don't see the point of skulking in the grass when we are sure to be seen.  Let's take a formation and walk up.  We watch for traps and use whatever cover there is."

OOC:  For clarity, Iago is in favor of approaching at a regular walking pace, rather than half speed for stealth.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2011)

Agno clacks his beak together in irritation at the squabbling.

"Hurrr... you sound like my sibs squawking at one another!  Hush, now, you're putting on a bad show for the goblins.  Though I am pleased to know you are both trained in the discovering of traps.  As that is a skill I lack I shall allow you both to go ahead of me."

You aren't entirely certain but the gleam in Agno's eye leads you to believe Agno has just made a joke at your expense.





[sblock=Actions]Starting Coordinate: BN 30 (just off the map)
*Round One:*
standard: cast _Guidance_ on self
move: draw shortbow/nock arrow
*Round Two:*
move: BM30 > BL30 > BK30 > BJ30
move: BI29 > BH28 > BG27
*Round Three:*
move: BF26 > BE25 > BE24 > BE23 > BE22
move: BE21 > BD20 > BC19

Note: Presuming no stealth.  If stealthed, that's four rounds of full movement instead of two.  Also, depending on how others move Agno may pause and do nothing but scan for threats until the others catch up.  He won't move more than 25 feet ahead of anyone else.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 14, 2011)

Sylla bites off a reply to Iago as Agno speaks.  With a curt nod, she moves ahead, murmuring arcane words under her breath.


[sblock=ooc]Boots will stay two squares to the north of Agno and parallel his movement.

Round 1: Boots to BN28.  Sylla starts at BK 31.  Standard: Cast Guidance.  No move.

Round 2: Boots shadows Agno.  Sylla standard: Cast Resistance.  Move to BG28.

Round 3: Boots shadows Agno.  Sylla double moves to BC 24.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance, Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 15, 2011)

OOC:  Sorry, I'm confused.  Agno seems to be moving at half his (40') move, but the text says he's moving full speed.  It's only the bushes that impose a 5' penalty, right?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 15, 2011)

[sblock=Agno's Movement]







mfloyd3 said:


> OOC:  Sorry, I'm confused.  Agno seems to be moving at half his (40') move, but the text says he's moving full speed.  It's only the bushes that impose a 5' penalty, right?




Bushes, and every second diagonal.  I'm fairly certain I calculated out 40 feet per move action, or at least as close to it as I could get without going over.  I calculated it by the move action instead of a full round of movement so I may have shorted it a bit but I'm fine with that because I don't want him to outdistance everyone else too much.

His first round of movement would calculate out as follows:
move: to BM30 (10' of move) > BL30 (10' of move) > BK30 (10' of move) > BJ30 (5' of move)
move: to BI29 (10' of move) > BH28 (15' of move) > BG27 (10' of move)
Total movement used 70' of a potential 80'.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 15, 2011)

Iago shrugs and makes his way out, watching the terrain carefully.

OOC:  Iago will stay two spaces west of Boots.
OOC:  Note that Iago gets a +2 PER bonus to detect traps and find hidden objects.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2011)

*GM:*  I NPC'd Denizel to walk beside Sylla as per normal marching order.     As you move closer to the cave entrance, your approach doesn't go unnoticed.  In the cave entrance there is dog-like creature that has a mangy face with the same flat nose, beady eyes, and protruding teeth as a grotesquely large rat.

It barks warning to the goblins that step closer to the entrance of the cave. They can easily see you.  The sentries speak some guttural gibberish  that you can only assume is Goblin.  From this distance you can see they  wear studded leather armor with longbows in hand and a large sword sheathed over their backs.

Combat is joined! 









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware and flat-footed until their 1st actions.

Initiative:
You guys
The goblins &  dog

Updated Map:





Notes:
1. The brown circle (BD21) is a tree trunk (Provides normal cover). The leaves above are not an obstruction, but there are bushes/undergrowth underneath (defined below). 
2. The small bushes(i.e. BA24, BB25, BA23, etc...) are undergrowth  causing +5ft movement as difficult terrain. Medium creatures  kneeling/prone and small creatures can get concealment (20%) from the  bushes from ranged attacks.


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining;
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1:
Gob2:
Gob3: 
Gob's dog:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 1. 

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.

Knowledge Nature DC10 to identify the dog.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 16, 2011)

Seeing the group clustered together, Iago spies an opportunity.  He rushes forward, lobbing the bomb that is already in his hand.

OOC:
Move:  Move to BD18
Std:  Throw Bomb targeting goblin 3; note that this is a splash weapon, and counts as a ranged touch attack.  The range is 30', so Iago takes a -2 penalty for range, but he gains +1 to-hit & +1 damage for his PBS feat.  If he hits, gob 2 and the dog take 4 pts damage as well.

Iago will also roll to ID the dog-thing.

EDIT:  The miss placement roll would put the damage at AW15, if that counts as a space.  So gobs 1 & 3 would take 4 pts splash damage.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0; 
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2011)

*GM:*  The dog is a Goblin Dog.  Iago can know everything about it listed in the Bestiary, but will need to communicate that IC for the others for them to know. Just don't go overboard on the amount of speech per round (6 seconds worth).     Iago's bomb explodes inside the alcove to the left, just inside the cave.  The firing liquid splashes and wounds two of the goblins, one is staggering.

Iago can further into the cave, there is a ramp leading upwards towards the back.  The cave is unlit, the only illumination coming from the entrance, and so far he doesn't see anymore goblins.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Despite the torches on the map, this area is not lit.
The numbers "+5" & "+8" are elevation changes on the ledge.





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Gob1: 4 dmg
Gob3: 4 dmg; Disabled


----------



## Systole (Sep 16, 2011)

Sylla moves into the cover provided by the tree, while Boots moves into a ready position out of line of sight of the goblins, snarling a challenge to the goblin dog. 

[sblock=ooc]Boots:  Move to BB20, ready a Bite attack on the goblin dog if it comes into melee range, snarl at the goblin dog as a free action (trying to draw the attack -- I'll roll a charisma check, assuming that's the correct thing there).

Sylla: Move to BE22, ready an attack on the goblin dog for when it moves out of cover.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance, Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 16, 2011)

The sight of the dog-like creature twigged a memory in Iago, but only after he sees it more clearly in the light of his own bomb does it suddenly come back to him.  He dissected such a creature to recover the essence of its mangy hide for his master.  Even by the standards of alchemy, the process was unpleasant.

"Boots, no!" Calls Iago.  "Don't touch it, its skin is dangerous!"

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0; 
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 16, 2011)

Agno pushes his way through the bushes closer to the hill wanting to get closer but not wanting to expose himself to whatever the goblins might bright to bear.

"Good shot, Iago!  Hurrr... you tell him, Boots!"

His beak clacks in excitement as he readies a shot should the dog-creature come out of the cave to answer Boots' challenge.  He wonders briefly about Iago's warning.

"Dangerous skin?  Hurrr?"





[sblock=Actions]move: to BA22
standard: ready an action to attack the goblin dog (ranged) when/if it moves into sight & using his Guidance.  Hit AC 14 for[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 16, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Out until Sunday night again. If I'm holding things up, Sylla will shoot and Boots will charge if possible and move to lock down their archers otherwise.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 17, 2011)

*GM:*  Agno knows the dog is a Goblin Dog. Nothing else.     

[sblock=Tactical Map]Despite the torches on the map, this area is not lit.
The numbers "+5" & "+8" are elevation changes on the ledge.





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Noted, Systole. 

Denizel is up.  

Any word on ScorpiusRisk?  It has been over 4 days now.  If I NPC him, anyone want to provide input for his actions?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2011)

Agno motions with his beak towards the road while maintaining his readiness to fire at the goblin dog.

"Hurrr... Denizel!  Circle round for cross-fire!"





[sblock=Reenizel]Since diplomacy is out I would suggest full move straight towards the road so he can get a clear shot at the goblins with his crossbow.  Or move and draw if he doesn't have it out.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 37/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 18, 2011)

Denizel moves forward, crossbow in hand.  The brush slows him down and he is not ready to fire a bolt when the goblins counter attack.

The badly wounded one (3) staggers off deeper into the cave. While the other one (1) moves forward to fire an arrow in return. It misses Agno, zipping over the Tengu's head.

The goblin dog exits the cave and takes both arrows from your archers.  It yelps in pain but keeps coming.  I makes straight for Iago but its snapping jaws are dodged.

The last goblin sentry (2) is uninjured and he steps up to fire at Boots, but the arrow sticks in the ground between his two front paws.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Denizel (NPC'd) double moved.

Initiative:
You guys
The goblins & goblin dog

Updated Map:




Notes:
1. The brown circle (BD21) is a tree trunk (Provides normal cover). The leaves above are not an obstruction, but there are bushes/undergrowth underneath (defined below). 
2. The small bushes(i.e. BA24, BB25, BA23, etc...) are undergrowth  causing +5ft movement as difficult terrain. Medium creatures  kneeling/prone and small creatures can get concealment (20%) from the  bushes from ranged attacks.


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining;
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 4 dmg
Gob2:
Gob3: 4 dmg; Disabled
Gob's dog: 8 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 2. 

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 18, 2011)

As the dog-thing charges, Iago curses in Gnomish, a surprisingly good language for it.  "Boots!  Charge the goblins!" He calls, swinging his falchion in a desperate arc.

[sblock=Actions]
Std:  Attack dog with falchion.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 18, 2011)

Agno flinches away from the arrow that zips just overhead and his feathers ruffle in involuntary response to the danger giving him a rather comical angry chick look.

"Hurrr... archers!  And one is getting away!"

He dashes at an angle passing in front of Boots in order to get a nice, open field of return fire.  He draws an arrow as he goes and fires into the cave trying to take out the fleeing goblin before it can escape and warn others of its clan.





[sblock=Actions]
*Move* to BB17
*Standard* fire at Goblin 3[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 19, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I'm back, but I think I need an update.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


I apologize for the delay. I am usually able to post at work, but to due to work load I was not able to. It was a rough week, but I should be back to normal now.







Denizel takes a quick step to the side, fires but misses the retreating Goblin. He curses under his breathe.

[sblock=Actions]Move to BE-17.
Fires at Goblin 3. Miss[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 19, 2011)

Iago's sword slices down and opens up the canine beast along its neck.  The goblin dog is mortally wounded and falls to the ground, legs splayed out and blood seeping into the earth.

Agno and Denizel's shots are not even close to the back of the cave, let alone on target of the fleeing goblin sentry.

 [sblock=Tactical Map]Despite the torches on the map, this area is not lit.
The numbers "+5" & "+8" are elevation changes on the ledge.





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Gob's dog: 19 dmg; Unconscious & Dying

Boots & Sylla are up.
Iago still has a Move Action if he wants.


----------



## Systole (Sep 19, 2011)

_Get me a clear shot!_ Sylla tells her eidolon.

_You got it, boss!_ Boots replies.  

The darkwolf moves up to the goblin archers, snapping at the injured one.  Sylla moves across the road, pushing past Iago and Denizel with half-hearted curses.  Standing in the brush at the far side of the road, Sylla pulls the arrow back to her cheek and waits for the perfect moment to strike the retreating goblin. 


[sblock=ooc]Boots: Move to A17, Bite G1.

Sylla: Move to BD16.  If Boots drops G1, I think Sylla has a clear shot at G3, and she'll take the shot.  If G1 does not drop, or if I'm wrong about the clear shot, she'll ready an action to shoot G3 as soon as it moves to AR16.  (Hopefully the elevation will give a clear shot in that case?)[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 19, 2011)

As his comrades press the attack, Iago advances.

OOC:  Move to AZ16

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0; 
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 20, 2011)

Boots and Sylla fail to bring down their targets and the battle rages on.

The badly wounded one (3) staggers up the ramp and is lost from view (last seen at AR15).

The two goblins at the entrance drop their bows and draw their two-handed swords.  Both try to cut up the half-orc in front of them, one missing wildly, his blade ringing off the stone wall.  The other fares little better as Iago's falchion turns the slash aside.

They taunt in broken common, "Ya fooks pick da wrung cave!" "Yur ded iffen ya cum inna har, tusk-face."
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Initiative:
You guys
The goblins

Updated Map:





Notes:
1. The brown circle (BD21) is a tree trunk (Provides normal cover). The leaves above are not an obstruction, but there are bushes/undergrowth underneath (defined below). 
2. The small bushes(i.e. BA24, BB25, BA23, etc...) are undergrowth  causing +5ft movement as difficult terrain. Medium creatures  kneeling/prone and small creatures can get concealment (20%) from the  bushes from ranged attacks.


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining;
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 4 dmg
Gob2:
Gob3: 4 dmg; Disabled
Gob's dog: 20 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 3. 

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## Systole (Sep 20, 2011)

"By the hells!" Sylla swears.  She moves across the road once more, trying to find a shot, while Boots tears at the goblin in front of him.

[sblock=ooc]Boots: Full attack at G2.  If G2 drops, 5 ft step to AY17, else 5 ft step to BA 17.

Sylla: Move to BA18.  If there is any shot on the fleeing goblin, take it.  Otherwise, shoot G2.  If G2 is dead, shoot G1.  I'm leaving off cover, melee, and point blank shot modifiers as I'm not yet sure what I'm shootng at and where Boots will be.

You know, Plan B last turn was to shoot the injured goblin and send Boots inside to run down G3.  The problem there is that Boots would have been very overextended, but I wonder if it would have been a better plan.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 20, 2011)

*GM:*  Boots will take down both goblin sentries with his full attack.  You can adjust Sylla if you want.


----------



## Systole (Sep 20, 2011)

Boots savages both of the guard goblins.  "Wrong cave?  I'll show you wrong cave!" he says, stepping back out of the way, spitting goblin blood to the side.

Sylla moves up, looking for a shot on the fleeing goblin.

[sblock=ooc]Boots: 5 ft step to BA 17.

Sylla: Move to AY17.  Standard: Shoot G3 if she can. If it's totally dark, pull a sunrod.  If neither of those things, she'll move to AT17 and use a free action to inform the party of where G3 is, if she can see him at that point.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


The outcome of Sylla's action(s) will affect Agno's so an update would be appreciated.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 21, 2011)

Sylla finds the cave dim the deeper she goes, no other sources of illumination are visible.  But she can see well enough with her low-light vision.  The cavern chamber has alcove areas tot eh left and right, but the ramp rises up enough that she cannot see farther in due to the height of the ledge.

Of the injured goblin there is no sign, as she is unable to catch up to him yet.

 [sblock=Tactical Map]Despite the torches on the map, this area is not lit.
The numbers "+5" & "+8" are elevation changes on the ledge.





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Gob1: 10dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob2: 9dmg; Unconscious & Dying

Everyone else is still up. Denizel is BE17, 3SQ below Agno.     [sblock=BTW]I received an offer letter today and I am scheduled to once again  join the ranks of the employed on 26 Sep.  Good news for me and my  family, bad news for those people without patience in the games I am  involved in.  There will be days that I cannot always post in every game  that I am in at EnWorld.  

But, I was going to become a once every two days poster after getting a  new job anyway.  Since any new job wasn't going to let me do PbP gaming  regardless.     But, I did trim some games away as well, giving  up my experiments with 4th edition and Mutants & Masterminds.

While I don't actually start until next week, I am still playing catch  up from a three day weekend, and we start a second one on Friday.   Assuming the Typhoon here in Tokyo has run out of steam and we have little  league on that day, of course.  So I am already in this reduced  gameplaying state.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 21, 2011)

Denizel quickly moves forward, creating a new torch. Not seeing any immediate enemies, he drops to one knee and quickly search the dead for valuables.

[sblock=Actions]Denizel casts light on his hat.
Move to AZ17.
Search the bodies. Perception 8
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Iago shares Sylla's frustration with the retreat of the goblin, and moves quickly to follow.  He charges into the space, the reddish-brown of the stone fading to shadowless gray as his orcish eyes adjust.

[sblock=actions]
Double move to AQ14.  You may need to adjust this if the increasing height walking along AR17-AR16-AR15 costs additional move, but is possible Iago will want to get far enough over to see past the corner.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0; 
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2011)

Agno is worried that the escaping goblin will warn his clan-mates and bring more goblins than they can handle down upon them.  He rushes past Denizel as the bard stoops to check the goblin bodies and a moment later passes Sylla.

"Hurrr... Can you see him, Iago?"

He takes a couple of steps past the half-orc and peers into the cave.





[sblock=Actions]
*Double Move* to AQ12[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 22, 2011)

Denizel has no time to search after casting his spell and moving towards the cave entrance.

Iago and Agno catch up to the staggering goblin (3).  He was fleeing to a closed door and was only 5 feet from it when you caught up to him.  He calls out something in his guttural tongue and he steps to the door to open it wide.

The room revealed ahead is a roughly square chamber, lit with torches in the  corners.  The opposite wall has a closed door.  There is  a table and four chairs in the center of the room with goblins  in studded leather armor seated. There are some small  objects that get scattered about as the goblins activities are interrupted with your  invasion.  Some of these objects glint and catch the light. 
 
Scrambling up from the chairs the four goblin warriors get to their feet and grab their weapons; two with longbows (4 & 5) and two with small guisarmes (6 & 7). The archers also have large swords and the polearm wielding ones have longbows too.

One snarls, "Snotlick, ya dum fook!  Why ya dun let dem in?"
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Initiative:
You guys
The goblins

Updated Map:







Notes:
1. The numbers "+5" & "+8" are elevation changes on the ledge.
2. The first chamber is not lit, but the guard room is.


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining;
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Light (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 1 Bomb (Iago)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 11dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob2: 10dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob3: 4 dmg; Disabled
Gob's dog: 21 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob4:
Gob5:
Gob6:
Gob7:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 4. 

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 22, 2011)

Iago pulls another vial from his belt and raises it, but stops himself.  This might be an opportunity.

"Hold!"  He demands.  "We will kill you if we must, but let us parley.  Perhaps there is another way for us both."

[sblock=actions]
Move:  Draw Bomb
Still holding his bomb.  If the goblins make an aggressive move, he will lob it at Goblin 4.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2011)

Agno is willing to give Iago's attempt at diplomacy a chance but he doesn't have high hopes the goblins will respond favorably.  However, he lowers his bow to show them he won't instantly attack but he's ready to sling an arc of lightning in case the goblins prove less willing to talk and attack instead.

"Do you think they'll listen to good sense, hurrr... _reason_?" he whispers aside to Iago.

He remains still but perched in readiness waiting for the goblin's response.





[sblock=Actions]
*Move* none
*Standard* ready action to use lightning arc if any goblins attack[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 22, 2011)

Sylla moves up behind Agno and Iago, her bow at the ready.  "Why are you wasting time?  Just burn them to death and have done with it," she sneers.

At the cave entrance, Boots barks at Denizel in agitation.  "More goblins inside!  Come on!"  He rushes toward the others.

[sblock=ooc]Sylla - Move: Move to AR13.   Standard: Intimidate/demoralize.  Adding +4 for size difference.  Will this help with Iago's Diplomacy check?  

Boots - Double move to AQ13.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 23, 2011)

Denizel huffs along, shocked at how quickly his allies were barreling ahead. _And now they're attempting to parley. . . .without me!. . .inconceivable._

[sblock=Actions]Denizel double moves to AR 15
I don't believe I can aid with only a minor action left
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 23, 2011)

The goblins don't hesitate in nocking arrows.  One snarls in response, "Go pork yaself, big nose.  Bronk'll smash ya."
 
[sblock=Updated Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Agno can roll the lightning arc.
Sylla needs to designate target (only one) for demoralize.
Iago needs to use a Standard Action on the Diplomacy check, I think.

Then I will update the round.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 23, 2011)

[sblock=This did not happen]

"Oh Pork ourselves? Is that what they'd like?" Denizel gives off hearty, false, laugh. "Did you hear that Boots? Grrr. I be a goblin, and I intimidate through poor metaphors!"

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Bardic Performance (satire). 28
((My understanding is that I don't need to roll perform for this ability but I like to to see how good his words really are. That was a crit ))

Can cause targets to take a -1 penalty on attack and 
                    damage rolls (minimum 1) and a -1 penalty on fear and 
                    charm effects as long as Denizel continues performing. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 23, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Crap, I misread Demoralize and thought it was _all _targets in 30 feet.  Slight tactical error on my part.

I'll target #4, then.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 23, 2011)

*GM:*  Can you please pay attention to my GM Notes at the bottom of my updates?  We have not started Round 4 yet. The goblins have not acted yet.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry. I saw your in character text and assumed that even though you wanted clarification it was okay to move forward. Since I know I often don't get to update as frequently as everyone else, I took to opportunity as to not to delay the group. I'll read more carefully in the future.


----------



## Systole (Sep 23, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Out until Sunday night, maybe Monday morning.

If things are moving, Sylla will shoot, and Boots will claw/claw/bite if possible, or else just bite.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 23, 2011)

OOC:  You are right that Diplomacy requires at least a std action.  So, Iago is done acting for this round.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2011)

Poised with power granted him by Issolatha tingling through his fingertips Agno lets fly with an arc of lightning when the goblins raise bows in preparation of firing.

"Let me Reveal the secrets of your, hurrr... destruction!"

Only afterwards does he realize that Iago and Denizel may have needed more time for working out a diplomatic solution.





[sblock=Actions]
*Move* none
*Standard* ready action to use lightning arc if any goblins attack (attacking Goblin 3)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 24, 2011)

One of the archers is shaken, but Agno's lightning arc misses.

The staggering goblin (3) moves past the other warriors, around the table and reaches the opposite door.

The two archers (4 & 5) fire arrows through the open door.  Both were fired at Agno, maybe, but they missed so badly you cannot be sure. The the door is pulled shut.
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]Initiative:
You guys
The goblins

Last view of the room:





Current View:




Notes:
1. The numbers "+5" & "+8" are elevation changes on the ledge.
2. The first chamber is not lit, but the guard room is.


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining;
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Light (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 1 Bomb (Iago)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 12dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob2: 11dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob3: 4 dmg; Disabled
Gob's dog: 22 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob4: Shaken (1 more round)
Gob5:
Gob6:
Gob7:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 5. 

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 24, 2011)

Iago curses his decision to try to reason with these vermin as he throws the bomb he has been holding at the door.

[sblock=actions]
Std:  Lob bomb at door
Move:  Hold move action to see what happens when door opens.
[/sblock]

EDIT:  Error on to-hit, neglected to add +1 to attack roll for Point Blank Shot.  Damage roll is correct.


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2011)

The bomb explodes and scars the door, but it remains in place.

        *GM:*  Door: 11/15HP remaining; Hardness 5

Denizel, Agno, Sylla/Boots are left for Round 5.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2011)

Agno flinches back from the flaming up of Iago's bomb and blinks large golden-yellow eyes in darkening aftermath. 

"I am not experienced in the, hurrr... breakings of doors.  Shall we chop it down?"

He stows his bow and draws the temple sword that hangs from one hip.





[sblock=Actions]
*Move* stow bow
*Standard* draw temple sword[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 26, 2011)

"Oh Pork ourselves? Is that what they'd like?" Denizel gives off hearty, false, laugh. "Did you hear that Boots? Grrr. I be a goblin, and I intimidate through poor metaphors!"

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Bardic Performance (satire). 28
((My understanding is that I don't need to roll perform for this ability but I like to to see how good his words really are. That was a crit ))

Can cause targets to take a -1 penalty on attack and 
                    damage rolls (minimum 1) and a -1 penalty on fear and 
                    charm effects as long as Denizel continues performing. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 26, 2011)

"Boots, door," Sylla says, sighting down the arrow at the door.

Boots nods, and with a a dubious look over his shoulder at Iago, he runs at the door.

[sblock=ooc]Boots - Move: AN 14, Standard: Strength check to burst the door.  

Sylla- If Boots doesn't get the door open, move to AP14 and ready action to shoot, in case they open the door.
If Boots gets the door open, take the best shot.  If all the shots suck, move to AP14 and take the best shot.  (In the interest of moving things along,  DM's choice of target.)  [/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 26, 2011)

Iago pulls a ceramic vial from his belt.  He looks at his comrades, his features blank but his eyes somehow begging one of them to propose a different course of action.

OOC:  I'm guessing from those rolls Boots did not get the door down.  Assuming he did not, Iago still has a Move Action left.  He will use it to draw the mutagen from his belt.


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 26, 2011)

*GM:*  I don't think Satire will work if you don't have Line of Effect on them.     The door doesn't yield to Boots.  But, he notices that the door opens towards him and he doesn't know if it is locked or not. 

The goblins don't reopen the door.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Door: 11/15HP remaining; Hardness 5

Denizel can redo actions for Round 5. 
Then you all can go ahead for Round 6.


----------



## Systole (Sep 26, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I was assuming that Boots couldn't work the door.  Is it simple enough that he could?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2011)

*GM:*  He is mainly a wolf, correct?  The door has a pull ring that needs to be twisted to unlatch the catch that keeps the door closed.


----------



## Systole (Sep 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sounds like it would be doable (although he'd complain).  Would it require a Dex check?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 27, 2011)

OOC:  Urk.  Just to clarify, if Boots got the door open, Iago would have drawn a bomb rather than his mutagen.  Sorry to complicate.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2011)

*GM:*  Sure, Dex check to open the door.

Iago already drew the mutagen and Boots tried to break down the door last round.  Boots is rolling for this round.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I don't see anything under Bardic Performance or Satire that indicates to me I need Line of Effect. I think they only need to be able to hear me. I will, of course, decide on different actions anyway. Its your call DM.







With the goblins inside, and the party outside Denizel suddenly gets an idea. He begins to shout frantically. "Everyone get down! More Goblins coming in from the south! Must be a scout party returning. Damnation, if they open the door now they'll have us flanked!"

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Full Round Action. Bluff. 22
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 8/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 29, 2011)

The door remains closed.  Either the goblins don't hear or don't believe.

        *GM:*  I suppose you could kept the Satire if you wanted so you could keep it active when the door is opened in Round 6.

No idea on the DC for Boots.  Let's say DC10 so we can move along.


----------



## Systole (Sep 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


We're into next round?  Boots doesn't have any actions left this round, after move + Str check.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 29, 2011)

*GM:*  I thought it was clear that we are in Round 6 in Post #352.  I only let Denizel redo his actions for Round 5 if he wished.


----------



## Systole (Sep 29, 2011)

"This is gonna hurt..." Boots says, wincing as he attempts to paw the door open.

[sblock=ooc]Boots: Standard action, dex check to open the door.  Free action: wince before getting hit with the 5 readied attacks that are coming.

Holding off on Sylla's action and Boots' move.

The re-do of Denizel's action muddled things, for me at least.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, so I guess we'll keep Satire for round 5, and I won't use the bluff in six, because I'll want to sustain Satire. Im just waiting to see what happens when the door opens to post the rest of my actions.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 29, 2011)

OOC:  I'd like an update on what's behind the door before we proceed.  Thanks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2011)

As Boots gets the door open, there are only four goblins waiting with weapons readied. The staggering goblin (3) is not in sight, but the opposite door is now open and the empty passage continues for about 15-20 feet before turning to the right.

The polearm wielding goblins (6 & 7) slash out at the eidolon with their guisarmes.  One manages to cut Boots along his side for a moderate wound.

The two archers (4 & 5) fire arrows through the open door at Boots as well, but they passed harmlessly overhead.
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]Boots took 5 dmg from Gob 7.

Initiative:
You guys
The goblins

Updated Map:





Notes:
1. The numbers "+5" & "+8" are elevation changes on the ledge.
2. The first chamber is not lit, but the guard room is.


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining;
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     06/11 HP remaining; 5 dmg

Spells Cast: Light (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 2 Bomb (Iago)
Conditions in effect: Satire (-1 Attack/dmg)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 14dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob2: 13dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob3: 4 dmg; Disabled & fleeing
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 
Gob5:
Gob6:
Gob7:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 6. Boots already took Standard action.

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 30, 2011)

Denizel looked into the room and did not like what he saw. _Tiny entrance, goblins with long weapons. . . .I thought these people were suppossed to be dumb. Oooo goblins!_ 

"You be quiet! Err, I mean, oh nice cut! Very impressive." Denizel draws his wand, making a fake stabbing motion as he swiftly moved across the outer chamber. _No way I'm shooting into there. I'll heal the dog thing, at next opportunity._

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Shift his Crossbow to one hand
Move: Draw Wand
Standard: Move to AP12

Can cause targets to take a -1 penalty on attack and 
                    damage rolls (minimum 1) and a -1 penalty on fear and 
                    charm effects as long as Denizel continues performing. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 20 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2011)

Agno doesn't like this setup: these goblins are way too organized.  Probably the work of this 'Bronk' but they'll be dealing with him soon, he figures.

"Time to, hurrr... root them out.  You okay, Boots?"

Lightning crackles in his hand as he readies another blast of divine energy.  When he's received as much energy from the goddess as he can he releases it and the bolt arcs over Boots' head towards one of the goblins on the back row.  His beak snaps in agitation as the lightning flies wild; clearly the goddess is displeased with him.





[sblock=Actions]
*Standard* lightning arc at Goblin7
*Move* none[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 30, 2011)

Not wanting to risk breaking his flask of mutagen, Iago reluctantly drops his falchion.  As it clatters noisly to the ground, he draws a glass vial from a pocket and lobs it into the center of the Goblins' formation.

[sblock=actions]
Free:  Drop falchion (mutagen still in-hand)
Move:  Draw bomb
Std:  Throw bomb.  Will target space AL13, space has AC 5, -2 for range penalties.  

Also note:  Under "abilities used" you indicate Iago has used 1 bomb.  Prior to this round he used 2, so after he lobs this one he will have 3 left.

EDIT:  Forgot +1 bonus to-hit for point blank shot, not that it matters (hit the space).  Damage is a flat 5 points (4 base + 1 for PBS) to all 4 goblins.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0; 
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 30, 2011)

Knowing what was coming, Boots was already dodging, but he wasn't as successful as he'd hoped and yelps in pain.

"Boots! Heel!" Sylla shouts.  Her weapon readied, she glances over her shoulder at the alchemist before stepping forward to defend her eidolon.

[sblock=ooc]Boots will 5 foot step back to AO 13.

Sylla: Free: Drop bow. Standard: Draw spear. Move: AN 13. Sylla will hold her actions until after Iago, on the basis that it'll give him a clearer shot with (presumably) a bomb.

Did Boots take 5 damage or 6? It says he took 6 in the HP block, but that he's also got 6 left.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 6/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC - Bombs]Just a note on alchemist bombs: It is a standard action to draw the components, mix, and then throw the bomb.  Bombs must be used on the round they are created or they become inert.  It's a minor thing, but Iago only used a free action and a standard action and has a move action remaining, fyi.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Oops!  Thanks for pointing that out.  If he's got the move action to spare, Iago would have put the mutagen back in his pocket and not dropped the falchion.  PM, can we retcon?
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2011)

*GM:*  No prob on Iago retcon. I edited to fix the last DM update. It was 5 dmg, I had to edit for Satire.     Iago's bomb takes out two goblins, staggers a third and badly burns the forth.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Gob4: 5 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob5: 5 dmg
Gob6: 5 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob7: 5 dmg; Disabled

Sylla left for Round 6.


----------



## Systole (Oct 1, 2011)

Sylla steps to the side and looses an arrow at one of the living goblins.

[sblock=ooc]Sylla: 5 ft to AP13, shoot a goblin. If the penalties for cover etc. are the same, then shooting at #5. If #7 is easier, will hit #7.

So, #3 has gone to wake up the rest of the goblin nest. Anyone want to lay odds this is going to be a running battle (as in, nonstop combat rounds) until the place is clear?[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 6/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2011)

Sylla's arrow misses.

The staggering goblin (7) withdraws out the opposite door as well.

The wounded archer (5) fires an arrow and withdraws back into the hallway as well. The arrow hits Boots, but the head only creases his leg for a minor wound.

Both retreating goblins are still in view.
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 7





[sblock=Combat Information]Boots hit for 1 dmg

Initiative:
You guys
The goblins

Updated Map:




Notes:
1. The numbers "+5" & "+8" are elevation changes on the ledge.
2. The first chamber is not lit, but the guard room is.
3. The table and chairs squares are difficult terrain and provide cover.


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining;
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     05/11 HP remaining; 1 dmg

Spells Cast: Light (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 3 Bombs (Iago), 2 rounds Satire (Denizel), 2xLightning Arc (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Satire (-1 Attack/dmg)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 14dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob2: 13dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob3: 4 dmg; Disabled & fleeing
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 6 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob5: 5 dmg
Gob6: 6 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob7: 5 dmg; Disabled
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 7. 

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## Systole (Oct 3, 2011)

Growling, Sylla moves into the room and fires a shot at the fleeing goblins.

[sblock=ooc]Boots: Holding action for the moment.  Seeing as he's hurt, I'd rather not overextend him unless necessary.

Sylla: Move to AM15 (assuming this is still a clear shot on G5 - Move to AM14 otherwise).  Attack G5.

I think Resistance expires next round or the round after.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 5/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 3, 2011)

"Come on there Boots, get back in there!" Denizel taps Boots with the wand, thanking the stars for the little proper arcane training that he had, then moved forward into the room, keeping the table between him and the goblins, but making room for the otrhers.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Cure Light Wounds on Boots 9 hp
Move: to AL 13
I do not sustain the Satire
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 19 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 3, 2011)

OOC:  Sorry to slow things down, but I'd like an update on the outcome of Sylla's shot.  Iago is moving into melee, so it matter.  Thanks.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2011)

Agno did _not_ like the dangerous situation with the door.  And he's fairly certain that Boots didn't like it either.

"Boots?  Hurrr... how do you fare?"

Since Denizel uses magic on Boots to heal him Agno will advance and try to grab the door to prevent the goblin from closing it and setting up the same sort of situation as at the previous door.





[sblock=Actions]
*Move* to AK15
*Standard* grab the door to prevent the goblins from closing it[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 4/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2011)

Sylla's arrow is unable to penetrate the goblin's armor.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Boots (at full HP) and Iago for Round 7


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 4, 2011)

Iago rushes forward, falchion raised, stepping over the dying goblins to confront its comrade waiting at the opposite door.

[sblock=actions]
Double move to AJ14
[/sblock]


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0; 
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 4, 2011)

"Whoo, thanks Denizel!" Boots yips.  He moves forward to attack the fleeing goblins.  "I'm back in it, sucker!" he snarls, nipping at the one in the doorway.

[sblock=ooc]Move to AJ13, bite, not using PA

Couple questions for update: Does #7 still have his guisarme?  Is that a reach weapon for small creatures?  Can staggered/near death creatures make AoOs?[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Systole said:


> Couple questions for update: Does #7  still have his guisarme?  Is that a reach weapon for small creatures?   Can staggered/near death creatures make AoOs?



Yes, Gob7 kept his weapon. 
As far as I know, small sized doesn't mean he loses the reach attribute.
Yes, disabled creatures can take AoOs, but that will be strenuous and cause them to lose a HP and commence dying. Gob7 might do it or might not, you don't know for sure.[/sblock]The staggering goblin (7) withdraws around the corner in the hallway adn disappears from view.

The wounded archer (5) steps back and fires an arrow into Iago's shoulder.  The shaft sinks in pretty deep, leaving him moderately wounded. 
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 8





[sblock=Combat Information]Iago hit for 5 dmg

Initiative:
You guys
The goblins

Updated Map:





Notes:
1. The numbers "+5" & "+8" are elevation changes on the ledge.
2. The first chamber is not lit, but the guard room is.
3. The table and chairs squares are difficult terrain and provide cover.


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      05/10 HP remaining; 5 dmg
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Light (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 3 Bombs (Iago), 2 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2xLightning Arc (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 15 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob2: 14 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob3: 4 dmg; Disabled & fleeing
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 7 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob5: 5 dmg
Gob6: 7 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob7: 5 dmg; Disabled & fleeing
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 8. 

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## Systole (Oct 5, 2011)

"Duck," Sylla says, calmly firing an arrow right next to Iago.

[sblock=ooc]Sylla: 5ft step to AM 14. Shoot goblin.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 5, 2011)

The half-orc looks unnerved, though whether that is by the arrow stuck in his shoulder or the one that just sailed past his ear is impossible to say.  He whips a dagger from his belt and throws it at the goblin.

[sblock=actions]
Move:  Draw Dagger
Std:  Throw Dagger
[/sblock]


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0; 
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 5, 2011)

"Comin' through!" Boots says, pushing past Iago.

[sblock=ooc]Boots: Move to AI14 and bite, no PA.

Man, I was really hoping for a ranged attack to kill this guy so we could start catching up to the staggered guy.

EDIT:  For $%^#'s sake, really.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2011)

Agno curses in some airy, whistling tongue and reaches past Iago to throw another arc of lightning at the goblin.

"Steady, Iago!  We'll get that, hurrr... arrow out soon enough..."





[sblock=Actions]
*Move* none
*Standard* lightning arc at goblin5[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 6, 2011)

Sylla's arrow is off target as she has to fire it over the table and past Iago. Boots melee attack leaves a further challenge on Agno's lightning arc and it just misses.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Sorry, GE. Boots provides soft cover and the -4 penalty for firing into melee.

Denizel is last for Round 8.


----------



## Systole (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, GE.  I was thinking you'd overrun to get by.

Of course, I was also thinking we'd have killed the damn thing by now.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 6, 2011)

Denizel look over at the rest of his party cramming in and firing down the narrow hallway. _Yeah, no way I'm hitting that goblin with an arrow._. He moves forward and works the magic of the wand on the half-orc. 

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to AJ13
Standard: Cure Light Wounds on Agno5 hp
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 19 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2011)

Agno curses again in that same airy, whistling tongue and it seems, just maybe, that it is aimed more at Boots than at the goblin.

"Hurrr!  Get out of the way, Boots!  Or kill it!"





[sblock=OOC]
!  Curse extra armor & melee combatants in tight spaces with a party of archers!  By the way, Boots has better chances to successfully overrun.  Just sayin'.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 6, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Huh, I thought you had a higher strength. I was thinking of doing an overrun, but it seemed unnecessarily complicated unless everything else failed. 

Really does look like this is going to be a running battle from here all the way through.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
We can plan tactics IC next round, after the goblin's actions are resolved, but Iago might be the best choice for an overrun.  If the goblin only takes a 5' step, Boots can do a 5' step and a full-attack for better odds of killing the thing.  

More generally, at meta-level, Iago is not drinking his mutagen yet because I want to milk his bombs for all they are worth.  He loses a point of damage with them if he takes the INT drop from the mutagen, and based on the splits we've seen that point might be significant (we've had incapacitated goblins who might otherwise have been able to act fully).  IC, Iago does not *like* drinking his mutagen, which is something people can discuss with them later as a role-playing opportunity.  (It's like eating vegetables:  "Drink your mutagen so you can grow up big and strong!")

Sylla should probably give the orders IC at the top of the next round.  Perhaps we should all wait until she's done so?

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 6, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I think the real issue is that the fleeing goblins are waking up the rest of the nest. We might be able to kill them if we move fast and get lucky, but I'm guessing that that ship has sailed. Also, one mentioned Bronc, which I'm guessing is a pet monster or maybe a goblin with barbarian levels or something. So pretty soon we're going to get one big monster, or a swarm of goblins, or both.

Ideally, I think we need to kill the goblin here (Boots will hopefully be able to full attack, but we'll burn that bridge when we come to it), and then have Boots or Agno scout around the corner and run back. If the swarm is coming, set up in this room and draw them into a killbox by the door. Melee stands to both sides, hacks and flanks everything, then ranged softens up the stuff in the corridor that is not in melee.

If the swarm isn't coming yet, we can move up and set a killbox in the next room. Sylla has one of the better ACs in the group, so she can shift to melee if you want. If we move, it's gotta be quick -- we don't want to get stuck in a conga line in the corridor.

Overall, we're at almost full health and have most of our dailies left so if we can draw things into good positions, we'll be fine.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I assume Denzil cured Iago instead of Agno. He was the only wounded person.[/sblock]The wounded archer (5) steps back again and fires an arrow into Boots's chest.  The shaft sinks in pretty deep, leaving him moderately wounded. 
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 9





[sblock=Combat Information]Boots hit for 6 dmg

Initiative:
You guys
The goblins

Updated Map:




Notes:
1. The numbers "+5" & "+8" are elevation changes on the ledge.
2. The first chamber is not lit, but the guard room is.
3. The table and chairs squares are difficult terrain and provide cover.


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining; Healed 5
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     05/11 HP remaining; 6 dmg

CLW Wand (19 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 3 Bombs (Iago), 2 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 15 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob2: 15 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob3: 4 dmg; Disabled & fleeing
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 8 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob5: 5 dmg
Gob6: 8 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob7: 5 dmg; Disabled & fleeing
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 9. 

If you need a GM update after 1-2 people post, just ask.


----------



## Systole (Oct 7, 2011)

"Ow!" Boots barks.  "Okay, then!"  He closes on the goblin in a whirlwind of claws and teeth.

"We need reconnaissance," Sylla says, moving forward.

[sblock=ooc]Boots: 5 ft step, full attack

Assuming that drops the goblin, Sylla will move to AF14, look around the corner, and then drop back to AG14 and report. (Double move)

Also: I'll be gone for the holiday weekend.  Back Monday.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 5/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2011)

Boots takes down the goblin archer.  Sylla looks around the corner and the hallway goes for 20 feet.  Then it opens both left and right.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Gob5: 11 dmg

Denizel, Iago, & Agno left for Round 9.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 7, 2011)

Seeing Sylla signal no threat, Iago advances quickly but cautiously to the next intersection.

[sblock=actions]
Full move to AF18 to see what is around the corners.
[/sblock]

[sblock=stat]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0; 
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thank you. I was, in fact, trying to heal the injured person.

I'll wait to hear what he sees before moving forward.







[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 19 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2011)

Agno moves up and squats next to Boots and ruffles the fur on his head.

"What a good, hurrr... vicious darkwolf you are!"

While doing so he'll beseech Issolatha for a revelation of healing for their injured companion.





[sblock=Actions]
*Move* move to AI14
*Standard* spontaneous CLW on Boots losing divine favor[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2011)

Boots is restored to fighting trim.

Iago gets a good look down the hallways ahead. The tunnel opens into a wider hallway.  The walls are not cavern-like, but finished with torch sconces at regular intervals with lit torches to provide illumination.

To the right, it dead-ends in a collapsed tunnel or an unfinished section.  To the left there is a four-way intersection, on the opposite side he can see the second staggering goblin. That hallway continues with another side opening before the it looks to turn right at the far end. 

There is no sign of the first staggered goblin.

[sblock=Tactical Maps]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[/sblock]        *GM:*  Denizel is left for Round 9.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 8, 2011)

"Ok well lets move fast then!" Denizel rushes past his allies into the next hall.

[sblock=Actions]Denizel double moves to AF 19[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 18 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2011)

The staggering goblin (7) makes it to the far corner at the end of the hallway, but Iago and Denizel can still see him. 

Denizel thinks he hears movement coming from the near corridor to the right at the four-way intersection.
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 10





[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:
You guys
The goblins

Updated Map:





Notes:
1. The numbers "+5" & "+8" are elevation changes on the ledge.
2. The first chamber is not lit, but the guard room is.
3. The table and chairs squares are difficult terrain and provide cover.


```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining;
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (19 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), CLW (Agno)
Abilities Used: 3 Bombs (Iago), 2 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 16 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob2: 16 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob3: 4 dmg; Disabled & fleeing
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 9 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob5: 12 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob6: 9 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob7: 5 dmg; Disabled & fleeing
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 10. 

But I think the first person that moves to see at the next intersection will want an update before completing their Move Action.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 9, 2011)

Iago advances, falchion at the ready, to look down each of the side passages.

[sblock=actions]
Move:  To AD20
Std:  Waiting to see what's there.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Tactical note]
Let's see what's around the corner, but my inclination here is to keep pushing forward.  Systole talked about setting up a kill box in an earlier post, which could be a good idea if we're pushed back, but it's better by far if we don't give them time to organize.  If this place has another exit to the surface and they have time to send a party out through it and back to get us, we get flanked and this situation gets lethal quickly.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 9, 2011)

Big Bronk is moving fast towards Iago and growls in Common when he sees the half-orc, "Time ta fight! Bronk smash an' fook ya up! Den, me eat yur bones." The larger goblinoid coming down the hallway and is only a few paces away. 





This muscular savage looking creature stands 7 feet tall with coarse hair covering most of his body (the parts visible anyway).  His mouth is full of long sharp fangs and his nose resembles that of a bear.  He is wearing studded leather armor and carrying a light wooden shield that has the letters 'Big Bronk' crudely painted on it in Common.  He is wielding a morningstar in his hand, ready for action.
 
Past Bronk the first staggered goblin (3) is standing.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 10





[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:
You guys
The goblins & Bronk

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining;
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (19 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), CLW (Agno)
Abilities Used: 3 Bombs (Iago), 2 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 16 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob2: 16 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob3: 4 dmg; Disabled & fleeing
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 9 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob5: 12 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob6: 9 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob7: 5 dmg; Disabled & fleeing
Bronk:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 10. 

Iago is in the middle of his Move Action.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 9, 2011)

_Well damnation, he doesn't sound like a little goblin._ Denizel quickly judged Iago's reaction to confirm his theory. _Well maybe I can catch up to that wounded one in the chaos._ 

Working his magic quickly, before the bugbear can turn the corner, Denizel works his arcane magic to change his perceived form. Usually, this came in handy when one of his clients enjoyed a very specific kind of beauty, but this time he took the form of one of the slain goblins, taking care to show injuries, and meld most of his equipment away, so he now carried a crude polearm. He runs down the hallway as if being driven off. 

[sblock=Actions]Standard Action: Cast Disguise Self. Disguise 38
Okay that's a pretty damn good disguise check. Allies, please note, Sylla and Iago could see him do that. 
Move: Move to AA19[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 18 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 9, 2011)

OOC:  I'm not sure Disguise Self will let Denizel look like a goblin -- It has limits to the amount of size-changing it will do, and goblins are described as 3' tall.  Could we get clarification on this before Iago posts the rest of his move?

[sblock=tactics]
My first impulse is to yell for Boots and have Iago draw his mutagen (to be chugged the next round).  If Iago and Boots go melee, and Sylla and Agno do healing/ranged, we might be able to take him quickly.  If we fall back, other goblins will show up, and Bronk can use them to wear us down.

Denizel should not get too far away from us.  If we hold our ground here and engage Bronk, he can come back and give us a flank, which would help, though it does leave him awfully exposed.
[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, I had the same thought about the height. I figure the spell would take him down to about five feet. Then, Denizel is basically an actor, with a good enough check he could hold himself in such a way that its less noticeable, it's not like goblins are known for their posture. 

Even if it doesn't work, I figured it was worth a shot. It didn't seem like Denizel was going to get another opportunity quite like this. At the very least, I'll surprise him when a crossbow bolt comes out of my polearm.

As for tactics, yes, Denizel has no desire to be split form the group. If he gets to the next intersection and he sees a horde of goblins. He's turning right around. If he makes it to the hall the goblin he's chasing went down, and doesn't have a shot, he's turning around.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 10, 2011)

*GM:*  About goblins from the bestiary.


> This creature stands barely three feet tall, its scrawny, humanoid
> body dwarfed by its wide, ungainly head.



So Denizel is a 5ft tall one of medium size.  If the enemy is half blind or exceptionally stupid, maybe they won't notice the difference. 

I think you will have to roll with it and find out.  I will update again tomorrow.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Iago gapes at the massive form bearing down at him, and almost instinctively fumbles for a bomb.

"Get down here and help me!  I've found Bronk!" He calls desperately,throwing his bomb at the monster.

EDIT:  The startled half-orc drops the bomb at his feat, between himself and the onrushing hulk.  The pair's eyes meet, his opponent's consternation met by a look of resigned dread from the alchemist.

The vial's explosion encompasses them both.

OOC:  Each take 5 HP, I believe.

[sblock=Tactics]
The die is cast.  I recommend having Boots run up and stand next to Iago, and Sylla and Agno fall in behind.  I anticipate that Iago may need to take a 5' step back next round to drink his mutagen, so please position people to leave that option open.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Move:  Complete
Std:  Lob bomb at Bronk
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0; 
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 10, 2011)

Boots' ears prick up.  "You hear that?  It's Iago!  It's the Bronk!"  He bolts past Sylla and goblinized Denizel (who still smells exactly like Denizel), and sets himself up across the corridor, "Hey, hey you ... fat boy!" he snarls.

Sylla curses at her eidolon, but moves in behind him.  Seeing the both the larger humanoid* and the fleeing goblin, she fires off a quick arrow over Iago's head.  "Duck," she says belatedly.

[sblock=ooc]*We weren't asked for a knowledge check, but can we assume it's a bugbear?  It looks a bugbear.

Boots: Double move to AC18.  If he charges or is just plain dumb and goes for Boots, Iago gets an AoO.  Otherwise, setting up flank/charge/full attack fun stuff for next round.

Sylla: Move to AE19.  By my reading of cover rules, I think both are at -4 to hit.  I would prefer to hit the goblin.  If the goblin is more like -8, Sylla will shoot at Bronk.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 10, 2011)

Agno runs after Boots but skids to a halt next to Sylla and just a few steps behind Iago.

"Is it?  Is it, hurrr... _Bronk_?"

He quickly takes in the scene scanning for threats and for his friends.

"Where is Denizel?"





[sblock=Actions]
*Move* double move to AF20
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah you can roll Knowledge Local vs. DC10 to confirm the bugbear.

I corrected Iago's sheet, bomb splash damage can be Reflex saved for half.  Iago needs to roll his save to see if he took 2 or 5 damage.

I was not sure which goblin Sylla shot, but I assumed it was Gob7 since she did not have LOS on Gob5.[/sblock]Iago's bomb barely singes Bronk.  Sylla's arrow takes out the far goblin (7) staggering around and he drops to the floor, bleeding out with the arrow sticking out of his back.






Big Bronk focuses on Iago,stepping past the corner to swing his morningstar at Iago's head.  The blow does not hit the alchemist.  "Garh! Stand steel tusk-face!" 
 
The other staggered goblin (3) moves up behind Bronk.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 11





[sblock=Combat Information]Bronk made Reflex save, but missed Iago.

Initiative:
You guys
The goblins & Bronk

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      08/10 HP remaining; 2 or 5 dmg
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (19 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), CLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 4 Bombs (Iago), 2 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 17 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob2: 17 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob3: 4 dmg; Disabled 
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 10 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob5: 13 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob6: 10 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob7: 10 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Bronk: 2 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 11. 

Sorry, no update tomorrow so take your time.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 11, 2011)

Denizel continues down the hallway, relieved that his facade seems to have worked thus far.

[sblock=Actions]Move to V20, unless when he gets to the 1st intersection he sees more creatures. Based on what I see I'll post the rest of my move.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (18/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 18 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2011)

Denizel finds both branches end in closed doors after a few feet.

[Sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/Sblock]        *GM:*  That is only a Move Action for Denizel.


----------



## Systole (Oct 11, 2011)

Almost in tandem, Sylla and Boots step forward to attack the creature.

"Surround him! Cut him down!"

[sblock=ooc]Boots: 5ft step to AB19, full attack Bronk.

Sylla: Free: drop bow. Move action: Draw spear. 5ft step to AD19. Attack Bronk. 

Iago's withdrawal is covered, and we'll have some flanks set up next round.

EDIT: Messed up Boots' attacks, but I'm betting none of them hit anyway.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 11, 2011)

Denizel turns at the end of the hallway, seeing no immediate threat. Still not wishing to draw attention to himself, he doesn't shout out his findings. Instead he turns, drops his wand and fires a bolt form his polearm.

[sblock=Actions]Free: Drop Wand (or if you'll let me stick the wand in my teeth as a minor I'll do that)
Standard: Fire crossbow at bronk. 10 to hit, 2 damage, I'm hoping maybe there's some surprise that will help bump that into a hit, but I won't hold my breath.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (17/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 18 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Iago falls back, letting Sylla's spear protect him for the moment.  He has delayed long enough.  He draws the ceramic vial from his belt and drinks it down.

Once again, fire courses through the half-orc's veins.  There is a spasm of agony that leaves Iago shaking with rage and his pulse pounding in his ears.  He smiles at Bronk, a feral, leering challenge as he brandishes his falchion before him.

[sblock=Action]
5' step to AE20
Move:  Draw mutagen
Std:  Drink mutagen
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Bomb

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +2 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 12, 2011)

Agno is uncertain of what to do since his companions seem to have things in hand.  With a clack of his beak he decides.

"May Issolatha guide your hand..."

He quickly reaches out and touches Iago lightly on the shoulder.





[sblock=Actions]
*Move* --
*Standard* cast _Guidance_ on Iago[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 13, 2011)

Sylla's spear moderately wounds the bugbear.






Big Bronk is still fighting and he pursues Iago, but the morningstar just glances off the half-orc's armor.  "Argh! Bronk smash!" 
 
The little staggered goblin (3) remains in place, trapped in the hallway.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 12





[sblock=Combat Information]Bronk missed Iago.

Initiative:
You guys
The goblins & Bronk

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      05/10 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (19 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), CLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 4 Bombs (Iago), 2 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Guidance (Iago), Mutagen (Iago)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 18 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob2: 18 dmg; Dead
Gob3: 4 dmg; Disabled 
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 11 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob5: 14 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob6: 11 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob7: 11 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Bronk: 12 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Sure, put the wand into his teeth.

Everyone is up for Round 12.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 13, 2011)

The strange goblin, with the magical polearm, and the stick in his mouth contemplated the situation. _Damnation, I keep forgetting I have to heal those people. Damnation! Oh well, too far away now. Quickest way to heal is to bring down the enemy._ The goblin adjusted his polearm, aimed and took another shot.

[sblock=Actions]You know Brian (that's me) there's no such thing as a minor action in Pathfinder. . . Swift action. . . .that's what I meant before.

Move: Reload crossbow
Standard: Crossbow vs Bronk. 8 vs AC.

I'm done trying to shoot my crossbow now. Can I have a few levels please? 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (16/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 18 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 13, 2011)

Boots steps in behind Bronk, snapping and slashing.

[sblock=ooc]Boots: 5ft step to AC20, full attack Bronk.

EDIT: Requesting update.  Assuming that Boots does 12, I think that drops Bronk, since he's taken 12 and seems to be at less than half.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 13, 2011)

Agno frowns as he notices the burns that Iago has taken.  _When did that happen?_  He shrugs and begins the sing-song prayer to his goddess asking for extra healing magics.

"Be, hurrr... _healed_!"

Again the birdman quickly reaches out and touches Iago lightly on the shoulder.





[sblock=Actions]
*Move* --
*Standard* cast _Cure Light Wounds_ on Iago losing _Bless_[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2011)

Boots mangles the bugbear from behind and the brute crashes to the floor almost pinning the eidolon under the dead weight. Boots avoids him and sees his foe leaking blood on the floor, mortally wounded.

[Sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/Sblock]        *GM:*  Bronk: 24 dmg; Unconscious & dying

Sylla and Iago left for Round 12.


----------



## Systole (Oct 14, 2011)

Sylla steps toward the remaining goblin, brandishing her spear.  "Drop your weapon or die slow."

[sblock=ooc]A prisoner will be a pain in the butt, but we could use the layout.

Sylla: 5 ft to AC19, full round: Intimidate.  Adding the +4 size modifier in.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 14, 2011)

OOC:  Sorry to slow things up, but I need an update here.  There is a difference between picking the goblin's brain and picking the goblin's brain off your cloak.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 15, 2011)

Despite the dying brute of Bronk, the goblin appears to be scared, but not enough to surrender.  He keeps his weapon in hand.

        *GM:*  The goblin made a Will Save to resist.

Iago is left for Round 12.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 15, 2011)

Iago roars in joyous rage at the goblin's continued defiance.  He steps over Bronk's fallen form, kicking the creatures morningstar out of his way, and brings his falchion down in a powerful arc.

[sblock=Actions]
5' step to AD20
Std:  Attack
[/sblock] 


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
EXPENDED: Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +4 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 16, 2011)

The goblin tries to withdraw past the dangerous eidolon.

        *GM:*  Boots gets an AoO to end this.


----------



## Systole (Oct 17, 2011)

Boots snaps at the withdrawing goblin, but his teeth close on air.

[sblock=ooc][MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] I can't speak for the other guys, but feel free to roll AoO's for me, PM.  I don't think they're a huge deal (compared to where to move and who to attack), and I'd rather keep the game moving.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 17, 2011)

*GM:*  Actually, I did roll it and Boots missed.  But, then I was not up for a full DM update after midnight last night, not that this one is a creative work of art.  So I decided to let you roll it instead.     
The little staggered goblin (3) avoids the eidolon and heads up the hallway towards the disguised Denizel.  He must be hoping to keep dodging your attacks until more reinforcements arrive.  

He is yelling in the goblin tongue.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 13





[sblock=Combat Information]Initiative:
You guys
The goblin

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (19 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 4 Bombs (Iago), 2 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Guidance (Iago), Mutagen (Iago)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 19 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Gob2: 18 dmg; Dead
Gob3: 4 dmg; Disabled 
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 12 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob5: 15 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob6: 12 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob7: 12 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Bronk: 25 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 13.


----------



## Systole (Oct 17, 2011)

Sylla hurls her spear at the fleeing goblin, curses at it flies wide, and steps back to retrieve her bow. "Boots ... go ahead."


"You got it boss!" Boots flies down the corridor in a whirlwind of fangs and claws .... then stumbles ungracefully over the spear on the floor.  Off-balance, all of his attacks go wide.

[sblock=ooc]Sylla - Attack: spear @ goblin, -2 for the range increment. 5 ft step to AE19. Move: retrieve bow from ground.

Boots: pounce.

My god, this is the luckiest goblin on the _planet_. If we ever manage to kill him, I'm going to grind him up and sprinkle him on my dice.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Charge (-2 AC)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 17, 2011)

Seeing the goblin flee, and the bad luck that Sylla and Boots seem to be plagued with, Agno slips past Sylla and Iago and rushes down the hallway to hack the goblin with his temple sword.

"Hurrr... no escape for you!"





[sblock=Actions]
*Move* to Y20
*Standard* attack G3 1d20+1=20, 1d8+1=4, Crit: not confirmed[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 17, 2011)

"Oh thank the gods." Denizel says with a sigh. "Finally, we can catch our breath."


[sblock=Actions]Assuming the goblin was hit, Denizel sheathes his wand and begins searching the bodies. 
Perception 22
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (16/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 18 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 18, 2011)

"Hold!  Listen for a moment!" Sylla growls.  "Are there more coming?"

[sblock=ooc]The last guy was yelling, and the second to last guy got picked off 5 feet from the door.  Let's make sure we're actually out of combat, and then quietly drag the bodies back toward the entrance before getting comfortable.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 18, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry, freaking site is too slow for me to get update in tonight, update coming Thursday.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 19, 2011)

So far there is nothing to be heard yet in response to the now dying goblins' yelling.

Denizel doesn't find any money or other interesting things on the dying goblin at his feet.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 14





[sblock=Combat Information]Initiative:
You guys
??

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (19 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 4 Bombs (Iago), 2 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Guidance (Iago), Mutagen (Iago)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 20 dmg; Dead
Gob2: 18 dmg; Dead
Gob3: 9 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 13 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob5: 16 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob6: 13 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob7: 13 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Bronk: 26 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Iago has yet to post for Round 13 & then everyone is up for Round 14. 

I don't think you can tell if combat is really over yet.


----------



## Systole (Oct 19, 2011)

_Get the one near the door.  Quietly.  I don't want to hear about the taste._

Boots makes a barely audible chuffing noise but moves up to the farthest goblin and begins dragging him back down the corridor.  Meanwhile, Sylla advances cautiously up the corridor to where her spear lies, keeping her bow trained on the farthest door.

[sblock=ooc]Boots: Move to U20, pick up dead goblin (or at least get a mouthful of pant leg so he can drag next round).

Sylla: Move to Y19, ready action to shoot anything coming through the far door.  Hopefully nothing's going to jump out of the closer door, but I'm more concerned about where the goblins were going to warn people.

[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] Do you want perception checks?[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 19, 2011)

Denizel moves back toward the rest of the group, happy that someone else is touching the body. "Maybe I should be the one to open the next door. Friendly face and all?" _I can't believe I just volunteered to go first._


[sblock=Actions]Reload Crossbow
Move to AA 20.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (16/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 18 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 19, 2011)

OOC:  Sorry for the delay. 

Iago gazes down at the fallen Bronk and the dead goblins, angered that he was denied the chance to end them.  But he realizes abruptly that the group could be flanked.  The half-orc charges down the hall to the door where Bronk came from, seeking to check the room.  

[sblock=actions]
Move:  To AC 26.
Assuming he sees no obvious threats, he will take a second move back up the hall to AC20.

Am I correct in remembering that the hallway dead ends at AC13?
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 19, 2011)

Agno glances at the doors and stands stock-still listening for sounds of more goblins coming.  When he doesn't immediately hear anything he quietly speaks out.

"We should leave no place behind us, hurrr... unexplored.  We do not want them sneaking up behind us and trapping us between them and other goblins."

He'll retreat back to the intersection then follow Iago as he goes to check down the hall.





[sblock=Actions]
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 20, 2011)

As Iago approaches the open doors, he can see a crude representation of  a hairy-faced monster drawn on the outside of the doors, along with the  phrase, "Big Bronk's Room" in poorly written Common and Goblin letters.  A series of marks score the frame to the right of the door. Pulling the  doors the rest of the way open, he can see that the room has no  occupants at this time, probably because Big Bronk is now dead.

Inside  Bronk's room, you can see a tidy and relatively neat room, not what one  would expect. Except Bronk apparently wrote his name on the walls and  every piece of furniture in the place. There is a large bed in the  southeast corner, with a bearskin blanket that is a little tattered. The  room has an odor that reminds the you of a barn, probably Bronk's  natural scent and poor ventilation has kept the smell from dissipating.  In the northeast corner, the wall has some crude hooks that Bronk used  to hang his belongings most likely. Of note, the double doors are  capable of being locked from the inside and there is no evidence of a  key hole.

No one sees or hears any sounds of goblin activity yet.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 15





[sblock=Combat Information]Initiative:
You guys
??

Updated Map:












```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      10/10 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (19 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 4 Bombs (Iago), 2 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Guidance (Iago), Mutagen (Iago)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 20 dmg; Dead
Gob2: 18 dmg; Dead
Gob3: 10 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 14 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob5: 17 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob6: 14 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob7: 14 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Bronk: 27 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 15. 

Yes, everyone roll Perception. I rolled for you all in Round 14.  The hallway towards AC13 doesn't end, it just goes very far and the map was zoomed in for combat.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 20, 2011)

Denizel goes quiet as everyone gathers, trying to discern the next best path. 

[sblock=Actions]Pecpetion 17

Hoping one of us will get a good enough check to lead us in a certain direction.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (16/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 18 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 20, 2011)

Boots begins pulling the fallen goblin back down the corridor. Moving quickly and warily, Sylla puts away her bow and retrieves her fallen spear.

[sblock=ooc]Boots: I'm not sure if Boots is moving at full speed or half speed due to dragging the goblin. Either way, he will move to AB20. If he's still got a move left after that, he will go where Agno/Iago direct him, or stay put if they don't say anything.

Sylla: Move: Put away bow. Standard: Retrieve spear.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 20, 2011)

Agno glances around Bronk's room.

"A good fallback position, should we need it, hurrr?  Of course, getting out might prove to be _difficult_."

Returning to the intersection of halls he'll shake his head to indicate that he saw little of interest letting Iago fill in more fully what was found.





[sblock=Actions]
Perception: 1d20+5=12
*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 20, 2011)

Iago looks irritably back at Bronk's room, then back to the group.  "We should push on, down this hall," he says, gesturing to where Boots is pulling the goblin back.  "The goblins wanted to get help there.  We should get them before they come to us."  He strides down the hall to stand before the nearest door.

[sblock]
Move:  Move to X19
Std:  Trigger, kill any goblinoid that comes through that door.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
EXPENDED: Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
          Falchion: Attack: +4 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

      Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
          Special: Make 6 bombs/day

          *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Wow - a 15 Round (and counting) combat! Nice!


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2011)

So far, no one has heard anything through the closed doors or from the other hallway.

[Sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/Sblock]        *GM:*  I am not sure where Sylla's spear is, so I took a guess that it is back by Bronk.  I can adjust the map if need be.

Denizel and Agno left for Round 15.


----------



## Systole (Oct 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sylla threw her spear at the goblin where Iago is.  It missed, but I'm assuming it landed in that space or scattered nearby.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 21, 2011)

Agno will continue following Iago down the hall to the first set of doors.

"Are we, hurrr... ready?"





[sblock=Actions]
*Move* to W20
*Standard* ready attack if enemy comes in range[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 23, 2011)

"Boots, come stand by me," says Iago, gesturing to the door.  "We'll kick in the door together."  The normally scholarly half-orc appears eager to begin this act of violence.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2011)

Watching the nearer of the doors close to the intersection has not revealed anything.  But, you do hear a door opening at the doors farther down.

Sure enough a few more goblins come into view.  They are wearing leather armor, carrying shields, and javelins.  They have small swords on their belts as well.

Iago can see at least four of them and the nearer two remain at the corner and chuck small javelins at him.  One hits him for a minor wound in the buttocks.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 16





[sblock=Combat Information]Iago hit for 2 dmg and missed

Initiative:
You guys
Goblins

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      08/10 HP remaining; 2 dmg
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (19 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 4 Bombs (Iago), 2 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 20 dmg; Dead
Gob2: 18 dmg; Dead
Gob3: 11 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 15 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob5: 18 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob6: 15 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob7: 15 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Bronk: 28 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob8:
Gob9:
Gob10:
Gob11:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 16.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC Tactics]
Let's let the ranged types get their shots off before Boots and Iago charge in.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 24, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]You aren't going to bomb that?[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Urk.  My first impulse was to horde bombs, but yeah, there probably won't be many better opportunities for this.
[/sblock]

Iago brandishes his blade for a moment, then decides on something more forceful.  He whips a vial out of his pocket and throws it, tamping in the catalyst with feral delight rather than his usual meticulous attention.  The bomb sails through the air and explodes.

Iago catches the whiff of the explosives, and smiles.  He loved the smell of phlogiston in the morning.

OOC:  Smells like...XP!

OOC:  Targeting goblin 9.  Remember it's a ranged Touch Attk.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
EXPENDED: Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
          Falchion: Attack: +4 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

      Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
          Special: Make 6 bombs/day

          *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 25, 2011)

"Hey no that's alright. I didn't want to try deceit or anything." _Or maybe you could direct your attention to the enemy._ "Hey goblins. I can smell you from here. Smells like northern goat."

[sblock=Actions]Standard Action: Satire Can cause targets to take a -1 penalty on attack and damage rolls (minimum 1) and a -1 penalty on fear and charm effects as long as Denizel continues performing.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (16/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 18 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 5/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think I could use an update before I post Agno's action


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2011)

The bombs lands among the goblins, badly wounding the one struck.  The fire scorches the others, disabling two and lightly wounding the fourth.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 16





[sblock=Combat Information]Gob10 made Ref save
 Initiative:
You guys
Goblins

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      08/10 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (19 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 5 Bombs (Iago), 3 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago), Satire (-1 Att/dmg)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 20 dmg; Dead
Gob2: 18 dmg; Dead
Gob3: 11 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 15 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob5: 18 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob6: 15 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob7: 15 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Bronk: 28 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob8: 5 dmg; Disabled
Gob9: 6 dmg;
Gob10: 2 dmg;
Gob11: 5 dmg; Disabled
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Sylla, Boots, and Agno are left for Round 16.


----------



## Systole (Oct 25, 2011)

Sylla moves to the end of the hall and throws her spear at the toughest-looking goblin.

[sblock=ooc]Move: Move to T19.  Attack: throw spear at G9.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 25, 2011)

[sblock=IC, assuming Sylla dropped #9 and there are only 4-5 goblins]"Boots, go deep! Agno, behind him!"

"Mmm-mmf..." Boots spits out the goblin he'd been dragging. "I mean, okay boss!"

Boots charges past the severely injured goblin, snapping at one of the goblins in the second row.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Boots: Free: drop goblin.  Move: Go to T21, drawing an AoO from G8. (Hopefully he'll take it.) Attack: Bite G10 (unless there's something very nasty in U22).

Tactics: I strongly recommend we just close to melee and cut through them. Close quarters are painful on ranged.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2011)

Agno is finding that his sword requires him to be in the thick of things more than he would like.  He sheathes his sword and draws out his shortbow.

"Good throw, Iago!"





[sblock=Actions]
*Move* sheath temple sword
*Standard* draw shortbow[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2011)

Sylla takes down a goblin.  Boots can move by the staggering goblin at the corner, he has no weapon in hand after throwing a javelin.  Both see there is another wounded goblin in the group with a minor burn that they could not see before.

The goblins draw longswords at try to cut down the four-legged wolf-thing that is attacking them.  The two staggering ones pass out from the effort.  None of the goblin manage to come close to hurting Boots.

The room behind the goblins is a common room with sleeping for several goblins. There are several three-tiered bunk beds to the left, right, and along the walls, taking up much of the room.  There are several  footlockers and large sacks in between and at the foot of the beds.   Cloaks adorn the many pegs hammered into the stone walls.

The  room is illuminated and there are scattered items around like people  left this room in haste or forgot to clean up after themselves. 









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 17





[sblock=Combat Information]The gobs all missed

 Initiative:
You guys
Goblins

Updated Map:







```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      08/10 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (19 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 5 Bombs (Iago), 3 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago), Satire (-1 Att/dmg)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 20 dmg; Dead
Gob2: 18 dmg; Dead
Gob3: 12 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 16 dmg; Dead
Gob5: 19 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob6: 16 dmg; Dead
Gob7: 16 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Bronk: 29 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob8: 6 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob9: 11 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob10: 7 dmg;
Gob11: 6 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob12: 2 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 17.


----------



## Systole (Oct 26, 2011)

"Can't touch this!" Boots yips, slashing at the nearest goblin.

"Stop talking and clear the shot, Boots!" Sylla orders.

[sblock=ooc]Boots: Step to U21, full attack on Gob12.

Sylla: Move: draw bow. Std: Shoot Gob10. 

EDIT: Aaaaaaaaand there's a hallway at R28. Ten bucks says that there's a goblin #13 who's running for the next round of reinforcements.

EDIT #2: Sylla shoots at Gob10, not Gob12.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 26, 2011)

Denizel moves up and seeing the goblin forces thin, takes aim with his crossbow, and missing once again.

[sblock=Actions]Move to U20.
Fire Crossbow at Goblin 10 Failed
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 18 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 5/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 26, 2011)

Agno moves up the hall towards where his companions are fighting but he can't get a clear shot and so instead reaches out to give Sylla a bit of Issolatha's insight.

"Hurrr..."





[sblock=Actions]
*Move* to U19
*Standard* cast Guidance on Sylla[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 26, 2011)

OOC:  Think I need an update before Iago moves.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 27, 2011)

Boots mangles his goblin, killing the little creature.  Sylla's arrow catches the last goblin standing, leaving him staggering and barely on his feet.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 17





[sblock=Combat Information]
 Initiative:
You guys
Goblins

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      08/08 HP remaining;
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      08/10 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (19 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 5 Bombs (Iago), 3 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago), Guidance (Sylla)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 20 dmg; Dead
Gob2: 18 dmg; Dead
Gob3: 12 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 16 dmg; Dead
Gob5: 19 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob6: 16 dmg; Dead
Gob7: 16 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Bronk: 29 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob8: 6 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob9: 11 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob10: 9 dmg; Disabled
Gob11: 6 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob12: 19 dmg; Dead
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Iago is left for Round 17.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 27, 2011)

Iago rushes forward, eager to dispatch the last remaining goblin.

[sblock=actions]
Move to U22
Falchion attack on Gob 10

Also:  Iago had Guidance put on him in Round 11, which is still in effect.  He's not using it yet, though, saving it for something more interesting.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
EXPENDED: Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
          Falchion: Attack: +4 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

      Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
          Special: Make 6 bombs/day

          *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 27, 2011)

[sblock=ooc][MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] Are those doors at Q24 and W23-24?  It's hard to tell.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2011)

Iago kills the staggered goblin, cutting off his head.

You whirl around as the door behind you opens.  There is a more experienced looking goblin standing there in a chain shirt with a light wooden shield and deadly looking battleaxe.  "Go git em, Gutripper!"

  Streaking out of the doorway, there is also a sleek fur-covered creature with  a body as long as a human is tall, a wedge-shaped head crowned in short  horns, four short legs and a stumpy tail.  

It is a large weasel with  very quick and fluid movements.  It bites Agno and the teeth sink into his hip.  The beast attaches himself to the tengu.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 18





[sblock=Combat Information]Dire Weasel hit Agno for 6 dmg and attached, losing its Dex bonus.

 Initiative:
You guys
Goblins & Weasel

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      02/08 HP remaining; Grappled
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      08/10 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (19 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 5 Bombs (Iago), 3 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago), Guidance (Sylla)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 20 dmg; Dead
Gob2: 18 dmg; Dead
Gob3: 13 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 16 dmg; Dead
Gob5: 20 dmg; Dead
Gob6: 16 dmg; Dead
Gob7: 17 dmg; Dead
Bronk: 30 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob8: 7 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob9: 12 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob10: 23 dmg; Dead
Gob11: 7 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob12: 19 dmg; Dead
Gob13: Grappling
Weasel:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 18.


----------



## Systole (Oct 28, 2011)

"Denizel! Move!" Sylla yells.

[sblock=ooc] @ScorpiusRisk Boots can full attack if he 5 ft steps to U20. I think this is probably the first thing we want to resolve.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 28, 2011)

Agno squawks in pain as the weasel tears a nasty wound in his side.  Instinct kicks in and he snaps his beak at the creature's eyes.

"Hurrr!  Get it _off_..."





[sblock=Actions]
*Move* --
*Standard* bite attack on the weasel: 1d20+1=15 1d3+1=3
Note: I neglected to figure in the -2 to hit while grappled though that still hits an AC 13.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (14) (13 flat-footed, 13 (11) Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 2
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* grappled

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 29, 2011)

Agno manages to draw some blood, lightly wounding the attached weasel.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 29, 2011)

"Gyaaaaah!" Denizel has no problem fulfilling the order as he pushes away from the weasel and against the wall. He hurredly helas the wounded Agno an reloads his crossbow. 

[sblock=Actions]5 foot step to T20.
Move: Reload crossbow
Standard: Cure Light Wounds on Agno 4 hp
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 17 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 5/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 29, 2011)

"Agno! Hold on, buddy!" Boots steps toward the weasel, growling.

[sblock=actions]5ft step to U20, full attack[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 29, 2011)

[sblock=IC, assuming dead weasel]Sylla steps forward, firing an arrow at the goblin. "Looks like mine is bigger than yours," she sneers.[/sblock]

[sblock=actions]Move to Y20, shoot goblin.

Let's see if he takes the bait.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None

*Used items:* 8 arrows, 1 ration (as of #475)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 29, 2011)

OOC:  Sorry to keep saying this, but I need an update.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







mfloyd3 said:


> OOC:  Sorry to keep saying this, but I need an update.



You don't have to ask, I will update daily when there are results that will make a difference.  

Yes those are doors.  I think I forgot to answer. [/sblock]
Between Agno's bite and Boots's fury, the weasel is mortally wounded and almost dead.  As it slipps into unconsciousness, it lets go of the tengu.

Sylla's arrow gives the goblin a light wound.

The room through the open doors looks like a kitchen.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 18





[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:
You guys
Goblin

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      06/08 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      08/10 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (19 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), CLW (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 5 Bombs (Iago), 3 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago), Guidance (Sylla)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 20 dmg; Dead
Gob2: 18 dmg; Dead
Gob3: 13 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 16 dmg; Dead
Gob5: 20 dmg; Dead
Gob6: 16 dmg; Dead
Gob7: 17 dmg; Dead
Bronk: 30 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob8: 7 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob9: 12 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob10: 23 dmg; Dead
Gob11: 7 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob12: 19 dmg; Dead
Gob13: 3 dmg
Weasel: 22 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Iago is left for Round 18.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 31, 2011)

Iago roars challenge as he charges down the hallway, falchion flashing in the flickering torchlight.

[sblock=actions]
Move:  To X19
Std:  Attack Lucky 13; using Guidance
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +0;
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
EXPENDED: Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
          Falchion: Attack: +4 = [BAB (00) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

      Bomb*: Attack: +03 = [BAB (00) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
           Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
          Special: Make 6 bombs/day

          *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, guys.  Swamped yesterday and went to bed early.

This update takes a lot of time.  You all can begin working on level-ups. 

Enc4: 3420XP (855XP Each).  That pushes everyone over 1300XP on encounter XP alone.  With Time-based current total each is 2044 on 1 Nov.  I updated the opening post.[/sblock]Iago's falchion chops into the goblin's neck and mortally wounds him.  The scene falls quiet.

Moving closer to the open doorway to look fully inside the kitchen, the room appears  to be completely empty and the torches are lit. A beat-up cauldron hangs over a fire pit in the northwest corner of the  room, and the smell of a slow-simmering stew fills the air.  Water drips  from a decrepit pipe in the south wall into an ancient stone cistern. A  long, crude table and several stools occupy the center of the room.   Sacks of grain and piles of fur and leather fill the southeast corner of  the room.  There are two doors set in the north and east walls that  potentially lead deeper into the complex.









*OOC:*


Combat: Ended





[sblock=OOC Information]

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      06/08 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   08/08 HP remaining;
Iago:      08/10 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     09/09 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/11 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (19 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), CLW (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 5 Bombs (Iago), 3 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago), Guidance (Sylla)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 20 dmg; Dead
Gob2: 18 dmg; Dead
Gob3: 14 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob's dog: 24 dmg; Dead
Gob4: 16 dmg; Dead
Gob5: 20 dmg; Dead
Gob6: 16 dmg; Dead
Gob7: 17 dmg; Dead
Bronk: 31 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob8: 8 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob9: 13 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob10: 23 dmg; Dead
Gob11: 8 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gob12: 19 dmg; Dead
Gob13: 13 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Weasel: 23 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up.  Try to keep providing grid coords in case you trigger combat to start again.


----------



## Systole (Nov 1, 2011)

As the goblin drops, Sylla immediately moves to retrieve her spear. Standing at the door of the barracks, she holds very still, an arrow pointed at the hallway, listening for any additional movement.

"Denizel," she hisses, "if you start looting before Agno and Iago are completely healed, I will _gut_ you."

Satisfied that no more combat is immediately pending, she adds, "Hide the bodies or not? Recuperate or press on?" Her eyes flick to the intersection where Bronk lies dying. "I would prefer we secured the rear."

Boots sniffs at the air in the kitchen before moving to stand beside his mistress, where he tests the air again. "Ugh ... _goblins_."

[sblock=ooc]Sylla: Move to T21, retrieve spear. Keeping bow in hand with ready action to shoot anything that shows up in the barracks.

Boots: Will do a quick Scent test of the kitchen and the barracks (from W17 then U22) to see if he can detect any hidden surprises. I'm betting the goblin stink will make this difficult.

EDIT: Yay, level 2!  Thanks, PM.  [/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +2 CMD: 16
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2


*Boots*
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 (17 vs. Trip)
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None

*Used items:* 8 arrows, 1 ration (as of #475)[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 2, 2011)

"What?" Denizel feins shock. "I thought we wanted to keep moving quickly?" _Plus this wand only has so many charges._ Still Denizel was not about to question that beast of a woman now. He heals Agno than quickly moves to Iago's side. 

[sblock=Actions]Cure Light Wounds on Agno. Minimum Heal is 2 hp. 
Move: to W20
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +3
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 16 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 5/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 1/2 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 2, 2011)

Agno sighs in relief as he receives healing magics from Denizel.

"Ah!  Much better.  Thank you, friend Denizel.  And thank you for the, hurrr... killing, Boots.  I knew you were lucky when I first laid eyes on you."

Agno's curiosity drives him to peer into the kitchen though he doesn't move far from the rest of the group.

"Hurrr... there is a door here!"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* to W18
*Standard* --

Agno was at 6 of 8 hp when Denizel used the wand the last time.  Should we use it for such small amounts?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 2, 2011)

[sblock]Oh absolutely 100% hell yes.  Staying topped off is the PF version of health insurance.

Bronk had a battleaxe I think, so he was probably hitting for 1d8+3.  Topped off, he had a 50/50 chance of one-shotting Agno.  At 6 HP, he'd have a 75% chance.  If Agno had been at 6/8, the weasel surprise attack would have dropped him to 0.  If we were 5th level, I wouldn't worry about 2HP.  At 1st, it's a significant fraction of our total.

In contrast, the wand has 20 charges.  We'll have used three of them and I'm guessing we're about halfway through the dungeon, give or take.  So we're probably not in danger of running out of the wand.  We *are *in constant danger of two or three bad dice rolls really ruining someone's day.  I say, use the wand charges early and often.  15g per tap is a small price to pay if it significantly lessens the chance of character death.

Honestly, I'd rather use the wand than Agno's spells.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 2, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]That's fair. I have been saving the healing, thinking more with my 4e brain. After I heal Iago the wand will have 14 charges left.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 2, 2011)

There is nothing but goblin stink and their cooking to be smelled in the kitchen.

        *GM:*  I updated the wand charges in the 1st post.

BTW, I did take into account leveling up in my encounter designs.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do we level now, or do we need to rest first?


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 2, 2011)

*GM:*  Now.  Information is in the opening post, IIRC.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 2, 2011)

Agno points into the kitchen.

"We should check this door.  I do not like leaving unknowns with, hurrr... sharp teeth behind us."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* to W18
*Standard* --

So you're saying we should always heal? lol  Your explanation makes sense.  Got it.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 2, 2011)

Sylla suddenly looks down at Boots, annoyed. "What are you doing? Are you -- what are you eating?"

The eidolon looks incredibly guilty. "Mnuffin'," he says, trying to hide something between his paws.

"Is that a shield? You're eating a metal shield!? How is that even possible?"

"I'm not sure," Boots says, swallowing whatever was in his mouth. "I felt like I had to." Suddenly the darkwolf doubles up, as if he's gotten a terrible case of stomach cramps. "Augh! It's pulling meeee..." he starts to say, then vanishes in a flash of crimson light.

"Boots!" Sylla shouts, obviously worried. She immediately begins resummoning the darkwolf, but the casting seems difficult, and the strain is evident on the elven woman. At last, the darkwolf comes back into existence, a shadow that darkens into an unnatural tear in the fabric of the world.

"Boss, I thought you forgot me!" the eidolon yelps in pure joy. He immediately pounces on Sylla, bowling her over, his tail wagging happily. "Whatever I did wrong, I promise not to do it any more!"

"Argh! Get off me you lummox!" She finally manages to throw the darkwolf off and get back to her feet. Boots presses up against her legs. "What's gotten into you?"

"You left me alone for two seasons," he says, "Are you angry with me?"

"Two seasons? It's barely been a minute." Sylla looks over Boots, and there have been definite changes: he seems older somehow, with a new scar or two, and his fur has a metallic sheen to it. "It's only been a minute on this side, anyway," she says, thoughtfully. "I don't know what happened, Boots, but I'm not angry with you." After a moment, she corrects herself. "I'm not more angry at you than usual."

Making sure no one else can see her, she scratches the darkwolf's ears briefly. "We'll play fetch later," she whispers.

"Yay, fetch!"

"Later! Now be quiet and get back to work."

"You got it, boss," Boots says happily. 


[sblock=ooc]Because of the physical changes to Boots (+1 Str/Dex, +4 AC), I felt like there needed to be some sort of explanation.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 2, 2011)

Denizel begins to work the magic in the wand, smiling as he sees Boots vanish and then reappear all the tougher. 

[sblock=OOC]Once it's the next turn I'll heal Iago. I misspoke before. The wand will have 15 charges after that point.

The level up information was in the first post.

EDIT: Also, I added Goblin as a language when I added a point to Linguistics. It made the most sense to me as a language a may have picked up while on this adventure. However, I understand if you'd like me to not know it till the adventure is over.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 16 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 5/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Iago grunts his thanks to Denizel as his wound heals.  "We should keep going," says Iago, his enhanced musculature twitching as if he cannot bring himself to keep still.  "We need to keep hitting them.  But let's check that other hallway too."

Heedless of the danger, he makes his way back to the intersection where Bronk's corpse still lies.

OOC:  Iago is making his way to AB18, and then down that hallway to see where it ends or turns off.


[sblock=OOC]
Iago's got a little less than 10 minutes before his steroids wear off.  We should probably make use of it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 3, 2011)

Boots and Sylla share a look.

_Iago...?

Yeah.

Please don't make me.  He's all creepy.  You know, if you'd been nice, you could talk to him instead.  Or if you'd been nice to Denizel, you could have him talk to Iago._

Sylla smirks.  _Well then, isn't that unfortunate for you that I wasn't._

Boots looks at the intersection then back at Sylla.  _It's going to be a good game of fetch, right? _ 

Resigned, he takes a deep breath and heads for the intersection.  "Heyyyyy, big guy .... how about we clear the kitchen before we go down the long, dark hallway?  That's where Agno is."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


No problem on taking Goblin.

Remember the top of the map is East.





To the North, the hallway continues about 50 feet before turning West.   At the corner, there is a much patched curtain of many colors hanging  across a narrow doorway to the East.

North from the corner, there is an  opening into the darkness of natural caverns that would appear to head  deeper into the hillside, there are no torches in that section to  illuminate further in that direction.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 3, 2011)

Denizel looks around and hearing Sylla's command heads into the kitchen himself, looking around. "Maybe I should open the next door. You know, friendly face? At least give us a little surprise."

[sblock=OOC/actions]Heal Iago
Move to U16
I figure I only have a few more minutes left on my Disguise Self.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 15 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 5/8 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Iago grunts in irritation and makes his way back to the others.  "There are more halls back there," he warns.  Heedless of the danger, he strides into the kitchen and kicks open the door at the other end.

OOC:  Move to V14, open door.  Falchion in hand.


----------



## Systole (Nov 3, 2011)

While Sylla remains at the door to the barracks, guarding the rear, Boots follows Iago back to the kitchen.  As the half-orc kicks open the door, the eidolon winces.

_Now he's all pissed off and crazy on top of being creepy.  Are you happy now?_

Down the hall, a grin plays across Sylla's mouth.  _As far as that goes, yes.  Stay with him and kill anything he finds._


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 3, 2011)

Agno remains standing in the door of the kitchen only moving in when Iago and Boots do so.  His eyes dart rapidly back and forth; he doesn't want to get surprised again like with the weasel.

"I, hurr... _forgot_ about that previous hallway, Iago."

He looks contrite but casts Guidance upon himself and raises his bow in preparation for whatever is behind the door.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* to V17
*Standard* cast _guidance_ on self[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2011)

The small room revealed is a pantry of sorts. There are sacks of grain,  bolts of cloth, bits of kindling, and all manner of items stuffed away  in this room. Apparently the cook's method of organizing and storing  things was known only to him and he took it to the after-life. It would  take considerable time for anyone else to find something specific.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Before we get too much farther, the level-ups will need to be finished and approved.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Pausing then.


----------



## Systole (Nov 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Still waiting on [MENTION=41601]ScorpiusRisk[/MENTION] and [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION].  I don't know if you saw Scorp, but SK made some suggestions regarding Denizel in the Level Up thread.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


My apologies for slowing things down.  I've been out of town for three days and spent most of today asleep recovering.  I'm mostly finished with the update, just need some last touches.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2011)

*GM:*  Unpause.  Agno should be approved before we get into combat again.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 9, 2011)

Agno peers into the pantry and shakes his head in disapproval.

"Hurrr!  What a mess!  Even Issolatha would be hard pressed to expose the secrets buried in there.  Let us check this other door."

Agno moves over to the door and plants his ear up against it listening for noises behind it.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* 
*Standard* Perception: 1d20+10=29[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 9, 2011)

Denizel holds his position and listens as well, though all he can hear is his heart beating. 

[sblock=OOC/actions]Perception 9
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 15 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 7/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 9, 2011)

Sylla continues to guard the rear while Boots readies for a possible fight.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 9, 2011)

"You are blocking my entrance," Iago mutters to Agno, his blade stirring restlessly in his hand.  He seems ready to kick down the next door, but the birdman is listening to it.

OOC:  Holding position, as currently all spaces by the door are occupied.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 10, 2011)

You don't hear anything through the door.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 10, 2011)

Shaking his head to indicate that he heard nothing unusual Agno steps out of Iago's way.

"I heard nothing.  Feel free to, hurrr... smash it open."

Once he's gotten out of Iago's way he'll raise his bow into a posture of readiness should something jump out at them when the door is opened.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* 
*Standard* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 10, 2011)

Iago grunts in acknowledgement and steps forward, kicking open the door.

OOC:  Move to U15, kick open door.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2011)

The door slams opens to reveal an unlit, natural cavern of a room. It is cool  and damp, the rocky interior appears to be covered in a glistening  sheen. Just inside the door there appears to be some moldy cheese, meat  and animal carcasses stored. The items farther in appear to nothing more  that garbage and an old barrel. The room smells of mold and mildew.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys can keep rolling Perception checks each post, just state if it is active or passive skill checks.


----------



## Systole (Nov 11, 2011)

Boots sniffs the air.  _Looks like a pantry, Boss.  Some of the meat is suspicious.  Maybe I should--_

_You are not going to roll in dead goblin lunches._

Boots sulks.  "I never said I was going to roll in dead goblin lunches," he mutters.

Sylla backs up to the kitchen doorway, still alert for an ambush, and waits for the rest of the party to leave the kitchen.

[sblock=ooc]Sylla will move back to X20 in overwatch mode.  She will wait for Iago to take point.  Boots will follow Iago at 5 or 10'.  Sylla will take the rear.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 12, 2011)

Denizel breathes a sigh of relief at the empty room and resists the urge to search it, remembering the earlier chastisement. _We can search thoroughly when its empty._ He waits for Iago to take point as his disguise melts away.

[sblock=OOC/actions]Well I haven't been very good at rolling so I'll switch to passive perception I think. (in other words, I never see or hear anything but I don't blind myself trying).

I think, at this point, we can assume the disguise self has worn out.

Denizel will take up his position towards the back, but before Sylla once we find our next position. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 15 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 7/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Nonplussed by his discovery, Iago pulls the door shut behind him to kill the smell and strides back in the Goblins' sleeping area.  He positions himself beside the door.  For a moment, he seems about to kick it open, but stops himself.  He looks behind him impatiently, waiting for his companions to catch up.

OOC:  Move to S28, wait for others to catch up.  Also, it's hard to tell from the map -- How many doors are there out of the Goblins' sleeping area?

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Are we doing the back corridor first or the sleeping area?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 12, 2011)

OOC:  I was thinking sleeping area.  With luck, this part of the complex dead ends and we can clear it and proceed down the long hall.  At the very least, let's check if the rooms attached to the sleeping area lead anywhere.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 12, 2011)

Agno follows Iago maintaining readiness.

"How many more do you think, hurrr... reside here?"

Even though they've been through this room before Agno's large, yellow eyes dart about looking for details they may have missed first time through.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* Active Perception: 1d20+10=22
*Standard* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 12, 2011)

_So we're not...?

Just follow him._

[sblock=ooc]Syllla will move to the eastern side of the barracks, with her back against the wall.  Boots will station himself in the center of the room.

Apologies for being less than specific, but I'm drunk and exhausted, and I don't have it in me to look up actual grid coords.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +4 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 13, 2011)

You don't hear or see anything threatening yet from the kitchen or the hallway.

Moving into the goblin barracks, there are several three-tiered bunk beds, taking up much of the room.  There are several footlockers and large sacks in between and at the foot  of the beds. Cloaks adorn the many pegs hammered into the stone walls.

There are four more doors throughout the room.  Two on the east wall, a new one just seen at the end of a short 5 foot hallway.

There are two doors on the west wall just to the right of the double doors entering the barracks. Judging form the crude drawings and awful stench, Iago (and Boots) thinks he has  found the latrines. 

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Remember the top of the map is East.


----------



## Systole (Nov 13, 2011)

"Hold a moment."

Sylla takes out her spear, moves to the western wall, and checks the latrine doors.

[sblock=ooc]Syllla will move to the latrine doors and check them out.  Assuming no one's hiding in there, she'll move to V28 and switch back to the spear for the next door opening.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 14, 2011)

Denizel aims his crossbow at the stall doors.

[sblock=OOC/actions]Denizel will hold position in case Sylla finds something. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 15 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 7/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 14, 2011)

Iago waits impatiently, suspecting that the elf may be more interested in answering a call of nature rather than to war.

[sblock=OOC}
OOC:  Hold position.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 14, 2011)

Sylla doesn't find anyone or any thing hiding in the latrines.  The goblin crappers are even more unpleasant with the doors open and the flies buzzing around.

When Sylla gets into position, she notices something on the wall between the bunk-beds behind Agno and Iago.  There is a faint outline of a door hidden in the wall, built in to be unseen by those without the perception to see such.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Now what?


----------



## Systole (Nov 14, 2011)

Sylla seems relatively unaffected by the stench. "Just goblin crap," she says. "Stinks the same as noble crap." She shuts the doors.

She moves into position, readying her bow, then stops suddenly. "Hold again ... there's another door here. Concealed." She moves to the wall and looks for a way to open it.  She steps back after a moment, shaking her head.  "I do not see the mechanism."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 14, 2011)

Agno watches Sylla's discovery of the door with great interest.  He'll move over pushing the cot out of the way so that he can take a look himself.

"Hurrr!  You are blessed of Issolatha for her to reveal this to you!"

He snaps his beak in disappointment when Issolatha reveals nothing to him.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Not sure if Agno has a chance to see anything or not but I'll roll Perception for a search anyway.  Assuming a 13 isn't good enough to find anything.
*Move* to W29
*Standard* Active Perception: 1d20+10=13[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 15, 2011)

Seeing as Sylla has already spotted the secret door, it doesn't take much to find out how to open it.

        *GM:*  Sorry, I will be slow updating or posting lite across the board this week. This might be my only post at EnWorld tonight.

I  need to do some job related stuff at night, severely curtailing my  gaming the next few days. Mentally wiped today, but I should be  recharged on Thursday/Friday.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Iago walks over to the door.  He looks over his shoulder for a moment, perhaps concerned the group is not ready, then reaches a decision.  He pulls the door open.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2011)

Iago opens the door and you can immediately tell that it has not seen much use; the goblins likely did not even know it existed.  There is a passage leading straight for about 15 feet.  It is unlit.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  I will still be busy working on RL issues for the weekend and probably next week, submitting applications for a better job while working at my new one.

Keep providing me grid coordinates as you move around, please.


----------



## Systole (Nov 18, 2011)

"Unused.  Leads to the bugbear's chamber."  She shakes her head.  "Ignore it.  Move on."  

She turns around to the other door.  "After you."

[sblock=ooc]Move to U28 for Sylla, bow in hand.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 19, 2011)

Iago glances at the corridor a moment, wondering who built this place.  Then he turns and makes his way to the other door.  He kicks it open.

OOC:  Move to R28, and kick the door open.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 19, 2011)

Denizel looks to the double doors, making sure nothing comes crashing out while the parties attention is elsewhere. 

[sblock=OOC/actions]Denizel will hold position. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 15 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 7/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 19, 2011)

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Just waiting on Agno to have a turn and then I will reveal what's behind the door.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 19, 2011)

Agno's yellow eyes dart about the room but finally settle on the door that Iago is busting open.  He steps a bit closer to the half-orc then stands, ready to attack should more goblins be revealed.

"Hurrr!  You show that door, Iago!"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* to T29
*Standard* ready action to attack threatening creatures that come through the door
Passive Perception: 1d20+10=17[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 20, 2011)

With the door banging open, you are no longer as quiet as you thought.

Revealed is a room that smells of strange fumes and heady aromas. Beakers, candles,  potion bottles, mortars and pestles, jars, scrolls, and other arcane  equipment clutter the tables that crowd the chamber. A shimmering  curtain that glints like armor is blocking off part of the room.

From the tunnel leading off to the left, you can barely make out voices speaking in goblin.  They don't sound like goblins though.  Unfortunately, Denizel is not in position to make out the words.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Pretend we are in combat, and post your actions by round.

If anyone actually does something to start combat, I will still get everyone else a chance to post in the same round.

You guys are up for Round A.


----------



## Systole (Nov 21, 2011)

"Boots, take point," Sylla says.

"Sure--" he begins, but the reponse dies as he rounds the corner and sees that Iago is still under the influence of the mutagen.  "Uh, sure thing," he says, much less exuberantly, and sneaks quickly around the alchemist.

[sblock=actions]Boots
Move: go to N28.

Would like update before using the other half of the action.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 21, 2011)

Denizel hears the words and feels like he might actually be able to make something out. He inches close and raises a finger to his lips. _All this noise will soon spoil it._

[sblock=OOC/actions]Move to S27.
Active Perception check to make out the goblin. 23
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 15 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 7/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2011)

From his vantage point Agno believes that the room they are entering may curve around and exit at the other door out of this room.  With Boots advancing and Iago and Denizel already at the door Agno darts across to the other door and readies himself whispering as he goes.

"Maybe this goes in and we can, hurrr... _crossfire_!"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* to Q24
*Standard* ready action to attack threatening creatures that open the door
Passive Perception: 1d20+10=12[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 21, 2011)

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  I meant to say something earlier, but the bunks in the bunk room are  such that you cannot reasonable occupy or move through those squares  during combat.  They would be +2SQ movement to do so and be considered  squeezing. I put Denizel at S28 instead.

They also provide cover like a wall, except only regular cover since you can see and attack through them.

Since I am resolving everyone simultaneously, I am waiting on something  for Iago. And, unless otherwise noted, I am assuming Sylla is not going to  move.


----------



## Systole (Nov 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


If you are resolving everything simultaneously, Boots will also ready action to attack anything coming down the hall.

Sylla will ready action to shoot any bad guys in LOS.

Feel free to make attack rolls for me if either of these occur.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Iago advances behind the wolf-thing, ready for action.

OOC:  Move to O28, hold standard action.


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 22, 2011)

At the corner, Boots and Iago still cannot see anyone. They can hear someone coming closer from farther in.

The short tunnel opens up to another lit room, a table and some chairs are in the center.  The furniture is for medium-sized humanoids; not for small goblins.  From this angle you cannot see the left and right walls, but the voices and noise are coming from the left side of the room.

Agno is not hearing anyone from the other side of the door.

Densizel only makes out the words, "... Ball Rag and kick his...  in my room..." One of the voices might be female. 
 
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  The only reason we are doing things this way is for timing of you guys together, so don't worry about losing out on actions. 

You guys are up for Round B (probably single action only). 

If Boots and Iago are planning to continue forward, entering M26 will reveal the room enough to trigger initiative.  Everyone will still get to post a single action to occur during that movement.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 22, 2011)

Denizel creeps forward and whispers to his comrades. "They saying something about something in their room. I don't know if they're talking about us, or someone is saying they're going to their room, but we should be ready."

[sblock=OOC/actions]Move to M28 is Boots moves or O29 if he holds position.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 15 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 7/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 22, 2011)

Sylla finally notices Agno at the far door and curses.  "Denizel, watch Iago."  She moves up behind the tengu.  "Stay with the group, priest!" she snarls.

With a wary ear cocked at the voices, Boots noses at the curtain.

[sblock=actions]Sylla: Move to T24.

Boots: Open the curtain?  Get under the curtain?  Go around the curtain? Boots doesn't want to move if he doesn't have to, just paw the edge aside and look in -- unless the shimmer is something weird and magic, in which case I'd like to revise the action a little.  Rolling Perception for whatever is back there.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 23, 2011)

Agno sighs and snaps his beak in irritation and moves back towards the rest of the group.

"Better, elf?" he asks in passing.

"Hurrr!  Don't know what Boots sees in her," he mutters.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* double move to Q29
*Standard*[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Traveling begins tomorrow early and I'll be out until Sunday night.  Please npc Agno.  Thanks, and happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 23, 2011)

With the curtain moved, Boots sees an empty sleeping nook with a bed and small desk with a book on top.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Iago is left for Round B


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 23, 2011)

Iago notes that Boots seems to have found nothing of interest, and chooses to hold his ground.  He waits, eyes narrow, against the possibility an intruder will appear.

[sblock=action]
Hold action.  If anyone steps into range, Iago will attack.  I don't know if you'll allow a 5' step on a held action like this, but he is prepared to step forward if necessary/possible to make his attack.

OOC:  Sorry I have been slow responding lately, it is crunch time here.  I'll try to stay on pace from this point on.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 25, 2011)

While you are holding position, two larger goblinoids move into view and enter the room to the north from the left.  These burly humanoids are about 6-1/2 feet tall with hairy, reddish-orange skin, feral eyes, flat noses and chins, and dark reddish-brown hair.  They are wearing chain shirts and carrying longswords in hand, with light wooden shields slung on the their backs. They were ready to thump some misbehaving goblins, but figure you will do just as well!  They get the jump on you and move to attack!

Denizel recognizes them for hobgoblins and can make out their words in the goblin tongue.

"Hey, Darax! Two fookin' adventurers are in Urrtarr's room."
"Yeah, and they got some pet wolf bitch with them."

From farther in he hears two more voices in return. The male says, "Where's Bronk!  Him and the little ones were guarding the lair.  They better be dead!"

The female says, "Better get them out of my room!"
 
The two warriors draw out potions and down them, licking their lips in anticipation of a contest of arms while their muscles ripple and grow larger.









*OOC:*


Combat Begins: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]They took 5ft steps, drew potions and drank them

Initiative:
Hobgoblins
You guys


Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   14/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     20/20 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (15 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 2xCLW (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 5 Bombs (Iago), 3 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Hob1: 
Hob2:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 1.

If you need an update, either wait or post as such.


----------



## Systole (Nov 26, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I'm pretty sure neither Boots nor the bad guys are in a position to charge, but I'd like confirmation before I post my actions, please.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 26, 2011)

*GM:*  The short passage not being straight prevents charging from the respective squares of Boots and the Hobs towards each other


----------



## Systole (Nov 27, 2011)

_Bad guys, boss!  Can't get to 'em easy, though._

_Then draw them out._

_Okay, gotcha.  It's gonna be tight in here._  Boots sets his shoulders and bares his fangs.  "Come and get me, stinky!" he snarls.

In the other room, Sylla looks at the door and sighs.  "Agno will never let me hear the end of this," she says to herself, stepping behind one of the bunks.

[sblock=actions]Sylla: 5 ft step to u25, ready action to shoot anything coming through the door.

Boots: Ready action to bite bad guys when they get to n27.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 27, 2011)

Iago looks down at Boots in annoyance, blade swinging restlessly in his hand.  He does not like standing here and giving the hobgoblins more time to prepare.  But the part of him that is still the scholar knows better than to hare off on his own.  He stands pat.

OOC:  Ready action to attack anything that comes into range.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 28, 2011)

Agno can neither see the creatures nor understand their language and he shifts his weight from foot to foot in indecision.

"Hurrr... What to do?"

Coming to a decision he steps forward so that he is just behind Iago and casts _Guidance_ upon the alchemist.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* to P28
*Standard* cast _Guidance_ on Iago[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 35/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 28, 2011)

With your hesitation, one of the hobgoblins calls back over his shoulder as they realize there are more of you with the Tengu coming into view, "Darax!  There are more than a couple.  It's a fookin' invasion!"

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Denizel is left for Round 1


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC/actions]Sorry, I'm again not getting email updates it seems, but just from this thread. I haven't been checking manually as this is the week my book is due. Better updates next time!

Denizel will also hold and fire at the first target he sees without cover.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 15 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 7/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 2, 2011)

While you remain fixed in place ready to attack them, the two hobgoblins hesitate and start talking in low tones and gesturing towards you and back the way they came.

One draws a javelin and chucks down the tunnel at Iago, but the weapon glances off his armor. He taunts in the Common tongue and steps back to keep some cover and watch you.  "Whatcha ya fook's waitin' fur?" He 


The other disappears from view, unlimbering his shield.  Sylla sees a hobgoblin open the door in front of her and lets loose the arrow she has ready.  The arrow takes the warrior in the arm.  He calls back in Goblin, "ACK!  There is another one, a fooking pointy eared elf bitch by the looks of it."
 




The male voice of Darax snarls back in Goblin tongue as he closes up behind the warrior, "The Grotesque God be praised.  She's all mine." This warrior is wearing banded mail, has a heavy steel shield over his shoulder  and a battle axe on his belt while carrying a longbow in hand.

The female, Urrtarr, comes into view behind the other warrior and is very ugly indeed.  She is carrying a  quarterstaff and wearing clothes made from hides and leather of a style  only an orc would love.  There is also a medallion around her neck and a  dagger on her belt.  She points at you down the tunnel. A magical pin point of light flies from her outstretched finger and slams into Iago. She keeps behind the cover of the table and chairs.









*OOC:*


Combat Begins: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Sylla hit Hob2.
Urrtarr hit Iago with Force Missile, 4 damage.

Initiative:
Hobgoblins
You guys


Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   14/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      14/18 HP remaining; 4 dmg
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     20/20 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (15 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 2xCLW (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 5 Bombs (Iago), 3 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen & Guidance (Iago)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Hob1: 
Hob2: 5 dmg
Darax:
Urrtarr:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 2.

If you need an update, either wait or post as such.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hearing the sound of so many bodies in an enclosed space brings a smile to Iago's face.  "Wait for it, then go," he tells Boots cryptically, then moves forward, pulling a brightly-colored vial from his belt.

It seems to him that he is thinking very clearly now, and he bites his thumb with his oversized tusk, adding a few drops of blood to the vial.  Once, he would have thought that risky, that it would make the mixture unstable.  But really, instability was the point.  Why had he been so craven before?

The mixture takes on a bright orange color, and he lobs it into the room.

[sblock=actions]
Move to M27
Std:  Lob Explosive bomb at M24 (target space).

Explosive Bomb:  The alchemist’s bombs now have a splash radius of 10 feet rather than 5 feet (see Throw Splash Weapon). Creatures that take a direct hit from an explosive bomb catch fire, taking 1d6 points of fire damage each round until the fire is extinguished. Extinguishing the flames is a full-round action that requires a Reflex save. Rolling on the ground provides the target with a +2 to the save. Dousing the target with at least 2 gallons of water automatically extinguishes the flames.


[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hearing the sound of so many bodies in an enclosed space brings a smile to Iago's face.  "Wait for it, then go," he tells Boots cryptically, then moves forward, pulling a brightly-colored vial from his belt.

It seems to him that he is thinking very clearly now, and he bites his thumb with his oversized tusk, adding a few drops of blood to the vial.  Once, he would have thought that risky, that it would make the mixture unstable.  But really, instability was the point.  Why had he been so craven before?

The mixture takes on a bright orange color, and he lobs it into the room.

EDIT:  Neglected to add Iago's attack bonus (+4) to die roller, so this should hit.  Damage to all w/in 10' radius is 4 points.

[sblock=actions]
Move to M27
Std:  Lob Explosive bomb at M24 (target space).

Explosive Bomb:  The alchemist’s bombs now have a splash radius of 10 feet rather than 5 feet (see Throw Splash Weapon). Creatures that take a direct hit from an explosive bomb catch fire, taking 1d6 points of fire damage each round until the fire is extinguished. Extinguishing the flames is a full-round action that requires a Reflex save. Rolling on the ground provides the target with a +2 to the save. Dousing the target with at least 2 gallons of water automatically extinguishes the flames.


[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 2, 2011)

"More of them! Incoming!" Sylla calls, loosing another arrow.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Shoot arrow at Hob2. Need an update before declaring Sylla's move and Boots' actions.

By the way, are the squares with tables/chairs considered difficult terrain?  And is the wizard armed?  @mfloyd3 Did you forget to roll damage for the bomb?

EDIT: NM, I see it now.  Sorry.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 2, 2011)

"Oh what an amazing show of spell casting." Denizel denotes loudly. "She must really command a lot of respect. Pfffft fizz."

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Denizel uses Satire. Causes targets to take a -1 penalty on attack and damage rolls (minimum 1) and a -1 penalty on fear and charm effects.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 15 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 6/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 3, 2011)

From his new position, Iago can see more of the room and another tunnel heading deeper in, probably where the hobgoblins came from.  He doesn't see any more than the three in sight.





The explosion splashes over Darax and he exclaims, "Hey, what the hell?" But, it doesn't really harm him much just ticking him off.  

Urrtarr cannot dodge the blast either, but the other warrior deflects some of it with his shield.

Sylla's arrow takes the hobgoblin warrior in the chest and he crumples to his knees.  Eyes rolling back in his head, he falls forward to lie bleeding on the floor.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Sylla hit Hob2, dropping him.
Urrtarr And Darax failed saves, Hob1 made his.
Hobs are satired

Initiative:
Hobgoblins
You guys


Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   14/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      14/18 HP remaining; 4 dmg
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     20/20 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (15 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 2xCLW (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 6 Bombs (Iago), 4 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen & Guidance (Iago)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Hob1: 2 dmg
Hob2: 14 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Darax: 4 dmg
Urrtarr: 4 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Agno, Boots and Sylla's Move are left for Round 2.

Yes, the table and chairs are providing some cover and counted as difficult terrain to cross through.


----------



## Systole (Dec 3, 2011)

Seeing the hobgoblin fall, Sylla smirks and charges forward, dropping her bow and drawing her spear.  As the elf closes with Darax, Boots whispers from behind, "Psst ... now you're _ours_."

[sblock=Actions]Sylla
Free: Drop bow.
Move: Move to P24 while drawing spear.

Boots
Move: Move to N24 and take the AoO from Hob1
Standard: Bite with flanking bonus.

This is a bit risky, but I think getting the boss hobgoblin pinned down and flanked is worth it.  (Cut to next round as Sylla eats a greataxe crit...)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 5, 2011)

Agno darts forward and quickly assesses the aftermath of Iago's explosive bomb.

"Hurrr!  Iago!  That splash-fire was bigger than the last!  Good work!"

He steps up next to the half-orc and raises his bow.  Sighting on the hobgoblin and invoking Issolatha's blessing he releases.  The arrow flies across the short distance towards the hobgoblin.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* to N27
*Swift* activate Hawkeye (+1 to hit)
*Standard* fire at hobgoblin 1 1d20+6=25, 1d6+2=5 for 5 damage.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 34/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2011)

Agno's arrow injures the burned hobgoblin warrior further, but he is still fighting.

Boots manages to slip past the hobgoblin warrior with only a light cut from his longsword.  The eidolon bites the leader from behind.  The warrior readies his shield and closes up behind the wolf-like creature and slashes it again.






Being flanked doesn't concern the hobgoblin leader and he exclaims, "Great, now I can deal with you up close and personal." Dropping his bow, he draws a finely crafted battle axe and chops into Sylla with a two-handed grip. 

The mage, Urrtarr, moves forward up behind the warrior.  Reaching out with her hand, a vivid cone of clashing colors springs forth to hit Iago and Agno in the eyes.  They try to remain conscious.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Sylla took 7 dmg from Darax.
Boots took 5 dmg from AoO & then 8 dmg from Hob1
Urrtarr cast color spray Will DC13, Unconscious 3 rounds.

Initiative:
Hobgoblins
You guys


Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   14/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      14/18 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     09/16 HP remaining; 7 dmg
Boots:     07/20 HP remaining; 13 dmg

CLW Wand (15 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 2xCLW (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 6 Bombs (Iago), 4 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Hob1: 7 dmg
Hob2: 15 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Darax: 10 dmg
Urrtarr: 4 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 3.

Agno and Iago need to make Will Saves first though.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Iago throws his arm up to shield himself from the spell, but to no avail.  The half-orc measures his length in the dust, grunting softly as his body hits the stone.



[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 5, 2011)

_Iago's down!_

_Damn and blast! Get to the wizard. I'll keep this one busy._

_Boss! No!_

Sylla spits blood to the side. "Aieeee, don't kill me," she yells, withdrawing into the common room.

[sblock=Actions]Sylla
Full round: Withdraw to U27.

Boots
Full round: Full attack, starting with bite. Attacking Hob1 first. Assuming Hob1 death, anything left over will go on Darax and Boots will 5 ft step to M24.

Okay, so Plan A kind of sucked. Sorry.

EDIT: [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] I just realized Boots' attack last round was +5, not +7.  I'm guessing it would have hit anyway.  Also, the site is amazingly slow for me, and the die roller keeps locking up.  If I post without dice rolls, or with partial dice rolls, please make them for me.  Thanks.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 7/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 6, 2011)

"Damnation." The words spill out of his mouth as he sees people fall. _You have to help._ _I have no place in. . .there._ _You must!_

With a look like he might loose his lunch, Denizel drops his wand and heads into the fray. He sees the wounded Boots and realizes Sylla retreated and considers running for just a moment. 

"Oh and here I thought you were in trouble." He continues his biting words even as he heals boots. 

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Free Acrion: Sustain Satire. Causes targets to take a -1 penalty on attack and damage rolls (minimum 1) and a -1 penalty on fear and charm effects.
Free Action: Drop Crossbow
Move to M25
Standard: Cure Light Wounds on Boots, provoking AoO. 6 hp[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 14 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 5/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 6, 2011)

Agno shields his eyes from the blast of color but is still blinking away spots when he draws back his bow for another shot.

"Hurrr!  Iago is down!"

Knowing that his precision firing is rather poor he changes targets from the hobgoblin warrior to Urtarr, the mage.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Will save* 1d20+7=23
*Move* --
*Swift* activate Hawkeye (+1 to hit)
*Standard* fire at Urtarr (Hawkeye + PBS) 1d20+6=13, 1d6+2=4[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 33/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 4/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Agno's arrow misses and Denizel has no problem healing Boots, the wall protects him from the hobgoblin female's quarterstaff.

Boots takes down the hobgoblin warrior with his bite and he delivers a claw to Darax for good measure.





Darax's light wound from the eidolon draws attention; the leader readies his shield and tries to return the favor.  His battle axe cleaves nothing but air above the wolf-like creature.

The mage, Urrtarr, tries another spell, casting defensively.  Whatever the spell was it just fizzles with her lack of concentration. She shifts to her right.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Nothing effective from the bad guys.

Initiative:
Hobgoblins
You guys


Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   14/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      14/18 HP remaining; Unconscious 2 rnds
Sylla:     09/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     13/20 HP remaining; healed 6 

CLW Wand (14 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 2xCLW (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 6 Bombs (Iago), 5 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Hob1: 17 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Hob2: 16 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Darax: 17 dmg
Urrtarr: 4 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 4.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 7, 2011)

"Is that really the best you have?" Denizel smiles beginning to feel more confident. He wanted to go after the mage, but was in a poor position to do so, and seeing how fast Boots had disabled a target previously figured one target at a time might be best. 

He raised his fist, and made as if to take a cheat shot at the goblins gut, but held at the last moment, offering his ally an opening. 

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Free Acrion: Sustain Satire. Causes targets to take a -1 penalty on attack and damage rolls (minimum 1) and a -1 penalty on fear and charm effects.
Standard: Aid Another on Boots next attack vs Darax 17, +2 to hit.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 14 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 7, 2011)

"Hey, thanks!" Boots says to Denizel before turning to the wizard. _ He didn't take the bait, boss. And Denizel is being brave!_

Alone in the common room, a look of disbelief passes over Sylla's face. _Get the wizard._


[sblock=Actions]
Boots
Full round: Full attack, starting with bite on the wizard. Leftovers to Darax.
Boots will 5 foot step if requested to do so by someone else, but will hold the passageway otherwise.

Sylla
Move: Go to U25.
Standard: Throw spear at Darax. No PB, 1 range increment.

@perrinmiller : I thought the tables and chairs were difficult terrain and couldn't be 5-foot-stepped into?[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 13/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 7, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry, I was only counting the three squares with chairs in them as difficult terrain.  I did not think there would be confusion on that.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 8, 2011)

Agno checks Iago to make sure he isn't dead or dying but there is little other that he can do for the half-orc and only spends a few moments on the task.  He thinks briefly about trying to heal Boots but that would also heal the hobgoblin warrior so he discards that thought quickly.  And pushing past Denizel and Boots to get in position for an attack would likely draw an attack from the hobgoblin.

"Hurrr!  Sylla!"

He bristles in frustration until he remembers Sylla.  Since she screamed just a moment ago he whirls around and heads back out into the common room to check on her.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Standard* check on Iago
*Move* to U28[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 33/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 4/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 8, 2011)

Boots is unable to connect with the elusive mage and Iago is still unconscious.





Darax tries to chop the eidolon in half, but his battle axe misses and thunks in to the stone floor.

 Urrtarr points at Denzil and a pin-point of light slams into him for a light, rib-bruising wound.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]Denzil took 3 dmg from Force Missile

Initiative:
Hobgoblins
You guys


Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   11/14 HP remaining; 3 dmg
Iago:      14/18 HP remaining; Unconscious 1 rnds
Sylla:     09/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     13/20 HP remaining; 

CLW Wand (14 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 2xCLW (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 6 Bombs (Iago), 6 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Hob1: 18 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Hob2: 17 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Darax: 17 dmg
Urrtarr: 4 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 5.


----------



## Systole (Dec 8, 2011)

Seeing Agno comes around the corner, Sylla shoots the priest an irritated look, but reaches down to pick up her fallen bow and turns back to the melee.  

_Stay on the warrior!_

_Wait, didn't you want me on the mage?  Make up your mind, boss!_

_The mage is out of spells, but the warrior is stepping back to drink a potion.  Don't let him!_

"Denizel!  Take the mage!" she shouts.



[sblock=Actions]
Sylla
Move: Pick up bow.
Standard: Shoot Darax, PB.

Boots
Full round: 5 foot step N24, full attack on Darax.  NOTE: Boots will hold action until after Agno and Denizel, in case they want to shoot Darax. [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 13/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 8, 2011)

"What?!" Denizel yells back, not so much questioning but fearful. _That's what I really want to do is get into a slap fight with big green._ Denizel briefly considers tackling the enemy but tries instead to use a bit of magic first. 

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move to M23
Daze vs Urrtarr (Will 14)[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 14 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2011)

Agno clacks his beak at Sylla when she glares at him.

"Keep your, hurrr... _evil eye_ to yourself, elf.  I was just coming to make sure you were ok."

He moves past Sylla and raises his bow to fire at the hobgoblin warrior.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* to U24
*Swift* activate Hawkeye
*Standard* attack Darax; PBS + Hawkeye 1d20+6=14, 1d6+2=8[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 9, 2011)

Both Sylla and Agno miss the hobgoblin leader, but Boots manages to claw him for another light wound.  Denizel's spell dazes the female.





Darax snarls at the eidolon, "That's it mutt! I have had just about enough fookin' around with you!"  His battle axe chops down and splits open Boots's skull exposing what little brains he has.  The eidolon is dying and crumples to the ground.

 Iago regains consciousness, but he cannot see yet and is still stunned.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]Urrtar failed Will save
Darax critical hit Boots for 20 dmg

Initiative:
Hobgoblins
You guys


Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   11/14 HP remaining; 
Iago:      14/18 HP remaining; Blind 1 rnds; Stunned 2 rnds; Prone
Sylla:     09/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     -7/20 HP remaining; Unconscious & dying

CLW Wand (14 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 2xCLW (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 6 Bombs (Iago), 6 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Hob1: 19 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Hob2: 18 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Darax: 22 dmg
Urrtarr: 4 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 6.


----------



## Systole (Dec 9, 2011)

[sblock=ooc] @perrinmiller Eidolons aren't banished until they're at negative constitution. Boots should be down, not out.

"Eidolons are treated as summoned creatures, except that they are not sent back to their home plane until reduced to a number of negative hit points equal to or greater than their Constitution score."

Also, are the bunk beds hard corners?  In other words, can Sylla move U25-T24?[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm going to wait for that ruling as I think it's in Denizel's best interest to heal Boots if he can.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Systole said:


> @perrinmiller Eidolons aren't banished until they're at negative constitution. Boots should be down, not out.
> 
> "Eidolons are treated as summoned creatures, except that they are not sent back to their home plane until reduced to a number of negative hit points equal to or greater than their Constitution score."
> 
> Also, are the bunk beds hard corners?  In other words, can Sylla move U25-T24?



OK, not sure where I thought they were banished at zero.  But, Sylla also has the option to take some of those HP lost with Life link.  I will edit post above.

Bunk beds are not hard corners like walls.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 10, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]







perrinmiller said:


> But, Sylla also has the option to take some of those HP lost with Life link.



According to RAW, Life Link doesn't kick in until he's about to be banished.  Which we've just established he's not.

I apologize, but I can't post right now.  There are 2-3 courses of action that I could take, but I'm more than slightly drunk right now and I don't want to do something more stupid than I did when I was sober.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 10, 2011)

Sylla's bow falls from her hand as her eidolon goes down.  "You hurt my wolf," she says.

Light flickers around her body.  "You _hurt _my _wolf_," she repeats.

She charges forward, drawing her hanbo.  *"*You.  Hurt.  My.  *WOLF!"*




[sblock=Actions]Sylla
Free: drop bow
Standard: cast Shield
Move: P24, drawing hanbo[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17*+4* (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Hanbo
Current Conditions in Effect: Shield (20 rounds remaining)
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: -7/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can I take a 5-fott step into the square with the dead hobgoblin or is that difficult terrain?


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2011)

[Sblock=OOC]







ScorpiusRisk said:


> Can I take a 5-fott step into the square with the dead hobgoblin or is that difficult terrain?



Technically I probably should count it as difficult terrain, but I don't for medium and small bodies. 5ft step is okay.[/Sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 10, 2011)

Gritting his teeth, he looks between the stunned mage and the felled boots. _I did it! I used magic to effect in combat! I really should keep the wizard on his toes. . . should wake up any moment. . . _ Denizel sighs, shifts slightly to one side and works the healing magic of the wand on the wolf.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]5-Foot Step to M24
Cure Light Wounds on Boots 4 hp[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 13 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2011)

Agno snaps his beak in irritation.  Getting a clear shot has proved to be singularly difficult.  And now, with Boots and Iago down things look decidedly grim.

"Hurrr...grim."

Since he can't see where Denizel has gotten off to and since Sylla is closing he chooses to close from the other direction and hope for a better shot.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* double move (the round-about way) to M25
*Swift* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2011)

Denizel uses the wand, but the eidolon is still unconscious.  However, Boots is not dying any longer.






Darax turns his attention to the bard and grins, "I got something for you too!"  His battle axe slices down and cuts into Denizel's leg.

Urrtarr steps and begins casting a spell that is not yet completed.

 Iago can now see, but he is still stunned lying on the ground.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 7





[sblock=Combat Information]Urrtar casting a spell
Darax hit Denizel for 6 dmg

Initiative:
Hobgoblins
You guys


Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   05/14 HP remaining; 6 dmg
Iago:      14/18 HP remaining; Stunned 1 rnd; Prone
Sylla:     09/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     -3/20 HP remaining; Unconscious & stable

CLW Wand (13 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6 Bombs (Iago), 6 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Hob1: 19 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Hob2: 18 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Darax: 22 dmg
Urrtarr: 4 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 7.


----------



## Systole (Dec 12, 2011)

"BOOTS!" Sylla reaches the eidolon and a flash of dark light arcs from her hand to his bloodied form.

[sblock=Actions]Sylla
5 foot step O24, Rejuv Eidolon

Crap ... I just realized I could have done that last round, but for some reason I thought Boots was in M24 and Sylla couldn't make it. Sorry, my bad.

EDIT:




[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17*+4* (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Hanbo
Current Conditions in Effect: Shield (+4 AC)
Spells Remaining (1st): 1


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: -3/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2011)

Finding himself blocked again Agno grinds his beak together in frustration but quickly reaches out to touch Denizel lightly on the shoulder.

"Hurrr...blessings of Issolatha upon you.  May the secrets of a true strike be granted you."

Since it seems things are getting up close and personal Iago stows his bow.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Standard* cast Guidance on Denizel
*Move* stow bow
*Swift* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 13, 2011)

Denizel was just about to try another daze attack on the warrior, but he then hears Agno's words. With Issolatha flowing into him, he shifts to one side, and suddenly grabs his dagger and attacks! 

"Haha!" The dagger slices through the air. . .and only air. "Oh."

[sblock=Actions/OOC]5-Foot Step to L24
Cure Light Wounds on Boots 4 hp[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 13 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2011)

Boots regains conscious, but is disabled yet. 





Darax lets his mage cast her spell to even the odds and he steps back to remove the shield from his arm to drop it on the ground so he can pull out a potion with his free hand. "That's the way, Urrtarr!" 

Urrtarr unleashes a her spell and glittering dust rains down around the man and the tengu.  They become sleepy, unable to keep from yawning.  She moves around the table and unleashes another magical pin-point at the elven woman to wound her some more.

 Iago is no longer stunned and can move once more, but he is prone and his weapon lies on the ground.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 8





[sblock=Combat Information]Urrtar finished Sleep (Will DC13) on Denizel and Agno. Uses Force Missile on Sylla, 3 dmg.
Darax 5ft stepped, removed/dropped shield and pulled out potion.

Initiative:
Hobgoblins
You guys

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   05/14 HP remaining; 
Iago:      14/18 HP remaining; Prone
Sylla:     06/16 HP remaining; 3 dmg
Boots:     00/20 HP remaining; Prone & disabled

CLW Wand (13 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), Rejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6 Bombs (Iago), 6 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Hob1: 20 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Hob2: 19 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Darax: 22 dmg
Urrtarr: 4 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 8.


----------



## Systole (Dec 14, 2011)

Sylla speaks another word in a strange language, sending another jolt of dark red energy into the eidolon.

"Unh ... I'm better, boss," Boots says, staggering to his feet and lurching at the hobgoblin.

"Then let's finish this," Sylla says, closing in behind him.

[sblock=Actions]Sylla
Standard: Cast Rejuv Eidolon.
Move: A bit tricky. I'd like to move to M22, but that only works (Without an AoO) if she goes N24, M24, L23, M22, and I'm not sure whether the table can be crossed diagonally. If not, she'll move to M23.

Boots
Move: Stand up.
5 foot step to N23.
Attack: I'm not sure if the disabled condition ends immediately or not upon the heal. If he's capable of attacking, bite Darax.

One last thing: Force Missile is affected by the same things that Magic Missile is affected by, so it should have been negated by Sylla's Shield spell. Pathfinder FAQ - Pathfinder_OGC
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17*+4* (13+4 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 9/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Hanbo
Current Conditions in Effect: Shield (18 rounds remaining)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 14, 2011)

Denizel falls into a deep slumber, collapsing onto the floor.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Save vs Sleep 12[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 5
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light Crossbow (15/20)/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 13 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Iago picks up his falchion and stands, grunting in frustration and anger.

[sblock=actions]
Std:  Get falchion
Move:  Stand up
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 14, 2011)

Agno's brief yawn is all it takes to shrug off Urtarr's sleep spell.  Seeing Denizel collapse and begin snoring he steps over the dead hobgoblin to better reach the snoozing bard and shake him hard and slap him if necessary to wake him.

"Hurrr...wake!  Danger is nigh!  No sleeping while there is work to be done!  Iago, good to see you still live!  I would've given you the same but I doubted it would do any good."

Once he's satisfied that that will do he draws his temple sword.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Will save vs. Sleep: 1d20+9=27
*non-action* 5 ft step to M24 (if the body makes it difficult terrain, Agno will use a free action to activate Agile Feet to negate)
*Standard* shake the dickens out of that lazy sob Denizel!
*Move* draw temple sword
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 15, 2011)

*GM:*  Noted about Force Missile. Realistically going diagonally through the table is over the top and would cost same movement as going around, I think. Leaving Sylla at M23     Denizel falls unconscious, but Agno manages to wake him back up.  The bard is prone and dropped his crossbow.  However, the wand of healing remain in his grasp.

Boots fails to sink his teeth into the hobgoblin leader.





Urrtarr curses as some magical shield absorbs the magical bolt she sent at the elf.   She steps back into the tunnel and flings another spell.  This time Boots feels a sensation of panic.

Darax steps back and drinks the potion, healing some of his wounds and then he picks up his shield again. 









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 9





[sblock=Combat Information]Urrtar cast Cause Fear (Will DC 13, success leaves him shaken for 1 round) on Boots
Darax healed 4 hp

Initiative:
Hobgoblins
You guys

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   05/14 HP remaining;  Prone
Iago:      14/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     09/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     11/20 HP remaining; 

CLW Wand (13 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6 Bombs (Iago), 6 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Hob1: 21 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Hob2: 20 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Darax: 18 dmg
Urrtarr: 4 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 9.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 15, 2011)

Denizel wakes up with a start and gives a little yelp at the blurred vision of the Tengu standing above him. He shakes himself and comes to. _Oh I've woken up like this before._ _Oh do shut up._ Taking quick grasp of the situation, he reaches out and taps Sylla with his healing wand and then grasps at his fallen dagger.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Denizel actually had a dagger in his hand, and had dropped his crossbow a few turns ago. I see I failed to update my stat block. I'll assume my dagger is now dropped.

Standard: Cure Light Wounds on Sylla 3 hp
Move: Grab Dagger
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 5
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Dagger/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 12 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 15, 2011)

Boots whines pitifully as a wave over fear washes over him. Cringing, he steps forward to do battle.

Sylla glares at the wizard. "You are next, _nadorhuan,_ but you..." she says to Darax, as she comes around the table, _"You hurt my wolf." _


[sblock=Actions] 
Boots
5 foot step to N22, full attack (Claw 2 was actually a 17. Didn't type the +1 for some reason.)

Sylla
Move: Move the long way around the table to M21, avoiding AoO.
Standard: Attack Darax with hanbo.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17*+4* (13+4 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 12/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Hanbo
Current Conditions in Effect: Shield (17 rounds remaining)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 11/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Shaken[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 15, 2011)

Not sure if Iago is ready to re-enter the fray or not Agno is hesitant to rush right up and engage the hobgoblin and block the more combat savvy alchemist.  However, he sees another passageway and if it leads around like the last one did...  

"Hurrr...get over here priest," he mutters.  "No use standing _there_.  Ha!"

Making his decision Agno moves over to the other passageway and looks down it to see if it does lead around to the same room.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* to K21
*Standard* depends on what he sees from his new location...
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 16, 2011)

Boots fails to hurt the hobgoblin leader.  However, Sylla manages to give him a light wound.






The tunnel next to Agno slopes downwards severely into the dark, more like a sloped pit.  The bottom is about 15-20 feet down and opens to the north northwest and out of sight.  There is also a chest in the southeast corner that was not visible to the tengu before.

Boots and Sylla can see more of the room behind Urrtarr, seeing a bed and the far wall.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 9





[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Hobgoblins
You guys

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   05/14 HP remaining;  
Iago:      14/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     12/16 HP remaining; Healed 3
Boots:     11/20 HP remaining; Shaken 1 round

CLW Wand (13 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6 Bombs (Iago), 6 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago); Shaken (Boots)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Hob1: 21 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Hob2: 20 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Darax: 23 dmg
Urrtarr: 4 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Iago and Agno (Standard Action) are left for Round 9.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Iago surges forward, falchion at the ready.

[sblock=actions]
Double move to M22 (with the Chair being difficult, I think that counts as double)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 16, 2011)

Agno blinks, not expecting a pit that descends into darkness.

"Hurrr...eyes of Tengu are not made for dark pits."

Seeing Iago rejoin the fray Agno instead casts _Guidance_ upon himself.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* to K21
*Standard* cast Guidance on self
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 17, 2011)

With you trying to gang up on them, the hobgoblin  female unleashes another magical bolt.  The pin point of light only  inflicts a minor wound on Boots.  She steps back and removes a potion vial from a pouch.







Darax tries once again to put an end to the wolf-like creature and he misses with a might chop of his battle axe.  He too steps back to take cover in the tunnel as he straps his shield back in place.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 10





[sblock=Combat Information]Boots hit for 2 dmg

Initiative:
Hobgoblins
You guys

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   05/14 HP remaining;  
Iago:      14/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     12/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     09/20 HP remaining; 2 dmg

CLW Wand (13 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6 Bombs (Iago), 6 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago); Guidance (Agno)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Hob1: 22 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Hob2: 21 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Darax: 23 dmg
Urrtarr: 4 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 10.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 17, 2011)

Iago chokes down his urge to push after the retreating hobgoblin, deciding to let Boots press his attack.  Instead he sidesteps, drawing his dagger and throwing it at the caster behind him.

[sblock=actions]
5' step to N23
Move:  Draw dagger
Std:  Throw dagger at Urtarr
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 17, 2011)

Denizel quickly scrambles to his feet and try's the same magical trick, this time on the warrior. 

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: Stand Up
Standard: Use Daze on Darax
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 5
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Dagger/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 12 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 18, 2011)

Sylla growls at the hobgoblin as he retreats.  "_Get _him, Boots.  _Kill _him."  She swipes at head-level around the corner, trying to distract the fighter.

Boots steps forward, snapping and clawing.


[sblock=Actions]Sylla
Standard: Assist Boots' attack.

Boots
5 foot step to N21, full attack
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17*+4* (13+4 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 12/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Hanbo
Current Conditions in Effect: Shield (16 rounds remaining)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 18, 2011)

Agno scrambles over furniture to get into position next to Sylla.

"Hurrr...cramped quarters!  Makes for dangerous fightings."

Since there is little else he can do at the moment he'll reach out and touch Boots on the flank providing him with a little _Guidance_.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* to M22
*Standard* cast Guidance on Boots
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 19, 2011)

Darax is dazed by the bard's spell, but Boots bites the hobgoblin and drags him down.

With Darax bleeding and dying, the female wails in rage, "NOOOO!  You will pay mutt!" Heedless of her own safety, she sends another pin-point of light into the wolf creature.  Again it unerringly hits, but for only a minor wound.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 11





[sblock=Combat Information]Boots hit for 2 dmg

Initiative:
Hobgoblins
You guys

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   05/14 HP remaining;  
Iago:      14/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     12/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     07/20 HP remaining; 2 dmg

CLW Wand (13 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6 Bombs (Iago), 6 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
2 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago); Guidance (Agno/Boots)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Hob1: 23 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Hob2: 22 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Darax: 33 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Urrtarr: 4 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 11.


----------



## Systole (Dec 19, 2011)

As the hobgoblin warrior goes down, Sylla bares her teeth in something like a grin. Moving behind Iago, she says, "She's all yours, alchemist."


[sblock=Actions]Sylla
Move: N24
Standard: Guidance on Iago.

Boots
5 foot step to M21
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17*+4* (13+4 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 12/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Hanbo
Current Conditions in Effect: Shield (15 rounds remaining)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Iago's expression breaks into a feral grin as he charges across the room, falchion upraised.

[sblock=actions]
Full action:  Charge to N20 (+2 attk, -2 AC), use Guidance for Attk roll
[/sblock]


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2011)

Agno raises a hand to release a blast of electrical energy when Iago charges the magic wielding hobgoblin.

"Wai... _hurrr_."

With no healing left beyond calling for a burst of Issolatha's divine energy (and not wanting to inadvertently heal the hobgoblin) he drops his hand and thinks.  Reluctantly and with the now (overly) familiar words and motions he reaches out and bestows _guidance_ upon Boots.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* no move action
*Standard* _Guidance_ on Boots
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 20, 2011)

Not wanting to get in the way, Denizel simply cures some of his won wounds and watches. 

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Standard: Use Cure Light Wounds on Self 7 hp
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Dagger/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 11 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 20, 2011)

Boots sits down and sneezes.  He shrugs at Agno.  With a brief glance at Sylla, he whispers to the tengu, "It's best to just let them get it out of their systems."

[sblock=ooc]Just confirming that Boots will be done for the round.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 20, 2011)

Urrtarr takes the charge and she is staggered from the half-orc's mighty blow.  She cannot continue resisting and falls to her knees in surrender.









*OOC:*


Combat Over





[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   12/14 HP remaining;  healed 7
Iago:      14/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     12/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     07/20 HP remaining; 

CLW Wand (12 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6 Bombs (Iago), 6 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3 Lightning Arcs (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago); Guidance (Iago/Agno/Boots)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Hob1: 24 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Hob2: 23 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Darax: 34 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Urrtarr: 16 dmg; Disabled
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Combat is over, but I cannot update other things tonight.  Busy.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Iago grunts, a mixture of satisfaction with the blow and frustration that he had spent so much of the battle incapacitated.  Then he sets about tying up his quarry.

"We should set a rearguard," he mutters to his companions.  "We're boxed in here, don't want to get surprised."

OOC:  I vote we confirm there is no back way into this room, and then set a guard in the hallway just outside of the sleeping quarters where we found the goblins.  Then the rest of us search the room.  The chest is of obvious interest (I haven't been hit with a good poison needle trap in ages!), and Iago wants a look at that alchemical laboratory.  Sound good?


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 21, 2011)

The hobgoblin mage doesn't resist.

The room behind the kneeling Urrtarr has torches are still sputtering to provide  illumination. There is a bed in left corner  and desk in the opposite one. The quality of the furniture, though  scratched and worn, was of better craftsmanship than the furniture in  the other rooms previously explored. The hide blankets are mussed and  dangling half onto the floor, giving the room a feel that someone was  recently using it.

There is a short passage the ends in two stout,  iron-bound wooden doors across the room. A large bar blocks them from this side and a crude drawing is on one door.

        *GM:*  Awarded 1400XP (350 each).  With time-based awards you are within spitting distance of 3rd level.  However, depending on what you do we will be delaying level ups for an encounter or two.


----------



## Systole (Dec 21, 2011)

Sylla retrieves her spear and bow, and begins stabbing the fallen hobgoblins through the heart. "You'll need not worry about your healing magics working on these, priest," she explains. When she reaches the leader, she bends down to whisper something in his ear and then gives the killing blow a little vicious twist. 

Boots shudders. "I wish she wouldn't do that," he mutters.

"Check the hole," she says to Boots. As the eidolon heads off she turns to Iago. "Boots and I will guard the common room, but we also need a pair of eyes on that hole. And we've left a trail of bodies from here to the entrance, and a dark corridor behind us.  The bugbear's room is a secure place to rest and gather the spoils of battle, if need be."

She glances at the prisoner. "The wizard also needs to convince us to keep her alive."


[sblock=Actions]Sylla
Sylla will coup de grace on the downed hobgoblins so Agno can drop a healbomb or two.

Boots
Move to K21, active Perception check with Guidance
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17*+4* (13+4 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 12/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: Shield (~8 rounds remaining)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 21, 2011)

Denizel moves forward to heal Boots while people work out the next step. "I haven't had the best luck in searching thus far, but I can certainly see trouble coming. Maybe you two should search and interrogate while I watch the rear."

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Standard: Use Cure Light Wounds on Boots5 hp

If people want me to heal them just speak up.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Dagger/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 10 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Leaving the prisoner where he can see her, Iago sets to looking through the alchemical glassware in the laboratory.  After a quick examination of the apparatus, both to find anything useful and to try to determine its purpose, he turns his attention to the chest.

[sblock=OOC]
Iago will wait to start searching until Agno has healed him (or explained that he's not going to).

What skill rolls do I need to make re: the alchemical gear?  Also, Iago will examine the chest for traps, and stand back and try and open it by pushing up the lid with his falchion.  If it is locked, he will examine the lock for traps.  If he finds none, he will try to open it.

I'm traveling through 1/2, so my responses may be spotty, but I'll try and stay active.  Happy Holidays all!
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 22, 2011)

Agno plucks at Iago's sleeve and motions at the others.

"Hurrr...Gather round."

He glares at the hobgoblin sorcerer or wizard or whatever she is.

"Not her."

When everyone is gathered Agno will beseech Issolatha for a burst of divine healing...





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* no move action
*Standard* channel energy to heal: 1d6=4; That should heal everyone up to full except for Boots.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 3/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 22, 2011)

Urrtarr behaves as Iago drags her in to the entrance to her room.  Iago begins rifling through her things on the table.

Boots cannot see more than Agno before when he looks down the tunnel or slanted pit.  There appears to be a faint moaning or howling sound perhaps.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   14/14 HP remaining; 
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     16/20 HP remaining; 

CLW Wand (11 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6 Bombs (Iago), 6 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 1/4 Channel Energy
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago);
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Perception checks first for Iago. Same with the chest.


----------



## Systole (Dec 22, 2011)

Sylla nods to Denizel. “Boots will go with you if you want to stand watch in the common room … or get an early start on the looting,” she adds, and then appears to struggle internally for a moment. At last she speaks, but the words seem almost painful for her. “You were … less pitiful than I expected. I … _Boots_ thanks you for healing him.”

She turns to the captive.  "You, wizard ... you are going to tell us everything we want to know. About the chest, your lab equipment, the tunnel, the door." Her eyes narrow. "But before you speak, look to my wolf for a moment, and listen to me. I summoned that creature here from the darkest hells of the Hidden Path, where the skies are fire and the rivers are blood. I've seen him run down four goblins in twenty heartbeats, and slay a dire weasel in the blink of an eye. Your pet bugbear is lying dead not thirty paces from here with his spine torn out. My wolf did that.

''But what is relevant to this conversation is this: Between the two of us, between myself and the demon-born killing machine with the blood of your chieftan drying on his muzzle... _

"He_ is the _nice one."_


[sblock=Actions]Sylla
Intimidate/interrogate the wizard. The dark corridor and any other goblin patrols are of secondary interest if she starts talking.

EDIT: Extended the speech based on the roll.

Boots
Boots will keep watch with Denizel in the common room.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17*+4* (13+4 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 15/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 23, 2011)

Denizel retrieves his dropped crossbow, stops to listen to Sylla's words, and not wanting to ruin things simply goes out to keep watch with boots. Once they are in range of each other and leans over and says to the beast. \

"I believe she almost said something kind back there."

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Retrieves crossbow then goes to keep watch. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Dagger/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 10 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 24, 2011)

Urrtarr starts trembling once the bloodthristy elf approaches after killing her mate and his henchmen in cold blood.  Struggling against the bonds once the threats begin are enough to open her wounds further, causing the leaking her life blood on the stone floor as the hobgoblin mage falls unconscious on her side, now dying.

        *GM:*  Sorry, after killing the dying hobs in that fashion, she won't listen for a minute before trying to struggle. Any strenuous actions puts her below 0 HP. If you heal her and continue, I won't make you re-roll.


----------



## Systole (Dec 24, 2011)

Sylla frowns as the hobgoblin passes out.  "Agno, your skills are required.  I seem to have ... broken this one."

[sblock=ooc]Muahahahahaha, fair enough.

Totally worth it, though.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 24, 2011)

Agno looks up from where he was peering down the hole near Boots.  He makes a distracted wave of the hand in Sylla's general direction and says something in an airy language.

"Hurrr...  She won't die.  Is that good enough?  Or do you wish her to be... hurrr, _awake_ so you can terrorize her to the brink of death once more?"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* cast _Stabilize_ on Urtarr[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 3/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 24, 2011)

Iago takes little notice of these goings on, focusing on the alchemical apparatus.  He rifles through it purposefully, examining the mage's notes as well as her concoctions.

He then moves to the dark hole where boots is standing and glances down quickly, wondering if his exquisite night vision will uncover more than the others could see.  Then, finally, he moves to examine the chest.


----------



## Systole (Dec 26, 2011)

Sylla shrugs at the tengu.  "It's of little concern to me whether you tend to the hobgoblin now, or tend to Iago later, after an experiment of hers explodes in his face."  

She bends down and begins looting the dead hobgoblins, while keeping a watchful eye on the pit.



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17*+4* (13+4 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 15/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 26, 2011)

Iago finds that the table is strewn with components and reagents of multiple uses.  His initial look finds that he cannot tell if any of the vials contain useful concoctions or not.

Examining the chest, he finds a trap that will trigger on trying to open the latch on the container.

There are still no sounds coming from the pit that Iago can hear.

Checking the bodies, you find a few things besides their collection of weaponry and armor.  Urrtarr had a wand of some sort and 4 flasks (2 acid & 2 Alchemist's fire).  Each hobgoblin was also carrying a potion vial of pale yellow liquid.

        *GM:*  Treasury updated


----------



## Systole (Dec 26, 2011)

Sylla takes hobgoblin leader's longbow, and exhales appreciatively.  She tests the pull a few times, and for once actually smiles.

"I've been wanting one of these," she murmurs.

She checks briefly over the wand and potions.

[sblock=OOC]Merry f*cking Christmas to Sylla!  That bow is perfect for her.  Goodbye 1d8, hello 1d8+2.

Sylla will also grab one of the chain shirts, if there are no objections.

Last thing, she'll try to ID the wand and will roll an assist check for Iago to ID the potions.[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17*+4* (13+4 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 15/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 27, 2011)

Iago pockets the acid and alchemist's fire, smiling as he replenishes his store of volatile chemicals.  He then raises the hobgoblin's battle axe, smiling as he savors the weapon's heft.  It is a fine weapon.  He turns his attention to the chest.

"Wake her up," he grumbles to Agno, referring to the caster.  "The chest is trapped, and I want her to open it."

[sblock=OOC: Disarming]
PM:  If we can't find a better way to open the chest, you indicated the trap was specific to the latch, yes?  What if Iago just hacked his way through the lid with a battleaxe?  Would that set off the trap?
[/sblock]


[sblock=OOC]
Re:  Acid and alchemist's fire, Iago will use his own two flasks of acid before dipping into party treasure, but I'm assuming we'd rather use those in combat if a good opportunity presents itself, rather than sell them.

Iago will also wield the battleaxe, as I think he's the only one who can.


[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC: Disarming]







mfloyd3 said:


> If we can't find a better way to open the chest, you indicated the trap was specific to the latch, yes?  What if Iago just hacked his way through the lid with a battleaxe?  Would that set off the trap?



Yes, I said it was on the latch. Though I am not sure Iago would be able to tell what will set it off specifically.  But I think it is a reasonable assumption that hacking through the lid would by-pass the trap.

Since Iago hasn't rolled to ID potions, I cannot adjudicate the assist.[/sblock]Sylla finds that the wand will shoot magic missiles, ten charges worth.

        *GM:*  Updated Treasury


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 27, 2011)

Iago pauses from his work a moment to check the potions, holding each one up to the torchlight in turn.

OOC:  Using Craft Alchemy for the check (only +8 right now, b/c of Iago's INT reduction)


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 27, 2011)

Agno nods at Iago's request to wake up the hobgoblin wizard.  Or rather, what he chooses to take as a request.  He approaches Boots.

"If you still have, hurrr... _wounds_, I call Issolatha's divine healing presently."

Agno will channel energy into healing.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Sorry for the delay.  Hope you all had a happy holiday.

*Move* --
*Standard* channel energy: 6 hp healing[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 28, 2011)

Iago identifies the first two of the four potions as  healing phials. Based on their similarity and the markings in goblin,  they are all probably the same.

Urrtarr stirs awake as some of her wounds are healed.  Boots is no longer wounded either.  The hobgoblin mage, looks at you all with hatred, "Ahh fook," she mutters in Goblin tongue and struggles against her bonds again.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   14/14 HP remaining; 
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     20/20 HP remaining; 

CLW Wand (11 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago);
```
Urrtarr has 4hp[/sblock]        *GM:*  Treasury updated for all four potions.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


My apologies for the lack of posting, holidays and work. I don't think I want any treasure. Better update later.


----------



## Systole (Dec 29, 2011)

Sylla looks at the hobgoblin irritably.  She fingers her new bow with clear intent.  "Wrong language," she growls.

[sblock]Good cop/bad cop or just let Sylla go to it?[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17*+4* (13+4 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 15/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 29, 2011)

[sblock=spoiler]
I vote to just let Sylla go, with her monster Intimidate skill.  Iago is in no state of mind to play good cop anyway.  Perhaps Agno would want a go?
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 29, 2011)

Agno stands and watches Sylla and the hobgoblin wizard with a bit of concern.  He isn't certain how far the elf is willing to go.  Or maybe he _is_ certain and he doesn't like it, nor his own part in it.  But if she can get the hobgoblin to talk, he will tolerate it a bit longer.  He makes a clicking sound with his beak and shakes his head.

"The secret of that, hurrr... language has not been granted me.  I recommend you speak your answers in the common tongue, or..."

Agno gives Sylla a theatrical side-glance.

"...I may not be able to restrain her."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 30, 2011)

Denizel pokes his head back into the main chamber with a smile. "Are we having communication issues?"

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
If we wanted to do good cop bad cop, Denizel has the charisma and knows goblin.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Dagger/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 10 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 31, 2011)

"You speak their gibberish?" Sylla asks Denizel, then turns back to the prisoner.  She leans uncomfortably close to the hobgoblin.  "Tell her that if she really wants to run, I'll ..."

Sylla grins evilly.  "Tell her that if she wants to run, I'll _*let *_her," she whispers in the wizard's ear.  "I'll be *happy *to take off the ropes.  I'll even give her a head start.  Tell her that I really *want *her to run."



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17*+4* (13+4 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 31, 2011)

Denizel walks over to the goblinoid with an uneasy smile. He looks to Sylla one more time before translating. "Na, Sylla sako, kad jei norite pabėgti, ji reikia jums. Ji reikia atrišti lynai ir viskas. Tačiau ji sako šiame Creepy taip, kad atrodo rodo, ji reikia mėgautis žudyti jums už veikia."

[sblock=Goblin]Well, Sylla says that if you'd like to run away, she'd let you. She'd untie the ropes and everything. However, she's saying in this creepy way that seems to indicate she'd enjoy killing you for running.[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Denizel is of course inferring that it would be best for the goblin to just cooperate here.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Dagger/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 10 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2011)

Urrtarr pauses to consider the man's words.  Not liking what he says, not caring about his honeyed tone she resumes struggling.  She snarls a reply in Goblin, "Go ahead and untie me, fooker. I will claw your eyes out so you will have to kill me." 

        *GM:*  Urrtarr is still Hostile Attitude

Happy New Year.   It is already 2012 for me!


----------



## Systole (Dec 31, 2011)

Sylla exhales irritably.  "I liked her better when she was _dying_.  Tell her we want to know what's in the hole, what's down the dark hall, and what's behind the barred door.  I'm not going to ask again."

"Maybe you could try buying her a drink, Denizel," Boots suggests.  "Some dinner?  That's how you bipeds usually do it, right?"



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 1, 2012)

Denizel is obviously a bit uncomfortable with the goblins response and Sylla seems to infer the meaning of her words well enough. He shakes his head at Boots comment. _That's not a bad idea. Could be fun. That's revolting._ "I agree. I mean I. . . agree with Sylla. I don't think kindness is what is going to get through this time."

With a sigh he takes one more chance with the sorceress, more dire this time. "Jums atrodo protinga moteris.Manau, kad galite pasakyti, kad aš mažiau nei mokestis čia.Ji nori žinoti, kas žemyn skylę.Ji nori jums pasakyti jai.Jei ne, aš nemanau, kad ji ketina tave nužudyti.Manau, kad ji vyksta smagiai žudyti jums."

[sblock=Goblin]You seem like an intelligent female. I think you can tell that I'm less than in charge here. She wants to know what's down the hole. She want you to tell her. If you don't, I don't think she's going to kill you. I think she's going to have fun killing you.[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Intimidate then. It's worth a shot.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Dagger/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 10 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 1, 2012)

Urrtarr is properly cowed and humbled. Well, maybe. 

No longer trying to break her bonds, she replies in Goblin, "Yeah, she would wouldn't she.  Fookin' pointy-eared freaks."

"The hole in the guard's room leads to a tunnel.  The tunnel heads to the caves.  There are spiders in the caves, we don't go there.  Send the elf, she should go there."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 1, 2012)

Denizel nods in lind to the Urtarr and looks to Sylla. He changes tongues to one she should be more familiar with. "Elle dit un tunnel va aux cavernes. Je suppose qu'elle se réfère à des grottes qui hurlent que les villageois ont parlé. En outre, ils sont probablement remplis avec des araignées. Elle affirme ne jamais aller là-bas, mais vous devriez."

[sblock=Elven]She says a tunnel goes to the caves. I assume she is referring to the caves that howl that the villagers spoke about. Also, they are probably filled with spiders. She claims they never go down there, but you should.[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
My understanding is that with PF Sense Motive, if I were to roll, the best I could get is the idea that something is wrong, and I'm pretty sure something is wrong. I could not roll to see something specific, like if she really believes there are spiders down there, or they really never go down there. Is that correct?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Dagger/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 10 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 1, 2012)

Sylla nods, but seems to be somewhat disappointed that the wizard has chosen to talk. "Now: the barred door, the dark hallway, and the chest."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 2, 2012)

Urrtarr glances at the elf and answers, in Common, "Dat chest is da gurd's stoof.  Darax's chest gots da stoof o his."

"Da door, back der.  Dat's Noak's hole. Yas like eat udda.  Ya shud go der pointy ears."

        *GM:*  Sense Motive can be used to see if someone is lying.  Core Rules have about 5-6 applications, but only really define three. The others don't need special explanation.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 2, 2012)

Seeing the bard engaged in conversation with the bound mage, Iago makes his way out to the hallway to stand guard.  He brings no light source, seeking to avoid drawing attention to himself, and allows his vision to adjust to the blackness.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 2, 2012)

Agno is relieved that Denizel and Sylla are taking over the interaction with the hobgoblin wizard.  He isn't too comfortable with social situations and even less so with this one so he steps aside and waits for them to finish all their jabbering in tongues that he doesn't know.

"This part, hurrr... I like the least," he mutters to Boots so as not to disturb the negotiations.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 3, 2012)

"Another chest?  Iago will be interested," Sylla says.  "We're not done yet.  First: The chests ... how are the traps disarmed?  Second: What is down the dark corridor, beyond the kitchen?  Third: Who is Noak?"

Sylla pauses.  "One final question.  The villagers sent a group to parley with you.  Where are they?"

[sblock=ooc]I'd rather Sylla's Sense Motive checks were rolled by the GM.  At present, she's inclined to believe that the wizard is telling the truth, aside from the insults.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2012)

Urrtarr tries to answer twice while the elf peppers her with questions. When they finish, she replies in Common, "Don't kna ta undoo da guardz trap.  Darax donna trap dat chest unner bed.  No gobber stupid enuf ta take his stoof. He da cheef."

"Dat way go outta cave.  Der udda tunnel go ta spider cave too."

"Heh, Noak?  She da bla wrym dat et da dum-dums. She et gobberz iffin dey go inna der.  Darax, he dun tawk ta her."


----------



## Systole (Jan 3, 2012)

Sylla snorts in disgust at the last statement.  "A black wyrm?  You truly expect us to believe that?"  She reaches for her new bow.  "I'm ... _disappointed_." 

[sblock=ooc]I'm updating Sylla's AC for the chain shirt for the time being.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 4, 2012)

Urrtarr doesn't bother answering the elf, but so far there are no obvious signs the hobgoblin has been trying to deceive you.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 4, 2012)

Denizel gets slightly worried at the talk of a black worm. He rings his hands and looks between Sylla and the hobgoblin. _Finally some adventure! It would be very good for your reputation._ Denizel wasn't as convinced as the voices in his head.

"Si nous sommes face à un dragon noir, je suis un fraid je suis mal préparée. Pensons-nous que nous avons le temps d'. . . retour à la ville?" Denizel didn't have much hope that his request would be granted.

[sblock=Elven]If we are to face a black dragon, I'm a fraid I'm ill prepared. Do we think we have time to. . .return to town?[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Denizel cannot currently cast his Hideous Laughter Spell, because he is missing the component. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Dagger/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 10 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 4, 2012)

Sylla looks at Denizel with suspicion. "For what reason? I don't recall seeing dragon-fighting equipment on sale when we were there yesterday. And I doubt a dragon would associate with these scum. It's probably a large black lizard they keep locked up."

She makes her way into the leader's room, looking for a chest. "Iago, get the guards' chest open, and then make sure the leader's chest is safe before we open it. After that, we'll loot the goblins and set up in Bronk's room. Stay in pairs, and if you find trouble, run and get the rest of the group. After we've gotten everything together, we can decide how to proceed."

[sblock=ooc]If all we've got let is the cave spiders and door #3, we can probably finish the looting? Sylla is naturally paranoid, so she'll remain wary throughout the process.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 5, 2012)

Agno blinks large golden eyes as he takes in Sylla's comments.

"Set up in Bronk's room?  If you mean, hurrr... _camp_, I find this cave stifling."  He shudders and his feathers puff momentarily.  Smoothing them down with his hand he continues,  Under the open sky would be much better."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 5, 2012)

Denizel sighs. "I am merely short on spell components, but if you think we are fine I shall follow.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Dagger/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 10 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2012)

There is a chest located underneath the bed in Darax's room.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 7, 2012)

Iago hears Sylla call his name with instructions, and comes back into the room.  "Fine if you want to work in pairs," he tells her.  "But someone needs to watch the hall.  Set Boots on it?"  He suggests.

He makes his way over to the trapped chest he examined earlier.  He considers checking the guards for a key, but decides not to bother, as he does not wish to use the trapped lock in any case.  He drapes a blanket over the chest, hoping to muffle the sound at least slightly, and begins swinging the greataxe down in powerful strokes.

OOC:  Not sure how much damage I need to do to open the thing.  Should I roll damage for a series of attacks?  At this point, Iago is doing 1d12+6 w/the Greataxe, so it should not take long to get the chest open.  I'm rolling a Perception check on Darax's chest to look for a trap, as that will be his next stop.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2012)

Since someone needs to watch the hall Agno moves across to take up that position.

"I shall perform the, hurrr... duties of hall watching."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 8, 2012)

"The town if we must.  Outdoors if you prefer," Sylla says.  "I will join you, priest.  Boots, come."  Sylla moves to the common room.  Slinging her bow, she begins looting the nearby bodies, and loading the gear into Boots' saddlebags.

"Ugh, boss!" Boots complains.  "This is demeaning.  I have dignity!  I'm very proud of my dignity."

Sylla sighs.  "If you stop complaining, you can have a beer later."

"A beer?  A whole beer?  For me?  You got yourself a deal, boss!"

The elf rolls her eyes.  "Dignity, thy name is wolf," she mutters.



[sblock=ooc]Sylla will move to the common room with Boots and begin looting the closer bodies.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 8, 2012)

"If we are not going to press on,"  grunts Iago, hacking at the chest.  "We might need to go back to the town.  When the goblins find what we have done, there may be a reprisal.  We will need to be on-hand to help defend the town."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 8, 2012)

Denizel gulps. He wasn't really thinking about the town._I have no knowledge to defend such things._ _Well then, maybe you should listen to us._ Denizel sighs yet again.

"It might be easier to just keep going then. The town looked like it needed weeks of work. . . and we are but four. Err five." His eyes fall on the hobgoblin prisoner. "Six. If we return to town we should take her to local authorities, but I think we may have better chances defensing ourselves here. Not that I know I suppose."

Denizel returns to the hall to stay in pairs with Agno.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
If we're going to rest, I vote for resting here. I do not want to try defending that town.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Dagger/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 10 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 8, 2012)

*GM:*  Going to fast forward a bit.     Iago doesn't find any traps on the chest under Darax's bed.  Opening it up reveals some gold and silver coins, 2 potion vials and a rolled up piece of parchment.

Taking an axe to the trapped chest, Iago manages to slowly progress on making a hole, but the trap triggers unexpectedly.  Lucky for the half-orc the darts that spray out 5 feet in all directions missed him.  Now safe to open, he finds some gold coins and a finely crafted suit of studded leather and longsword.

The others gather up a collection of smaller weapons and some coins from the dead goblins too.  You can continue to gather the gear of the ones in the hallway too.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Awarded 400XP for the trap.  

I updated the first post with the treasure for the entire opening encounter from the cave entrance. Even though you haven't collected it all yet, it saves me effort.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 8, 2012)

Denizel assists in gathering all the equipment up since he's in the hall anyway. Upon returning them to the others, he notices there are now several MWK Longswords and takes one for himself. He sees Iago empty the chest and notices the work on the armor is better than any goblin should have.

"How does it smell?" He asks cautiously. 

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
I will take one of the MWK Longswords. I can also use the MWK Studded Leather unless someone else wants it.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Crossbow/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 10 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 8, 2012)

In response to the bard's question, Iago looks at him in annoyance.  "I don't know," he mutters, tossing him the armor, "I can't smell anything over that damned perfume of yours."

He holds the potions up to the torchlight.

OOC:  Rolling to ID the potions with Craft: Alchemy

EDIT:  Damn!  Iago may have spent most of the last fight asleep, but he is a potion-identifying-machine!


----------



## Systole (Jan 8, 2012)

"The gear is colllected.  We should reconnoiter the dark hallway to make sure there are no active threats.  After that, we will need to camp before we try our luck with the big lizard."  She glances at the hobgoblin.  "For now, we can leave her in the latrine, with a bunk blocking the door."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 9, 2012)

Agno cocks one head to the side and stares off into the distance.  He is plainly thinking or organizing his words.  Finally he breaks his stare and begins giving his opinion:

"The town is still under threat.  Until we are, hurrr... _certain_ we have contained that threat we should press on.  None of us have injury but our capability to heal is greatly reduced at the moment."

He fidgets as if reluctant to ask, but then continues.

"An hour delay for the seeking of guidance from Issolatha would not be remiss."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* temple sword
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 9, 2012)

Sylla gives a brief shrug.  "Your goddess has been useful enough.  We can spare an hour for her."
 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 9, 2012)

Iago determines that the two potions were Darax's spare healing potions. Urrtarr says nothing about being stuffing the latrine room.

        *GM:*  Which of the MWK longswords is Denizel taking?

I updated the first post with the potions.


----------



## Systole (Jan 9, 2012)

[sblock=Metagaming]Did we fail to Detect Magic on the loot?  I meant to, and I thought we did, but it could have slipped by me.  If we didn't, Sylla will do so.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 10, 2012)

Of the items previously not  checked for magical auras, you find the trapped hobgoblin chest's armor  and longsword are magical as well.  It would appear that the hobgoblins  perhaps did not realize this, otherwise they might have been using  them.

[sblock=Updated Map





[/sblock]        *GM:*  I do think you all forgot. So it makes a difference on which sword Denizel takes.  Bronk's shield is also magical when you loot that.  Updated 1st post.

So far I have you still all in the goblin's barracks room, not actually entering the hallway yet. I want grid coordinates as you move, please.  You might as well roll 2 Perception checks to as you move for me to bank for later.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 10, 2012)

OOC:  OK, based on the treasury, am I correct in thinking the two potions in the chest were CLWs?

Breaking character for a minute, our plan is to do a quick check of the darkened hallway, then rest up?  What is Agno going to do with his hour?

Also, I gather that we are thinking that the big black lizard is responsible for the attacks somehow?  Possibly by driving the goblins out of the deeper caverns and into the surface, where they need to make raids?  Is that why Sylla thinks we need to attack it?

It seems to me we do have a choice.  We've already slaughtered well over 30 goblins (including the warbands), including some apparent leaders.  It's not clear that the goblins *will* behave nicely, even if we make it possible for them to go back to their caverns.  Then there's the question of which target is easier.  

Obviously we need to sort out the plan IC, but I wanted to check if we're all on the same page as far as what we think is going on.  If you ask Iago while he is under the influence of the mutagen, he'll favor killing off the goblins.  If you ask him after it wears off (probably fairly soon), he'll favor looking for a more peaceable way to do things.

I think Denizel and Sylla should interrogate the hobgoblin some more, and try to figure out why the goblins are attacking the village and what we can do to stop it (short of killing them all).


----------



## Systole (Jan 10, 2012)

Sylla peers at the looted items, murmuring something mystical-sounding under her breath. "Magical. Let me see those," she says. As she examines the items, she adds, "We'll collect the loot back to the entrance, then give Phoenicus his hour. Stay together."

[sblock=actions]Examining the magical goodies. I'll do Bronk's shield when we get to it. Afterwards, Sylla will advance down the 20 column, one or two squares behind Boots, in the 19 column.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]If we give Agno an hour, he gets his druid spells from level 2, and a familiar as well, I believe. If we're going to do any more exploring today, we should probably do that first.

According to the wizard, the goblins fed the villager delegation to the dragon/lizard, so it's probably big enough to be a threat and therefore it's probably part of the contract. But Sylla is also liking the idea of some black reptile-hide armor, although she's not likely to mention that up front.

Sylla is not interested in why the goblins chose to attack, so someone else will have to ask about that one. Nor will she offer to negotiate.

Where are we leaving the prisoner?[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 11, 2012)

OOC:  Let's leave the hobgoblin tied up in the latrine, with some furniture stacked up in front of the door so she can't get out even if she slips the knots.  Also, did we find her spellbook?  Iago will want that.

Hold off on further interrogation while we check the hallway.  Systole, I'm not sure what you mean about the 19 and 20 -- I thought the corridor we wanted ran right to left (that's the one we haven't explored yet).  If Iago's mutagen is still in effect, he'll walk one step behind and to the side of Boots.  So, say, Boots at AB17, Iago at AC18, Sylla at AC 20, if I've got the direction right.  Sound OK?


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 11, 2012)

Agno nods his head, pleased that Sylla has seen the usefulness of his goddess since it is rare in his experience that anyone does so.

"Hurrr.  Cache salvaged gear near the entrance and allow sight of the sky for my augury then explore the hallway we bypassed?  Yes?"

When the group heads out (pending actual decision on their action) Agno will remain back with Denizel as Iago, Boots and Sylla take the lead.  Being more comfortable with the bow he switches weapons again.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Perception: 1d20+10=12, 1d20+10=26

Gaining the familiar at that time would be up to Perrin, presuming we even make it that far.  I don't think the familiar would be particularly useful in these circumstances but I would like to get it.  The spells would give us a bit more staying power.

*Move* to W20, then AC20 and further out...
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 11, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]We're cleaning up the looted items first, headed to the entrance, and then chilling out for a bit.  The column 19/20 is the top-to-bottom walk.  After Agno gets his spells, we can come back and work out the right-to-left walk.

I know this kills Iago's mutagen, but I'd very much like to let GE get his 2nd level spells -- I have a character who leveled as a caster and then didn't get a chance to rest for like 3 sessions.  Speaking from experience, it reeeaaaally sucks.  Like, beyond belief.  You're sitting there like, "Hey, I got a new level ... except I can't actually use any of the stuff associated with the new level.  So it's sort of like being the same level I just was, except I have d6-2 more HP now.  Whoop de frickin' doo.  And look, the fighter is beheading 8 goblins a round with the Improved Cleave feat he just got.  Isn't that nice."[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
OK, I misunderstood the plan.  Regroup by the entrance is fine.  Since we have the time, Iago will brew up a second extract of Shield while Agno is communing.

If Boots is in column 20, Iago will be one 5' step behind him in column 19, with Sylla presumably one space behind Iago.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 11, 2012)

*GM:*  The longsword is +1.  Sorry, I am not able to post much more than that tonight. Since I think I will end up delaying your leveling up to 3rd a bit so you can actually enjoy 2nd level some first, I think it is a good idea to take a 1 hour break IC to acquire your features.

You have not even looked for Urrtarr's spellbook, IIRC. Iago made a bad roll looking on her work table and then you moved on.

I see no reason to make getting the familiar difficult if you have a decent way IC to get it.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 11, 2012)

OOC:  OK, well, if a roll specifically for the spellbook is allowed:

Iago pauses as they gather up the rest of the loot, eyeing the workbench.  "It must be here," he grumbles and sets about searching the room once again.  He seems to be searching for a secret compartment.  He also checks what he guesses to be the hobgoblin's sleeping area.


----------



## Systole (Jan 11, 2012)

"A magical blade for you, bard," Sylla says with an hint of mockery.  "Use it well.  The armor is magical, but beyond my knowledge.  Now: we've left nothing behind that's useful?  The wizard's spellbook, alchemical equipment?  And these rooms -- this common room, the kitchen, and the bugbear's room -- were they thoroughly searched?"

[sblock=ooc]I think we hurried through everything on the way here.  Where do we need more searching?[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 12, 2012)

Searching thoroughly, Iago finds two potion vials with some reddish liquid among the other paraphernalia on the work bench.  Urrtarr's spell-book lies on the small table near her bed, not difficult to find since you are no longer distracted by hobgoblins on the loose.

[sblock=Updated Map






[/sblock]        *GM:*  Updated Treasury post again.

You have not searched the two rooms off the kitchen, only opened the doors to check inside. You did not search any rooms prior to entering the barracks, fighting that pursuit battle.  I think you should provide specific grid coordinates every post as you do your searching around since I think your plans are changing from previously provided coordinates.


----------



## Systole (Jan 12, 2012)

"Something you missed, alchemist? Let me see them," Sylla says, but shrugs. "Your specialty, not mine." Her invesitgations complete she turns to her eidolon. "Boots, guard the intersection," she says, moving down the corridor to loot the kitchen defender. That done, she moves into the kitchen to search the pantry.

[sblock=actions]Detect Magic/Spellcraft to assist Iago identify the potions. Read Magic to identify the spells in the book.

EDIT: Better hope Iago is still a potion identifying machine, because Sylla is no help.

Boots will go to AB19 and lurk in the shadows. Sylla will loot the bodies at X19, then go to V13 and poke through the pantry.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 13, 2012)

In the dim light Agno's eyes reflect light with small flashes of gold.  He follows after Sylla tilting his head in a questioning manner.

"An extra set of eyes would be, hurrr... _useful_, would they not?"

While the elf searches the pantry he paces around the kitchen looking for something even though he doesn't know what that might be.  His first circuit of the room he pays particular attention to the corners (Z14, Z17, U14, U17), on his second, the table.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Agno has a +10 Perception.  He could take 10 as he walks around for a final 20.

*Move* --
*Standard* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 13, 2012)

Iago looks over the potions attempting to identify them.  He considers asking the hobgoblin mage what they are, but decides he would not trust the answer.  But he asks her another question.

"Why did the goblins attack the village?  What made them decide to start raiding the surface?"

OOC:  Iago will ask his question at S24.  Likely when he has his answer, he will check that the latrine is sturdy enough to prevent escape, and stuff her in it.  He will then find something heavy to put against the door to keep her trapped.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2012)

Iago thinks both potions are the same, but can only be sure that one is Resistance of Acid. 

The spellbook contains Sleep, Color Spray, Magic Missile, Cause Fear, Burning Hands, Message, Mending, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Read Magic, Acid Splash, and Mage Hand.

Urrtarr replies, "Naok telled us ta.  But, da village close, why'd not raid it. Eezy pickins."

        *GM:*  Updated Treasury post again.

Little busy tonight, I will update the map after Denizel's post.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 14, 2012)

"Who is Naok?" asks Iago darkly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 15, 2012)

Iago realizes that he can secure either of the latrines with some footlockers and bunk beds.

Urrtarr replies, "Naok is da black wrym."

        *GM:*  I will advance things based on Sylla's and Agno's actions after Iago finishes up with Urrtarr to stuff her in the latrine.  When Sylla is at V13, Agno will be at V14, & Iago will be at W23 or W24.

I still need the longsword question answered for Denizel, but I will just keep him with Iago if I NPC him (taking mundane MWK longsword).


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 15, 2012)

"And if Naok were killed?  Would your kind still attack the village?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 15, 2012)

Urrtarr looks up at the half-orc with an angry look and replies, "Ya kilt da tribe.  Ders nawon left, but me."

"Iffin der be new tribe, den we do what we do."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry again everyone. Every so often I stop getting emails from this thread.







After hearing of their magical quality, and since no one else seems to interested, Denizel replaces his regular armor with the magical studded leather and matching longsword. He gives it a little shake and adjusts things here and there before following Sylla to the kitchen and looking around.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
I'm going to risk using the armor with out a full identification. I figure it's at least a little bit more protection and Denizel realizes how vulnerable he really is in melee combat after that last fight.

Perception +4 to search the room. Denizel is especially curious, though less than hopeful, that he can find something in the pantry to use for his fruit tart spell component.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Crossbow/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 10 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 16, 2012)

After Iago stuffs Urrtarr away in the latrine and  barricades the hobgoblin mage inside, the others are searching the  kitchen while Boots guards the intersection.

Sylla is finding most of the items in the pantry are of little value.  But after a careful look, she finds there are various mundane goods and  items worth about 120 gold coins if taken and sold back in the village.

Iago and Denizel are about to enter the pantry when they spot a  seemingly mundane patch of moist stone glistening in the torch light.   But, suddenly it is revealed to be more than a puddle as it begins to  move on its own!















*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Iago is not aware, yet.

Initiative:
You guys
Ooze

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   14/14 HP remaining; 
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     20/20 HP remaining; 

CLW Wand (11 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago);
```
Enemy Status:

```
Ooze (AC5):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 1.

- Knowledge Dungeoneering to Identify ooze.  
- Treasury updated.
- We can return to questioning Urrtarr afterward


----------



## Systole (Jan 16, 2012)

Sylla looks around at the oozing horror coming up behind the tengu.  "Move yourself, priest!  Idiot goblins..."  _Boots, front and center._
_
On my way, boss!_

Sylla moves to get a clear shot, unslinging her new bow.

[sblock=Actions]Sylla: Move to Y15 while drawing bow.  Shooting blob.  Rolling Kungeon in case the target is 10 or less, but Sylla has no ranks in it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 16, 2012)

Urtarr's words give the half-orc a twinge of conscience; the alchemist in him knows that this is likely a sign that the mutagen is wearing off.  Perhaps all the more roughly, Iago stuffs the mage into the latrine and pushes one of the alchemist's heavy benches in front of it, jamming it hard into place.  Satisfied that the mage is dealt with, Iago makes his way down the hallway to check on Boots.

OOC:  Have Iago move to AA21.


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2012)

Agno squawks in surprise, calling out their discovery.

"We have, hurrr... _found_ something.  Rather, _something_ has found us!"

Heeding Sylla's words he retreats moving to the center of the room and scrambling up onto the table (if it is sturdy enough to hold him).





[sblock=Actions/OOC]

*Full-Round* withdraw to X16[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 32/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 16, 2012)

Denizel quickly backs up and fires his crossbow into the ooze, but he over shoots.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Move to X14.
Fire Crossbow. 7 vs AC, 5 damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Crossbow/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 10 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 16, 2012)

[sblock=Player vs. Character Knowledge]I'm kind of stuck here, because as a player, I'm pretty sure I don't want Boots biting that thing, and that the rest of us can just kite the ooze around and shoot it to death.  However, I'm not sure what Sylla is able to assess.

If it were a goblin, Boots would move to V16 and ready a bite attack, and that's what he'll do if Sylla doesn't know better.  If she does know better, Boots will stop at X18.  Please roll Perceptions/attack for me if necessary so as not to slow things down.[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2012)

The table holds the tengu's weight, but the table is not very high.  It was designed for goblins. Given the reach of the puddle's pseudopods, it can still reach him.

Sylla only knows that it is a gray ooze (as if the color wasn't making that obvious), but nothing else.  Boots comes forward and is ready to bite the moving puddle.  His jaws clamp down and he delivers another light wound to the thing.  His jaws are quick and he avoids taking any damage from acid.







However, the puddle's pseudopod slams into his side for a light wound, but the acid is more damaging.








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Iago is aware.
Boots did the readied action, I think.  Rolled 7+4=11 Attack; 3+2 dmg; Reflex 18+5=23 to avoid acid dmg.
Ooze hit Boots for 11 dmg (6 were acid), missed grab attempt

Initiative:
You guys
Gray Ooze

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   14/14 HP remaining; 
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     09/20 HP remaining; 11dmg

CLW Wand (11 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago);
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gray Ooze (AC5): 18 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 2.


----------



## Systole (Jan 17, 2012)

"Ow!  Ow ow ow ouchie sizzly burning!" Boots yelps.

"Get away from it, you moron!" Sylla shouts at him, firing again.

"No need for name-calling," Boots mutters, withdrawing.


[sblock=Actions]Boots: Withdraw to X20.

Sylla: Shoot, move to X19.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hearing the sounds of the fight, Iago rushes back to the doorway.  Seeing the weird, viscous assailant making its way across the floor, Iago draws a flask of alchemist's fire from the pocket where he had stashed it.

OOC:  Move to X17, draw Alchemist's fire (taken from Urtarr's lab).

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2012)

Sylla's arrow sinks in and dissolves in the acid the ooze has for blood.  But she did harm the creature.
















*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You guys
Gray Ooze

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   14/14 HP remaining; 
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     09/20 HP remaining; 

CLW Wand (11 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago);
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gray Ooze (AC5): 28 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Denizel & Agno are left for Round 2.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 18, 2012)

Agno tries to get a clear shot and he sighs in relief when Boots moves out of his line of fire.  He lets his arrow zip towards the ooze...

"Hurrr!  What is this thing?!"

Hopping off the table he retreats to stand next to Boots.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]

*Standard* bow attack vs. AC 14; 1d20=10, 1d6+1=3.  Note: that should have been 1d20+4 but I looked at the wrong map and add a -4 penalty for firing into melee combat.
*Move* to W20[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Guidance

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 20, 2012)

"Well it's some kind of gray. . .blobbish thing. . . . just keep killing it!" Denizel shouts as he fires again.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Reload.
Fire Crossbow. 6 vs AC, 8 damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Crossbow/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 10 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2012)

Two more shafts sink into the puddle and start dissolving in the acid the ooze has for blood. Your efforts are making a difference.






The creature moves slowly and slams a pseudopod into Denizel for crunching blow and some burning acid.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Denizel got hit for 9 dmg + 2 dmg acid

Initiative:
You guys
Gray Ooze

Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   03/14 HP remaining; 11 dmg
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     09/20 HP remaining; 

CLW Wand (11 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago);
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gray Ooze (AC5): 39 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 3.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2012)

Agno holds his ground and draws an arrow back in preparation to fire.

"Hurrr, Denizel!  Move away from the blob-thing!"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Standard* Ready an action to fire as soon as the creature is in the clear.  Bow attack (+PBS & Guidance): 1d20+6=23, 1d6+2=4
*Move* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 21, 2012)

"Ooooowwww! It hurts! It hurts with burning!" Denizel shouts as he staggers backwards, and quickly heals his wounds.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
5-Foot Step back to Y14
Cure Light Wounds on the me! 9

[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Crossbow/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 9 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 21, 2012)

"Get away from it, you moron!" Sylla repeats.

 "I am away from it!" Boots says.

"Him, not you!" the elf responds.

[sblock=Actions]Sylla: 5 ft step to W18 after Agno attacks.  Shoot the blob.

Boots: If the blob is very close to death after Iago's action, Boots will move to V15 and bite.  Otherwise, he'll stay put.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2012)

The last two projectile sink into the puddle and it stops moving, the acid still dissolving the wood and metal of the shafts.  It appears to shrivel adn it loses its sheen in its death.









*OOC:*


Combat: Ended





[sblock=Combat Information]
Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   12/14 HP remaining; 9 healed
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     09/20 HP remaining; 

CLW Wand (10 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect: Mutagen (Iago);
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Awarded 1200xp; 300 each.  Combined with Time-based awards, you all reached 3rd level 22 Jan 2012.

However, you have only had two combat encounters since reaching 2nd level.  Personally, I think you will have more fun delaying the actual leveling itself until you have finished a few more encounters.  You won't lose any XP since the Time-based awards are effective from today for 3rd level regardless. If I increase the difficulty to match level 3 characters, then you will be short appropriate gear for your level and that comes with its own frustration.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Iago lobs the flask he recovered from Urtarr's workbench at the monster.  It shatters in a plume of green fire.

The half-orc draws his sling.

[sblock=actions]
Standard:  Lob Alchemist's fire at blob.
Move:  Draw sling.

Note:  As player knowledge, my recollection is that the ooze is immune to fire (though Iago does not know this), but I'll roll attack and damage anyway.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           Falchion: Attack: +5 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+6, Crit: 18-20/x2

       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 21, 2012)

Denizel stops to catch his breath. "I didn't want to just turn and run! *huff* That thing hurt! *huff* It might have killed me in one swoop!" 

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
I'm ok on delaying the leveling.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Crossbow/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 9 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 22, 2012)

"These ... stupid creatures!" Sylla spits.  "Keeping a beast like that?  For what?  A pet?  A garbage disposal?  We've done the world a favor by wiping them out."

She keeps her bow out and cautiously advances into the room it emerged from.

[sblock=ooc]Move to T15.  Boots will stay put.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

This unlit, natural cavern of a room was likely a larder at one point.  It is cool and damp, the rocky  interior appears to be covered in a glistening sheen.  Just inside the  door there appears to be some moldy cheese, meat and animal carcasses  stored.  The items farther in appear to nothing more that garbage.  The  room smells of mold and mildew.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Now what?


----------



## Systole (Jan 23, 2012)

Sylla switches to her spear and probes the rubbish for anything dangerous.  "Heal Boots.  And finish checking those barrels in kitchen," she says to the rest of the group.  "Then Bronk's room.  Then an hour for your goddess, priest."


[sblock=ooc]I'm kind of torn on the level/no level.  We're very low on healing, magic, and bombs, so it wouldn't be a bad idea to have a full night's rest.  On the other hand, we can look at the spiders and retreat if we need to.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 9/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 24, 2012)

Iago nods.  Thinking to let the priest and the bard aid the eidolon, the half-orc makes his way into the kitchen and begins checking the barrels and searching the room.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Systole said:


> I'm kind of torn on the level/no level.  We're very low on healing, magic, and bombs, so it wouldn't be a bad idea to have a full night's rest.  On the other hand, we can look at the spiders and retreat if we need to.



When you do level up, I think you will find justification to be able to rest for the night too.  You still have plenty on your CLW wand, which was deliberately given to increase your longevity in adventuring without resting.[/sblock]Outside of the items of value already found in the pantry, there is nothing else you might want in the kitchen area.  Stale water and watered down goblin ale has no resale value.

        *GM:*  If your plan is to go to Bronk's Room, go head and move there and I will post the description again and the results of applicable actions.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Denizel catches his breathe, before healing Boots as ordered. 

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Cure Light Wounds 5 hp and again 4 hp
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Crossbow/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 7 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 24, 2012)

Finding nothing of interest in the kitchen, Iago moves down the hall.  "I'll keep lookout while you search the bugbear's room," he said.

[sblock=OOC]
Move to AB18 to stand guard.

I favor searching the room, taking an hour's rest, and then moving on.  Iago has an unfilled Extract slot that he can use for something melee-ish (I'm favoring Enlarge Person, as he already has one for Shield, though the indoor fighting might make this moot).
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 24, 2012)

Sylla and Boots move to the intersection and the elf begins looting the dead bugbear.  Noting that the shield is magical, Sylla attempts to identify it while Boots stands guard.  She waves the others down the hall to Bronk's room.



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 18/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 25, 2012)

Sylla learns nothing about the shield's properties.

As you approach the open  doors of the bugbear's room, you can see that the room has no occupants at this time, probably  because Big Bronk is now dead. You can see a crude representation of a  hairy-faced monster drawn on the outside of the doors, along with the  phrase, "Big Bronk's Room" in poorly written Common and Goblin letters.   A series of marks score the frame to the right of the door.

Inside  Bronk's room, you can see a tidy and relatively neat room, not what one  would expect.  Except Bronk apparently wrote his name on the walls and  every piece of furniture in the place.  There is a large bed in the corner, with a bearskin blanket that is a little tattered.   The room has an odor that reminds you of a barn, probably Bronk's  natural scent and poor ventilation has kept the smell from dissipating. 

In the northeast corner, the wall has some crude hooks that Bronk used  to hang his belongings most likely.  Of note, the double doors are  capable of being locked from the inside and there is no evidence of a  key hole.

[sblock=Map & Information]
Updated Map:






```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   12/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     18/20 HP remaining; 

CLW Wand (8 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I put you all together and gave you the description of Bronk's room again.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 25, 2012)

Agno moves quickly down the hall towards Bronk's room.  He moves over to the bugbear's bed and sniffs with shallow breaths.

"Bronk is smelling like a, hurrr... cow."

He pokes around the bed looking for places that Bronk may have stashed valuables.  He moves the blanket aside giving it a once-over to ascertain whether it has any value before poking the mattress.  Once finished there he looks under the mattress and bed.

"Do you find anything?" he asks the others.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Agno will take 10 on Perception for a 20 total.

*Standard* --
*Move* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 25, 2012)

Leaving Boots at the intersection to guard, Sylla examines the hooks on the wall, presuming that there's a hidden mechanism to access the secret hallway.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 18/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 26, 2012)

You don't find any thing of value stashed in Bronk's room.  Probably because he had his gold coins on his person.  

Boots and Sylla must be distracted by the smell as they fail to find anything.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 26, 2012)

"You didn't find the secret door?"  asks Iago.  "Boots, guard the intersection.  I'll take a look."

The half-orc pushes past them and sets to work exploring the room, looking for secret mechanisms or valuables of any kind.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 27, 2012)

Denziel moves in behind the others but doesn't quite want to touch anything in the room. "Are we really sure there is a secret tunnel in here? Try not to trigger a trap or something."


[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Perception 19
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Crossbow/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 7 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2012)

Iago finds the expected secret door that leads back to the goblins' barracks.  Likewise from this side, it appears that the goblins had no idea it was there.


[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 27, 2012)

"I think we're done here," says Iago, sliding the mechanism to close the door.  "Let's go to the surface."

OOC:  I think we've searched everything now, right?


----------



## Systole (Jan 27, 2012)

"We've a guard room and a guard post to check along the way," Sylla reminds him.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 18/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2012)

"Then let us, hurrr... _search_."

Agno strides off towards the nearest of the two locations they still have to search eager to finish rummaging around in goblin junk and to go commune with the Revealer.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Once at the closest location Agno will take 10 on Perception for a 20 total.

*Standard* --
*Move* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:* none prepared yet[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2012)

After searching the bodies and rooms, you find no more secret passages and have gathered a collection of small weapons and armor.  There was some coins in pockets and on the table in the guards' room.  The pewter bowls for the dogs appear to of value as well.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  That puts you up to date on gathering all the treasure listed for that long encounter. 

So, now what? Are you still planning to rest in Bronk's room?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 28, 2012)

OOC:  I think the plan was to head back toward the surface.  Agno wanted to do his augury in sight of the sky.

My suggestion would be that we find a place a short distance uphill from the entrance, where we can watch it without being observed.  Say, in some bushes or a copse of trees.  Those who need to ready prepared spell slots can do it while the others stand watch.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 28, 2012)

That plan works for me.


----------



## Systole (Jan 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sure.  Sounds good.  Sylla will sort the crap out, Boots will stand guard.  

What we might want to do when we go back in is use Bronk's room as a treasury.  Drop everything in there, lock the door, go out through the secret passage.   Otherwise, I think we're looking at encumbrance.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 30, 2012)

OOC:  I like the idea of depositing the bulky items in the Bank of Bronk, but let's make sure to hold on to the cash at least.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 31, 2012)

*GM:*  Assuming those of you that recently posted are ready to move along, I will accelerate the scene to your return to the lair after an hour's rest.  I will wait for GE to post again to ensure that he is ready as well.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2012)

Agno settles down onto the ground and gazes up at the sky choosing a quadrant for taking the auspices.  He mutters quietly in a language foreign to his companions praying for revelation from Issolatha.  Staring up at the empty sky his eyes grow wide and glaze and he lets his breath out in a long sigh.

"Ahhh... yes."

After the greater part of an hour has passed the tengu shakes his head and blinks rapidly several times in succession.  He continues to gaze at the sky though now it seems he is actually seeing what is happening and no longer in trance.  He is tensing himself to stand when a small hawk stoops some small creature not far away.  Agno pauses and tilts his head to watch.  The hawk takes flight, mouse clutched in claws, and flies directly to Agno.  It drops the mouse in front of the cleric and lands awkwardly on the ground returning Agno's stare with large orange-red eyes.

Agno sits frozen afraid to startle the creature but finally, slowly, reaches out and takes up the dead mouse.  He carefully rips the mouse open and pops a small piece of meat into his mouth then offers the rest back to the falcon.  The falcon snatches it back and tears into it tossing it aside when he finishes.  The falcon continues to stare at Agno and Agno quickly wraps his cloak around his arm and offers it to the bird.  It hops up onto Agno's arm and Agno's feathers ruffle in excitement as he turns to his companions.

"Issolatha has, hurrr... opened a new path to me and sent a guide for my journey!  Let us finish this task set before us!"







[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Standard* --
*Move* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Iago looks up from his work, absently pulling off the stained and charred leather gloves he wears for work.  He watches the approach of the falcon, mesmerized.  The exchange between Agno and the bird seems to him a thing of great beauty.

He looks down at his apparatus, and stoppers a small flask of newly synthesized green liquid.  He tucks it away in his belt and begins taking apart the pieces of his apparatus.  Unconsciously, he lets his hands do the work as he looks away.  His methods seem so crude and ugly by comparison to what he has just witnessed.


----------



## Systole (Jan 31, 2012)

As the hawk flies down to the priest, Sylla watches without expression.  "Hmph," Boots says. "You see? That bird brings _*mouse*_ to his boss, and Agno appreciates it. But I hunt down a whole mighty _*stag*_ all by myself and you won't touch it."

"You found a the rotting carcass of sickly deer that had drowned in a mud pit and lain there for a week."

Boots chuffs. "Yeah, so? There was still plenty of good meat on it. And I was the one who sniffed it out with my exquisite sense of smell."

"It reeked for a half a league in every direction. An exquisite sense of smell was _*not*_ required." Sylla closes her eyes and takes a deep breath. "Your goddess seems satisfied, priest. Let's hunt."

When no one appears to be watching, Boots slinks over to the remainder of the mouse and gobbles it down.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 18/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 1, 2012)

Denizel does as he's told and keeps watch through most of Agno's meditation. Religion was fine and all, but he much preferred to worship the gods when it convenient to his schedule, and right now he wanted to get moving. _So impatient. . . he'll learn._

As people started packing up he turned his attention back to the group and chose not to comment on the sight of the new bird.

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Crossbow/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 7 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2012)

With a little rest, you have learned a few things and made some preparations to continue onwards.  The time flies and everything appears to be as you left it.  There are no goblin sallies forth while you stand watch and the bodies remain decomposing where you left them as you return to the hallway intersection leading towards the spider cave.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  I provided a map update with you all on it, but that's only for your reference as you move back into the lair.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 1, 2012)

Iago looks down distastefully at the battleaxe he took from the hobgoblin.  He has always avoided the axe, thinking it too much of a symbol of his heritage, but he knows that the high quality of the weapon makes it a better choice than his cruder falchion.  And some part of him thinks the weapon feels good in his hands.

"Do we need to attack the spiders?"  He asks.  "We were hired to stop the goblin attacks.  We've killed the goblin tribe -- " there is a hint of hesitation in the words, as if he is having trouble coming to terms with that "-- and it was the wyrm that was making the goblins attack.  If we kill that, have we not dealt with the threat?"

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3


Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]

            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 1, 2012)

"You're taking the word of a hobgoblin that there are no more than spiders down here?"  Sylla snorts derisively.  "Boots, take point."

"Okay!"

[sblock=ooc]Boots will take point.  Sylla will be 10' behind and to one side so there's a clear(er) shot if she needs to attack at ranged. [/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 18/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 2, 2012)

Denizel switches out his crossbow for his longsword. He wasn't terribly confident with it's use, but with so many of the group often at range, it had been difficult for him to get a clear shot. He fell to the back of the group to hopefully increase their chances of stealth. 

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 7 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 2, 2012)

Iago looks irritably at Sylla, then settles into line a few paces behind Boots.  It is strange, the half-orc muses.  Normally he likes people except when he has swallowed the mutagen, when they irritate him.  With the half-elf, he finds the opposite.

He eyes the darkness warily.

OOC:  Stay directly behind Boots to leave Sylla's shot open.


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 2, 2012)

Agno seems too entranced with his hawk guide to be bothered about such niceties as point and marching order.  Those things have never been his strong point anyway.  He takes up a position near Denizel but hesitates when he realizes that he won't be able to support the hawk _and_ fire his bow.

"Hurrr...  I need to, ah, let's see.  Ah, Denizel?"

Asking the other man's help, Agno gets his cloak readjusted and settles the hawk on his shoulder.  He isn't sure that'll work with his bow but at least he's wearing armor and won't be oozing blood from pinprick wounds.  He rubs his arm and practices drawing arrows without disturbing the hawk.  Finally, he seems satisfied and ready to proceed and glances over at Sylla with head cocked as if in apology for his slowness.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Oops.  Earlier I repeatedly said falcon when I obviously meant hawk.  Thanks, Systole, for saying the right thing even when I said the wrong.

*Standard* --
*Move* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 2, 2012)

The hallway heading North looks to turn to the left after 30 feet.  But it also has an opening into a dark, unfinished natural cavern-like area.

Just before the turn there is a much-patched curtain of many colors hanging across a doorway on the right about 25 feet down to corridor. 

There were torches in the sconces earlier, but they have since burned out after your short rest. 
 
[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  I think that is what you all wanted.  Please provide grid coords as you move.


----------



## Systole (Feb 2, 2012)

Sylla gestures at her eidolon, who nods silently.  He's suddenly intensely quiet as he moves forward.

[sblock=ooc]Sylla will hold position.  Boots will sneak to AB9-10 and look behind the curtain.  If that's empty, he'll go to AC8-9 and peek around the corner.  If still no attack, he'll check AB6-7 and peek into the cave on the right.  If he has miraculously not been attacked by that point, he'll come back to the party.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 18/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 3, 2012)

Denizel squirms at the idea of having to take the falcon, but luckily the bird finds a new perch in short order. He holds his march when he see Sylla stop ahead.

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 7 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 4, 2012)

Boots scouts up ahead successfully peeking behind the curtain so he can see a small chamber beyond.  In the  darkness, he can see an unholy looking corpse of a hobgoblin standing  upright to the left side and there is skeleton more  directly across from him on the right. Both appear to be standing on  their own, but they are perfectly still, not reacting at all to Boots's  peeking.

The room itself smells of incense and magic. Fetishes made with hair and bone decorate the walls and hang from the ceiling.  The room contains a bed, a table, and a chair.

Looking north, there is a definite break in the hallway  as it opens abruptly into natural caverns that look to wind deeper into  the hillside leading eastward. 

To the west, there are some closed heavy stone double doors that  open towards him. 

The eidolon doesn't hear any sounds of goblin activity.
 
[sblock=Updated Map]Despite the map, there are no lit torches in these areas now.






[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please provide grid coords as you move.


----------



## Systole (Feb 4, 2012)

"Dead guys walking!  A fleshy one and a bony one!" Boots whispers.  "Well, actually, they're more standing around, sort of.  They weren't moving, but they weren't not moving in the usual way that dead guys don't not not move, so I think maybe they're those type of dead guys who are alive.  Except they're dead.  But sort of alive."

"Boots, stop talking now," Sylla says.  "Priest, your energy burst, it works against undead?"



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 18/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2012)

"I have never used it in such a, hurrr... manner."

Agno tilts his head considering the matter at just the same time that the hawk swivels its head to stare at the tengu.  Their eyes lock and Agno seems briefly startled but after a moment gives a short nod.

"Yes.  I can, hurrr... twist the divine energies along the axis of the prime, stretch the vertice of the Moral Path...  Hurrr!  But damage I might do would be minimal."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Standard* --
*Move* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 4, 2012)

Denizel got all the more squeamish at the thought of undead, fleshy or otherwise. He was all together disappointed in Agno assessment of his ability to dispel them. 

"Well since they're not moving, perhaps we should just let them be. We could put a table in front of the entrance and leave a note that says 'Don't go in. Undead.'" He seemed quite pleased with the idea.

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 7 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 4, 2012)

"I don't want to leave them behind us," says Iago.  "I think we should destroy them."

He did not admit to his companions that he wanted to see these undead creatures.  He did not expect they would indulge his curiousity.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 6, 2012)

Agno will move forward to where the possible undead creatures are.  He moves with an exaggerated slowness and caution in his attempt to be quiet as he moves.  Peeking through the curtain he assesses the creatures.  Once he's had a good look (and presuming nothing jumps out at him) he'll return to the group with his assessment of the creatures.

"Hurrr...rrr...rrr...  These things are not known to me.  I agree we should destroy it for safety."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Standard* move to AB 9,
peek in w/ Knowledge (Religion): 1d20+5=9
*Move* return to AC15[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 6, 2012)

There is no reaction from the two stationary undead creatures as Agno peeks around the side of the curtain while remaining in the hallway.

         *GM:*  Let me know if you need a map update.


----------



## Systole (Feb 6, 2012)

"Why would you put a sign that says 'Don't go in, undead'?  I mean, aren't they in already?  You should make a sign that says, 'Don't go out, undead.'  That way, they'll know to stay where they are.  Because they're already in.  Makes way more sense that way."  Boots considers a moment.  "Wait, can undead read?"

"Stop your inane twitterings _now_.  _Both_ of you," Sylla says through clenched teeth.   "The undead must be under orders, perhaps to defend the room against intruders.  If their maker was unimaginative, they may not have orders to defend _themselves_.  We might be safe, if we attack from the hall."  She unslings her bow and nocks a blunt arrow.  "Let's find out."



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 18/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Iago quietly whispers a plan to his compatriots.

OOC:  Put Denizel at AB10, Iago at AB8 and Boots at AB9 to make a front line if they start to move.  Put Agno at AC9 and Sylla at AC10 so they can use their ranged attacks (including Agno's mojo).  Sound OK?


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 6, 2012)

Denizel hangs his head and sighs a little, then engages in whispers as well. "Very well. However, I shall stand slightly back to get a spell off first to delay them should they prove otherwise mobile."

[sblock=OOC]Denizel would rather
Move to AB11
Ready an action to cast Daze on the first creature to cross the threshold into the hallway.

Then he can engage in melee.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 7 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Daze is mind-affecting ... does not work on undeads.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Well that makes sense. I was hoping to get away with it, since these undead are humanoid, and technically have a mind. . . it just has limited capacity.


----------



## Systole (Feb 7, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I like Iago's plan, but if firing over Boots causes cover penalties, I'd rather he stayed at AC8 and 5 ft stepped if necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 8, 2012)

You move forward and get ready to do battle against the stationary undead. Pulling aside the curtain causes no reaction.









*OOC:*


Combat: Pre-Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Initiative has not been rolled yet officially, but you can go first

Initiative:
You guys
Undead

Updated Map:







```
Agno:      15/15 HP remaining; 
Denizel:   12/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     18/20 HP remaining; 

CLW Wand (8 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Skeleton (AC18/16ff):
Zombie (AC13/13ff):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 1.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Iago stands, wielding the battleaxe with both hands, and waits for the undead to advance.

[sblock=Actions]
Hold Action:  Attack first undead to advance.

Also, not clear from the map:  Can Iago strike a creature at AA9?  If not, please move him to AB10.  Sorry about the confusion.
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3


Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]

            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Well if Iago is Moving to AB10, I'll swap with him to AB8. If boots is going to block the entry way I want to be right next to him so I can heal.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 7 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2012)

Agno scowls as he examines the positions everyone has taken.  

"The lines are, hurrr... wrong.  We must awaken and bring them out but have a solid line of attack when they move.  Denizel, step forward to the edge of the door.  Boots, take my position.  This will, hurrr... allow all three of you to attack at once, yes?  I will draw them out."

Agno passes Boots and moves into the entry of the room expecting that everyone will see the good sense of the tactics that Issolatha whispered to him and shift their positions.  He pauses to see if there is any reaction to his presence within the room but ready to bolt should the undead move.  If there is not, he will summon his goddess' energy with intent to harm the undead creatures and then retreat from the room.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Free* Talking
*Move* to AA9
*Standard* Ready action to move out of the room if the undead do anything other than just stand there.

Next Round
*Standard* channel energy for 3 dmg: 1d6=3  Will DC 11 for half.
*Move* to AD7
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 9, 2012)

As Agno steps into the entryway, two things happen.  Both the zombie and the skeleton react and stir.  However, the flash of black light is distracting enough that you all are slower to react to the sudden change.

Agno feels the result of the draining effects of a discharged spell. Then before he can jump back out of the entryway, the two undead creatures are upon him, much faster than he expected.  He manages to parry away the flashing longsword, deflecting it into the chamber's wall to his right.  But, the zombie slams a fleshy limb down in his shoulder, almost knocking him to his knees.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]You lost Initiative. 
Agno hit with Inflict Light Wounds 6 dmg, Will DC13 for half
Agno hit for 6 dmg from Zombie

Initiative:
Undead
You guys

Updated Map:




Notes:
1. Cover gets applied between AA9 & Z10/AB8/AB10



```
Agno:      06/15 HP remaining; 9 or 12 dmg;
Denizel:   12/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     18/20 HP remaining; 

CLW Wand (8 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Skeleton (AC18/16ff):
Zombie (AC13/13ff):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Until you actually triggered combat to start, readying actions outside of Initiative rolls are limited to only actions that would trigger the initiative roll.  At least that's how I run things.

Attacking diagonal from AB8 to AA9 would be subject to normal cover rules, same as from AB10 to AA9, and AA9 to Z10.

Everyone is up for Round 1.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







perrinmiller said:


> *GM:*  Until you actually triggered combat to start, readying actions outside of Initiative rolls are limited to only actions that would trigger the initiative roll.  At least that's how I run things.




I strongly disagree.  I see nothing that indicates a readied action outside of combat should be limited in this fashion.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 9, 2012)

*GM:*  Readying actions outside of combat is a double edged sword.  In this case, both sides had readied actions if you want to be technical about it. I will explain the mechanics issues behind the scene afterwards so we can see if I made a mistake or not once the spoilers are all out. Btw, you guys were not flat-footed in this case, I sometimes bend that blanket rule.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 10, 2012)

Agno is shocked at the turn of events.  _Why did not Issolatha warn him of this possibility?_  He is, however, too panicked for sustained philosophical thought and continues with the action that was last on his mind: flight.  Unfortunately, his scramble to leave the room also leaves himself vulnerable to further attack.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* already taken
*Standard* continuing previously planned action to move out of the room if the undead do anything other than just stand there; to AD 7.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 15
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock][sblock=OOC]I've been thinking about this pretty much all day.  I think if you want to place a limitation on readied actions taken outside of combat in your home game or in other online games that is your right to do.  I don't think it is appropriate for LPF.  Reviewing the rules of combat and readied actions, I believe readied actions can only be taken in combat, never outside of it.

What does that mean for this situation?  Nothing, really.  The real question seems to be 'When does combat begin?'  Looking at the description of how combat works, it goes as follows: Combat begins, initiative is rolled, awareness is determined.  Since we were already aware of the opponents (and moving/acting in rounds) we should have already been past the 'roll initiative' stage.  If that's the case, there is no problem with any readied actions.  My problem then, is that I didn't remember that a 5 ft. step could be included in a readied action.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Holding my turn. I'll be attempting to heal our dear cleric, I just want to make sure he is where he thinks he is first.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2012)

Agno withdraws away from the two undead.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Treated Agno as withdraw action since he technically had a full rounds worth to use. See OOC block.

Initiative:
Undead
You guys

Updated Map:




Notes:
1. Cover gets applied between AA9 & Z10/AB8/AB10



```
Agno:      06/15 HP remaining;
Denizel:   12/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     18/20 HP remaining; 

CLW Wand (8 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Skeleton (AC18/16ff):
Zombie (AC13/13ff):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Boots, Sylla, Iago, & Denizel are up for Round 1.     
[sblock=OOC]I can imagine there was a bit of "WTF is going on", GE.  This encounter is tricky to get kicked off properly in PbP since I wanted you all to feel free to post attack actions overnight without waiting on my once a day post.  

I tried to predict your actions and I anticipated you all to actually use ranged attacks first. So I labeled things as Pre-combat on purpose and stated Initiative had not been rolled, yet it was your turn to take actions.

Both sides were aware, but combat had to be triggered by actions on your part.  Since you were in plain view and they did not move.  Therefore, they were flat-footed, but you all were not.


GlassEye said:


> I've been thinking about this pretty much all  day.  I think if you want to place a limitation on readied actions taken  outside of combat in your home game or in other online games that is  your right to do.  I don't think it is appropriate for LPF.  Reviewing  the rules of combat and readied actions, I believe readied actions can  only be taken in combat, never outside of it.



This has me confused if we are actually arguing or not.  The underlined part actually supports my rulings. 

Readied actions combine an Interrupt Action with a delay in Initiative.  Without Initiative, readying actions cannot really be adjudicated.  Therefore, I sorta ignore them when we have yet to roll Initiative.

However, when one side is aware and the other is not, readying actions makes some sense in reality. But in a mechanical sense, I don't really count it as readied, but an Action that triggers Initiative.  

If you all had readied ranged attacks against someone bee-bopping down the street oblivious to your aimed arrows, then you would have been allowed to do it.  But mechanically, I am counting those not as Readied with regards to Initiative count interrupting, but actions in the surprise round that trigger the initiative roll.  Make sense?

I hammered all this business about readied actions outside of combat when playing SWSE when both sides have frag grenades.  Good guys in an elevator, grenades in hand to throw at stormtroopers once the door opens.  Stormtroopers ready with grenades once the door opens to kill the invading rebel scum.  Still need initiative to be rolled to see who goes first. 

By not allowing the Readied Actions at all, then you can decide what you want to do instead of following your previously stated readied action on your Initiative count in Round 1.

So Agno actually has a full round worth of actions at his disposal, the Move Action was before Initiative.  However, since you probably don't want to give up AoOs, I counted your actions as a Full Round Withdraw to AD7.  We can fix that if you want.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 10, 2012)

Denizel sighs and scrambles through his allies to lay the healing touch of the wand on Agno. "I bet my original plan of leaving the room alone is starting to sound better eh?"

[sblock=OOC]Move to AC 8
Heal Agno 5 hp[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 6 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Seeing their plan fall apart so quickly, the half-orc decides to try to make use of thrown weapons.  He steps back to give himself a better view, then lobs a flask at the zombie.

EDIT:  The miss location is AA8, where it would splash both Boots and the Zombie for 4 points of damage.  Note to self, stop nuking self and friends...

[sblock=OOC]
5' step:  to AC9
Move:  Draw flask of alchemist's fire
Std:  Throw flask at zombie
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3


Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]

            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

 Acid Flask: Attack:  +4 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (+2) + Misc (+1**) + Magic (0)]
             Damage: 1d6+3 direct, 4 pts splash**, Crit: 20/x2


           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 10, 2012)

Agno nods his thanks to Denizel as the hawk feathers ruffled shrieks its defiance and glares at the bard.  Agno makes soothing clucking sounds and it settles.

"I don't, hurrr... understand.  It should have been flawless."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Sorry, guys.  Looks like I botched that one up pretty badly. 

*Move* already taken
*Standard* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock][sblock=OOC]I think that at this point we are only in disagreement over a minor rules point or two.  I can live with that particularly since you've given me the most favorable outcome possible in this situation.  I can send you a pm explaining where my thinking changed so I don't continue to distract from the game with our discussion.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 10, 2012)

"Yowch! Iago!" Boots barks.

Sylla snorts. "Another plan gone to hell." Unable to get a clear shot at the skeleton, she steps forward and fires the blunt arrow at the zombie, which misses. "Damn.  Boots, go. Claws first," she tells the eidolon.

[sblock=ooc]Sylla will 5 ft step to AB10. I believe this gives me a clear shot at the zombie, since a ranged attack just uses one corner, correct?

Boots will 5 ft step to AA9 and full attack. Claws first, then bite, so that if the claws drop the zombie he can finish attacking the skeleton.

I realize the pierce/slash/bludgeon is a bit metagame-y, but I figure it's kind of obvious that certain weapon types don't work well against these things.[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 14/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2012)

The alchemist fire impacts the zombie and splashes the skeleton as well.

On stepping into the entry way, the eidolon feels the same draining effect that Agno experienced.  Boots starts tearing into the zombie and shreds it badly.  Yet it remains upright and fighting. 

The slams a limb down on the wolf, but the sword of the skeleton is off target. 
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Iago actually hits Zombie, Rolled 1=5 dmg for each undead.
Boots hit for 6 neg energy (Will DC13 for half)
Zombie hits Boots for 7 dmg, Skeleton missed.

Initiative:
Undead
You guys

Updated Map:




Notes:
1. Cover gets applied between AA9 & Z10/AB8/AB10



```
Agno:      11/15 HP remaining; healed 5
Denizel:   12/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     08/20 HP remaining; 10 or 13 dmg 

CLW Wand (7 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 2xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Skeleton (AC18/16ff): 5 dmg
Zombie (AC13/13ff): 19 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  On Iago's turn the Zombie will take 1d6 damage and go down.

Everyone is up for Round 2.


----------



## Systole (Feb 11, 2012)

"Ow! What the...?" Boots yips, before tearing at the undead again and then backing out of the room.

Sylla moves to the far side of the door and fires a blunt arrow at the skeleton.

[sblock=ooc]Boots: Full attack starting on zombie claws first, then 5 ft step to AB9. Sylla: Move to AB8, attack with bow.  I realize it means there's cover.  Bleh.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 8/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 12, 2012)

Denizel turns back to the battle, only to see the retreating wounded Boots. He quickly fires up the wand once agin.

[sblock=OOC]
Heal Boots 2 hp[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2012)

"Thank you, Denizel.  That is, hurrr... much better."

Agno turns his attention back to the battle at the same time Denizel does.  He sees Boots stepping out of the room looking a little worse for wear.  The tengu prepares to cast a healing spell on Boots then realizes that he's blocked into a corner and can't reach.  He slips past Denizel and Iago until he finds a clear enough patch of floor to give him elbow room for casting and then casts his healing upon the darkwolf.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* to AC10
*Standard* cast CLW on Boots: 1d8+1=5;  5 hp healing.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2012)

Boots takes down both undead creatures, scattering the skeleton's bones and ripping apart the rotted flesh of the zombie.  Both creatures fall to the chamber floor, destroyed.

The lair falls mostly quiet once again with the fighting concluded. You can hear some faint moaning or howling coming from the cavern-like opening off to your left.
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Ended





[sblock=Combat Information]Boots finished off both undead

Updated Map:







```
Agno:      11/15 HP remaining;
Denizel:   12/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     15/20 HP remaining; Healed 7

CLW Wand (6 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 3xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Awarded 800xp (200each). Updated 1st post.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2012)

Agno stare shame-faced at the floor expecting a verbal thrashing from Sylla.  He clearly feels responsible for the injuries taken during this battle that could have been avoided if he hadn't gotten over-excited.  The hawk, however, stares around the dim hallway with its bright red-gold eyes as if daring anyone else to speak.  Finally the tengu clears his voice tentatively and speaks.

"Hurrr... there is some sort of negative energy blast that triggers when entering the room.  It may still be in place.  We should be cautious if we search the room."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Iago gives the tengu a sympathetic look, keenly aware that his own throw with the acid was dangerously close to the eidolon.  Then he eyes the room, curiousity driving his judgment.  "Someone went to a lot of trouble to ward that space.  I will try to enter the room," he offers.  "Do any of you have spells that might offer some protection?"

OOC:  I am thinking maybe Resistance?  Not much, but every little bit helps.


----------



## Systole (Feb 12, 2012)

Sylla frowns at Iago.  "Not one of your better plans, alchemist.  We already know it's a persistent magic.  Wait."  From the hallway, she scans the room for whatever magics caused the damage.

[sblock=ooc]Stand at AB9 and Detect Magic.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 15/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 13, 2012)

"Well uh. . . if we wanted to be sure. . . we might something living through." Denizel's eyes fall on their new bird companion.

[sblock=OOC]
I don't think casting Detect Magic twice will do any good.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


Did I miss someone casting Detect Magic?  I didn't think we'd done that yet.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


Didn't you just specify that in your last post?


----------



## Systole (Feb 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]when you said casting detect magic twice won't do any good, I thought you meant someone else had already checked and not found anything, and I had missed the post or something.  Which is why I was confused.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2012)

Sylla sees a magical aura on the floor at the entryway, covering the entire width of the entrance for about 4 feet by 4 feet.  The aura is only on the floor.  There is also some bottles giving off a magical aura on the desk just inside as well.


----------



## Systole (Feb 13, 2012)

"A trap of some sort," Sylla says.  She takes a burned-out torch from along the wall and draws a line marking the near side of the patch with charcoal.  Hopping over the trapped patch, she marks the side inside the room as well.  "Do not step there.  Now, alchemist, there are items requiring your attention."


[sblock=ooc]Take 10 on Acrobatics to hop the trapped patch to Z9 and hoping for the best.  Pointing out the potions to Iago.  Looking around.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 15/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 13, 2012)

OOC:  This assumes Sylla does not suffer some obvious, dire consequence when she enters the room.

"Thank you," offers the half-orc as he follows her example and leaps into the room.  He starts to reach for the bottles, then stops himself, carefully examining the desk instead. 

[sblock=actions]
Taking 10 on the Acrobatics to enter the room (Iago has +0 on Acrobatics)

Perception roll for the desk to find traps.  Iago will check both the surface, to make sure it is safe to pick up the bottles, and the drawers, to make sure they are safe to open.  I am using one roll for each, unless instructed otherwise.

Perception roll to search the room.

Alchemy rolls to identify the bottles.  
[/sblock]


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2012)

After outlining the trapped area, jumping over it is not very difficult.  The distance was possibly more to keep out smaller people, like goblins.  There are no traps on the desk that Iago can detect.

The bottles are potion vials and two look the same. Iago knows one of them is a healing potion, guessing the second is one as well.  The third is one of protection.

The longsword and chain shirt on the skeleton look to be of value. The chain shirt is normal quality and serviceable, but the longsword is of fine craftsmanship. The zombie is only wearing rags.
 
[sblock=Map & Party Status]Updated Map:








```
Agno:      11/15 HP remaining;
Denizel:   12/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     15/20 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (6 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 3xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Awarded 400xp (100each) for the trap. Updated 1st post for treasure too.     








*OOC:*


I am looking/thinking of a follow-on adventure, assuming you four want to continue together.  Have any of you played Forge of Fury?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Iago gathers up the potions.  "This one is healing," he explains to the others.  "And this as well, I think.  This one offers the user protection." 

He notices the quality of the skeleton's arms and armor, and sets to collecting them.  His movements have a certain practiced efficiency to them, as he breaks off the skull at the neck and then carefully shatters both shoulders, still in the armor.  He lifts the chain shirt, allowing the disconnected bones to pour out of it in a pile, then folds the shirt and places it in his pack.  Clearly, the trade of the alchemist has taught him to apply his knowledge of anatomy in practical ways, as well as inuring him to such grotesque tasks.

That accomplished, he opens the drawers to the desk and searches them before leaving the room.

OOC:  Checking any desk drawers, looking for secret compartments in the desk (use the prior roll for that?  If not, PM, please roll fresh for me).  After that, unless anyone wants anything special from the space, I propose we just leave.

OOC:  Iago will offer the potions to others.  We should look through the first post and figure out exactly how we want to distribute those resources.  Please everyone have a look and see if anything grabs your attention there that you do not already have.  We have 6 potions of CLW, so everyone should have at least 1.  Iago has an extract for that, and Denizel is holding the wand, so the extra two should probably go to Sylla and Agno.  Iago also bogarted the two acid flasks and two alchemist's fires (one of those is now gone), and I think Denizel had the +1 longsword and the magic studded leather.  Anyone else grab anything specific?

OOC:  And no, I have not played that module.  Sounds like fun!

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2012)

Iago doesn't find anything of interest or value in the desk drawers, just nick knacks that only a goblin might want.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 14, 2012)

Agno waits outside the room watching and cooing to himself or to the hawk possibly as Iago and Sylla search the room.  He peers down the hall towards the cave entrance.

"Where do we, hurrr... go from here?"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Added 2 potions to Agno's sheet.  Beyond that there is little that Agno would want.  A wooden shield for when he's forced into melee perhaps but with his encumbrance borderline medium probably not.

Have not played Forge of Fury.  Definitely interested in getting another adventure lined up for this group; we seem to manage pretty well despite the occasional butting of heads IC.  Not sure Agno is up for another extended foray underground but if that's the option available...
*Move* --
*Standard* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 14, 2012)

"Probably should check those doors before heading into the cavern." Denizel indicates the large double doors.

[sblock=OOC]
There is nothing else I want from the treasure. I have not played that module. [/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 14, 2012)

"Yes. We need to be more cautious," Sylla says, hopping back into the hall. "The trap was avoidable. Iago, a door for you."

[sblock=ooc]Agreed on investigating the door next. Detect Magic on door from AC7.

Regarding the next adventure, I'm inclined to pass. While I like PM's style as a GM and you guys as players and characters, for me much of the fun in LPF comes from mingling. I kind of want to inflict Sylla on new people.

EDIT: I'm not sure when jackslate's adventure will be done -- might not be too far from this one.  If you'll take a level 4, Daylily might be available.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 15/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Iago moves back to the hallway, carefully avoiding the trap, and examines the door.  "Stand ready in case it opens," he tells the others.

OOC:  Search to find traps.  I'll make a Disable Device roll to have handy if he finds a trap, or finds that it is locked (he'll try to pick it).  He won't actually try to open the door until everyone else is in position, though.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 15, 2012)

*GM:*  Sorry I forgot something that you found while I was too tired last night.   But, we don't need to hold things up for it.     Iago finds some pieces of parchment with goblin writings on them.

There are no magical auras nor traps on the doors.  After you line up in preparation, Iago opens the door. 

Well-shaped stone benches face a large alter.  Along each wall,  rubble-filled alcoves provide sheltered recesses.  Crude drawings  decorate the walls and mar the alter.  There is no illumination in this  room except for the light you brought with you. 

The room appears to be uninhabited.   
 
[sblock=Map & Party Status]Updated Map:







```
Agno:      11/15 HP remaining;
Denizel:   12/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     15/20 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (6 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 3xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I forget, what are you using for illumination?

Please provide grid coordinates as you move around.     
[sblock=Next adventure]Hmmm, well not taking all four of your characters would be like splitting up the band, but swapping Sylla/Boots for Daylily would be just as good as it keeps the players together. To me that is what motivates me to do a follow-on.

Given the delay in leveling, you will all likely be hitting 4th level or close to it on completion I think. I might even allow for taking 5 players too, but 4 is always my ideal number.

FoF is a good module, but it is long.  However, it would not have the same timer constraints like this one where you need to do it in one attempt IC.  It is more classic dungeon delving and you could routinely pack it in and return to town for shopping and such every 5-6 encounters. We could even do character swapping in and out if necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 15, 2012)

"Allow me to take this one." Denizel touches his sword to renew their light source and then peers into the room, as he was taught to do in service to lords and ladies. His mind extends seeking any magic traps or hidden auras that the doors may have hidden.

[sblock=OOC]
I had at one point cast light on something. Since I'm carrying a sword now, I'll just recast it on that.

I'm going to cast Detect Magic again with the doors open. That should cover most of the room.

Denizel doesn't really shine in a classic dungeon crawl. I was hoping that my next adventure would have more humanoid involvement. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 15, 2012)

Sylla draws her spear.  With Boots at her side, she checks the alcoves on the right side of the room, probing the rubble, before moving to the altar.

[sblock=ooc]Moving down column 5 with brief stops at AF and AH.  Detect Magic as necessary.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 15/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 16, 2012)

There are some magical auras in the chamber.  The far alcove on the right for one and there is a small one on the alter.

Standing before the alcove, Sylla determines that it is a conjuration aura and hears a bubbling trickle of water. 
 
[sblock=Map & Party Status]Updated Map:








```
Agno:      11/15 HP remaining;
Denizel:   12/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     15/20 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (6 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 3xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Provided an update for the detect magics, instead of just waiting on Agno and Iago.     
[sblock=Next adventure]Hmmm, since we are a ways out yet, things can change.  I will likely throw the idea out there in the Upcoming Adventure discussion and see what interest there is for something like FoF.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 16, 2012)

Agno casts _light_ upon an arrow sticking out of his quiver to provide extra light.  Immediately afterwards he casts _detect magic_.  Having been caught in the magical trap in the previous room he doesn't want it to occur again.

"Ah, excuse me, Iago."

Slipping past Iago, Agno moves slowly into the room looking around and examining the auras.  He stops at the first alcove he comes to and pokes into it with his toe.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Perception: 1d20+10=21
*Move* to AE10
*Standard* spellcasting two rounds worth
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Iago accompanies Agno, staying close to the priest and aiding his search as best he can.  He hangs back, wanting to time their approach to the altar so that the entire party is together when it happens.

"Who built all of this?" He wonders aloud as they search.  "Do you think the goblins could have done it?"









*OOC:*


Move to AF10, Action:  Aid Other Perception roll







[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 16, 2012)

"Water here, and magic. Magic on the altar as well."

"Ooh! Ooh! Can I do it boss? Can I? Can I _pleeeeeeeease_? Can I?" Boots asks, jumping up and down excitedly.

"And if it's another trap, will you have learned a valuable lesson about being cautious?"

"No, of course not! Wait, what's the right answer? Yes? Yes, absolutely!" Boots frowns. "It is _yes_, isn't it?"

Sylla sighs. "Go ahead," she says, stepping out of the way. Boots immediately leaps into the alcove and begins digging happily, kicking the rubble into the main room. Sylla is forced to step further to one side to avoid flying debris.

[sblock=Actions]Boots will investigate the rubble/source of the water. [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 15/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2012)

A large alter fills much of the southern portion of the chamber.  It  appears that the once grand alter of fine granite has been overlaid with  patches of rough plaster.  Crude pictures and symbols have been carved  into the plaster.  The plaster appears  to be a recent addition and can probably be removed without damaging the granite  underneath.  The magical aura is outlining a few seams in the granite are visible possibly indicating a  secret compartment, but the plaster covers much of it and will require  removal to access.

What Boots and Sylla find in the alcove are enough broken pieces of a statue to  determine it was of a female dwarf holding a pitcher.  Clearing away the  rubble reveals a small font of bubbling water.  The flow is weak, but  the water appears to be clear and clean.
 
[sblock=Map & Party Status]Updated Map:







```
Agno:      11/15 HP remaining;
Denizel:   12/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     15/20 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (6 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 3xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I put Denizel into the room at least, figuring he would not stand alone in the hallway. 

There is also those parchment papers (goblin writings) that Iago found on the desk back in the room with the undead.  I was assuming that you might take them, but if not let men know.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 17, 2012)

Agno continues his slow pace around the room stopping to poke through the rubble in the alcove before moving on to the stairs.  He glances across the room at Sylla waiting for her to make the first move up the stairs but then moves along to the altar where he bends down to peer at the strange symbols.

"I am, hurrr... no expert on goblin scratchings.  Do these match those papers we found?"

Agno looks for confirmation from whomever took the papers.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Perception: 1d20+10=11
*Move* to AJ10 -> AL9
*Standard* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 17, 2012)

"Dwarf construction," Sylla says, looking around.  "I suppose it makes sense.  What are you ... ugh!"

"What?" Boots says, guiltily, having been splashing around in the puddle.

Sylla frowns.  "Now you're going to smell like wet darkwolf."

"You say that like it's a bad thing," Boots says haughtily.


[sblock=actions]If this is a temple and that was a fountain, then the water's either for external use (bathing) or internal use (drinking), right?  Boots will experiment with external use.[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 15/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2012)

Boots gets wet from the splashing.  Sylla can smell the wet-dog odor, and that's but all that is different.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Seeing no obvious danger from the alcoves he and Agno have been investigating, Iago crosses the room to view the font.  He kneels beside the font and studies the water, letting it trickle through his fingers.  

He sniffs it, for a moment looking intrigued, then sniffs Boots.  Clearly disappointed at the more mundane origin of the smell, he returns his attention to the water.









*OOC:*



Move to AG5, Alchemy roll on the ater.







[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 18, 2012)

"Well ... hello to you, too, Iago," Boots says, somewhat confused. "But ... it's kind of late for introductions, I think, on account of we've known each other for a week almost. And generally speaking, a proper darkwolf hello involves the more hindquarter-y regions." 



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 15/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 18, 2012)

The markings on the alter are likely goblin in nature.

Iago determines the bubbling font of water has healing properties (CLW potion) if drunk.

        *GM:*  Not sure who has the papers, I was thinking Iago might have grabbed them, but mfloyd3 keeps ignoring the issue so maybe he did not.  Regardless Denizel is the only one that can read them.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2012)

Agno snaps his fingers at Denizel to get his attention.

"Denizel!  What do those, hurrr... papers say?  And what are these markings on this altar?  You're the only one that can read them, yes?"

He waits to get a response from the half-elf before doing anything else.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 20, 2012)

Boots happily laps at the water. "Man, I love this plane," he says. "Back home, the water doesn't taste half this tasty. Aaahhhhh...." 

Sylla approaches the altar.  "Goblin garbage on top of dwarven garbage," she says.  "We need to clear away the goblin garbage."  Using her spear, she begins working away the plaster.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 19/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry. Catching up. I stopped getting emails again. I had assumed people were just busy with the long weekend.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Iago considers stopping Boots, but instead lets the darkwolf drink.  "The water has healing powers," he explains to the others.  "This must have been a powerful sacred place to the Dwarves."

Iago pulls out his waterskin and carefully empties it on the stone floor away from the font, then fills it with as much of the sacred water as he can.  Some part of him is uncomfortable with an act that might constitute looting a temple, but he follows through, reasoning that the gods will forgive those who drove the goblins from this place.









*OOC:*



Assuming Boots has not drunk it all, Iago will take as many doses as are left in the font.

Sorry for not following up on the papers.  Please assume Iago picked them up, but he would have given them to Denizel, who is the only one who could read them.







[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 20, 2012)

Denizel stood in a bit of a daze while everyone worked around him. He didn't want to stumble forward into a trap, but something else was holding him back. This all looked vaguely familiar. _It's a repurposed temple stupid._ His eyes opened a bit.

"Stop Sylla!" He shouted, probably a bit louder than he should have with the open cavern behind them. "Let me see the goblin first. It might be some kind of important clue." He looks over the writing before taking a look at whatever Sylla had not managed to chip off yet.

[sblock=OOC]
Denizel will examine the writing on the paper and the carvings, trying to gain any insight he can. Denizel can read Goblin but I'll make a linguistics and a religion check just in case you need them. Heck I'll do a local while I'm at it as well, just in case.

Linguistics 23
Religion 18
Local 12
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 20, 2012)

Sylla looks at Denizel, with a look of irritation mixed with disbelief. After a moment, she shrugs and turns away.  "Play with the goblin scratchings if you like.  I'll watch the hall." 



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 19/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2012)

It takes awhile, but eventually Iago will be able refill his waterskin with the burbling water from the alcove.

Denizel takes a look at the parchments, full of writing in Goblin, rages  against the arrival of someone named Noak. One notable excerpt says:_I hate the day the black dragon bitch arrived.  The wyrm __has led the tribe away from the holy path of Maglubiyet and __even eats us whenever the she feels like it!  I leave now on __a holy journey, Maglubiyet guides me and will show me how __to return the tribe to the true path._​He also recognizes the signs that this chamber was dedicated to the  worship of another deity that the goblins tried to deface.  The graffiti  on the walls have a definite signature of being dedicated to honoring the evil goblin goblin deity, and insulting the good dwarven god.   They are depicting scenes of the goblin deity performing sexual  perversions to the dwarf god.

Denizel knows that Maglubiyet revels in  conflict and destruction and constantly pushes his followers to wage  war, particularly against dwarves and gnomes, while encouraging goblins  to increase their numbers in order to overrun their enemies.

The  crude pictures carved into the plaster covering the alter, are goblin  runes holy to Maglubiyet, honoring their patron by increasing the size  and strength of their tribes.  The religion obviously values chaos,  evil, and trickery, and possibly procreation akin to rabbits.

[sblock=Map & Party Status]Updated Map:







```
Agno:      11/15 HP remaining;
Denizel:   12/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     19/20 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (6 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 3xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/6 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Not sure if Sylla went all the way back to the doorway, but so far it doesn't actually matter.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 21, 2012)

His task complete, Iago rises.  Before moving on, he checks the liquid in his waterskin to make sure it is still active.  He has heard that the water from mystic springs can lose its potency when carried from the site.

[sblock=OOC]
Craft(Alchemy) to check the CLW potion is still a CLW potion in the waterskin.  If it is, how many doses does he have?

Also, I think there may be a miscount on Iago's bomb uses per day.  It should be INT+LVL+2 (for Extra Bombs feat), and now that he's off the mutagen that would be 7 bombs/day, so he'd still have one left.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3


Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]

            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2012)

Agno waits patiently cooing to himself and the hawk while Denizel works out the goblin writings.  He tilts his head as he looks at the goblin pictures trying to decipher them.  When finally realizes what they depict he snaps his beak in agitation.

"Goblins, hurrr... nasty beasts.  Safe to clean the altar, Denizel?"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 22, 2012)

Iago finds that the spring water has lost its properties while in the waterskin.

[sblock=Map & Party Status]Updated Map:








```
Agno:      11/15 HP remaining;
Denizel:   12/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     19/20 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (6 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 3xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/7 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Updated the bombs info


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 22, 2012)

"It's just what we thought." _They can't hear us._ "Err. I thought. The temple has been re-purposed to that of Maglubiyet. The goblin god of destruction, killing gnomes and dwarves, and goblin. . . err. . .livelihood. One of the dwarven gods is indicated here as well, in the negative sense, though I'm not sure which one." He thinks for a moment. "So yes you can removed the goblin plaster. I think the gods would favor that." 

Denizel kneels before the alter and uses the tip of a crossbow bolt to assist in carefully removing the new layer. _A noble act. . .  A boring one._ Denizel sighs and shakes his head. The voices seemed to be talking a bit more than usual. "The notes is also in goblin, as you assumed. It would seem to indicate that a black dragon arrived at one point, either named Noak or with someone of that name. The writer was quite upset with this beast because it was lessening the worship of their god. It was also eating goblins."

[sblock=OOC]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2012)

Agno kneels down to help Denizel clear the goblin plaster (who knows what _that's_ made of?!) from the dwarven altar.

"Goblins defilement.  Hurrr... the gods were not pleased, I'm sure."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 23, 2012)

You are able to clear away the plaster to reveal the outline of a secret compartment in the alter that was indicated by the aura seen previously.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Iago eyes the compartment suspiciously.  "The goblins were not idiots," she observes.  "There were wizards in their number, they would surely have seen that compartment.  Either they have already emptied it, or it is very dangerous."

He looks to his companions for their thoughts.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 24, 2012)

"Or they were unable to open it and were forced to let it be," Sylla offers, leaning against the wall.  "Or the dwarves masked their magics against detection by goblins.  If you can't unlock it, let's just break it open with a rock and move on."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 19/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 24, 2012)

"Let's not risk upsetting one of the good gods as well." Denizel advises at the idea of smashing the altar with a rock. He then examines the compartment, to see of there's a simple way to open it. "If the goblins chose to plaster over it, they could even have been the group who are safekeeping something."

[sblock=OOC]
Perception 19 to check for signs of a mechanical trap, and devise the easiest way to open the compartment.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 24, 2012)

Denizel doesn't detect any mechanical traps, but he does determine how to open the secret compartment.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 24, 2012)

Denizel digs through his pack, pulling out the needle and thread, as well as his rope. Very carefully, he attempts to connect one end of the rope to the opening mechanism, before backing up, and crouching down slightly.

[sblock=OOC]
Denizel is no rogue, but will attempt to open the compartment from AK5, hopefully avoiding any traps. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 25, 2012)

Denizel makes an attempt to use the thread and rope to open the secret compartment.  However, the stone pressure plate doesn't offer much purchase to get leverage on it to slide and twist it aside. The jury-rig slips off.

        *GM:*  If it had been a more mechanical type compartment instead of something made of stone, this idea might have worked. 
Sorry, if there is a trap you will likely need to roll a Disable Device Skill check to by-pass it or trigger the trap itself to gain the XP for it in this case. But, you can still try another idea that I haven't thought of.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 25, 2012)

Seeing Denizel's struggles, Iago yields to the group's decision and approaches the altar.  He bends, carefully examining the stone for traps, and then begins to remove it.









*OOC:*


 He's in the square next to the trap ( not sure which one that is).  Disable Device to disarm any trap.







[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Oh I see its a pressure plate. That would have been good to know.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 25, 2012)

Agno stays out of the way as Denizel and Iago work on opening the secret compartment in the altar.

"Hurrr... almost had it there!  Give it another try."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2012)

Iago does indeed find a magical trap that will be triggered on opening the secret compartment.  He gives it a shot, but cannot disarm the trap.  He gets the impression it is magical in nature and beyond his capability to remove or by-pass.

[sblock=Map & Party Status]Updated Map:







```
Agno:      11/15 HP remaining;
Denizel:   12/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     19/20 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (6 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 3xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/7 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Sorry, I had not expected that you would need that information.

The DM always secretly rolls Disable Device against traps.  Lucky for you I rolled much better, you know that you failed instead of setting it off.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 26, 2012)

Iago rises and steps back from the altar.  "It is a magical trap," he explains.  "I cannot disarm it.  I think we should leave it alone, at least for now.  It has stood unbroken this long, it will keep."

[sblock=OOC]
Iago holds his position while talking it over.

PM, you mentioned that Denizel's improvised system would not work.  Would a trip to the village for additional equipment permit construction of something that would?  Say, using a 10' pole (tree branch would work, skip the village) to push a plate, or sovereign glue to secure an iron ring, then pulling with a rope?  Let me know if Iago has any ideas.

Sorry about the confusion on the DD roll.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 26, 2012)

"Since its a pressure plate, all we really need is a long stick. . . or a broom." Denizel muses in agreement. "We might find something in the next area. . . with the dragon." He gulps at the thought.

[sblock=OOC]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2012)

Agno blinks and tilts his head as he watches Denizel and Iago work on the trap and the hawk perched on his shoulder tilts its head in an almost identical manner.

"Magical?  Hurrr... leave it?  But, but..."

Unwilling to take the risk himself in opening the compartment Agno snaps his beak closed.  The hawk startles and flaps its wings a couple of times ruffling the fine feathers on Agno's head before it settles again.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 27, 2012)

Iago looks over at Agno, wondering what the priest is feeling at this moment.

"It will keep," he repeats reassuringly.  "Had the gods meant for us to have it now, they would not have made their priests quite so clever."

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2012)

[sblock=The trap]







mfloyd3 said:


> PM, you mentioned that Denizel's improvised system would not work.  Would a trip to the village for additional equipment permit construction of something that would?  Say, using a 10' pole (tree branch would work, skip the village) to push a plate, or sovereign glue to secure an iron ring, then pulling with a rope?  Let me know if Iago has any ideas.



Hmmm, stepping into the metagame for a moment. (I don't think it will give anything away)

The magical trap will trigger on opening the compartment.  The alter is of dwarven manufacture and I imagine would be complex to open without someone doing it accidentally.  A simple pole pushing at a point would not be enough, I am envisioning something as complicated as a child-proof cap on a bottle of pills.

Using a set of lockpicks to disarm a magical spell trap is something I am having trouble visualizing anyway, but that's besides the point.  Jury-rigging anything to by-pass the trap requires some expertise, thus would come back around to your Disable Device skill once again, I think. 

Spending money on the appropriate misc magical item/spell scroll instead to by-pass it would probably do it though, if you knew exactly what you needed.  Worst case, 375gp buys a Dispel Magic scroll and requires a dice roll to succeed too.

So, if you make a successful Spellcraft Roll to identify the actual spell in place or a successful Knowledge Engineering to determine the workings of the compartment, I think you would be able to possibly buy/develop a safe means of by-passing it later once you resupply in town.

Thus ultimately you can succeed with some dice rolls in the end to earn the XP.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 27, 2012)

Iago takes one more look at the trap, pondering its workings.  He thinks alound, mentioning some of his observations to his friends.









*OOC:*



Rolling Knowl:  Engineering to do it in a mundane way, Spellcraft to ID the trap.  

Do Denizel or Sylla want to roll to Aid Other on the Spellcraft check?


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 27, 2012)

Denizel confers with Iago for a moment, adding what insight he can.

[sblock=OOC]
Spellcraft to Aid Other 15
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2012)

Iago finds that the spell in place with the trap is one that is designed to provide a shocking jolt of electricity to whoever is opening the secret compartment.  After careful examination he figures that with some sticky substance and a few tools, he could jury-rig something to both apply pressure and turn the opening mechanism from a distance.  The shocking element of the spells discharge will make use of metal impractical, so he will need some time and some especially hard wood to do it.  He estimates the cost will run about 50 gold coins for materials and assistance from a competent artisan.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 28, 2012)

Iago makes some careful notes in a leaf of his formula book, double-checking his measurements.  He proudly shows the diagram off to his companions.  It is utterly inscrutable.

"Let us move on," he says.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 28, 2012)

Agno stares at Iago's diagram with no small amount of confusion before he shakes himself and brings himself out of the mind-trap that is Iago's plan.

"A splendid plan but you'll have to be the one to execute it; the details, hurrr... escape me.  So, where next are we going?"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 28, 2012)

"Into the caverns to find this dragon." Denizel looks to Boots, assuming him to take the lead.

[sblock=OOC]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 29, 2012)

Now that you decide to save the trap for later, you are gathered at the entryway to the defiled chapel.

[sblock=Map & Party Status]Updated Map:








```
Agno:      11/15 HP remaining;
Denizel:   12/14 HP remaining;
Iago:      18/18 HP remaining;
Sylla:     16/16 HP remaining; 
Boots:     19/20 HP remaining;

CLW Wand (6 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Light (Denizel), 3xCLW (Agno), Disguise Self (Denizel), 
Shield (Sylla), 2xRejuv Eidolon (Sylla)
Abilities Used: 6/7 Bombs (Iago), 6/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
3/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
3/6 Hawkeye (Agno)
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please move with grid coordinates provided once again.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Iago hesitates by the door, while the group huddles.  "The goblins told us those caves lead to spiders," he observes.  "If we believe them, do we want to fight the spiders?  We have stopped the goblin raids -- They are dead."  There is not remorse in his voice, but perhaps some regret that it was not done more elegantly.

"So, do we want to fight the spiders?" he repeats.


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 1, 2012)

Sylla watches Iago's examination of the altar without expression.  "Rock would've been easier," she says, after he finishes taking notes.

When Iago mentions investigating the rest of the cave, Sylla nods.  "A hunt.  Good," she says.

"Yeah, but if we leave them alone, maybe it would be better for the town," Boots says.  Sylla looks at him in exasperation.  "What?  Why not?  Look, this is a nice place.  It's going to fill up with _something_, right?  Right now that part probably has a momma spider and a daddy spider, so if we leave them alone to have spider puppies, then all the big pack of spiders will keep more goblins from moving in.  And it's not like a bunch of spiders are going to go raid caravans or anything."

Sylla's brow furrows.  "I am not sure whether I am more disturbed by the phrase 'spider puppies,' or that a plan of yours almost makes sense."



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 19/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 1, 2012)

Agno listens and nods in agreement with first Iago, then Sylla, then Boots.

"Spiders.  Spider are, hurrr... _poisonous_ are they not?  My healing is ineffectual against poison.  I am more worried about this Nouk, er... what's its name again?  This eater of goblins?  It sounds very dangerous."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Knowledge (nature) 1d20+7=21 for spiders in general.  Assuming that's good enough to know that some spiders may have poison.
*Move* --
*Standard* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 1, 2012)

"Yes, never mind the spider. There seems to be a dragon." Denizel pinches the bridge of his nose in frustration.


[sblock=OOC]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Iago seems to mull it over.  "Perhaps we should return to the village," he suggests.  "I cannot speak for all of you, but I have exhausted supplies of some reagents and am in no rush to take on a dragon until I have had a chance to make more.  And we have dealt with the goblins," he adds.  "That was our contract.  Perhaps if we are to take on a dragon, we should insist on a higher fee."

He gestures to the altar.  "We can also get materials to open that," he adds.  "There may be some weapon there of use against the dragon.  I think the goblins may already have helped us on that score," he adds, holding up one of the vials recovered from the desk.  "These defend against acid.  I have heard of some dragons who can spray their enemies with acid, and I'll wager this Noak is one of them.  The goblins were making preparations to attack the wyrm," he explains.


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 2, 2012)

Sylla shrugs.  "If we are going to rest before opening the lizard's door, we may as well return to the town.  We should be able to make it back by dusk."



[sblock=ooc]If memory serves, we encountered the caves not long after dawn, and it's a 3-4 hour walk back to town.  So assuming it's noon-ish, we can make it back.[/sblock]  

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 19/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 2, 2012)

"That sounds fine to me." Adds Denizel. "I wouldn't mind sleeping in a proper bed before throwing myself into the mouth of a dragon."

[sblock=OOC]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 3, 2012)

*GM:*  Your heroic adventurers are not interested in exploring the cavern?  Where's their sense of adventure? j/k
If the decision is to return to town, you can begin posting yourselves in that direction.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 3, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
Let's break character a bit and make plans, if that's alright.  I definitely want to RP the stuff when we get back to town, but maybe we could just plan at player level?

1)  Grab our captive goblin mage and as much of the stuff we are planning to sell as possible.  Iago is also inclined to bring the severed head of Bronk, just to make it clear there was some real fighting, but will not push it if the others find this too gruesome.  Taken together, this should convince the townspeople we've dealt with the tribe.

2)  Do we want to do anything with all the corpses we left littering the place?  The rot in the enclosed space will make the passage back to the dragon unpleasant, and perhaps even dangerous.  Also all that meat might draw spiders out of the caverns, or other monsters.  And the smell could alert Noak something is wrong more quickly than he might otherwise notice.  Perhaps quickly stuff the bodies into the larder?

3)  Our plan for when we get back to town is to see the Dwarf moneylender again and make a report.  The goblin mage told us it was Noak who prompted the tribe to fight, so the town might claim we need to defeat him to claim we have defeated the goblin menace.  But I do think we should negotiate for more money.  Let's put Denizel on this (hurray for bardic charisma!).

Sound like a plan?

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


I think that's a good plan. Denizel will vote for stuffing the bodies into the larder, as doing anything else is just too much work and/or gross. While Denizel won't watch any head cutting he also won't stop it. It seems an economic idea.

When we get to town, I think there's still one or two things to identify as well.


----------



## Systole (Mar 3, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]1a. Sylla is fine taking the head of Bronk. When Iago suggests it. does it, a little light bulb will turn on, and she'll start collecting goblin ears.

1b. I roughed out the math. I _think_ we can get everything if we load Boots up to heavy encumbrance and the rest of us take up to medium encumbrance. That should keep us at 20' move. Assuming it's noon-ish and moving bodies doesn't take too long, we can still make it to town by dusk.

2. Bodies in kitchen sounds like a good idea. Watch the goblin rat-dog thing though. It's allergic and stuff.

3. Sylla is always happy to have someone else be diplomatic.



EDIT: The Bronk's head thing reminds me of a game I'm GMing.  I'm running a semi-slapstick evil campaign, in which the PCs are in the Evil Intelligence Agency, and there's a pompous frog-demon named Balsever the Denier who's in charge of equipment requisition.  Somehow, the players decided that Balsever likes trophies ... or snacks ... or something, so every time they kill a boss, they bring the head to him.  I'm not sure how or why it started, but they have so much fun doing it that I've just been running with it.  He's using the barghest head to make a flesh golem puppy.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## Systole (Mar 5, 2012)

"Back to town then?"  Sylla smirks at Boots.  "It looks like we'll be giving those saddlebags a workout."

"Oh come on, boss!  There's like ... twenty pounds of stuff!  Or more.  Maybe even thirty or thirty-five!"

"And here I thought you were a big, strong darkwolf."

"Well, of course I'm a big, strong darkwolf!"

"Stronger than everyone else here?"

"Yeah, way stronger than everyone else here!"

"Glad to hear it."  She turns to the party.  "Since Boots is so much stronger than the rest of us, he'll be carrying most of the loot.  Load him up."

"What the ... ?" Boots says.  "Aw, crap."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 19/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 5, 2012)

"Next time, we can try and argue more for the donkey." Denizel jokes as he helps distributing the loot.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 5, 2012)

Iago wordlessly tends to the bodies, throwing them into the larder.  There is an air of practiced professionalism in the way that he skewers the goblin dog with a broken table leg and maneuvers it carefully through the halls without touching it.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 5, 2012)

Agno throws in with the others and works without complaint even when the job is less than pleasant.  He's not too keen on watching when Iago takes Bront's head or when Sylla collects ears but he keeps his discomposure to himself.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 5, 2012)

"Ugh ... boss, can you hurry it up?  The sooner we get started back, the sooner I can get this _off_."  The eidolon looks miserable under the massive load.

"A minute," Sylla answers, taking the last goblin ear, then wiping her hands on a rag.  She nods to Iago.  "A good idea, alchemist.  If we're ready, let's go."


[sblock=ooc]I had some time this afternoon, so I took a few minutes and added up the weight.  The weapons and armor came to almost exactly 400 lb.  I didn't count the goods from the kitchen and the pewter bowls and Bronks' head and such.  Maybe figure 425-450 lb total?

That means we can put ~250-270 lb on Boots, and then split the rest of it between everyone else.  That averages 40-50 lb each, which should keep us at medium -- Sylla and Iago can take up Denizel's slack on this one.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: Medium encumbrance
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 19/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Heavy encumbrance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 6, 2012)

So far so good.  The eidolon is loaded with the loot, the rest of you taking what's left.  You finish the clean up the dead and you are gathered in the kitchen and Bronk's room, almost ready to depart the golbin's lair.

        *GM:*  Is it your intention to ultimately leave the suspected spiders alone?  I might replace that encounter if that is your plan.

Feel free to keep role-playing and moving the scene along as you go.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 6, 2012)

Iago nods to Sylla as she collects the ears.  He is a little disturbed at the enthusiasm she has shown for his grisly plan, but feels it would be both hypocritical and rude to show it.

"Let's keep Boots closer to us on the return trip," he advises.  "We are all weighed down, so we will not be able to move together as quickly."

[sblock=OOC]
Move Boots back so he is perhaps 10' in front of Sylla?  Otherwise keep the double-file marching order from the first page unchanged?  Iago will keep the axe drawn for the return trip.

Re:  Taking on the spiders, as far as Iago is concerned, that's up to the townsfolk.  He wants to renegotiate the contract.  The group has dealt with the immediate threat, so arguably should be paid, but this may not be a long-term solution.  Iago wants additional cash to take on the dragon, and might be willing to throw in the spiders if the townsfolk want them exterminated too.

Of course, upping the town's fee does not necessarily have to affect the treasure total for the adventure.  As I am sure you have already considered, you can simply reduce the dragon's loot or other treasure sources by a suitable amount to keep it even.

Happy to handle this however you want.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3


Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]

            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Iago's plan works for me.


----------



## Systole (Mar 6, 2012)

"Boots and I will take point together. If we're attacked, I want him close enough to cut the saddlebags off. Let's move."

"If I _can_ move," Boots whines.

"Hyah, mule!" Sylla says, slapping the eidolon on the rump.

Boots starts forward, then flattens his ears. "That's just mean, boss."

The rest of the party in tow, the summoner and her eidolon head down the passageway.



[sblock=ooc]Sylla and Boots front, then Denizel and the wizard, then Iago/Agno?

How long will it take to cut the saddlebags off? Standard action? Full round action? More?

Aside from Sylla's natural bloodlust, there doesn't seem to be any reason to kill the spiders. They don't threaten the town, they probably don't have any treasure, their lair is probably full of traps/webs/ambushes, and if we leave them alone they might act as a deterrent for more goblins. Even if we do want to clean them out, I'd rather have Iago at full bombs and just carpet bomb the place. Cave + webs + giant spiders sounds like a bad place to walk into.


EDIT: Have we collected our prisoner yet?[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: Medium encumbrance (+3 max Dex, 20 ft move, -3 ACP)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 19/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Heavy encumbrance (+1 max Dex, 20ft move, -6 ACP)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2012)

*GM:*  Not sure how long, exactly.  I think it would be a Move Action for Sylla (or whoever) to undo the buckle(s) to let them fall free.  Normally I see people dropping a backpack with a free action.

You have not collected nor checked on Urrtarr recently.  She is where you left her though.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 7, 2012)

Agno loads up his pack with the gear allocated to him to carry and heaves the heavy thing up into place on his back.  He wiggles around a bit beneath it to get it properly placed and to get the fine feathers on his back to lie down smoothly underneath the pack.  Finely he seems settled and ready to travel.

"We should collect our, hurrr... hogboglin captive."

Since Sylla and Boots are already headed off in that direction he quickly follows.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 7, 2012)

Sylla pushes the furniture blocking the latrine door out of the way.  Motioning Boots to the side in case of attack, she opens the door, spear in hand.  "Time to go for a walk, wizard."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: Medium encumbrance (+3 max Dex, 20 ft move, -3 ACP)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 19/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Heavy encumbrance (+1 max Dex, 20ft move, -6 ACP)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 8, 2012)

Urrtarr looks up at the elf and mutters in Common, "Ya like da spidas, pointy ears?  I be hopin' ya gots yerself kilt.  Too bad."

She is still bound, but she is not in the exact place Iago left her, having moved about in the latrine


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 8, 2012)

Denizel decides to try and keep the groups cards hidden. "Really now?" Sigh. "While disgusting, your spider were no more effective than the your brethren."

[sblock=OOC] Bluff 26 or 27 if she could be attracted to Denizel
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 8, 2012)

"Since you're good at making friends, hold the rope," Sylla says, pushing Urrtarr's leash into Denizel's hands.  "Let's go."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: Medium encumbrance (+3 max Dex, 20 ft move, -3 ACP)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 19/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Heavy encumbrance (+1 max Dex, 20ft move, -6 ACP)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 9, 2012)

"Keep your eyes open," says Iago, as the group makes its way out of the caverns.  "There may have been another raiding party outside of the caverns."

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2012)

Urrtarr believes the implications, "Huh. Well gud luck with Noak, den.  She be naw match fer ya I bet. Why not go git her now, tuff guy?"

You make it back out to the entrance of the lair without any goblin ambushes. The corpses of the goblin dogs have not moved, but a few crows take to the air at your approach leaving off from their carrion feeding.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 9, 2012)

Denizel seems a bit miffed at the offer of the rope but takes it up none the less, keeping his other hand on the hilt of his sword. 

"It's not in the contract." is Denizel's only response to his prisoners goading.


----------



## Systole (Mar 10, 2012)

Sylla blinks in the sunlight.  "That way," she says, pointing southeast.  "And Denizel, remind your pet that having a tongue is a privilege which can be easily revoked."  


[sblock=ooc]Taking 10 on Survival for a 17, and taking 10 on Intimidate for an 18.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: Medium encumbrance (+3 max Dex, 20 ft move, -3 ACP)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 19/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Heavy encumbrance (+1 max Dex, 20ft move, -6 ACP)[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 10, 2012)

Denizel shrugs a bit but gives a light tug on the ropes for show. He tries to back Sylla's threat up with some Goblin. Evet, o büyük ihtimalle bunu istiyorum.

[sblock=Goblin]Yeah, she'd probably do that.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Aid Intimidate 9
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 10, 2012)

Urrtarr refrains from goading Denizel further, apparently properly cowed for a little while at least.  Though you are finding your repeated intimidations are not very effective overall to curb her tongue.  Probably because the hobgoblin mage has been a little suicidal since her lover was murdered after you had him defeated.

After several hours, the village of Barrow's Edge comes into view.  You are all a bit tired from the exertion of the extra weight, but you made it before becoming seriously fatigued and it is still a half an hour before dusk.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 10, 2012)

"Let's go to the inn," proposes Iago.  "We can ask Mallie to send for Arvel, and perhaps clean up and get a proper meal while we are waiting."

He looks ruefully at their hobgoblin captive, the moldy, blood-stained blanket holding Bronk's head, and the bag of ears stuffed into Sylla's belt.  It is not much of a leap for him to conclude that none of these will be welcome in the common room of the inn.

"One of us will need to stand guard over the hobgoblin," he adds.  "Maybe outside the inn.  Perhaps Ms. Mallie can help us find a suitable place."  He tries to remember if there were stocks in the village square.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2012)

You don't recall seeing anything of the sort in the village.  In fact you don't remember even meeting a constable either.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2012)

Agno stands outside thinking over Iago's comments and also peering at the hobgoblin wizard.

"Hurrr... Perhaps _all_ of us should stand guard on her; except for one to speak with Mallie and Arvel about our captive.  There is a dispenser of lawful punishments, yes?  Denizel should go find him."

The hawk, Keeling, gazes with unblinking bird-eyes at Urtarr as if she were something much smaller and edible.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 12, 2012)

"Very well." Denizel gives a slight air of being put upon, when of course, in reality, he's quite pleased to put his skills to some use. "Let me see whom I can turn up." He hands the rop to Iago and moves ahead into town.

[sblock=OOC] Denizel will actively look for Arvel though if he find Mallie he'll also inform her. Let me know if you'd prefer a roll.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 12, 2012)

"Knocking on doors will take too long.  We'll bring them to us," Sylla says.  "Boots?"

Boots grins.  "Wait, really?  You're letting me do that?  Sweet!  Thanks, boss!" the eidolon says.  Without further ado, he takes a huge breath and squares his stance.  Somewhere below the range of normal hearing, a demonic rumble builds in the darkwolf's chest, erupting into an unearthly, blood-curdling howl that echoes throughout the village.

Sylla looks around, unruffled by her eidolon's fiendish howl.  "There.  That should get their attention."



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: Medium encumbrance (+3 max Dex, 20 ft move, -3 ACP)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 19/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Heavy encumbrance (+1 max Dex, 20ft move, -6 ACP)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2012)

Boots' howl certainly gains the hawk's attention.  Keeling ruffles his feathers and flaps his wings in agitation and adds an ear-piercing shriek as punctuation to the darkwolf's rumbling howl.

"Hurrr!  You should warn a being before doing that!"

Agno rubs his ear and shakes his head and doesn't seem sure whom he should glare at first: Sylla, Boots or Keeling.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move* --
*Standard* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 15 Current: 11
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +7 (+9 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* short bow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Iago looks around uncomfortably, waiting for the villagers to come rushing out.  He holds the hobgoblin's leash more tightly, but keeps his axe behind her in a way that covers her without appearing to threaten any onlookers.

"I suppose, 'Hail and good evening,' was out of the question?"  He mutters darkly to Boots.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3


Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]

            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 12, 2012)

Denizel stops a few paces away from the group when he hears the howl. With a sigh he lowers his head and pinches the bridge of his nose.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2012)

The howling certainly succeeds in drawing attention.  Some commoner townsfolk peek and then duck back out of sight. Shortly, the matronly woman from the inn comes outside and heads towards you.






"Well, I am certainly glad to see you return in one piece."

The short shape of a dwarf appears from another direction, hustling along at first, but then slowing to a more stately pace once he recognizes you. 




"Tarnation, what's that racket about?  You skinning cats or something. Ho, ho! What have we got here?"

Clearly Arvel is indicating the trussed up hobgoblin.  Urrtarr just glares daggers at the townsfolk of Barrow's Edge.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Iago nods politely to Arvel and Mallie, and looks expectantly at Denizel, clearly expecting the elf to handle the negotiations.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3


Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]

            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 13, 2012)

"People of town! We have returned to you quite victorious!" He raises his sword in a triumphant gesture as he shouts. "We have cleared the Howling Caves of the goblin scum and brought you their shaman and the head of their leader!" Denizel pauses for dramatic effect and cheering.

"However. . . the caves hold yet one more threat. . ."

[sblock=OOC] Diplomacy 22 +1 if they might be attracted to Denizel.
I'm trying to get the townspeople to view us favorably.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 13, 2012)

Sylla leans on her spear as the half-elf speaks, a bored look on her face.  Boots looks slightly puzzled.  "Did we miss some goblins?" he whispers.

"No."

"Does he mean the spiders, then?"

"No."

Boots ponders this.  "Are you sure it isn't more goblins?"

"Quiet."



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: Medium encumbrance (+3 max Dex, 20 ft move, -3 ACP)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 19/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Heavy encumbrance (+1 max Dex, 20ft move, -6 ACP)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2012)

Urrtarr makes a scoffing grunt, "I not be da shaman.  Ya dinna find him, he be outa da lair."  Mallie and Arvel approach eager to hear more, thought they do not break out in cheers. Some of the other townsfolk are murmuring in the background and appear to be happy.





"Eh? you brought back trophies.  Okay, dearies, but that wasn't necessary."

"So, there is more threats in their lair?"





Arvel pokes at the prisoner, "That's great.  If this one isn't the shaman, who is she? Ugly bitch ain't she?"

Urrtarr, spits at the dwarf, "Fook off, ya orge snot dat luvs lil' boys!"

Arvel kicks the hobgoblin with a boot, "Shut up, you."

"So you haven't finished then, have you," he remarks to Denizel, not really asking the question, making it more a statement.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 14, 2012)

"Don't mind her words, we killed all the goblins." Denizel assures them, then lowers his voice so he reaches no townspeople aside from Mallie and Arvel. "However there is a dragon in the caves as well. We believe we can clear this threat, but we will need further resources."

[sblock=OOC]Let me know when you need a new check.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 14, 2012)

Sylla's eyes narrow at the accusation in the dwarf's words.  She fingers the bag of ears, and it's clear she's about to say or do something that the rest of the party might regret.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: Medium encumbrance (+3 max Dex, 20 ft move, -3 ACP)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 19/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Heavy encumbrance (+1 max Dex, 20ft move, -6 ACP)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 15, 2012)

Iago catches Sylla's eye.  "Let Denizel speak," he murmurs, his features firm but otherwise poker-faced. 

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2012)

Urrtarr certainly sounds believable as she cackles, "Ya, donna mind me.  Da rest o' da tribe be returnin' and raidin' yur town agin." 

Mallie looks concerned, weighing the hobgoblin's words.




"A dragon, oh dear. But, your prisoner certainly is insistent in her contradictions."





Arvel mutters, "Where's my axe to a can quiet the hag for good."

He looks up at the honeyed words of the bard and asks, "What do you mean by dragon?  There has been no proof of a dragon activity, only the goblins.  We haven't seen such a creature taking our livestock and flying away."

So far both he and Mallie are not yet entertaining thoughts of handing over resources at there appears to be uncertainty in their eyes.
        *GM:*  Go ahead and roll. 

Diplomacy will be required for negotiations, but you are trying to Bluff them into believing the goblins are all dead.  Urrtarr appears to be truthful (particularly since she isn't lying).


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 16, 2012)

"Are you mad?" Denizel accused the two who faced them now. "You would believe this goblin over those who have been actively slaying the goblins on your behalf. Now dragons are far from stupid and I do not know what this one is yet up to, but I assure you she has every reason to lie, I do not, and if a dragon doesn't want you to know it's around, you're not going to know." Denizel does his best to back up his words with full confidence despite the fact that he too saw some honesty in the goblins statement.

He then unsheathes his sword and offers it to the dwarf.

[sblock=OOC]Bluff 28, though most of his words are truthful.
+1 vs those who might be attracted to Denizel
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 16, 2012)

Sylla shoots a challenging look at Iago. She holds the bag of ears at shoulder height and then upends it, so that its bloody contents spill into the dirt.  Shaking the last few ears out, she drops the bag as well.

Having made her point, she announces, "My darkwolf's pack is heavy.  I am bringing his goods to the store." The summoner stalks off, leaving the negotiations to the others.


[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I couldn't see Sylla playing nice anymore.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +3 CMD: 17
Fort: +0 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: Medium encumbrance (+3 max Dex, 20 ft move, -3 ACP)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 19/20
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 (20 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +5 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Heavy encumbrance (+1 max Dex, 20ft move, -6 ACP)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 18, 2012)

Urrtarr is still rather suicidal after the brutal murder of her dying mate, "Ha, da fookin' dwarf be a loon, fur shur.  Go on den, take da stinkin' sword der stumpy." 





Arvel exclaims, "That's ENOUGH!" The dwarf takes the proffered sword and smashes the hilt into the offending hobgoblin's temple until she is out cold.  The fuming moneylender kicks the unconscious form once more for good measure and then starts calming himself with his eyes closed.  He holds the sword off to the side for Denizel to take back.

Mallie looks askance at the spectacle and turns back to Denizel..




"Well, Arvel is a bit out of sorts, hmmm?"

"I think we can take your word that there is a dragon is behind this. It certainly would explain a change in the goblins behavior as of late.  However, while we could take your word on the goblins being all defeated, we did ask for proof."

"But, once you finish with the dragon, we can send a party with you to see for ourselves."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Iago looks from Mallie to the pile of goblin ears at their feet.  He wonders, a little disquieted, how big the pile would have to be to constitute proof.

He looks to Denizel, still hoping the elf can turn this bizarre series of events to their advantage.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 18 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +0; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge Person

Mutagen prepared: - EXPENDED
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +4 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

Falchion: Attack: +3 = [BAB (01) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d4+3, Crit: 18-20/x2


       Bomb*: Attack: +04 = [BAB (01) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 6 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 19, 2012)

Denizel takes back the sword and sheathes it quickly. He turns back to Mallie who seems to have a better head about her.

"Aye proof." He says with a quick motion to his allies and the bag of ears. "While my more bloodthirsty colleagues may not understand while you might not accept our bag of trophies I know you are a woman of business. This mission represents a significant investment for you and your fellow citizens. We of course would be happy to take with us a few notaries to confirm the area is secure."

Denizel clasps Mallie on the shoulder and gives her a reassuring smile. "However, that does not change my original point. The dragon was not part of our original agreement. It represents a significantly greater risk and danger. We will need further finances."

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy 29, with a +1 is she could be attracted to Denizel.

Just to be clear, I rolled a 20.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 14 Current: 12
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +4
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*Bardic Performance:* 4/10 rounds per day

*Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2012)

Arvel chuckles, "Heh, that's what they are after, Mallie.  They are money grubbing adventurer's after all. Alright, we can up the ante some more." 

Mallie nods to accept the moneylender's increase in reward.




"Well okay, Arvel.  If you say so.  But, I would have thought any beast that is in league with the goblins would have been covered under the original agreement.  Particularly if the dragon is controlling the goblins."

"When you are sure the lair is empty of monsters that can harm our village, then you can show us this empty lair and we will gladly pay your reward." She says to Denizel.
        *GM:*  Diplomacy increases reward from 500 -> 600 according to treasure calculations.  However, we have to account for TBG so let's just call it a significant increase and leave it vague IC.

Go ahead and level up to 3rd level now.


----------



## Systole (Mar 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


So they want the spiders done as well?


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Well we didn't mention the spiders. However if we want to get paid, Denizel will now reccomend clearing the spiders as well.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2012)

*GM:*  Well, considering you have not confirmed these alleged spiders, nor even explored there, you have only the hob's word on what's there.  But, if there is just some typical spiders holed up in there, it is unlikely that Mallie would consider that a threat to the village.  Entirely up to you on that one.  After leveling up, that encounter will need to be modified or replaced anyway.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 20, 2012)

*OOC:*



This all seems fine to me.  For a "significant increase" Iago will go along with clearing the spiders.


----------



## Systole (Mar 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


If the town is paying, Sylla is fine with it.

[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] How are we handling loot/restocking?  Does the store have more goddies for us?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 20, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Urrtarr makes a scoffing grunt, "I not be da shaman.  Ya dinna find him, he be outa da lair."
> 
> Arvel kicks the hobgoblin with a boot, "Shut up, you."
> 
> "So you haven't finished then, have you," he remarks to Denizel, not really asking the question, making it more a statement.




Agno watches the proceedings quietly.  One could almost see the wheels turning behind his golden eyes as he thinks things through.  While Agno is intent on the conversation and his thoughts Keeling stares boldly at the village center.  He stretch his wings and buffets Agno who idly brushes the wing away from his face.  Agno clears his throat and speaks up, even though his words refer to conversation that took place minutes (or longer) before.

"We _have_ finished," Agno says with confidence.  "We killed the, hurrr... shaman; a hobgoblin with a mangy wolf, yes?."  He looks to his companions for confirmation.  "We killed him and some others before reaching the caves."  He glances down at Urtarr.  "She didn't, hurrr... know it."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Yay, level 3!  I'll get it done as soon asap...
*Move* --
*Standard* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 18
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 21, 2012)

*GM:*  Sorry, no change in the purchasing rules for Barrow's Edge.  Everything is on track as far as level vs. CR of the encounters as I planned.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Well I think our next course of action is seeling and getting what needs to be identified, identified. That should help me make my level choices.


----------



## Systole (Mar 21, 2012)

[sblock]

MWK items are available without restriction, correct?
Are partially full wands available?
If we rolled for something last time, it will still be available/unavailble as per the previous roll, or should we reroll?
If I want special material arrows, how many will be available on a successful roll?
If I want magic arrows, how many will be available on a successful roll?
The village stores will only have items (including those magical or made of special materials) up to 400gp value for sale. Magic items and special materials are still subject to the 75% rule. When buying back items, the maximum value the village will be able to purchase will be 2,200gp.
​[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Seeing that the negotiations appear to be complete, Iago nods politely to Mallie.  "One of us will keep watch on this one," he tells the innkeeper, gesturing to the unconscious hobgoblin.  "I expect you won't want him in the common room of the inn.  Where can we put her?"  He tries to keep it out of his face, but it is in Iago's mind that if there are still raiding parties about, one of the group should be prepared.

[sblock]
Iago has an unused Extract slot.  He can Identify any unidentified items tonight, before the characters rest.  As I look at the loot, that just means the Studded Leather armor, right?  Might be worth having a look at the Sword as well, just in case there's something we don't know.  We do NOT want to sell the Potions of Resist Acid, and Iago is going to want to keep the 2 flasks of acid and the remaining Alchemists Fire (Iago threw one of them at the zombie).

PM, are we doing disbursements of treasure?  I've got Iago updated, but I wasn't sure whether to submit him for approval until I did his equipment.

PM, what were the rules again about alchemical items?  Iago wants to purchase some flasks of various types.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 22, 2012)

[sblock=Buying Stuff]You can get partially charged wands, groups of arrows less than a full quiver to get below the 400gp limit.  But, you only get one roll for availability for the item, meaning you cannot try again for a different number of charges.  Since this is mid adventure adventure shopping, I am going to say "no" to crafting if I can get away with it, though. 

Alchemical items are available if they are in the approved sources.  I am not sure Iago actually did throw that Alchemist's Fire.  I think the zombie went down right before that, even though you posted it before my update.

Waiting for character approval might be better if you are making purchases.  If you wish to sell off some things and distribute them, we can do that.  On your sheets, you will need to date the distribution so you don't double spend like I did with Borric. 

I updated the opening post.  You actually have two unidentified magic items, Studded Leather and Bronk's shield.  If Iago cannot do it, you can go visit the elven wizard to pay for him to do it.

MWK items follow normal Mystic Pearl Rules.  You can re-roll availability. 

Are guys planning to break character for all of this, or role-play it out?[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 22, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
The flask of alchemist's fire did hit the zombie.  The case where our posts crossed was when Iago was throwing the flask of acid at the Gray Ooze (which would not have done any good, but Iago did not know that).  So, we're down one flask of Alchemist's Fire, but still have the two flasks of acid we recovered, right?

Unless anyone objects, I favor speeding things ahead a bit out of character, as we've already had some interaction with the townsfolk.  Iago will suggest that the group discreetly set a watch in case there are warbands that were unaccounted for (and to keep an eye on the mage), and do their shopping in the early morning.  If possible, he would like to head back to the caves that day to give the alleged dragon less time to respond to the loss of the goblins.

Iago will try to do his identification of the unknown items when the group gets to the room.  He literally needs one minute to prepare the extract, and then just has to cast the spell.  I'm putting the rolls in below; we can apply them later if the group chooses to roleplay more.

We should also buy the items Iago needs to construct his Acme Products Trap Disarmer.  Agreed that these funds should come out of the general fund?
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 22, 2012)

Taking his cue from Iago, Agno wanders off to Goodseller's Emporium to conduct some business with Sten.  Since his needs are small it doesn't take much time and he quickly returns to take his turn at watching Urtarr.

"I am returned to perform my, hurrr... keen-eyed watchings."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Level 3 submitted and awaiting approval.

Agno would like to transact the following:
Sell: Temple sword (30 gp)
Buy: Quarterstaff (0 gp)
Buy: MW Cold Iron Dagger (304 gp) -- not available
Buy: MW Dagger (302 gp)

Edit: Missed your last note, PM.  My vote, obviously, is to break character and take care of buying/selling quickly in order to get back to the job but I'll roleplay it out and edit the above if that is what everyone else wants. 
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 18
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm also in favor of doing the buying/selling ooc. I'm fine with the trap disarmer coming out of group funds.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Iago leaves Sten's emporium, considering his purchases.  His new chain shirt is far more comfortable, and he moves more freely now that he has sold off some of his other goods.  He wonders if he made the right decision in selling off his sling bullets, but he sees little use for them in the dark caverns.  More significant is the regret he feels in letting the falchion go.

It is a silly thing, he reflects.  The axe is well-crafted, perhaps Dwarven made, and is a better weapon.  But the falchion always seemed more like a sword to him.  More...Civilized.  Though he cannot articulate his own thought, it disturbs him that the axe called to him so.

He returns to meet his friends at the inn.









*OOC:*



Iago only purchased the MW Chain Shirt, and sold off a few things (see wiki sheet).  He did claim the MW Greataxe, the acid and the alchemist's fire from the party loot, so he "bought" it from the group.


----------



## Systole (Mar 23, 2012)

Sylla peruses the selection while Sten tallies up the goods she and her eidolon have delivered.

"What is _this_?" she sputters, looking at the selection of wands. She glares at the halfling. "I could have used _any_ of these yesterday," she says irritably. Before the halfling can respond, the elf's attention is drawn to a set of jewelry -- a dark jewel suspended from a light silver chain, and a pair of matching earrings.

Sten starts to speaks, but Sylla interrupts her. "It's not a necklace. I know. The chain circles the scalp. The jewel lays against the forehead." She looks at it for a moment, conflicted.

"Boss ... you're allowed to have things that you want," Boots says.

Sylla starts to snap at the darkwolf, but stops herself. "What do you know?" she says, but there's none of the usual derision in it. "I ... I shall take this, merchant. And I shall wear it out."


[sblock=ooc]The spear should be darkwood, not cold iron. Pardon, I'm rolling while somewhat sloshed. Math says we're bringing back something like 6-8K worth of loot, so I think Sylla is still under her share.

Buying:
Wand of Mage Armor (10) 150gp
Wand of Rejuv Eidolon (20) 300gp
Wand of Jump (5) 75gp
Wand of Identify (5) 75gp
Wand of Magic Fang (5) 75gp
Cestus 5gp
Darkwood MWK Spear 362gp
Cold Iron arrows (40) 4gp
Silvered light mace 25gp
Jewelry and earrings 250gp
Codex of the Wilds (K:Nature MWK) 50gp
Resonating Crystal (Spellcraft MWK) 50gp
Compass (Survival MWK) 50gp

Selling silver shortspear, spear, arrows, scrolls, hanbo.

May have made some mistakes. If so, will fix tomorrow.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 28/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2012)

*GM:*  Before I do the bookkeeping on the opening post and distribute shares of treasure, the limit on selling is 2200gp total.

The MWK Axe is a Battle Axe, not a great axe.  When the adventure was submitted, the magic steel shield was usable.  But, correct me if I am wrong, no one can use it.  I can administratively make it wooden so it can be.


----------



## Systole (Mar 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


I thought the 2200g was Sten's cash-on-hand, and we'd be able to barter for goods directly, which is why I was going a bit overboard on buying stuff as opposed to converting to gold.  If that's not the case, I'll take out some purchases.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2012)

*GM:*  Ahh, okay.  That will work.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 23, 2012)

*OOC:*



Sorry about the confusion on the Battleaxe.  Can we just retcon that it was a purchase?  I don't think it affects things.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2012)

*GM:*  Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Systole (Mar 23, 2012)

Sylla and Boots return to the inn.  The elf is wearing a dark jewel on her forehead and a pair of matching earrings.  There's a strange hint of defensiveness to her demeanor, almost as if she feels guilty for the purchase.  She looks around the inn, daring anyone to mention it.

Despite the elf's self-consciousness, the jewelry highlights that there is a real living person underneath the death's-head facepaint.  If anything, it only serves to enhance the effect.

"Beer beer beer beer please beer please boss beer please," Boots says, tail wagging.  "You promised!"

Sylla rolls her eyes, but nods to the server.


[sblock=ooc]Sylla bought all of the things she rolled for as well as some other miscellaneous junk. Character sheet has been updated. After much searching, I finally discovered that the head jewelry she's wearing is called a 'tikka.'[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ok Denizel's leveled accept for equipment. Just waiting too see what his armor is.

I decided to make Denizel a Haunted Oracle, rather than a deaf one. I think that suits the voices in his head better.


----------



## Systole (Mar 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=41601]ScorpiusRisk[/MENTION] I always assumed you were going for Dual-Cursed.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


I didn't even know about that option. Sounds painful.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2012)

*GM:*  Not sure you are waiting on me, or not.  I was busy this weekend and just squeezing in some time before work.

I know I need to total up the value of the treasury so you know what shares you actually have to spend.  Which items are the rest of you keeping, if any?

I would assume the sword at least.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


What was the results of Iago's Identification?


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2012)

*GM:*  I updated the treasury days ago, sorry. +1 items. 

Any other things not answered?


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Oh ok. Well then I'll keep the armor and longsword, since I think we previously established no one else wants it.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


We've already divvied up the CLW potions.  Other than that there is little that Agno can use.  Turn over Urtarr to the town, get a good night sleep and he'll be ready to head back to the caves.


----------



## Systole (Mar 26, 2012)

After a light meal for her and a couple of beers for her companion, Sylla retires for the night.

[sblock=ooc]Who got what for CLW potions?  Sylla is keeping the +2 STR comp longbow.  If Agno still has a CLW left, could he get Boots before he turns in?  He's only down 1HP, but eidolons don't heal naturally.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 28/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2012)

*GM:*  Not the +1 Shield?  After I totaled up the items for trade and sale I got 4453gp (1113.25gp each).  That doesn't include the main magical items, the potions and alchemical items.

I can put the magical shield and armor into the totals, but the sword and armor that Denizel was going to take will exceed his share.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 26, 2012)

After everyone gets back together and before they all turn in Agno will use his two remaining channel energy uses to ensure that everyone is healed to full health.

"There should be gatherings of, hurrr... community healing."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Agno _could_ use a shield but with archery and spellcasting it seems a bit of a waste of his resources since he would, ideally, never use it.  Also, he's right on the border of medium encumbrance and the shield would tip him over.

Channel energy: 1d6=4, 1d6=4; Total healing: 8 hit points each.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 3/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 3/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 1/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, cure light wounds, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm going to make a proper 'Im an awesome Oracle' post soon. Ran out of time.







[sblock=OOC]I also don't want the shield.

I assume people don't mind the fact that I'm taking the longsword and the armor. I'm only going to get minimal use out of the sword so if we would rather sell it I'd be ok with that. Seems like a waste of treasure is all.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 20
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 27, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Might as well take it now and work out the distribution when the adventure is over. The only issue would have been if the price of the sword was keeping someone from buying something that was make-or-break for the last couple encounters, but that's not the case, especially when the limit on stuff is 400g. I mean, I had to _work_ to waste as much money as I did.

Also: Shield is bad for summoners, so Sylla will not be taking it, and anti-trap device should be group funds.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 27, 2012)

Iago thanks Agno for his help.

The half-orc finishes his meal and sets up on the porch of the inn, watching the street.  The thought of the dragon inside the mountain makes it hard for him to relax.  Some time before midnight, he gets one of his companions to relieve his watch.

[sblock]
Iago is insisting on a watch.  If the villagers don't have a better plan for the mage, watch duties will be split between watching the street and keeping an eye on the prisoner.

I'm fine with Denizel keeping the sword until the end of the adventure.  We may need an enchanted weapon on the battlefield before it's over.

Iago also has no use for the shield as he is not proficient with it.  Selling it seems fine.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 27, 2012)

Arvel grumbles and drags off the prisoner. "I'll deal with this garbage." 

Mallie escorts you to the inn and sees to preparing your rooms for the night.  She offers hot baths and a meal as well.




"Don't you worry about the hobgoblin.  We will have someone watch over her unconscious body through the night.  I guess we will deal with her after you return from slaying the dragon."

Sten makes her appearance and her assistant helps her tally the items you are bartering and selling to her and takes orders on items in trade.

        *GM:*  New distribution is 6780gp (1695gp each). The armor and shield are sold. If Denizel is going to use the armor, he will need to buy it from his share.  Everything on the opening post not grayed out is considered community property until the end of the adventure.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 28, 2012)

[sblock=equipment]
Iago has taken possession of the 2 flasks of acid and the alchemist's fire.  Please consider these "paid" for by Iago (bought from the treasury with his funds), as it's not fair to have the party pay for Iago's consumables.

Should we have Iago and Sylla carry the potions of Acid Resistance?  Iago and Boots are most likely to go into melee with a dragon (Sword Saints preserve us!), and so would most likely need the defense.

Who wants the potion of Shield of Faith?  And has anyone got a use for the Wand of Magic Missiles? 

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2012)

Agno eats and bathes and spends an inordinate amount of time grooming his feathers.  Keeling finds a perch safely away in Agno's room and falls asleep as the sun sets.  Agno leaves the window open so that Keeling can exit to hunt early the next morning.  While Keeling hunts Agno finds a spot where he can watch the sky to pray and dedicate his service to Issolatha.  After his prayers Agno returns to the inn to break his fast and rejoin his companions. 

"We are ready for the returnings to the cave."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]I agree Sylla & Iago should carry the Acid Resistance.  Agno can't use the wand of magic missiles.  He could use the potion of shield of faith but if someone else could get better use out of it they should carry it.  I think it would do better for Iago or Boots for much the same reason they are carrying the acid resistance.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 28, 2012)

Denizel joins the group, holding his head. As much as he'd like to blame it on too much wine and a night with the miller's daughter, in truth the voices in his head had him tossing all night with their bickering.

_Doesn't the birds plumage look rather ravishing this morning. . . That is entirely improper._ Denizel just sighs.

He stretches, and tries to get his bearings. "We're also ready." _It's so nice to be included._ Denizel quickly corrects himself. "I am ready. . . rather. . . hurray for killing dragons. . ." Obviously his enthusiasm was less that genuine.

Sliding his pack off his shoulders he begins to dig through, though he seems to be having a hard time finding what he is looking for. A brush seems to float out of one of the side pockets on it's own and begins to groom Denizel's hair.

[sblock=OOC]I have purchased the armor. It's the thing I actually want. The sword just seemed a waste to sell.

I agree that the Potion of Faith makes most sense with Iago or Sylla/Boots. 

With more magic, more skills, and Bardic Performance reset, Denizel will likely be more of a supporting character to finish out this adventure.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 20
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 28, 2012)

Sylla and Boots take over for Iago late at night - the elf's natural paranoia agrees with the half-orc's desire for a watch.  

In the morning, Sylla raises an eyebrow at the flying hairbrush, but says nothing.  However, Boots' eyes gleam as he sees the flying toy, and he hunkers low, readying to leap and snatch it out of the air.  The eidolon's paws seem bigger this morning, and he's got a notch in his ear that might not have been there yesterday.

"Boots, leave it," Sylla says, an instant before he jumps.  "Take point."  She looks at the rest of the party critically, and without waiting for further talk, sets off toward the goblin lair.

[sblock=ooc]Iago can have Shield of Faith.  Sylla's already got her hands full with all her wands and spells.  We're each taking 2 CLW pots, correct?[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


I don't think Denizel would make good use of the potions.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 29, 2012)

Iago falls into his accustomed position beside Agno, finding himself strangely pleased.  He is ready to finish what they have started.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2012)

The weather this day is much like before. The innkeeper's breakfast is hearty. Mallie, Sten and even Arvel see you off and wish you luck.  

        *GM:*  Sorry, been busy.  But, we are still waiting on Denizel and Iago to be approved for level 3.  Not sure if you guys posted in the thread to ask for their review or not, but I have DM preps to do before I can advance the scene that rely on them being done first. I would do if necessary, but I really think a different judge (i.e. SK) needs to lay eyes on them this time to double check my past approvals.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2012)

Oops, meant this for another thread . . .  Carry on!


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


I submitted Denizel a few days ago.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 30, 2012)

*OOC:*



Iago was submitted last week too.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2012)

The journey on return to the howling caves is going smoothly as you make your way back through the forest following the narrow game trail you believe heads in that direction.







The forest suddenly grows a bit quiet, the birds chirping being ominously absent. 

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Alright, the Judges are working on your approvals. 

You can adjust your marching order and spacing.  Everyone roll a Perception check on your next IC post too.  I also need a Survival Check to ensure you don't get lost.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 30, 2012)

Agno lets himself slip behind a step or two.  He has a pretty good idea where the group is since he kept a keen eye on the path they took back to Barrow's Edge from the caves and is pretty confident they won't get lost.  He isn't too proud to accept help navigating, however, and is surprisingly vocal whenever he thinks they are headed off in a wrong direction.

When the birds fall silent Agno stops and two pairs of golden eyes, his own and Keeling's, scan the nearby woods for threats.

"Hurrr!  Lack of joyous singings is certain warnings from Issolatha.  Beware!"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]If the others don't adjust forward to put 5 ft of space between him and the next in line, Agno will slip back to *H29*.
Survival: 1d20+9=22
Agno's Perception: 1d20+16=33
Keeling's Perception: 1d20+14=17

Edit: Keeling's Perception should have been +16 for a total of 19, not 17.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* quarterstaff (using as walking stick)
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 30, 2012)

Boots seems rather invigorated that he's out exploring on a nice day, without two hundred pounds of assorted junk weighing him down.  As usual, Sylla keeps to herself.

[sblock]Taking 10 on Survival for a 20 (7 base +1 woods + 2 compass).
Just a remainder, Boots has scent.

Please swap the places of Sylla and Denizel in line.  Boots will be another 5 ft forward.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 30, 2012)

Iago halts and fingers his axe at the tengu's words, eyes combing their surroundings.

[sblock=actions]
Taking 10 to Aid Other on the Survival Check (total is 15).

Iago is fine where he is.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +6/+8 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared: 
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +5 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 8 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2012)

*GM:*  I adjusted my master map.  Where is Keeling, same square as Agno?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 31, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yes.  Keeling would be perched on Agno's pack in the same square.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Apr 1, 2012)

Denizel falls into line as directed, trying to keep his eyes open, and the voices in his head relatively quiet.

[sblock=OOC]I don't know what happened to the post I made yesterday.

Perception 15
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 20
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 1, 2012)

*OOC:*



Iago has been approved.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Apr 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


I've made the one change requested by judges on my sheet, so I should be all set as well.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2012)

Agno's keen hearing picks up the sound of snapping leather and leaves being struck from off to your right.  With visibility being limited in this part of the forest to about 30-40 feet, the source of the noise is not seen.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Agno is the only one that succeeded on the Perception check

Initiative:
You guys
Unknown

Updated Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terrain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining;
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining;
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining; 
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining; 

CLW Wand (6 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 0/6 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
0/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Unknown (AC??):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 1. But, Agno should probably go first.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 2, 2012)

Agno motions off to their right.

"There is some cracking and thrashing beyond this, hurrr... boulder.  A creature, perhaps."  He tilts his head as he listens.  "Or a whip-wielding hooligan?"  He frowns as he tries to make sense of what he is hearing.

The tengu moves forward and attempts to scramble up the side of the boulder but can't seem to get enough purchase to pull himself up.  Stepping to the side of the boulder he peers through the underbrush and tries to see what is out there.  Feeling more secure if he had bow in hand he lets his quarterstaff drop to the ground and draws his shortbow.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move*: to H27, attempt Climb (fail), then to G27
Climb: 1d20+1=8
*Standard*: draw shortbow
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow; quarterstaff (in G27)
*Ammo (Arrows):* 31/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 2, 2012)

_Find out what the hell that is.  Be careful._

_Sure thing, boss._  Boots hunkers down and creeps forward, while Sylla scrambles up the rock for a better view.

[sblock=ooc]Boots: Double move with stealth to H22.

Sylla: Move to H25, assuming climb check.  Ready action to throw spear at anything threatening approaching within 20'.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wary of the possibility that the group may be flanked, Iago moves through the brush, trying to keep more of his attention focused on the area away from the strange noise.

[sblock=ooc]
Move to K29
Hold Standard Action

Note:  Iago Bombs/day is listed as 6 in combat info, should be 8.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +6/+8 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared: 
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +5 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 8 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Apr 2, 2012)

Denizel tenses up, as he waits for signs from the others.

[sblock=OOC]I'd like to Ready Daze against the first attack from a humanoid. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 20
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*GM:*  Sorry, sick in bed today


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2012)

As you prepare for whatever is coming it soon moves quickly into view. This green-scaled dragon has two powerful legs and a pair of long, leathery wings. A long spike adorns its thrashing tail.  It is flying right towards you!






It spits a green orbs of something that hits the boulder and bursts to splash Sylla, Agno, and Denzil with burning acid.  The acid also forms a vision obscuring cloud about 10 feet around the impact point.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Roll Knowledge Arcana DC15 to Identify
Drake at 10ft elevation and flying.
Drake spit acid that brusts to hit Agno, Sylla, Denizel for 14 dmg acid (Ref DC 14 for half).

The Acid Cloud remains for 1d4 rounds (rolled 4) once created, acting as a 10-foot-radius obscuring mist but it no longer causes damage. 


> A misty vapor arises around you. It is stationary. The vapor obscures all sight, including darkvision, beyond 5 feet. A creature 5 feet  away has concealment  (attacks have a 20% miss chance). Creatures farther away have total  concealment (50% miss chance, and the attacker cannot use sight to  locate the target).



Initiative:
You guys
Drake

Updated Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terrain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining; 7 or 14 dmg
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 7 or 14 dmg
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining;
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;  7 or 14 dmg
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining; 

CLW Wand (6 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 0/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
0/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Drake (AC17/11tch):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Sylla can take readied spear throw.

Roll the Reflex saves on your next post.  Everyone is up for Round 2.

BTW, I am heading out of town tomorrow for 2  nights.  I might be on-line, but unlikely to be able to do map updates.   I will try to catch up over Easter.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 4, 2012)

*OOC:*



Roll to see what Iago knows about the Drake.  Will post my actions later.


----------



## Systole (Apr 4, 2012)

Sylla lets fly with her spear as the drake comes into sight, then curses as the acid spray hits her. She wipes her hand across her face, thoroughly smearing her death's-head makeup, but the facepaint seems to have protected her exposed skin against the worst of the damage. She draws her bow and fires, but the arrow skitters off the beast's hide. Snarling, she steps back into the mist.

Boots atempts to scramble up the nearby tree in order to snap at the beast, but his claws can't find purchase in the loose bark. He moves back to the cover of the rock.

[sblock]Sylla: Draw bow (move), fire at drake (attack), 5 ft step to H26.

Boots: Attempt climb tree and fail (move), move to I25.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 4, 2012)

However much Iago resents his former mentor,* Iago finds himself grateful for his eccentric research interests.  He knows a great deal about the creature confronting them.

He chokes down the urge to immediately swallow the potion that will protect him against acid.  He sees that he has enough space to use a powerful bomb, and gambles that the creature will not be able to use its acid attack again immediately.  Instead, he lunges forward for a better shot and lobs a glass vial at the drake.

[sblock=actions]
Took the liberty of glancing at the entry in the Bestiary.  With a roll that high, I figured Iago should know the basics, at least.

Move:  To K23 (I think he can make that, not sure exactly which squares are double - stop him short if necessary)

Standard:  Lob Explosive (extra d6 and burning) Bomb (with Boots at I25, he should be out of the blast radius); -2 penalty for range (1 increments)

If hit, Drake takes 1d6 burning dmg each round until extinguished
[/sblock]

[sblock=*]
Darius Talgallow is Venza's leading expert on Drakes.  His publications include, "Drakes of the Eastern Continent," "Mating Habits of the Diamond-bellied Forest Drake, and "Run, You Idiot, It's a Drake!"  The last was extremely well-reviewed in Popular Alchemy.
[/sblock]

EDIT:  Urk, I thought the extra 1d6 burning damage would apply on the first turn of burning, but after looking at the wording on the Discovery in the SRD I'm not sure.  Please just lop off the last die if I am wrong.

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +6/+8 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared: 
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +5 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 8 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Apr 5, 2012)

Denizel trys to doge, avoiding most of the damage and he quickly scurries back a bit. He looks up at the beast and starts to panic. _A drake! What am I supposed to do? I can't talk my way out of a fight with a drake!_ _Then stop being such a woman and fight your way out! . . .  Hey!. . . Better yet, have them fight your way out._

Denizel gasp as a bit of divine power slips from him and empowers his allies.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for being late. Been Busy. Speaking of which, I will be away until Monday for PAXEast.

Reflex 24
Move to I26.
Standard: Cast Bless (Bless fills your allies with courage. Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 5 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 5, 2012)

Keeling shrieks defiance as the acid splatters the hawk and the tengu.  Luckily, the largest spray of acid misses Keeling entirely and what little bit does land on his feathers rolls harmlessly off.  With another shriek Keeling launches himself into the acidic fog striving to break out above it.  When he does he makes a tight circle away from the drake and seeks refuge in the branches of a nearby tree.

Agno is less lucky and the acid burns through his clothes and feathers and causes him much pain; his beak gapes with it and he ends up breathing in some of the acidic cloud.  It stings his throat and sets off a bit of coughing but Agno manages to stumble from the fog.

"Ambush!  Attack!  Hurrr... *Dragon!*"

Stepping around the tree trunk and the edge of the fog Agno raises his bow and sights on the drake.  His aim is shaky, however, and the arrow flies past the drake without even scratching its scaly hide.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Ref save* (Agno): 1d20+3=22
*Ref save* (Keeling): 1d20+5=23
Keeling: move to F30, pass on any other action

*Move:* to E28
*Standard:* attack w/shortbow 1d20+6=12, 1d6+2=8

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 15
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow; quarterstaff (in G27)
*Ammo (Arrows):* 30/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Kentucky Fried Tengu!

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 7, 2012)

The drake is lightly damaged from the bomb, as the rest of your efforts are ineffective in damaging the dragon-like creature.  It banks and focuses on Iago as it lands next to him.  The snapping jaws narrowly miss the half-orc.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Drake missed Iago.  It has 10ft reach, BTW.

The Acid Cloud remains for 3 more rounds, acting as a 10-foot-radius obscuring mist but it no longer causes damage. 

Initiative:
You guys
Drake

Updated Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terrain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Agno:      15/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   13/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining;
Sylla:     15/22 HP remaining; 
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining;
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (6 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Bless (Den)
Abilities Used: 1/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
0/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Bless (+1 Attack: 1/10 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Drake (AC17/11tch): 15 dmg; on fire
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for round 3.


----------



## Systole (Apr 7, 2012)

Boots moves around the drake, drawing its attention, while Sylla steps up and fires again, this time actually hitting the beast.

[sblock]Boots: Move to H23, drawing AoO. Bite with flanking bonus.

Sylla: 5 ft step to H25, fire bow.

[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] Familiars have Improved Evasion, so Keeling should be at full health.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 15/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 7, 2012)

Iago tries to choke down his terror as the huge jaws snap just inches from his body.  He longs to swallow any of the multiple potions that could save him -- his warding spell, the hobgoblin's anti-acid draught, even the mutagen he brewed.  But the creature's long neck and tail make it impossible for Iago to retreat to a safe distance, where he could fumble for a potion flask.  Better to press his attack, now that the darkwolf has joined the fray.

He swings his axe in a powerful arc.

[sblock=actions]
Std. Action:  Hit with Greataxe.
[/sblock]

[sblock=PM]
Unless it is immune to fire, the drake should be on fire (1d6/rnd) per the Explosive bomb.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +6/+8 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +5 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 8 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc][MENTION=23867]mfloyd3[/MENTION] Boots took the AoO (assuming it doesn't have Combat Reflexes), so you should be good to go.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
[MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION], thanks for the advice, but Iago's thought bubble was really just flavor text.  The real reason I didn't spend the action drinking was action economy.  I'm hoping we can end the fight in 4-5 rounds, so taking the mutagen is kind of a wash (the increase in damage output will probably not be recouped in the reduced number of attempted strikes).  Likewise, Mutagen and Shield won't help with the acid attack and the Acid Resist won't help with the bite, so Iago is going to take damage.  Better just to try to end the fight quickly. 

We'll see if the logic holds up when Iago's entrails are lining the forest floor. 
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2012)

*GM:*  Made the corrections to my last update. Thanks.

Drake at 36dmg, very badly wounded.  Agno and Denizel left for the round.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 9, 2012)

Agno loses sight of the Drake as it moves towards Iago and is blocked visually by the cloud of acid.  As the tengu moves to get a good line of sight on the creature again the undergrowth tugs at his legs.  He looks down and rebukes the plants and they cease to hinder him as he moves.

"Where is it?  Where is it?  Hurrr!  I have you now, Dragon!"

His heart beats rapidly, doing a good job of imitating the speed of a hummingbird's as he steps around the back side of a tree trunk and catches sight of the beast.  He raises his bow, exhales a prayer to Issolatha and fires.  The arrow flies and sticks quivering in the scaly hide of the drake.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move:* to E22
*Swift:* activate Hawkeye
*Standard:* attack w/shortbow: 1d20+8=26, 1d6+2=4; Hit vs. AC 26 for 4 dmg.

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 15
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow; quarterstaff (in G27)
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2012)

The drake is burning, at first not caring for a little bit of flame.  It misses the wolf-like creature as it moves past.  Then is starts taking wounds front and back, screaming in pain and bleeding.  It is almost done for.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Drake missed AoO on Boots

The Acid Cloud remains for 3 more rounds, acting as a 10-foot-radius obscuring mist but it no longer causes damage. 

Initiative:
You guys
Drake

Updated Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terrain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Agno:      15/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   13/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining;
Sylla:     15/22 HP remaining; 
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining;
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (6 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Bless (Den)
Abilities Used: 1/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Bless (+1 Attack: 1/10 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Drake (AC17/11tch): 40 dmg; on fire
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Denizel is left for round 3.


----------



## Systole (Apr 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]We're just waiting on [MENTION=41601]ScorpiusRisk[/MENTION] for Round 3?[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Apr 11, 2012)

Denizel gasp as a bit of divine power slips from him and empowers his allies.

[sblock=OOC]As reported I was out due to PAXEast. 

Was there some reason Denizel could not get to I26? If so, I guess I'd like to try to move there now.

Once adjacent, Cure Light Wounds on Sylla from the wand. 7 hp

[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 14
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 4 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2012)

The drake's burning overcomes it and it falls, smoldering.  It will soone be dead from the flames and bleeding wounds.









*OOC:*


Combat Over





[sblock=Combat Information]Drake take 4 damage from burning and is down

The Acid Cloud remains for 2 more rounds, acting as a 10-foot-radius obscuring mist but it no longer causes damage. 

Initiative:
You guys
Drake

Updated Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terrain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Agno:      15/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   13/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining;
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining; Healed 7
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining;
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (5 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Bless (Den)
Abilities Used: 1/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Bless (+1 Attack: 1/10 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Drake (AC17/11tch): 44 dmg; on fire; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Awarded 1200XP (300 each)


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Iago lets loose a howl of ferocious glee, his voice carrying maniacally in the sudden stillness of the woods.  As the echoes die, there is only the crackling of the flames on the creature's back slowly burning themselves out, followed by a wet thunk as the half-orc sinks his axe expertly in the creature's head, dispatching it.

The sound seems to bring Iago back to himself, and he steps back from the corpse, seeming momentarily confused.  His hand slips absently to his belt, as if to confirm that the vial containing his mutagen is indeed still full.

He looks over at the others, trying to cover his apparent shame.  "Are you...Are you alright?" He asks.

[sblock=ooc]
PM, with Iago's critical success on his earlier roll to ID the thing, what does he think the odds are that this drake could have been the dragon that controlled the goblins?  Are drakes like this one intelligent enough to do it, and would they live in a cave voluntarily?  

Also, is there anything valuable to be recovered from the corpse?  Survival to skin it, Craft(Alchemy) to recover any good stuff, etc.?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +6/+8 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared: 
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +5 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 8 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 11, 2012)

Agno whistles and Keeling returns to his pack with a flutter of wings.  Once the bird is settled Agno moves forward to the corpse and slowly paces around it examining it.  He gives Iago an appraising look.

"I am mostly well.  A few sizzling burnings from the, hurrr... acid but I am mostly well."  He turns his head sidelong to gaze at the half-orc.  "And you?"

Agno prods the drake with the tip of his shortbow.  "Would the head, hurrr... satisfy their wistful longings, do you think?"





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 15
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow; quarterstaff (in G27)
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 11, 2012)

As the drake falls, Sylla looks at her glove, covered with a sad swirl of dragon spittle and black and white facepaint.  "Damn!" she says, and ducks behind the boulder.

"She's putting her skull back on," Boots helpfully informs everyone.  "She doesn't like it when people see her without it."

"Boots!  Quiet!"

"Why?  I just thought they might want to know why you're hiding behind the rock."

"I am not hiding behind the --!  Just be quiet!"

Boots rolls his eyes.  _"Bipeds,"_ he mutters.

A minute or so later, the elf reappears, death's head once more in place.  "The skin might be useful for leather," she says after a moment, "but green is not my color."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 15/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







mfloyd3 said:


> PM, with Iago's critical success on his earlier roll to ID the thing, what does he think the odds are that this drake could have been the dragon that controlled the goblins?  Are drakes like this one intelligent enough to do it, and would they live in a cave voluntarily?
> 
> Also, is there anything valuable to be recovered from the corpse?  Survival to skin it, Craft(Alchemy) to recover any good stuff, etc.?



There are no critical successes on skill checks.   Still, I think you would know about a Forest Drake's environment preferences (any forest) and intelligence (only 9).  As for the rest, I am not sure you guys ever rolled about dragons.  Not even sure you know Noak's color, either, cannot remember.  I think you all need to make that determination for yourselves. 

Charred drake corpse, potential food if you are into that sort of thing. But no special properties for its hide or blood that I have rules for.  I am guessing you could potentially get some acid out of it, but it shot its wad and needed time to regenerate it.  Now it won't.[/sblock]The creature finishes bleeding and smoldering until it expires with a few twitches of it leathery wings.  

The birds and insects start slowly beginning their noises once more, sensing the large predator is no longer disturbing their simple lives.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 13, 2012)

"I'm fine," Iago assures Agno.  He looks down at the massive creature.

"I don't think this is the dragon who was controlling the goblins," he observes, his scholarly nature reasserting itself.  "This is a forest drake -- Looks to be a red-footed forest drake, though it is a bit small for that breed and I am surprised to see one so far north.  They are not very intelligent, and even if this one managed to take control of the goblins, I can't see it living in a cave.  They are forest creatures.  It could just as easily have stayed above ground and taken tribute from the goblins.

"No,"  He concludes.  "It does seem like quite a coincidence that an acid-spitting drake should appear when the goblins were ruled by some form of acid-spitting dragon.  But I think there is still a dragon in the mountain, and we will have to face it.  The hide is ruined," he adds, looking down at the burned corpse.  "And drake hides have no special value in any case.  I think we should leave the body -- We can always show it to the villagers later, if there is some need.  The bones are not going anywhere."

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +6/+8 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared: 
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +5 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 8 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2012)

Agno nods recognizing the wisdom of Iago's statements.

"Ah, yes.  A, hurrr... red-footed forest drakes.  I see it now."  He prods again at the carcass peeling off a burnt scale and further emphasizing Iago comment that the hide is ruined.  "It came from, hurrr... _thataway_.  Shall we go see what we shall see?  Or shall we turn immediately to the caves."





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 15
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow; quarterstaff (in G27)
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 14, 2012)

"No," Sylla says to Agno.  "We go to the cave.  If that is the goblins' lizard, we need to kill whoever let it out.  If isn't, then we still need to kill the lizard.  And I'm not hunting any red-footed forest drakes unless the villagers pay us."

Boots approaches the corpse and experimentally tears off a piece of burned skin.  "Mmmm, crispy!" he announces.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 15/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 14, 2012)

"Don't eat the neck," Iago advises the darkwolf.  "The acid sac is there, and there may be some post-mortem drainage."

"I agree with Sylla, we should move on to the cave," he adds.  "If there are more drakes, they have not bothered the villagers so far."



[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +6/+8 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +5 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 8 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Apr 15, 2012)

"I assume then we don't believe this drake will not have any baubles collected in its. . . er- nest?" Denizel is not one to ignore earned income, but is ready to follow the group to the cave. He does take a moment to heal the group a bit more.

[sblock=OOC]Denizel will heal both himself and Agno before continuing to the cave.

CLW Agno 8 hp
Denizel y hp
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 20
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 15, 2012)

"It might," offers Iago.  "But they often live in groups."  He lets that thought hang in the air a moment.


----------



## Systole (Apr 16, 2012)

Sylla looks to Iago following Denizel's question.  "You're the expert," she says.  Boots continues working at the corpse, until the Sylla makes a disgusted noise and cuts an ear off the dead drake, which she tosses to the darkwolf.  "Chew on that.  Leave the rest." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Apr 16, 2012)

Denizel thinks on that for a moment. _Do it! You'll be a hero. . . For little reward. . ._ Denizel just shakes his head. "Something to perhaps consider on our way back then." He puts on a brave face. "Onward to the cave."


[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 20
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 17, 2012)

The few bites Boots takes have no ill effects on the eidolon.  Denizel heals the rest of your wounds.

A couple of hours later, you come out of the woods and see the entrance to the cave ahead.  Things appear to much as you left it.  The interior of the lair is dark and unlit.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:






```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining;
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining;
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (3 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Bless (Den)
Abilities Used: 1/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots);
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Assumed Denizel was still using the wand of CLW, let me know if it was spells instead.


----------



## Systole (Apr 17, 2012)

"Boots, hold," Sylla says.  She selects a wand from her wand case, moves forward, and taps the eidolon with it.  A wave of shimmering force passes over his fur.

"Ooh, 'ingly!" he says around a mouthful of well-chewed drake ear.

"Spit that out," Sylla says, returning the wand to its case.

The eidolon looks shifty for a moment, then swallows the lump of gristle.  Unfortunately, it's too big for his throat, and his eyes bug out wildly and he tries to stifle a string of wracking coughs.  Sylla ignores the eidolon's hacking and casts a light spell on her spear and a couple of cantrips on herself.  Eventually, he manages to force chunk of cartilage down.

"Should have spit it out," she says.

"Totally worth it," Boots wheezes.

[sblock=Actions]Mage Armor wand on Boots.  Light on spear.  Spam Guidance and Resistance on self.

Boots will Stealth about 20' ahead of party.  I assume we're heading toward the barred door?[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear (Light)
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance, Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 17, 2012)

"Let's head for the altar," Iago proposes.  "If we can get it open, there may be things we can make use of there."

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +6/+8 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +5 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 8 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 17, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Crap, I totally forgot about the altar.  Good catch.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Apr 18, 2012)

Denizel begins chanting under his breath as he follows the others back in.

[sblock=Actions]Denizel has been using the wand. I have it as down to 2 charges.

Denizel casts Resistance on himself once a minute.[/sblock]


[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 20
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2012)

Agno easily accepts direction from the rest of the group, collects his dropped staff, stows it and continues on.  Upon arrival at the cave entrance he summons a divine light to radiate from his shortbow.

"Yes.  The altar of dwarven worshippings would be a good place to, hurrr... begin the ending of this employment."





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 15
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2012)

You find your way through the darkness, only lit by the spell on Sylla's spear.  Everything is quiet, until you hear the howling in the natural cavern area.  The door to the dwarven chapel still remains open as you left it.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:






```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining;
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining;
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Bless (Den)
Abilities Used: 1/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor (Boots)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please provide grid coordinates as you move into the room.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 19, 2012)

"Will you check that side, Boots?" asks the half-orc, gesturing to his right.  As the wolf moves, Iago makes his way down the left-hand side of the room, axe drawn in case of trouble.  He ends his path behind the altar.

"Shall I get started?" he asks the others.  His tone is businesslike, but it is clear he is eager to begin his project.

[sblock=actions]
Move into the room, proceed down the 10's column (assuming Boots or someone else is willing to advance with him on the 5's).  End move at AM7.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +6/+8 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared: 
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +5 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 8 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 19, 2012)

Agno will move down the aisle opposite Iago if Boots doesn't but he will stop part way down in order to get a good view and clear line of fire on the open door, just in case something should enter behind them.

"Hurrr!  Please, do begin your tinkered disarmings.  The suspense is most, most..."  He shrugs finding himself at a loss of words and turns his attention to the door into the temple as Iago begins to work.





[sblock=OOC]Agno has _light_ cast upon his bow.

Edit: Meant to post Agno moves to AH5[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 15
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 19, 2012)

Boots looks to Sylla, who nods briefly.  The eidolon turns and moves down the right side of the room, sniffing the air.  The elf keeps a careful watch on the hallway.

[sblock=ooc]Boots parallels Iago on the 5's column.  Sylla moves to AC8 and watches the corridor.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear (Light)
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance, Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 24, 2012)

Iago completes the planned method for opening the secret compartment without getting hit with the magical trap you suspected was in place.  On opening the compartment, there is a crackle of electrical discharge and expends itself on the materials used to open the compartment.  The burning and charring destroys the items, but the compartment is open.

Inside the compartment are some ancient looking scrolls, a few potion vials, a set of finely crafted armor, shield, and waraxe.  There is also a gleaming holy symbol made of precious metal.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:







```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining;
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining;
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Bless (Den)
Abilities Used: 1/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor (Boots)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Sorry, I was waiting on [MENTION=41601]ScorpiusRisk[/MENTION] again and the game dropped off my queue for a bit.

Awarded 600XP (150 each) and I will update the treasury.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Iago smiles, as much with pleasure at seeing his device in operation as in the Dwarven horde they have uncovered.  "We have found some wonderful things," he calls to the others as he pulls out the potion bottles to examine them.

"Sylla," he calls.  "Could you come and look at some of these things?  I could mix an extract to help me identify them, but I would rather save my reagents for the dragon."

[sblock=OOC]  Alchemists don't get cantrips, so Iago can't make a roll to ID the non-potion magic items.  He does have an unused Extract slot that he could use for Identify, but if we can ID most of the gear without it it would make more sense to save the slot.

If Sylla comes back, Iago will take her spot.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 24, 2012)

Boots takes Sylla's place in the corridor, while the summoner moves inside.  She takes some time to examine the items and to read the scrolls.  She also reports the potions' auras to Iago, to assist him with identification.

[sblock=ooc]Detect magic on everything.  Read magic on the scrolls.  Take 10 on spellcraft to Aid Another for Iago on potion identification.

To speed things along, I'll make a few Spellcraft ID rolls for anything that happens to be magical.  Use them in whatever order you feel appropriate.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear (Light)
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance, Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2012)

Agno shifts from foot to foot as he cranes his head to see over to the altar where Iago and Sylla are examining the items.  Keeling is disturbed by Agno's awkward movements and spreads wings and gives a half-hearted flap or two.

"Successful disarmings!  What has been, hurrr... found?"  He quickly glances towards the door but sees Boots and Denizel seem to have guard duty covered and he scurries over to join Iago and Sylla.  He offers to assist with the scrolls and squints at the holy symbol.





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 15
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2012)

Iago determines that the potions are one of moderate healing and another to augment one's strength.

The tengu realizes that the holy symbol matches the defaced symbols of the dwarven chapel.

The finely crafted equipment is not magical, neither are the scrolls.  Taking a look, the writings are dwarven.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:






```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining;
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining;
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Bless (Den)
Abilities Used: 1/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor (Boots)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I updated the treasury again.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 25, 2012)

"This one is a strong curative," Iago says, holding up one of the vials.  "And this one gives the user enhanced strength.  Perhaps you should hold it for Boots?"  suggests the half-orc, offering the vial to Sylla.









*OOC:*


  Not sure who should hold the potions.  I think Boots would get the most benefit from the Bull's Strength, and it might make sense to give the Cure Moderate Wounds to Agno, as our healer in chief.


----------



## Systole (Apr 25, 2012)

Sylla frowns at the scrolls. "More dwarven scratchings. Maybe they'll be worth something to a dwarf."

She shakes her head at Iago's offer. "Boots already has enough magics in his system. And I have a wand of healing for him now."

"Aww!" Boots says from the corridor. "They might have tasted good!"

"Quiet. And get in here. We've got things to put in your saddlebags."

"Pfui," Boots says, coming into the room.

[sblock]Sylla has a Rejuv Eidolon wand for Boots, and feeding potions to and eidolon is a pain in the butt. Just hang onto it for now.

Throwing the platemail and crap into Boots' saddlebags, as he's got the most encumbrance to spare and none of us can use it.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear (Light)
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance, Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 26, 2012)

Agno is disappointed he can't figure out more concerning the dwarven symbol but that sort of thing was never his strong point and he doesn't waste much time worrying about it.

"Perhaps that dwarf from Barrow's Edge might have, hurrr... academic interests in the scrolls.  Delver lore, no doubt, of little interest to any but a dwarf."  He'll help Sylla pack up the stuff and will carry any potions that the others think he should carry.  Once that chore is complete he'll eagerly turn to the hall.

"I am eagerly excited to, hurrr... visit the dwelling place of dragons!"





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 15
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 26, 2012)

Iago hands over the curative potion to the tengu, pocketing the potion of strength for his own use.

"Alright," he confirms, "Let us move on to the barred door."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Apr 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm sorry people. I'm getting married to my wife this weekend. Between that and work, I kept forgetting to check in on this thread. Please NPC me. I'll post if I can but right now I can't even read all the posts since my last post. I'll be back to normal on Tuesday.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


NPC'ing Denizel.  Congrats, ScorpiusRisk. 






Denizel was still at the doorway, waiting.  He holds out his hand for the scrolls when Agno gets closer, "I can read dwarven, if we want to see what they say right now."

"What about the spiders?" He glances over his shoulder at the opening behind him that leads to the as yet unexplored cavern.

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 20
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Congrats, SR!







Iago considers the bard's words.  "We'll want to at least confirm the spiders are there before we bring the villagers here," he observes.  "But perhaps we would do better spending our strength against the dragon first.  If we consume too many magics, we can wait another day before confronting the spiders.  But the longer we leave the dragon, the greater the chance it may come to investigate the goblins."


----------



## Systole (Apr 27, 2012)

Sylla shrugs.  She pulls the scrolls out of Boots' saddlebags and gives them to Denizel.

"The alchemist is right.  The lizard is likely the bigger threat.  And better not to face it while suffering the effects of a spider bite."


[sblock]Grats, SR.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear (Light)
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance, Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 27, 2012)

Agno nods agreeing with the general consensus to check out the area they believe holds a dragon first.

"That is an idea of, hurrr... good thinking.  Maybe there is a snippet of usefulness in the dwarf writings, too.  Please..."  He'll hand over the papers to the bard.





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 15
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


NPC'ing Denizel.






Denizel looks over the scrolls for a few moments, quickly.

"Hmm, these scrolls talk about the dwarven enclave being positioned to guard the path to the underdark.  But it is not clear whether they were protecting what lies below from interlopers from the surface world or protecting the surface world from some danger below.

"Here is an excerpt; This passage through the singing stones must be safe guarded at all costs. Our state of vigilance must not waiver. That which lies beyond must forever remain separate and apart."

"Not sure this is much help." He shrugs and tucks the scrolls away.

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 20
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 29, 2012)

"So leaving the spiders in place is the best idea after all, and the idiot villagers want us to kill them."  She sneers.  "I'm inclined to give them what they've asked for ... _after_ we deal with the lizard."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear (Light)
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance, Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 29, 2012)

Iago looks unhappy, feeling, perhaps, that the situation has become too complex.  He falls back on an old alchemist's principle:  Solve the part of the problem you know how to solve first.

"On to the dragon, then," he says.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2012)

Agno shudders at the implication of what is written in the dwarven documents.

"There is, hurrr... a world _below_?  Of stone skies and no space for flight?"  The very thought of such a place makes him shiver and he grabs the topic change to distract from the idea of such a dark, enclosed place.  "Yes!  The lizard-dragon.  Let us go finish the job the villagers have given us.  Then we can think about the... other."





[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2012)

As you move back through the formerly goblin occupied area of the cavern lair, things are quiet and dark.  In the hobgoblin leader's room you are lining up at the closed double doors.  

A large bar blocks the iron-bound doors from this side.  A crude drawing  on one door shows what might be a dragon eating a goblin, probably.   Crudely rendered letters beneath the drawing seem to spell out a  message.

_"Bad dragon... acid... eats goblins... go away!" 
_ 
[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:







```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining;
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining;
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Bless (Den)
Abilities Used: 1/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor (Boots)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 1, 2012)

"Let me check the door," says Iago.  He quickly sweeps the door, making sure there are no alarms or traps.









*OOC:*


You roll for that, right?  Disable device +7







[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +4 CMD: 16
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +6/+8 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +5 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 8 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 1, 2012)

Sylla slings her spear on her back and swaps to her bow. She looks around at the tight confines and frowns. "Limiting," she says with a disappointed grunt. She shrugs. While Iago checks the door, she murmurs spells over herself and Boots. The eidolon fidgets, continuously bumping into his master until she scolds him.

"Give me a moment once we're ready," Sylla says to the group.

[sblock]Sylla will keep Guidance and Resistance on herself and Boots, and right before we open the door, she'll hit Boots with Shield. I want to do Enlarge Person, but we're too cramped. Curses.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance(8), Resistance(7)
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Shield (29), Resistance (5), Guidance (6)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2012)

The door is not trapped, only locked with the bar in place.  It will be easily opened inwards most likely when the bar is removed.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:






```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining;
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining;
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: Bless (Den)
Abilities Used: 1/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor (Boots)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Disable Device is rolled by the DM when disarming traps only.  When opening locks, you can roll or even take 20, IIRC.


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2012)

Agno anticipates that heightened movement will soon be useful and so he beseeches his goddess to grant him increased speed to avoid his enemy or rush into position.  Once finished with his prayer he huffs, smooths the feathers on his shoulders and squints at the sharpness of the arrow he has ready to use.

"I have prepared myself for, hurrr... dextrous combatings and am now ready to proceed."  He motions from Iago to the door.  "You may continue with cautious openings and advancings.  When Issolatha reveals dangers to us I shall strengthen our, hurrr... resolve and determinations."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Agno will cast _Longstrider_[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* +10 move (longstrider) 1 hour.

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 2, 2012)

Iago reluctantly pulls the clay vial from his belt, and puts it to his lips.  Once again, his body is momentarily racked by changes and his demeanor shifts from intellectual to manic.  

"Ready!" he declares with a feral smile.









*OOC:*


Taking mutagen.  If there are no more preparations, Iago will remove the bar from the door and open the door, keeping his axe in hand if it is possible to do it one-handed.







[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT -- EXPENDED

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +7 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+6, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 7 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 2, 2012)

Sylla nods with approval as Iago takes the potion, while Boots represses a shudder. "Ready," she says.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure which way is inward. Toward us or away from us? If it's away, Boots will push open the door once the bar is off. If towards, Sylla will pull the door open.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance(8), Resistance(7)
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Shield (29), Resistance (5), Guidance (6)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 3, 2012)

*GM:*  Door opens away from you, so Boots can open.  I am giving ScorpiusRisk another day to get ready.

Can you all include illumination into your mini-stats, please?  I think you have a light spell on Sylla's spear.  That's all I remember.


----------



## Systole (May 3, 2012)

"Wait," Sylla says, pointing at the pictograms on the door. "Acid. We have potions for that."

"Ooh, drinks? Can I have one this time?"

Sylla looks at Iago. "It might be wise."


[sblock=OOC]Forgot about the resistance potions.  Recommending that Boots and Iago drink them, as they're the front line.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance(8), Resistance(7), Light (Spear)
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Shield (29), Resistance (5), Guidance (6)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 3, 2012)

"Yes, yes, take the, hurrr... potions and let us move along."

Since he has the time while the others dig out the potions and drink them Agno will rattle off a couple of other prayers invoking Issolatha's guidance and protection.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Agno will cast _Guidance & Resistance_ upon himself[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* +10 move (longstrider) 1 hour; light (bow) 10 min.; Guidance (10); Resistance (9)

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 3, 2012)

Iago nods, pulling out his own flask and knocking it back.  Years of swilling vile concoctions have taught him how to tolerate such things, and he barely flinches at the disgusting swill.

"It will only last about half an hour," he warns the others.

[sblock]
Good catch on the potions.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT -- EXPENDED

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +7 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+6, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 7 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 4, 2012)

Boots drinks the potion with gusto.  "It's a party in my mouth! It's like dwarven ale, only more pie-quant!"

Sylla sniffs the empty vial and winces.  "Ugh ... corpse and vinegar," she says.  "We're ready."


[sblock=OOC]Forgot about the resistance potions. Recommending that Boots and Iago drink them, as they're the front line.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance(8), Resistance(9), Light (Spear)
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Acid Resistance Potion, Shield (25), Resistance (6), Guidance (7)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 4, 2012)

"Vinegar and griffin guano," Iago corrects her.  "Corpse doesn't have that chalky undertone."  There is no hint of humor in his voice.

He carefully lifts the bar off of the door and sets it aside.  Then, at Sylla's gesture, steps back and waits for Boots to open the door.

[sblock=actions]
Move to L14, hold action, kill the dragon if it comes through the door and eats Boots.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT -- EXPENDED

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +7 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+6, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 7 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


NPC'ing Denizel.






Denizel watches the preparations and offers a blessing to boost morale.

"Perhaps we will need this." 

He casts Bless on the group, light on his sword and then resistance on himself.

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 20
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 4, 2012)

Sylla looks to make sure everyone's preparations are complete.  She nods at the darkwolf, who plants his shoulder against the door and pushes.

[sblock=ooc]Strength check, just in case.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance(8), Resistance(9), Light (Spear)
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Acid Resistance Potion, Shield (25), Resistance (6), Guidance (7)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 4, 2012)

The naturally carved chamber is dark and dry with a ceiling that extends back upwards 25-30 feet in the air in the middle. There is a definitely sharp acidic tinge on the constant breeze that flows through the area.  You catch a gleam of gold and silver at the edge of where your light reaches, and you have the distinct impression that something is moving in the shadows of rutting rocks among the ceiling. 

Iago and Boots can barely see the far wall with their darkvision, but the cavern bends to the left a bit and they cannot see all of it.

Your attention is drawn to a voice coming from the rear of the cavern, above the floor,   "Noak is a dragon, a mighty dragon!  You cannot hope to stand against Noak.  No lesser creature can stand against Noak.  Come in if you dare."





Among the cover of the ceiling, there is a small-sized creature barely visible to boots and Iago.  The dragon's head looks decidedly like a skull thanks to its deep-socketed eyes and wide, flat nasal opening.  It has forward-curving horns and a spinal crest that peaks just behind the head and tapers off about three quarters of the way down the neck.  The dragon's scales are mostly dull ebony and dark gray.









*OOC:*


Combat Begins: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware and no one is flat-footed
Only Iago and Boots can see Noak

*Initiative Order:*
You guys
Noak

Updated Map:
Noak (20ft elevation) has cover (+4AC) from ceiling from column 11 (J11 & K11) & toward the left side of the map
Yellow area is lit by light spells






```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining;
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining;
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor & Shield(Sylla)
Abilities Used: 1/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Bless (Everyone)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Noak (AC 20/14ff): +4AC cover
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Here we go!   Don't forget your bonuses/conditions.

You guys are up for Round 1


----------



## Systole (May 4, 2012)

_It's flying. No way I can bite that high, boss._

_Stay to the wall. Draw its fire. Attack when it gets close enough._

_How come I'm always the bait?_ Boots moves forward. "A lesser creature compared to a dragon-shaped chew toy?" he says.

Sylla moves forward, murmuring a spell.

[sblock=ooc]Boots: Move H8, ready bite attack if the dragon moves into melee. I'll also get the incoming Reflex save out of the way.

Sylla: Casting Light on the nocked arrow. Move to I12.


EDIT: Annnnnnnd despite your warning, I forgot both Guidance and Resistance on the previous rolls. Both should be 1 higher.

EDIT 2: Attack should be 2 higher, actually.  Didn't see the Bless.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance(8), Resistance(9), Light (Spear), Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Acid Resist 10, Shield (25), Resistance (6), Guidance (7), Bless[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 4, 2012)

Iago laughs at the tiny creature's bravado, striding contemptuously forward.  "Fear the mighty eater of goblins!" he cries.  But even as he lobs a bomb at the creature, he tries to remember what he has read of dragons.

[sblock=actions]
Move:  To K8
Std:  Lob Explosive Bomb at dragon (+5 to-hit +1 Bless -2 Range (I put it at 40' to account for the height of the ceiling -- if it is less than 30', please apply +1 to-hit/dmg for Point Blank Shot))=+4 to-hit; 3d6+3 dmg+burning if hit; on a miss, takes 5 pts splash damage)

I'm rolling K: Arcana to know something about this dragon, and an anticipatory Reflex Save.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT -- EXPENDED

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +7 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+6, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 7 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 5, 2012)

As some of you move into the chamber, you can see off to your right there is a large pit, dropping away farther than you  can see from where you are standing.  To the left, the cavern dead ends  in a narrow alcove.

Up ahead, Boots can see the end of the cavern, not very far from the bend.

Noak snarls and evades the worst of the exploding bomb,   "Noak is not impressed.  Leave your treasure and maybe Noak will let you live."














*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Sylla can see Noak

*Initiative Order:*
You guys
Noak

Updated Map:
Noak (20ft elevation) has cover (+4AC) from ceiling from column 11 (J11 & K11) & toward the left side of the map
Yellow area is lit by light spells






```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining;
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining;
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor & Shield(Sylla)
Abilities Used: 2/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Bless (Everyone)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Noak (AC 20/14ff): 17 dmg; On fire, +4AC cover
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Agno and Denizel are left for Round 1


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 5, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Um, you don't have to answer, but why does Noak get a Reflex Save if the bomb hit?  Evasion should apply only to splash damage, not a direct hit.

For convenience, I'm reprinting the description for Explosive Bombs below.

Explosive Bomb

Benefit: The alchemist’s bombs now have a splash radius of 10 feet rather than 5 feet (see Throw Splash Weapon). Creatures that take a direct hit from an explosive bomb catch fire, taking 1d6 points of fire damage each round until the fire is extinguished. Extinguishing the flames is a full-round action that requires a Reflex save. Rolling on the ground provides the target with a +2 to the save. Dousing the target with at least 2 gallons of water automatically extinguishes the flames.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2012)

Not yet having caught sight of their enemy Agno is hesitant to move very far into the room.  He follows after Iago but keeps back from the alchemist so that he isn't too close.  He hugs the wall in the hopes that it will shield him somewhat from any blasts of acid that flow his way.

"Hurrr!  Cannot see!" he complains.

Instead of wasting the time, Agno casts another spell to enhance his skill.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move:* to L11
*Standard:* cast _Aspect of the Falcon_
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* +10 move (longstrider) 1 hour; light (bow) 10 min.; Guidance (9); Resistance (8); aspect of the falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit w/ranged, bow crit = 19-20/x3) (20)

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2012)

*GM:*  Sorry, I was so tired yesterday, I couldn't even see straight after updating.  For some reason I though there was a Ref SV on direct hit too.  I edited since my question is moot.

Still waiting to see if [MENTION=41601]ScorpiusRisk[/MENTION] is returning.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


  NP.  Say, any chance that being on fire is going to make Noak visible to the other party members?


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2012)

*GM:*  Yes, I would say that once Agno enters the chamber and gets LOS on Noak, he can see the flames.  Denizel won't get LOS until he reaches the bottom of the stairs (Column 12).


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


The fire never even crossed my mind.  I'm not a fan of changing my action unless absolutely necessary so I'll stick with my stated action.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


 OK, but it is kind of a neat trick.  I need to remember that Iago can use opponents as sources of illumination.  "It is better to light an enemy than to curse the darkness."


----------



## Systole (May 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Just noticed Sylla is at J12 on the map.  If possible, she'd prefer I12, out of LOS of the dragon.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


NPC'ing Denizel.






Denizel moves after Agno and stands behind him on the stairs, sword in one hand and the wand of healing in the other.

"Do you see it?" 

_Move to K13_

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 20
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Bless, Resistance
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 8, 2012)

Noak belches a stream of acid at Iago and then flies on past, the flames licking at her with the speed of her movement.

The dragon continues past the others at the stairs, flying over them to bank down into the pit behind Sylla.  There is a splash of something hitting water.








Turning to look, Sylla cannot see the dragon as the pit slopes away _(45 degree angle)_ from her and the light only reaches about 10 feet down before the bend in the tunnel obscures vision.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Noak hit Iago with 18 acid damage (DC16 Reflex for Half) then resist 10.
Noak last seen at G13 and 10ft below floor level.

*Initiative Order:*
You guys
Noak

Updated Map:
Noak (20ft elevation) has cover (+4AC) from ceiling from column 11 (J11 & K11) & toward the left side of the map
Yellow area is lit by light spells






```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining; 0 or 8 dmg
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining;
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor & Shield(Sylla)
Abilities Used: 2/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Bless (Everyone)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Noak (AC 20/14ff): 17 dmg; +4AC cover
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 2


----------



## Systole (May 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Can Sylla step to H12/H13 or no?


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 8, 2012)

Iago grunts in pain as the acid strikes him, but is spared the worst of it by the goblins' magic.  He rushes forward to investigate the beast's disappearance.

[sblock]
Move:  30' move to H12.
Std:  Pull out Shield extract (will drink next round)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT -- EXPENDED

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +7 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+6, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 7 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 8, 2012)

*GM:*  H12 has squeezing penalty. H13 is okay, no penalty.


----------



## GlassEye (May 9, 2012)

As Noak flashes past Agno, the tengu reflexively strikes out with his beak.

"Hurrr!  Tricky beast!  Where does it go?!"

Agno turns towards the pit where Noak disappeared and takes aim.  Should the beast fly out, he'll be ready to fire.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*AoO:* if within Agno's threatened reach: 1d20+2=15, 1d3+1=3
*Move:* none
*Standard:* Ready an action to attack Noak if/when he flies out of the pit.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* +10 move (longstrider) 1 hour; light (bow) 10 min.; Guidance (9); Resistance (8); aspect of the falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit w/ranged, bow crit = 19-20/x3) (20)

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 9, 2012)

"Don't line up," Sylla reminds everyone.  She moves behind the outcropping, waiting for the beast to show its face again.

Boots follows the creature to the hole, ready to pounce.

[sblock]Sylla: Move to J11, ready attack.

Boots: Move to H13.  If he can attack Noak from there, he'll attack, but it seems from the description that the dragon is down a ways and out of melee.  So I'm assuming a hold action for the attack on the flyby.  Additionally, I'd like the attack to be a grapple, eating the AoO from it.  I can't find anything in the rules that says a quadruped can't, but I'll defer if I'm wrong.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance(7), Resistance(8), Light (Arrow), Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Acid Resist 10, Shield (24), Resistance (5), Guidance (6), Bless[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 9, 2012)

"Impossible!" mutters Agno as he steps away from Sylla and Denizel and back towards the alcove.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Agno's whole round action in one spot:
*Standard:* Ready an action to attack Noak if/when he flies out of the pit.  1d20+9=26, 1d6+2=7
*Move:* to L12[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* +10 move (longstrider) 1 hour; light (bow) 10 min.; Guidance (9); Resistance (8); aspect of the falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit w/ranged, bow crit = 19-20/x3) (20); Bless

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 9, 2012)

Agno's bite missed at the dragon zipped past.







Neither Iago nor Boots can see the dragon.

 







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]
*Initiative Order:*
You guys
Noak

Updated Map:
Noak has total concealment and cover right now
Took off the light since it is not an issue for the moment.






```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      18/26 HP remaining; Squeezed Condition
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining;
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor & Shield(Sylla)
Abilities Used: 2/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Bless (Everyone)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Noak (AC 20/14ff): 17 dmg; +4AC cover
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Not sure that a quadruped can grapple, but cannot find a reason why not. They get an advantage vs. trip, perhaps they get a penalty because they don't have hands (treated as having hands full?). Though it might not matter.

[MENTION=41601]ScorpiusRisk[/MENTION], Denizel is left for Round 2


----------



## Systole (May 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I know that quadrupeds can grapple under some circumstances, as the Rake evolution is specifically for quadruped eidolons while grappling.  And there are other quadruped animals creatures with grab (specifically bears) which don't seem to get any kind of quadruped penalty.  Still, it seems a little weird to me, too.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (May 10, 2012)

Frustrated but seeing his allies in relatively good condition, Denizel concentrates on one of his newer spells, to see if he can ground the beast.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Sorry for the delay. Works been hell. New project. Really tired. Also, many pages to read . Thank you for the congratulations. 

Denizel will stay right where he is but ready Hideous laughter if the Dragon makes himself visible.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 20
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Bless, Resistance
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/4 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2012)

There is a splash of water and flap of wings.







Noak's snout appears from the bend in the slanted pit and stops on seeing Iago and Boots waiting.  She snarls, "Noak will kill you, do not worry."  Dis disappears back down from sight around the bend and there is a splash of water once more.

 







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Noak only moved in and out of sight

*Initiative Order:*
You guys
Noak

Updated Map:
Noak has total concealment and cover right now
Took off the light since it is not an issue for the moment.






```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      18/26 HP remaining; Squeezed Condition
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining;
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor & Shield(Sylla)
Abilities Used: 2/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Bless (Everyone)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Noak (AC 20/14ff): 17 dmg; +4AC cover
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Hmmm, the bestiary is only breaking out grapple on animals with Grab is appears.  Not sure if that really tells us anything though. 

 Everyone is up for Round 3


----------



## Systole (May 10, 2012)

"That creature is beginning to annoy me," Sylla says through gritted teeth. "Where does that tunnel come out?"

"On it, boss!" Boots says.

[sblock]Sylla: Move 6 squares left ~J5, ready attack.

Boots: Move to M13, ready grapple again.

Re: Grapple. I think grapple is broken out on beasts with grab because grab gives a +4, same way that CMD vs. Trip is broken out because of the extra legs. [/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance(6), Resistance(7), Light (Arrow), Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Acid Resist 10, Shield (23), Resistance (4), Guidance (5), Bless[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 10, 2012)

Iago raises his potion flask to his lips and drains it in a single swallow, a faint shimmering surrounding him as the magic takes effect.  He draws his dagger and takes a deep breath.

[sblock=actions]
Std:  Drink extract of Shield
Move:  Draw dagger.  He is currently holding both his greataxe and his dagger.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +6/+8 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared: 
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +5 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 8 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 10, 2012)

Not seeing any other option at this moment Agno continues to stand ready waiting for something to change in the situation.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Standard:* Ready an action to attack Noak if/when he flies out of the pit.  1d20+9=26, 1d6+2=7
*Move:* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* +10 move (longstrider) 1 hour; light (bow) 10 min.; Guidance (8); Resistance (7); aspect of the falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit w/ranged, bow crit = 19-20/x3) (19); Bless

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 11, 2012)

*GM:*  Sorry, I cannot update the map from my laptop.  Noak is going to pass again, not even taking a look.  Go ahead an post again  for round 4. If you are not going to change actions for Round 5 (assuming nothing changes) then tell me that too.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 11, 2012)

Iago puts his axe back across his back and steps into the water.  "Be ready," he warns the others.  "If I can grab it, I'll bring it back here."

He half marches, half swims up the tunnel, dagger in hand.

[sblock=actions]
Std:  Sheathe axe
Move:  Walk/swim up the tunnel
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 16 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 18
CMB: +6 CMD: 18
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  --Shield--*expended*, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT -- EXPENDED

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +7 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+6, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 7 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 11, 2012)

From the edge of the pit, Iago cannot see the water that Noak most likely splashed in.  The pit goes down vertically for 5-10ft and then starts slanting at a 45 degree angle and the bend makes the bottom hidden from view.








Noak appears to be waiting for something as she did not bother to even peak up at you this time.  There is not sound of flapping either.

 







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Noak did not move

*Initiative Order:*
You guys
Noak

Updated Map:
Noak has total concealment and cover right now
Took off the light since it is not an issue for the moment.






```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      18/26 HP remaining; Squeezed Condition
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining;
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor & Shield(Sylla)
Abilities Used: 2/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Bless (Everyone)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Noak (AC 20/14ff): 17 dmg; +4AC cover
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Not sure Iago sees thing as I do.  I described things better so mfloyd3 can decide if he still wants to leap down the rabbit hole.

 Everyone is up for Round 4


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Urk, yes, thanks for the clarification.  Iago will change his action, but I don't have time to post now.  Will follow up later.


----------



## Systole (May 11, 2012)

"Get that door closed," Sylla calls.  "I'm not going to play hide-and-seek through the damn goblin lair."

[sblock=Actions]Can Sylla see the back of the cave?  Is there a suspicious extra hole where the first one might empty out?  If there is, she'll ready an attack.  If she can see the back of the cave is clear, she'll move back to J11.  If she can't see the back of the cave, she'll continue further into the cave.

If Sylla continues on or readies an attack, Boots will double move and join her, a few feet to her right.  If the back of the cave is clear, Boots will move to I13/J13 and push the door closed.  (Sorry about lining up, Denizel.  You might want to close the door and move before Noak pops out again.)[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance(5), Resistance(6), Light (Arrow), Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Acid Resist 10, Shield (22), Resistance (3), Guidance (4), Bless[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 11, 2012)

Agno will maintain his readiness until it is certain that his companions' plans have failed.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Standard:* Continue until something changes: Ready an action to attack Noak if/when he exits the pit.  1d20+9=26, 1d6+2=7
*Move:* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* +10 move (longstrider) 1 hour; light (bow) 10 min.; Guidance (8); Resistance (7); aspect of the falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit w/ranged, bow crit = 19-20/x3) (19); Bless

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (May 12, 2012)

Denizel shuts the door, assuming the command was for him, since he's standing right in front of the doors.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]I need to know what Sylla sees to determine my 2nd set of actions.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 20
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Bless, Resistance
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/4 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 12, 2012)

Boots had already seen around enough of the bend in the chamber to determine that there are no other exits.  The little side tunnel where Boots is at the moment is also ended.

It would appear that the pit where Noak went is the only other potential exit of the cavern.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Sorry about the delay.  I need a clarification:  Would Iago be able to climb back out if he went down the pit, or is the drop-off too steep?  And if it is too steep to climb, is there anywhere to tie off a rope?  An outcrop, or (if the rope were extended all the way back) a doorknob?







[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT -- EXPENDED

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +7 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+6, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 7 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (May 12, 2012)

Denizel backs up slightly and stares at the spot where the dragon last disappeared.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Denizel moves to L13 and readies Hideous Laughter for the dragon's next appearance.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 20
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Bless, Resistance
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/4 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 13, 2012)

*GM:*  DC15 to Climb out without a rope.  DC5 with the rope.  You can secure the rope at the door, but only with the doors open.  The mechanism to bar the door was on the other side from Noak's cavern.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 13, 2012)

Iago sheathes his dagger.  "No sense standing around waiting," he says, starting his way down the pit, axe at the ready.  "Let's find this thing and kill it."

[sblock=actions]
Std:  Sheathe dagger.
Move:  Descend pit, moving to the nearest space that will let him look around the corner.

Iago will also be on guard against traps.  I'll leave it to you to make a PER roll if that applies.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT -- EXPENDED

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +7 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+6, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 7 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 14, 2012)

"Nothing back here," Sylla says, moving back to her position in cover.

[sblock=Actions]Sylla back to J11, ready attack.

Boots to I13, ready grapple.

[MENTION=41601]ScorpiusRisk[/MENTION] I think L13 is a wall.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+6+PB, 1d8+2+PB)
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance(5), Resistance(6), Light (Arrow), Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Acid Resist 10, Shield (22), Resistance (3), Guidance (4), Bless[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 14, 2012)

*GM:*  Iago is descending a vertical surface for practically 10ft down, then it flattens to only 45 degree angle until it hits the water. Before he even descended, he cannot see anywhere to stand.  It is a pit, not really a tunnel.

He will need to pass the DC 15 Climb check or fall and take 2d6 damage for tumbling and bouncing down the rest of the pit to splash into the water.  

Once he reaches the water at the end of his double move climbing, he needs a DC 10 Acrobatics check if he wants to stand at the edge.  He can remain on all fours (considered prone in terms of melee combat) to avoid rolling that check.

So I will leave fate in his hands as I need some dice rolls from him.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


 PM gave me permission by private message to take back Iago's action.  Sorry to keep doing this, I'll be more careful to get my facts straight from here.

Iago wants to make an engineering roll to work out a better way down the pit, most likely a way to tie off the rope without leaving the doors open.  The beam that was used to bar the door is on the floor outside of the room.  Could that be brought in and braced somewhere to serve as a tie?  Is it possible to quickly knock a groove into the side of the door, so a rope can be run through while the door is closed?

Iago wants something simple and fairly quick, if possible.  The dragon is waiting for their acid resistance to wear off.







[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT -- EXPENDED

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +7 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+6, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 7 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (May 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


L13 does appear to be a wall. . . Denizel is secretly Kitty Pryde?

I'll stay where I am


----------



## Systole (May 15, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]What about just lobbing some depth charges?  Water + confined space + BOOM! should equal dragon salsa, shouldn't it?[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 15, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Iago can't actually see the water in question, seems to be around the bend, so he has to go down, regardless.  Also, Iago's bombs do Fire damage, which I don't think will apply under water.  But Force bombs are on his wish list when he hits the level pre-req![/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 15, 2012)

"There's a grappling arrow and rope on Boots," Sylla says, not lowering her bow.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+6+PB, 1d8+2+PB)
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance(5), Resistance(6), Light (Arrow), Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Acid Resist 10, Shield (22), Resistance (3), Guidance (4), Bless[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 16, 2012)

Agno isn't sure how to help other than to stay ready in case Iago manages to flush Noak out of hiding.

"Hurrr, this is craziness!  Our magics are bleeding away.  What to do?"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Standard:* Continue until something changes: Ready an action to attack Noak if/when he exits the pit.  1d20+9=26, 1d6+2=7
*Move:* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 29/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* +10 move (longstrider) 1 hour; light (bow) 10 min.; Guidance (8); Resistance (7); aspect of the falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit w/ranged, bow crit = 19-20/x3) (19); Bless

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 17, 2012)

*GM:*  I have had RL intrude on my posting times over the last two days. Trying to catch up before work on my laptop this morning. No mapping available, though. 

To actively use the Knowledge skill, I think Iago has to move closer to the doors and away from the pit. I will 5ft step him to I12 to remove his squeezing condition as well. I think I still need an action from him for Round 4 and then I can update for Round 5.

The resist acid, which I don't think Noak really knows about yet. Lasts minutes and we are in round 4.  I don't plan on keeping us in combat rounds that long.     
Iago determines that a rope could be quickly looped on a metal bracket and then with the doors shut the other end would be pinched in the closed gap between them and secured to be able to hold his weight effectively.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 17, 2012)

Iago sheathes his dagger and moves to the door.  "Save the grappling arrow," he advises Sylla.  "We may need it to climb out of that pit, if there's another chamber."

[sblock=actions]
Move:  Sheathe dagger.
Move:  Move to J13

Iago has 25' of rope in his pack.  If I understood your instructions correctly, Iago can tie it to the beam that was used to bar the door (it should still be on the floor outside the door), run it through the crack between the doors and into the pit.  By my count, it's 15' to the pit and 10' down to the point where the pit slopes at a 45 degree angle, so the rope should get them to the slope.  Can the group descend safely once they get to the slope?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT -- EXPENDED

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +7 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+6, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 7 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 17, 2012)

Noak pops into view her head at the floor level as she hovers in the mouth of the pit. Iago's and Sylla's arrows find their marks, but Denizel's spell appears to have no effect.








Noak tries to bite Boots as he tries to grapple with the dragon to no effect. The eidolon is not able to get a hold on the dragon either.

The dragon screeches in hurt anger and sprays a stream of acid over Boots, Iago, and Denizel.
 
 







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]Noak has cover due to edge of pit
Noak saved against spell & misses Boots for AoO
Acid breath 14 dmg DC16 Reflex for half

*Initiative Order:*
You guys
Noak

Updated Map:
Noak has cover right now and 0-5 ft elevation in flying
Took off the light since it is not an issue for the moment.






```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   13/20 HP remaining; 14 or 7 dmg
Iago:      18/26 HP remaining; Possibly 4 dmg
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining; Possibly 4 dmg
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor & Shield(Sylla),
Hideous Laughter (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 2/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Bless (Everyone)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Noak (AC 20/14ff): 35 dmg; +4AC cover
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Remember if you have already used your Resistance and Guidance to take that off.

 Everyone is up for Round 5


----------



## Systole (May 17, 2012)

Boots jumps up and off the wall, avoiding the stream of acid altogether, and comes down biting and slashing. "Missed me, chew toy!" he taunts.

"Back away from it," Sylla says, loosing an arrow at the beast.

[sblock]Boots: Full attack, 5 ft step to J12.

Sylla: shoot, 5 ft step to k12.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+6+PB, 1d8+2+PB)
Current Conditions in Effect: Resistance(5), Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Acid Resist 10, Shield (21), Bless[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 17, 2012)

Iago rushes forward, heedless of the risk posed by the dragon's grasping claws.  He levels a powerful swing at the beast's head.

[sblock=actions]
Move: Move to I13
Std:  I hit it with my axe

Note on Conditions in Effect:  Iago drank his Shield Extract in Round 3.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 16 Touch) - Shield in effect
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT -- EXPENDED

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +7 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+6, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 7 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (May 17, 2012)

Denizel sees the acid coming and knows his has failed. He tries to roll out of the way and hits the ground hard. Luckily he doesn't take the full brunt of the acid before getting his back against the cave wall.

_Do something! . . . Hit it with your sword. . . No, do something you know how to do!. . . Flirt with it!_

"What!?" Denizel can't help but respond to that last suggestion outloud and quickly recovers into his quick talking antics. _Something I know how to do._

"I mean what WAS that? Did you eat a bad goblin or something? I thought we were in a fight."

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Reflex Save 18 for half damage

Move to K11
Perform Satire: -1 penalty on attack and damage rolls (minimum 1) and a -1 penalty on fear and charm effects as long as Denizel continues performing.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 13
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Bless, Resistance
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/4 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 17, 2012)

Instead of taking a shot, Agno releases the tension on his bowstring and frees a hand to cast a spell.  In the tongue of the skies he summons his magic; the chevrons on his shoulders flare and the light streaks outward to burst with a violet light in the area of Noak.

"Hurrr!  Get him, Iago!"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Standard:* cast _Faerie Fire_
*Move:* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* +10 move (longstrider) 1 hour; light (bow) 10 min.; Resistance (7); aspect of the falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit w/ranged, bow crit = 19-20/x3) (19); Bless

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 18, 2012)

The combined efforts of an arrow, a claw, and an axe finish off the small dragon before Denizel and Agno can finish their actions.







Noak falls unconscious from the various wounds and loses her ability to stay aloft.  The mortally wounded dragon falls down into the pit and tumbles on the rocky wall as it slopes away.  You hear a splash a second after she is lost from view.
 
 







*OOC:*


Combat Over





[sblock=Combat Information]
Updated Map:
Noak has total cover and concealment






```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   13/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      18/26 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining; 
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor & Shield(Sylla),
Hideous Laughter (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 2/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Bless (Everyone)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Noak (AC 14ff): 67 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Not that it really matters, but Noak went down before the use of Satire and Agno's spell.  

 Everyone awarded 400XP, updated 1st post.  Congrats, you all reached 4th level.


----------



## Systole (May 18, 2012)

Sylla picks up a pebble, casts a light spell on in, and tosses it down the hole. "Boots?" she says.

"Yes, boss?"

"Fetch."

"Sure thing, boss!" Boots hops down the hole to try to retrieve the dragon's body.

"Unless anyone objects, I'm going to turn that lizard into a very fashionable pair of archery gloves with a matching belt and shoes," Sylla says, with a disturbing smile. 

[sblock]Taking 10 on Acrobatics (for 16) to hop down the hole and avoid/reduce falling damage, and taking 10 on Climb (for 16) to climb back out.

Are we clearing out the spiders or no?[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+6+PB, 1d8+2+PB)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Acid Resist 10, Shield (20), Bless[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 18, 2012)

Iago smiles as the thing falls, then looks over as Sylla speaks.

"The hide is yours then," he nods, seeming to take her plan seriously.  "I want the tongue, gullet and entrails.  And if there are stones in its crop, I'll have one of those.  Agreed?"

[sblock=ooc]I think we should at least check that there are spiders there, and get a sense of how large and dangerous they are.  We need to be able to answer the villagers' questions about them.
[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (May 18, 2012)

"Well that sounds very. . . messy. Enjoy yourselves."

Denizel starts taking a mental check of his divine energy, trying to decide how  to best go about healing people.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]I think we should probably check out the spiders.

Do you think I should blow the wand now on Iago and myself? Then its gone and we don't have to worry about that part of the treasure. I still have two Oracle slots left to heal from.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 20 Current: 13
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *Bless, Resistance
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +11, Kn Arcana +9, Kn History +9, Kn Local +9, Kn Nobility +9, Kn Religion +9, Perform (Dance) +8, Profession (Courtier) +5, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 10/10 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/3 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 15), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 15)
0: Daze (DC 14), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/4 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 18, 2012)

Sylla nods to Iago. "Reasonable. We should search this room, and then we can go clear the spiders out. With fire, I suggest." 

[sblock=OOC]Might as well tap out the wand, especially if we're going to go carpet-bomb some spiders.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+6+PB, 1d8+2+PB)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Acid Resist 10, Shield (20), Bless[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Should we update characters to 4th lvl?  Or finish the adventure at 3rd?  Fine with me either way.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 21, 2012)

The lighted peddle bounce off the side of the pit and is lost from view.  The illumination is decent for a second until is gets severely reduced after a small _*<slurpsh>*_ when it hits the water.

Boots follows after and does fine, free-falling the first 10 feet, but the pit only slants until it reaches the water, another 15 feet down.  The eidolon twists a paw on the decent and lands splashing into the water.

The submerged tunnel levels off about 15 feet down and Boots finds the dying dragon partway down, snagged on an outcrop of rock.  

Struggling with the awkward load, eventually Boots has dragged the dragon carcass out of the water and up the slanted wall until it becomes almost vertical.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   13/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      18/26 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     28/29 HP remaining; 1 damage
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor & Shield(Sylla),
Hideous Laughter (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 2/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Bless (Everyone)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Pit is like falling 20 feet, so I rolled 1d6 damage on Boots

 Yes, everyone can level to 4th.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 21, 2012)

While waiting for the eidolon to return, Iago sets about searching the room.  "The thing must have a horde somewhere," he muses.  "He had the goblins raiding caravans for weeks."  









*OOC:*


Searching the current room to make sure there are no secret compartments or spots where something could have been buried.







[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago

UNDER THE INFLUENCE (MUTAGEN)

Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
Current Weapon in Hand: Falchion

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT -- EXPENDED

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +7 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+4) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+6, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 7 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 21, 2012)

"Alchemist, lend me your rope," Sylla says, with her typical lack of courtesy.  She fashions a loop from the rope and lowers it into the pit.  "Put the corpse in the noose."

Boots eventually works the carcass into the sling, and Sylla pulls it up.  "What about me?" he says.

"You're taking the long way around."

"Wait, you don't mean--" the eidolon begins as he disappears in a flash of dark red light.

"Yes, I mean that way," Sylla says, and begins re-summoning the darkwolf.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+6+PB, 1d8+2+PB)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 28/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Acid Resist 10, Shield (21), Bless[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 22, 2012)

After an exhaustive search, Iago does not find any secret doors in Noak's  cavern.  He does find her treasure strewn all around in the back of the  cavern, most of the coins in a nest-like pile.  It will take quite awhile to  gather and count the coins.  Among them you find a fine  cloak, many broken and empty potion vials and the torn remnants of scrolls  strewn about too.

Sylla happens to notice a gold ring around one of the dead dragon's clawed digits as well.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   13/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      18/26 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     28/29 HP remaining; 1 damage
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor & Shield(Sylla),
Hideous Laughter (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 2/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 0/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Bless (Everyone)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Updated treasury in 1st post.  The extra coins of Noak's treasure will also be explaining the TBG rewards.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 22, 2012)

Iago gathers the treasure together as best he can, but notices the return of the darkwolf.  "Was there anything else down in the pit?" he asks.


----------



## Systole (May 22, 2012)

The eidolon comes back bulkier around the shoulders, and his mane has a heavy dusting of cinders. "Boss!" he says, leaping happily around the elf. "I didn't get worried this time! I knew you'd call me back!"

A barely noticeable hint of concern tinges Sylla's voice. "How long were you there?"

"Not too long. It just turned from Blood Season to Flame Season, so maybe a couple weeks. It;s been good eating, though. Really big swams of bladecrabs this year. I'm not going to miss Flame Season, though." He sets his paws and shakes a cloud of ash into the air.

"Ugh! Don't!" Sylla says, too late. She begins coughing as the choking dust envelops her. Frowning, she steps out of the cloud of ash, glaring at the darkwolf. "It's a lost cause trying to get you not to do that, isn't it?"  She sighs.  "Where are the ring and the cloak?"

[sblock=Actions]Detect Magic/Spellcraft on the ring and the cloak[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+6+PB, 1d8+2+PB)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 28/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Acid Resist 10, Shield (21), Bless[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 24, 2012)

Sylla is not able to discern the magical properties of the cloak and ring, but they are magical in nature.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 24, 2012)

"Was there anything else in the pit?" Iago asks Boots again, interrupting the byplay between the darkwolf and the elf.


----------



## Systole (May 24, 2012)

Boots shies away from the altered half-orc. "Down there? Uh, no. not that I remember.  I mean, there wasn't any more stuff, but the tunnel kept going underwater.  But I didn't look because, y'know ... dragon corpse was right there.  And I kind of need to breathe."

[sblock=Actions]Sorry, meant to refer your question to perrinmiller, but seeing as he didn't mention anything else, I assume it was clear.

A question for PM: Are we actually going to have encounters in the spider cave? I realize this is totally meta, but if nothing exceptional is going to happen, I'm going to wait on levelling Sylla until after adventure wrap-up so I can get her finances reviewed at the same time. If we are going to have encounters, then I'll submit her now. [/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+6+PB, 1d8+2+PB)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 28/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Acid Resist 10, Shield (21), Bless[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (May 24, 2012)

Denizel takes a quick look at the items as well, but doesn't seem to be doing any better.

[sblock=ooc] Cloak 16 and Ring 8

Sorry for the late response. Another case of not getting email notifications. I'm about to take another level of Oracle, and it occurred to me after making the rolls that I'll then have identify. Will I be able to roll again?[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 24, 2012)

[sblock=question]PM's text for the submerged tunnel seemed to imply it might continue a ways.  At player level, I'm suspecting this might be the entrance to the underworld the Dwarves were so concerned about.  On the other hand, if Boots doesn't like water, he doesn't have to mention it and the PCs won't investigate. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 25, 2012)

[sblock=Answer]Ah, ok.  Editing Boots' response.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 25, 2012)

Iago considers the wolf's words.  "That tunnel could be the entrance to this underworld the Dwarves' message spoke of," he observes.  "But there's no telling how far it goes.  Do any of you have magics that would help us travel underwater?"


----------



## Systole (May 25, 2012)

"I know of some magics that might work.  I've never tested them, however," Sylla says.  She looks meaningfully at her eidolon.

"Oh come on!  How come it's always me?"

"Because you're so big and strong and tough.  Obviously."

Boots preens.  "Well, yeah.  Obviously."

[sblock=OOC]If we advance to 4th level now, she'll have Lesser Evolution Surge and will be able to put gills on Boots for 4 minutes.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+6+PB, 1d8+2+PB)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 3


*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 28/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Acid Resist 10, Bless[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 26, 2012)

Agno obsessively collects as many of the coins as he can find tossing them into a bag as he picks them up.  Because of this he misses out on most of the discussion around the hole but he rejoins the group in time to hear Iago's question of water magics.

"Entomb oneself in a deepening hole full of, hurrr... unbreathable liquids?"  His shudder effectively relays his dismay at the thought.  "No.  Issolatha has not given me magics to aid in such a task this day.  Maybe after extensive communion with the goddess; but I would not place much hope in it."

[sblock=OOC]Agno has access to Air Bubble and Touch of the Sea (grants swim speed) but neither spell is prepared.[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 22 Current: 22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* +10 move (longstrider) 1 hour; light (bow) 10 min.; Resistance (7); aspect of the falcon (+3 Perception, +1 to hit w/ranged, bow crit = 19-20/x3) (19); Bless

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Systole, it is up to you on the leveling.  I already approved the level up for Iago and Agno, with the caveat that they need finances reviewed again after the adventure is completed.

Yes, Denizel can roll again after gaining Identify.

re: Spider caves.  I was going to run spider swarms if you went there first, before doing the boss encounter with Noak.  Now, I am not going to bother.  I added the Forest Drake with the expectation that you might go straight to the black dragon's lair. [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


Seems like our best move is to hang out here a bit and wrap up.  Sylla can evolve Boots for tunnel exploration, with the expectation that if he does find another airspace he'll just take a quick look and come back.  Iago can brew up his new Extracts, and can brew Identify himself if there's a need for it.  And of course we have to butcher the dragon.  It might be fun flavor if some of the time-based gold were gotten from selling off bits of him.

At RP level, Iago would want to at least confirm there were spiders there, but could be talked out of it.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (May 27, 2012)

Denizel stares at the ring and the cloak, frustrated that he was unable to identify them. _I felt so close!_ He thinks to himself. . . though of course, not himself. 

_This is pitiful. This is the kind of situations you end in when you spend your time in caves. . ._ Denizel sighs. _Oh leave him alone. He didn't have many choices did he? Besides, there was that young girl back in town. She was good for some excitement. . . He forgets his own power. . . He doesn't know his own power. . ._

"Oh yeah." Denizel whispers a quick prayer to the goddess and tries to ignore the argument in his head. His eyes flash for a moment as he searches for divine insights.

[sblock=actions/ooc]Using Identify and Guidance to aid the rolls I get 28 to identify the ring and a 23 for the cloak

Since it seems we're RPing the rest out, what do you want to about the wand? It has two charges on it. Shall we just call it spent? I know it was really just to help us get through things.

As for the spiders, we could always just send Boots in their general direction till he smells them. Confirmed that they're there, we could then leave.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 26 Current: 19
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2012)

[Sblock=OOC]







mfloyd3 said:


> At RP level, Iago would want to at least confirm there were spiders there, but could be talked out of it.



Actually, I think you must confirm it and clear that cavern. There is some RP mileage in doing so. Knowing the meta-game information should not have changed that plan.[/sblock]After Denizel takes some time to discover a new found spell that he could use in determine the magical properties of ring and cloak, he learns that the cloak will increase the wearer's inherent defenses towards things.  The ring has a protective enchantment that will help deflect incoming blows.

        *GM:*  Updated the treasury.  Btw, the wand has gp value and can be sold off with the rest of the treasure.


----------



## GlassEye (May 28, 2012)

"Mallie wants the cave cleared of, hurrr... threatening creatures.  I feel we have promise-bound obligation to dispatch these spiders should they exist."

Agno cocks his head to the side as if having just received some sort of insight and continues.

"We have no reason to have, hurrr... doubtful believings of the goblins information on this matter."

While Iago works on his extracts and Denizel seeks his insights in whatever fashion he uses Agno will sit and close his eyes and imagine an expanse of sky.  He hopes it is enough and that Issolatha can hear him as he prays...

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if we're taking enough time to prepare open spell slots but since we're going up against the spiders I think it is a good idea.[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (May 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm sorry, are we actually fighting the spiders or just RPing it out?


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 28, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Iago will whip up two batches of Bull's Strength and one of Shield.  This still leaves one Level 1 Extract unassigned.  Making the 3 Extracts takes a total of 3 minutes.

Also, since I think Agno is going to need an hour to get his new spells, Iago will spend the hour brewing up a fresh batch of Str-enhancing mutagen.  This takes 1 hour, so his total time committed to better living through chemistry is 1 hour and 3 minutes.

Also, Iago, Denizel and Boots are still injured (though Boots is only down 1 hp).  Some healing might be in order.  Perhaps Agno could blow a Channel Energy or two on this?  Or should we use out the wand and some healing potions?
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 28, 2012)

When Agno realizes that there are still injuries he pulls everyone close and summons the divine healing energy granted him by his goddess.

[sblock=OOC]Two uses of channel energy expended for a total of 11 healing: 1d6=6, 1d6=5[/sblock]


 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 29, 2012)

Sylla nods and begins speaking is a guttural tongue.  Boots looks alarmed.  "Wait!  Aw, no...." he says as dark light plays around his neck.  After a moment passes, the darkwolf has gill slits.

"This is just not right," he says, gurgling the words.

"Off you go," the summoner says, and Boots sighs and jumps down again.  Once the eidolon is in the tunnel, Sylla turns to the group.  "As for the spiders, their webs burn well enough.  It should be simple enough to clear the cave with fire."

[sblock=OOC]The only reason I wasn't advancing was because I wanted finances review.  I'll advance her now then.

Sylla will cast Evo Surge, giving Boots four minutes of swim time.  He'll take 10 on the Acrobatics check to jump down again.  If he finds anything, Sylla will use Bond Senses to take a look around through his eyes.  When the spell expires, she'll dismiss and resummon.

As far as spiders, Sylla's plan is:
1. Iago throws bombs at webs.
2. ????
3. Profit!
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+6+PB, 1d8+2+PB)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 29, 2012)

Boots enters the water of the tunnel and only needs to swim about 60 feet before the tunnel heads upwards and he reaches air once more.  The tunnel has a gradual incline and keeps going straight.  He can see daylight at the other end, obscured by what is probably vegetation at eh tunnel's exit.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining; 
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor & Shield(Sylla),
Hideous Laughter (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 2/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Bless (Everyone)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  From an IC persepctive, there is no difference between fighting or role-playing the spider cavern. To be correct, you should assume there will be an encounter and not consider the OOC knowledge.  After all, every day you are role-playing, you are still getting time-based awards and this is a role-playing game.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (May 29, 2012)

Denizel returns to the group proper, waiting around the waters edge for Boots to return. He offers up the cloak and ring.

"The cloak will increase your natural resolve, and fortify you from harm, while the cloak will protect you from glancing blows."

[sblock=actions][/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 26 Current: 19
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 30, 2012)

_I don't think this goes underground, boss.  Looks like daylight._

_Check it out anyway.  See if there's any loot scattered by the entrance to the hole._


[sblock=OOC]Forgot to add, I wanted to cast Unfetter on Boots.  If it does go outside, he'll come back through the main cave entrance rather than swim back and deal with the pit wall.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+6+PB, 1d8+2+PB)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 3
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2012)

So far Boots is not finding any stashed treasure in the tunnel.

[sblock=OOC]







Systole said:


> Forgot to add, I wanted to cast Unfetter on Boots.  If it does go outside, he'll come back through the main cave entrance rather than swim back and deal with the pit wall.



Sure, you could have done that even with him returning.  Time is not an issue at the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 31, 2012)

"Boots is finding daylight. He'll circle around and meet us at the spider caves."

[sblock=ooc]Doh, for some reason I thought Unfetter was a touch spell. Sylla will cast Unfetter and have Boots go outside, just to be sure.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 31, 2012)

"Mm.  Good.  Saves us the trouble of explaining to the townspeople why we can't clear out the whole underworld," mutters Iago, carefully mixing two violet liquids.  "Speaking of which, we should watch what we say about those Dwarven scrolls.  We should warn the town that the Dwarves thought there was danger, but I don't want that moneylender knowing we got hold of some Dwarven goods.  He might claim some connection with the clan here, and try to take them from us.  We should be careful if we sell them to Sten, too," he adds.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (May 31, 2012)

"Well I certainly have every intention of returning to the city proper after this affair." Denizel states with a certain air of disdain. A bit of dirt gets pushed off his shoulder, as if by an invisible hand. "We could always sell the goods there."









*OOC:*


So who wants the ring and cape? I'd take them, but I've already gotten armor and a sword.


----------



## Systole (May 31, 2012)

Sylla shrugs.  "Recovery of goods was not in the contract," Sylla says.  "As Boots might say, 'finders keepers.'  But your point is taken."









*OOC:*


The ring and cape are about halfway down my wishlist for Sylla.  At the moment, I'd rather have the cash.  So if someone wants them, take them.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 31, 2012)

*OOC:*


Iago will happily wear the ring for the duration of the adventure (he could use the AC bonus), but unless someone wants it at the end of the run I favor selling it for cash.  Someone else should get the cloak -- The only Save we're likely to have to worry about with the spiders is poison, and Iago gets bonuses for that.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2012)

Agno eyes the cloak and rubs the material through his fingers.

"Protects one from, hurrr... erm... by strengthening one's resistance?  Yes, if no one objects, I shall wear it."

He tries it on and flips it back so that the chevrons on his shoulders still show.  He nods his approval.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 1, 2012)

"I'll wear the ring, then, for now at least," mutters the half-orc, still focused on his careful measurements.  "Just leave it there, I'll put it on later."  It is slightly odd to see Iago working alchemy while under the influence of the mutagen.  His usual methodical focus has an edge to it, almost as if he is stalking a mixture rather than preparing it.

[sblock=ooc]OK, so, assuming Boots gets back, and the casters finish their prep work, I think we're ready to go on to the spiders?  Line up in the usual order and do the cavern?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 1, 2012)

In the meantime, Boots exits the tunnel and the camouflaging vegetation to find himself in the a forested glade away from the hillside entrance of the lair.  After about 5 minutes he is able to circle around to the cave opening.  A few moments later he has worked his way back to Noak's cavern lair once more.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2012)

Agno rises up from his claimed spot on the cavern floor and looks around at his companions as if rising from a deep sleep.  Keeling flaps his wings as if disturbed at the movement after sitting still for so long but quickly settles when Agno clucks at him.

"I am ready to traverse these caverns to the, hurrr... webbed den of these supposed spiders.  I see Boots has returned.  Are we ready to see what manner of monstrosities await?"

He hardly waits for the others as he quickly slips through the cave.  He stops at the entrance to Noak's den, however, and looks back to give his companions time to grab their gear and catch up.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining)

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 2, 2012)

Iago is just finishing the last of his operations as Agno rises.  Seeing the tengu ready to leave, he begins to put away his gear.  His intensity seems to have faded, and he once again moves as a scholar rather than a monster.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 3, 2012)

Denizel gathers up his things and follows. "Let's finish this."

[sblock=actions][/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 26 Current: 19
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 4, 2012)

Sylla changes back to her spear and casts a spell of light on it to guide the way.  "Let's finish this and collect our payment," Sylla says.

"And beer!" Boots adds.

Sylla exhales in exasperation.  "Focus, please.  Now, let's go."

Boots takes point as the party heads to the spider caves. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear (+5/1d8+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Light [Spear]
Spells Remaining (1st): 3
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2012)

These natural caverns wind deeper into the hill. A hint of fresh air  wafts from somewhere farther ahead in the darkness, carrying a low  weirdly melodious sound through the caves.  The sound rises at times to  become frightening shrieks, while at other times it rumble into moans  and sobs.

You cannot see the back of the cavern as it winds  further into the hillside and there are not any signs of movement or  creatures.  There are cobwebs increasingly more present the farther the cavern goes.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining; 
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor & Shield(Sylla),
Hideous Laughter (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 2/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Bless (Everyone)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 4, 2012)

Sylla signals a halt.  "Your spell has worn off.  Wait."  She withdraws one of her wands and taps the eidolon with it.  

She frowns at the darkness, casts a light spell on an arrow, and fires it into the cave.

[sblock=actions]Re-upping Boots' Mage Armor, as it would have worn off. Aiming for about U3 with the arrow.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear (+5/1d8+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Light [Spear]
Spells Remaining (1st): 3
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1

*Boots*
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 4, 2012)

Denizel hangs back, peering and listening at the darkness, hoping to discern a target.

[sblock=actions]Perception 28 with a natural 20[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 26 Current: 19
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 4, 2012)

Iago holds his position, trusty axe in one hand, the other fingering a glass vial at this belt.  His eyes search the cavern ahead of them for any sign of these spiders.

[sblock=ooc]Hold action.  If anything charges the group, Iago will try to lob a bomb at it before it's close enough for anyone else to be in the blast radius.  Explosive bomb prefered.[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +6/+8 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *unassigned*, *unassigned*

Mutagen prepared: 
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +5 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 8 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 5, 2012)

Agno refreshes the light spell on his bow in preparation for whatever might come then steps over to the alcove to look it over.  Not expecting much there he only gives it a cursory inspection before returning to his place in line.

"Shall we, hurrr... advance upon feets of caution?"




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining); light (10 min.)

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 5, 2012)

The alcove next to Agno is nothing special, just natural cavern.

From the light of the illuminated arrow, Denizel thought he spotted something really small skittering around on the walls.  From this distance, he cannot be sure if it was a spider or not.  The movement was quick and it disappeared.

Nothing charges out from the back of the cavern at you.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining; 
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor & Shield(Sylla),
Hideous Laughter (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 2/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Bless (Everyone)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 5, 2012)

Sylla considers for a moment, her fingers tapping on the hobgoblin chieftan's bow.   She glances briefly at Keeling, then says, "You may want to hold on to your bird, priest."  She begins chanting in her guttural tongue, and a wave of energy the color of old blood coalesces around Boots, and remains there after the summoner finishes chanting.  Whatever the aura is, something about it is deeply and unspeakably disturbing, as if something dark and unnatural were trying to push its way into the world.

"Huh.  Everything smells like home now," Boots says.  "How'd you do that?"

"Magic," Sylla says.  "Head in.  Look around."

[sblock=OOC]Casting Shield and Lesser Evo Surge for *Unnatural Aura (Su)*: An eidolon is obviously of unnatural origin. Normal animals do not willingly approach the eidolon unless the animal’s master makes a DC 25 Handle Animal, Ride, or wild empathy check. 

Boots will move to V3.  Sylla to Y5.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+5/1d8+2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0

*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Unfetter, Mage Armor, Shield, Lesser Evo Surge(Unnatural Aura) [/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 5, 2012)

"Be careful!" Denizel whispers with some agency. "There's definitive movement on the walls ahead."

[sblock=actions]Hold to see if Boots' movement causes a reaction.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 26 Current: 19
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Iago simply stands impassively, watching the walls and fingering the vial at his belt.

[sblock=actions] Hold action.  Throw bomb at anything unfriendly.[/sblock]

[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 26 Current: 26
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 
Fort: +5*  Reflex: +5 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +6/+8 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Battleaxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *expended*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Bull’s Strength

Mutagen prepared: 
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
           MW Battleaxe: Attack: +5 = [BAB (02) + Strength (+2) + Misc (0) + Magic (+1, MW)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, Crit: 20/x3

       Bomb*: Attack: +05 = [BAB (02) + Dexterity (02) + Misc (+1) + Magic (0)]
            Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied),
           Special: Make 8 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 7, 2012)

Not knowing what Sylla intends Agno transforms his shape slightly taking on an appearance even more like a raptor than before, almost as if shifting to match his form with Keeling's.

"Hold my, hurrr... bird?  Keeling is no...

Agno is interrupted by Sylla's spellcasting and the summoning of whatever aura it is that now surrounds Boots.  Keeling flaps his wings and Agno shivers as he looks at Boots.  He seems more agitated by the unnatural alteration of of the Dark Wolf than does Keeling.

[sblock=OOC]
*Standard:* Activate totem transformation (weapons)
*Move:* begin to restrain Keeling (essentially surrender the Move action).[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining); light (10 min.); totem transformation (natural weapons) 3/3 minutes remaining

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2012)

As the loosely described wolf and his mistress head deeper into the moaning cavern there are several little shapes that are moving away from the light on the walls, floor and amongst the cobwebs that are prevalent in ever nook and cranny of the natural rock walls.

The cavern appears to narrow straight ahead and also head off to the right.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining; 
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor, Lesser Evo Surgex2 & Shieldx2(Sylla),
Hideous Laughter (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 2/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield/Unnatural Aura (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Totem transformation (Agno)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 7, 2012)

The scuttling figures bring a frown to Iago's features.  "Wait," he tells the others, pulling several vials from his belt.  He hands one to Denizel.  "This is a phlogiston condensate -- You would know it as Alchemist's fire," he explains.  He hands another vial to Agno.  "This is Rornish Vitriol.  It is a powerful acid," he explains.  "If the spiders swarm, your other weapons will be of little use.  Throw this so that it shatters, and it should hurt them badly.  But avoid getting any of it on yourselves."

He advances to Sylla.  "Colloidal steelbane?" He offers, extending another vial. 

[sblock=actions]
Not sure if it's one more or two to give the vials to Agno and Denizel, but once he's done that he'll advance to Y6 and offer another vial to Sylla.  Sylla and Agno get acid, Denizel gets Alchemist's Fire.
[/sblock]




[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +6*  Reflex: +6 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +7/+7 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Greataxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *expended*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Bull’s Strength

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    MW Greataxe: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + MWK(1)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, S, Crit: 20/x3

      Bomb: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 2d6+5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 9 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 7, 2012)

Sylla accepts the flask of acid.  She hefts the glass thoughtfully.  "Boots should be able to avoid the splash.  Don't let harming him stay your arm."

"Yeah, I can dodge that no prob-- Hey!  Did you just say they could throw acid at me!?"


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Acid flask
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0

*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Unfetter, Mage Armor, Shield, Lesser Evo Surge(Unnatural Aura) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure what to do with the Rornish Vitriol Agno slips it into his belt pouch.  Leaving the pouch's flap unsecured he moves up behind Iago.  His bow is held loosely in one hand while his other is free and ready to cast a spell should he need it.

"Hurrr!  See anything?  We should move further in.  Nothing is happening at this pace; they all flee before we reach them."

[sblock=OOC]
*Standard:* Put item away
*Move:* move to Z6[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining); light (10 min.); totem transformation (natural weapons) 3/3 minutes remaining

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 5/6 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 11, 2012)

Denizel accepts the vial with a nod. Not wanting to crowd into one narrow passage way, he holds his position.


----------



## Systole (Jun 11, 2012)

[sblock=Actions]Boots will advance to Q7, then back to S2.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 11, 2012)

Boots exploring is continuing to stir up tiny spiders that are crawling the walls amongst the cobwebs.  He found a few natural alcoves that dead end.

There is another sloping tunnel-like pit off to the right. And, the passageway straight ahead appears to turn right as well.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining; 
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor, Lesser Evo Surgex2 & Shieldx2(Sylla),
Hideous Laughter (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 2/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield/Unnatural Aura (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Totem transformation (Agno)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 11, 2012)

"I don't like this," mutters Iago.  "The further we go in, the harder it will be to get out if the spiders swarm."

He eyes the alcove to their left.  "If you call Boots back, I can make sure we are not attacked by spiders from there."  His tone is still the clinical scholar, but his eye glint with satisfaction at the thought.

[sblock=OOC]
Not posting an action yet, want some discussion.

If we keep advancing, and spiders swarm out of the alcoves, we're going to be surrounded.  It might be worth nuking alcoves as we go to make sure we don't get overwhelmed later.

On the other hand, we don't want to find ourselves without a good way to fight these suckers if we do end up facing a big set of swarms all at once.  Other than the acid/alchemist's fire that Iago passed out, does anyone have anything particularly good against swarms?  Good spells?  Flasks of oil?  Maybe Tanglefoot bags (dont' know if that would work, but it would be a cool thing to try ? 
[/sblock]





[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 
Fort: +6*  Reflex: +6 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +7/+9 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Greataxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *expended*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Bull’s Strength

Mutagen prepared: 
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    MW Greataxe: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + MWK(1)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, S, Crit: 20/x3

      Bomb: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 2d6+5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 9 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]If we hit swarms, Sylla has the flask that Iago gave her aaaaand that's it.  So I'd just as soon have Boots explore fully and run like hell back to the group if he finds something that will attack through the unnatural aura.  That way, we can use the Y5-Z6 block as a choke point.

If Boots gives the all-clear, we can advance in, nuking alcoves.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 12, 2012)

This creeping about is wearing on Agno's patience; he's beginning to feel like a bird with his wings clipped.  Oh, he sees the wisdom in advancing slowly and safely he's just discovering he doesn't have the patience for it.

"Hurrr, spiders?  What spiders?  These little things?"

He pushes past Sylla and Iago on Boots' trail but turns off down the other passageway.  He stops when the passage splits again and peers into the alcove using his lighted bow to see.  He also looks down the continuing passage to see if any more threatening spiders lurk down that direction.

[sblock=OOC]
*Move:* move to S7
*Standard:* contingent upon what he sees

Guys, playing it slow and safe is slow and boring (its been a week and we've advanced 15 ft).  And knowing Perrin the spiders aren't going to swarm until one of us hits the trigger spot.  Agno has a 50 ft. speed, can cast flaming sphere and has 7 lightning arcs.  It would be nice if Boots could draw out an opponent and Agno could stand back and crisp 'em but I don't think that's a possibility without several days of waiting.  And I'm tired of waiting.[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining); light (10 min.); totem transformation (natural weapons) 3/3 minutes remaining

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Fair enough.  I've been sort of playing to the slow right now, given that I'm GMing two games and playing in three whilst trying to find a new job and dealing with the rest of RL issues.  Honestly, after this wraps up I'm probably mothballing Sylla for a bit until I can ratchet my commitments down a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc] OK, I'm fine with moving ahead at a more rapid pace.  Somebody say something to provoke Iago and he'll fall in line. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2012)

*GM:*  I too have not been able to post daily.  So take your time and push Iago forward to start chucking his many bombs. With the numbers he has, I am surprised you don't just carpet bomb the unseen alcoves.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 13, 2012)

Denizel sighs, growing bored with the waiting but not wanting to move forward himself, when he suddenly gets a little nudge. More like an invisible push, and he finds himself moving his legs forward to not stumble.

"Uhhh errr. . . . have at thee hidden spiders?!"

[sblock=actions]Denizel double moves to T6[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 26 Current: 19
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Iago looks at the elf's advance in bewilderment, then follows with an air of irritation.  Almost off-handedly, he throws an explosive into the nearby alcove.

[sblock=ooc]
Move:  Move to W4
Std:  Throw Explosive bomb at space X2; hits on anything but a 1.  Does a flat 7 splash damage to everything in a 10' radius.
[/sblock]






[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 
Fort: +6*  Reflex: +6 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +7/+9 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Greataxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *expended*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Bull’s Strength

Mutagen prepared: 
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    MW Greataxe: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + MWK(1)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, S, Crit: 20/x3

      Bomb: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 2d6+5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 9 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 14, 2012)

Agno cheers and claps his hands at the burst of fire.  Keeling flaps his wings at the explosion and nearly flies off the tengu's shoulder.

"Splendid!  Good, hurrr... work, Iago!  Do this one next!"

He points out the alcove near him then moves past to see what lies further down the tunnel.

[sblock=OOC]Agno could make it well past what is visible on his branching of the tunnel but he'll make a bee-line for the tunnel wall at Q7.  His light should give him a glimpse of that strange marking on the map but if not he'll continue on around until the tunnel ends, he runs out of movement or he meets up with Boots.  If it is something threatening he'll stop and assess how he should handle the threat.[/sblock] 




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining); light (10 min.); totem transformation (natural weapons) 3/3 minutes remaining

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 14, 2012)

Sylla nods as the half-orc begeins bombing alcoves, and follows aloing behind.  Boots starts at the noise.

"Crap, Iago!  Warn somebody before you do that!"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+5/1d8+2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0

*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Unfetter, Mage Armor, Shield, Lesser Evo Surge(Unnatural Aura) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 14, 2012)

The bomb reverberates throughout the cavern, dust and dirt fall from the ceiling, but no significant rocks or anything.  A few of the little critters are fried to unrecognizable bits of char.

Agno verifies that the cavern loops back  around on itself to connect to the other side where Boots was exploring.  He doesn't see any more  spiders after the explosion, but there are the remains of small animals (birds and rodents)  on the floor a few feet farther back.  He spots the glint of silver among the pile. 

He also got a closer look at the slanting pit,  but he cannot see farther than 10 feet down it.  The angle prevents  seeing any farther without climbing down there.  The slope doesn't look  treacherous or anything, plenty of places for hand and footholds and it  doesn't appear to be slippery.  However the opening is such that normal,  medium-sized creature would need to crawl to explore it farther than  what the tengu can see. 

[sblock=Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining; 
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor, Lesser Evo Surgex2 & Shieldx2(Sylla),
Hideous Laughter (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 3/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield/Unnatural Aura (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Totem transformation (Agno)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 14, 2012)

Iago nods in satisfaction at the Tengu's words, but Boots' comment reminds him of something.  He had forgotten the ancient incantation of the alchemists, failed to utter the words of power that earned them their reputation as the dangerously unstable artificers they are.  Chastising himself, he strides forward to the next alcove, and delivers them.

"Fire in the hole!" he calls, lobbing another glass vial.

[sblock=actions]
Move:  Move to S7
Std:  Lob explosive bomb onto space U9, 7 damage, only a 1 misses
[/sblock]





[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +6*  Reflex: +6 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +7/+9 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Greataxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *expended*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Bull’s Strength

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    MW Greataxe: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + MWK(1)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, S, Crit: 20/x3

      Bomb: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 2d6+5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 9 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 15, 2012)

Denizel begins to feel the spirits creep onto him deeper, in a way he has never felt before. He rushes forward, seeking a foe to strike. A wry smile crosses his face. "Teehee! Come on out spiders. . . "

[sblock=actions]Move to Q9[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 26 Current: 19
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2012)

The results of this second bomb echo throughout the cavern and cause a few bits of rubble to tumble from the walls of the narrowed alcoves.  There are not much for charred remains little critters in this area.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining; 
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor, Lesser Evo Surgex2 & Shieldx2(Sylla),
Hideous Laughter (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 4/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield/Unnatural Aura (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Totem transformation (Agno)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 16, 2012)

_Make sure the priest doesn't get eaten._

_Oklie-doklie, boss!_

_... Boots?_

_Yeah, boss?_

_Never say that again.  Ever._

[sblock=Actions]Sylla to T5.  Boots to M5.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+5/1d8+2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0

*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Unfetter, Mage Armor, Shield, Lesser Evo Surge(Unnatural Aura) [/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 16, 2012)

"Oh fun!" Denizel squeals and lobs his own given vile directly into the sloping tunnel. Denizel's smile fades into a disgusted sigh. 

[sblock=actions]Alchemist's Fire vs Q13 (the tunnel entrance). 22 vs AC 5

Rules for Alchemists Fire

D6 roll if needed 4
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 26 Current: 19
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2012)

Agno returns to Iago, Sylla, and Denizel with a gleam in his eyes.

"Nothing back there but a few, hurrr... corpses, spiders and something glinting silver in my light.  Come, I'll show you.  And watch out for that, hurrr... hole."




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining); light (10 min.); totem transformation (natural weapons) 3/3 minutes remaining

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Iago nods to the priest, and advances.  Eyeing the nest, he comments to the others, "That looks like a trap.  Let's take up positions and see if we can flush them out.  I don't want to bomb the treasure."

[sblock=actions]
Move to N8 to look.

My thinking is we can just toss a rock or something into the webbing to try to draw out any spiders, then hit them with some bombs, etc.  Sound OK?  If you're in, give a position where you want to be.

Iago would want to be at O9, with a bomb readied to hit the spiders as they advance, if they do.
[/sblock]







[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +6*  Reflex: +6 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +7/+9 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Greataxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *expended*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Bull’s Strength

Mutagen prepared:
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    MW Greataxe: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + MWK(1)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, S, Crit: 20/x3

      Bomb: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 2d6+5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 9 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2012)

"Hurrr...  Let me circle 'round to the other side.  If there is anything in there I can flush it out with a little jolt of Issolatha's divine control over the storm.  It runs out and we can, hurrr... burn it with what we have to hand."

Agno fishes in his pouch and pulls out the Rornish Vitriol given him by Iago and gives it to Sylla.

"I've spells granted me by Issolatha to deal with this; you take this flask of, hurrr... vitriol.  Sylla, Denizel, one of you come with me; the other should stay with Iago.  Just in case whatever is in there comes out we'd have it surrounded."

[sblock=OOC]If no one objects Agno would move around to N4 and send a lightning arc blasting into the alcove.[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining); light (10 min.); totem transformation (natural weapons) 3/3 minutes remaining

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2012)

It is quite clear that only a few itsy bitsy spiders are in the area with the bones.

But there is a strange squeak from the tunnel pit after Denizel's alchemist's fire was tossed in.  Their was also a flare of fire as something burned briefly. There is a smell of burnt hair in that part of the cavern as well as the alchemical smells from the discharge of explosives and the fiery flask.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining; 
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor, Lesser Evo Surgex2 & Shieldx2(Sylla),
Hideous Laughter (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 4/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield/Unnatural Aura (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Totem transformation (Agno)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 18, 2012)

Sylla frowns.  "I heard something."  She and the darkwolf move closer.

[sblock]Sylla draws bow, moves to R7, readies attack on anything coming from the hole.

Boots to Q10, ready attack.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+5/1d8+2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0

*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Unfetter, Mage Armor, Shield, Lesser Evo Surge(Unnatural Aura) [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Iago turns and looks at the hole, eyes narrowed.  "Agno," he says, remarkably conversationally.  "Why don't you and boots take the treasure out of that alcove."

[sblock=ooc]
Iago readies an action:  If anything comes out of that hole, he will toss an explosive bomb at it when it hits row 12 on the map.  He will lob into either Q12 or P12, wherever it is.
[/sblock]





[sblock=Iago stat block]
Iago
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 
Fort: +6*  Reflex: +6 Will: +1; *-+2 vs. Poisons
PER Roll:  +7/+9 (bonus for searching for objects or judging spoiled food)
Current Weapon in Hand: Greataxe

Extracts prepared:
Level 1:  Shield, Targeted Bomb Admixture, *expended*, *unassigned*
Level 2:  Bull’s Strength, Bull’s Strength

Mutagen prepared: 
Strength:  +2 Natural Armor Bonus, +4 STR, -2 INT

Weapons:
    MW Greataxe: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + STR(2) + Misc(0) + MWK(1)]
            Damage: 1d12+3, S, Crit: 20/x3

      Bomb: Attack: +6 = [BAB(3) + DEX(2) + Misc(1**) + Magic(0)]
            Damage: 2d6+5*, Fire, Crit: 20/x2 (only 1d6 multiplied); Rng: 20'
            Special: Make 9 bombs/day

           *+1 to-hit, +1 dmg w/in 30’

[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 18, 2012)

"I second that idea!" Denizel says, his smile becoming much more subdued. He reaches out and strokes Boots' back once, giving him a quick blessing.

[sblock=actions]Guidance on Boots
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 26 Current: 19
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 19, 2012)

Sylla nods, and Boots moves toward the tengu.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+5/1d8+2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0

*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Unfetter, Mage Armor, Shield, Lesser Evo Surge(Unnatural Aura) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 19, 2012)

Agno cautiously moves up to the alcove and begins searching it for those glints of silver that he noticed earlier.

"Aha!  Look at this!"

He reaches in to grab something that caught his eye...

[sblock=OOC]Perception: 1d20+13=31[/sblock]



 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining); light (10 min.); totem transformation (natural weapons) 3/3 minutes remaining

*Lightning Arc:* 6/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2012)

There are no spiders, or anything else, crawling out of the tunnel pit.  The flickering light of the brief flames has gone out.

Agno finds several scattered silver coins.  There are a few gold and platinum ones as well.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining; 
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor, Lesser Evo Surgex2 & Shieldx2(Sylla),
Hideous Laughter (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 4/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield/Unnatural Aura (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Totem transformation (Agno)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 20, 2012)

"Boots, go."

"What, in there?"

"Yes.  No whining."

Boots chuffs but gets down on his belly and begins slinking into the tunnel.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+5/1d8+2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0

*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Unfetter, Mage Armor, Shield, Lesser Evo Surge(Unnatural Aura) [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 20, 2012)

Iago holds his ground.  "Denizel," he calls.  "I'll cover Boots.  Can you help Agno with the treasure?"

[sblock=ooc]
Holding action, watching the pit and keeping an eye out for anything coming from anywhere else.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 20, 2012)

"Aye, aye Captain Fire." Denizel heads over to Agno with a smirk.

[sblock=actions]Move to M5. I'm not sure if something mechanically needs to be done. That was a pretty good perception check.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 26 Current: 19
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 21, 2012)

Agno will scramble around in the alcove until he has collected all the bits of gold, silver, and platinum that he can see tossing them back to Denizel to store in a bag.  Finally, once he thinks he's collected it all he'll stand up and gaze at Denizel with his head cocked to one side.

"That is all, I believe.  Let us rejoin the, hurrr... others in ending our dangerous separation.  Yes?"

He'll go and stand near Iago as Boots goes to explore the hole.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining); light (10 min.); totem transformation (natural weapons) 3/3 minutes remaining

*Lightning Arc:* 6/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2012)

Collecting up the loose coins, Agno and Denizel estimate there are approximately 400gp worth in all.  Still no spiders of significance.

In the tunnel, Boots finds the charred remains of a larger than normal crispy critter.  It is still warm from burning.  It was probably a small monstrous spider, but it is hard to tell at this point.

The tunnel is not so much a pit like the last one. After descending about ten feet below the floor, it levels off and continues straight for about 30 feet and then angles upward once more.  The tunnel is about 4-5 feet in diameter the entire way.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






```
Agno:      22/22 HP remaining;
Denizel:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Iago:      26/26 HP remaining; 
Sylla:     22/22 HP remaining;
Boots:     29/29 HP remaining; 
Keeling:   11/11 HP Remaining 

CLW Wand (2 charges remaining)
Spells Cast: 2xBless (Den), Longstrider (Agno), Mage Armor, Lesser Evo Surgex2 & Shieldx2(Sylla),
Hideous Laughter (Denizel)
Abilities Used: 4/8 Bombs (Iago), 0/10 rounds Satire (Denizel), 
0/6 Lightning Arcs (Agno), 2/4 Channel Energy(Agno),
1/6 Hawkeye (Agno), 0/6 Agile Feet(Agno)
Conditions in effect: Step-up(Boots); Mage Armor/Shield/Unnatural Aura (Boots);
Longstrider (Agno); Resist 10 Acid (Iago/Boots); Totem transformation (Agno)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Awarded 400XP (100 each) & Updated the 1st post in the thread


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Iago sees that Agno has completed his task.  "We have the treasure, and I doubt the townspeople are going to crawl down that tunnel," says Iago.  "I think it is time to go."


----------



## Systole (Jun 22, 2012)

Some crunching noises emanate from the tunnel.  "Boots, are you eating something?"

"Uh, no ... nothing.  Nothing down here.  Definitely not a char-grilled giant spider," the darkwolf says from inside the tunnel.  It sounds as though his mouth is full.

Sylla's eyes flare red as she briefly shares the eidolon's sight.  "It's a char-grilled giant spider.  The tunnel ramps up.  It probably empties into the chieftan's room.  We're done here."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+5/1d8+2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0

*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Unfetter, Mage Armor, Shield, Lesser Evo Surge(Unnatural Aura) [/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 22, 2012)

"Yes! Victory is ours, and with it the spoils! Then we can get back to civilization."

[sblock=Denizel's Stats]Denizel
*AC:* 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (not adjusted for new armor)
*HP:* 26 Current: 19
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +7
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand:*Longsword/Wand of Cure Light Wounds 2 charges
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *
*Crossbow Bolts: *12

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 2/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 23, 2012)

Agno agrees with the consensus of his peers.

"Yes, we have, hurrr... fulfilled our contract.  Let us return and accept the reward!"




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining); light (10 min.); totem transformation (natural weapons) 3/3 minutes remaining

*Lightning Arc:* 6/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 23, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
OK, if there are no objections, I propose that we:
1) Pack up all treasure, etc.
2) Head back to town in the same marching order we've used previously.
3) Seek out the town leadership and tell them the job is done.  This can include bringing them to the caves, if they want.

PM, we were planning to use a little discretion by trying to avoid revealing to the Dwarven moneylender that we had looted a Dwarven temple (Iago would argue that since we cleaned off the altar we left it better than we found it, but he might not see it that way .  Unless you think it's critical, can we gloss over the details on how we do that?  Keeping the Dwarven gear bagged when he's around, and not showing him the Dwarven scrolls seems simple enough.

Don't worry, if those scrolls are a plot hook, you can assume we'll get them translated in Venza. 
[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 23, 2012)

OOC: I vote Yea.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







mfloyd3 said:


> PM, we were planning to use a little discretion by trying to avoid revealing to the Dwarven moneylender that we had looted a Dwarven temple (Iago would argue that since we cleaned off the altar we left it better than we found it, but he might not see it that way .  Unless you think it's critical, can we gloss over the details on how we do that?  Keeping the Dwarven gear bagged when he's around, and not showing him the Dwarven scrolls seems simple enough.
> 
> Don't worry, if those scrolls are a plot hook, you can assume we'll get them translated in Venza.



I don't have a problem with you avoiding the issue of the dwarven chapel's looting. The holy symbol is the only damning item, when you really think about it.  Who's to say that the rest was not previously looted by the goblins unless you confess.

Denizel can translate the scrolls and already skimmed them.  I will use them as a plot hook if any of you are planning to continue with me for my adaptation of The Forge of Fury.  That being the case, then I will work with you on the recruiting of other people and use an adventure hook with that in mind.  

On that note, I have made significant progress this weekend on prepping the proposal for it.  So even though I have not submitted it, I am getting there. [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], are you able to be Judge for that as well once we are done here?[/sblock]It doesn't take too much longer to collect the rest of your loot and exit the lair.  By the angle of the sun, you realize that you can make it back to Barrow's Edge before dark.  But, you will need to hustle to do it and will be tired once you arrive.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I can judge Forge once this one wraps.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 24, 2012)

Sylla blinks in the sunlight upon exiting the cave.  "We'll have to move quickly to beat the sun."  She glances disapprovingly at Boots who is trotting around with a charred segment of spider leg in his mouth.  "If you carry that, you won't be able to keep up," she advises the eidolon.

The darkwolf starts looking around shiftily.  Sylla groans.  "You don't have time to bury it, and we're never coming back here anyway."  With his eyes, Boots indicates the saddlebags he's wearing.  "No.  I'm not putting in the saddlebags.  It's disgusting, and it's leaking fluids."

Boots spits the leg out.  "Oh come on, boss!  You're making me wear this humilating thing and haul all this stinky goblin crap all over the place, and I can't even save a snack for later?"

Sylla sighs, picks up the spider leg with two fingers, and then shoves it in the saddlebags.  "Sweet!  Let's roll."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear (+5/1d8+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0

*Boots*
AC: 26 (24 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2012)

Agno looks up at the sky with relief and sighs deeply and with obvious satisfaction at being out of the cave and back into the open air again.  Keeling also expresses his pleasure: he takes to the wing and circles the clearing as the group dusts themselves off and gets ready for the hike back to Barrow's Edge.  Agno shades his eyes and watches Keeling a moment filled with the longing to take to the skies himself.  Finally, he sighs and turns his attention back to those who he has been traveling and working with.

"Hurrr... let us go!  And, Boots, your leather pack makes you look dashing."




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining)

*Lightning Arc:* 6/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Iago, too, seems relieved to be putting this place behind them, but remains wary.  "Stick together and stay alert," he warns the others.  "There could be another drake about, or gods know what else.  We never did find the entrance to the underground the Dwarven scrolls spoke of."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Thanks Mowgli.  I am about halfway done.  I hope to be finished this weekend.[/sblock]The weather outside the lair is unchanged during your brief period underground and the forest is quiet for the moment as you form up to make your way back to the village.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Urk, forgot that we need to bring Noak's remains back to the town as proof.  Let's skip RP, and say Iago and Sylla agreed to wait on dividing his "spoils" until after the town was satisfied.  Agreed?

Was there anything else we need to bring back as proof?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I didn't think that Noak had been dissected yet -- there had only been the conversation.  And it's definitely waiting for the return to town now, given the lateness of the day.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 26, 2012)

As Iago hoists the diminutive dragon's corpse on his shoulders, he gives it a skeptical look, and then looks over at Denizel.  "I hope you can sell this as an epic battle," he observes.  "It looks more like we beat up an overgrown swamp lizard."


----------



## Systole (Jun 26, 2012)

Sylla considers this.  "Or we could take the forest drake's head to the village.  It's more larger and more impressive, and if they've executed the prisoner, there would be no one to say differently."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 26, 2012)

"I thought everyone knew the difference between a dragon and a drake," shrugs Iago.  His experience in Master Talgallow's laboratory has apparently given him a somewhat skewed perception of things.  "But if any of them do know, it'll cost us our bonus.  It's safer to stick to the truth.  We'll take the drake's head, though, just to prove them we've done them a service by clearing it out for them.  Makes it harder for them to claim we didn't live up to our contract."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 26, 2012)

"Yes I'd vote for both as well." Denizel says with a nod. "That dwarf looks like he's been through an adventure or two."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2012)

You make your way back to the scene of the battle with the drake.  You find that maggots and small animals have already started in on the smelly carcass.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 27, 2012)

Iago has dealt with many repulsive creatures before, starting with his former master and extending all through the animal, vegetable and mineral kingdoms.  He swings his axe in an arc to sever the beast's head, then sticks a fallen branch up its neck in a thoroughly professional manner.  He puts his axe away, needing his hands free to carry the dragon head on a stick.  He places it over his shoulder, seeming to know just the right angle to insure that the gore drips onto the forest floor instead of his shoulder.

He resumes walking as casually as if he had just stopped at a stream to refill his wasterskin.


----------



## Systole (Jun 28, 2012)

On the way back to the village, Sylla slowly falls in next Iago, with Boots beside her. A long minute goes by before she speaks. "Alchemist..." she begins, and then pauses. "You ... you have been useful, so I shall tell you something: You fear power. You fear the price you pay for power. And Boots fears the price you pay, as well. I know you have noticed."

Boots nods. "I don't like the other Iago."

"Know this, alchemist: Boots is a _fool_." The darkwolf begins to protest, but Sylla speaks over him. "Never hesitate to take whatever power you can, no matter the cost. The price of powerlessness is _always_ worse than the price of power." She spits the words, as if there's something deep and unpleasant in her history that brought her to this conclusion.

Having said what she wanted to say, she speeds up, attempting to put some distance between herself and Iago.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 28, 2012)

Agno trots along enjoying the ability to stretch his legs without the constraint of closed in places and slow companions.  He glances back and realizes that he's moved a bit farther ahead than he intended but Sylla takes off from the group and Agno slows down.  She catches up and Agno is about to say something to the elf but she doesn't stop.

Agno falls back to the others.  "Hurrr... she's angry again."  From the tone of his voice he's confused but has given up trying to figure out why Sylla is angry all the time.

Keeling continues to circle above and serve as scout for the group.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining)

*Lightning Arc:* 6/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 28, 2012)

Iago's eyes narrow as he considers the elf's words, but he seems thoughtful rather than resentful.  He looks down and notices Boots still padding along beside him.

"There is only one Iago," he says, as if explaining something.  He returns to his thoughts.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I was pretty busy these past two days, and posting light to catch up. 






After a few hours, the buildings of Barrow's Edge come into view and dusk is settling in.  You were just starting to get fatigued, but glad the excursion is coming to an end.  The surge of renewed energy at seeing your destination has staved off the worst of your tiredness.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 29, 2012)

Iago looks to Denizel.  He realizes the group is arriving at the town bearing a dead dragon and the severed head of a drake on a stick.  He senses there may be room for some theater here, but knows this is not his forte.

"Well?" He asks the bard.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jun 29, 2012)

Denizel nods and jogs a little to the head of the group. Once the town is a bit close, he cups his hands around mouth and shouts. "We heard you had a dragon problem! Come Barrow's Edge! Come see the problem that no longer is! Come see your dragon slayers!"


----------



## Systole (Jun 29, 2012)

Sylla looks at Iago with a neutral expression.  "Would have been faster to let Boots get their attention."  She shrugs and leans on her spear.  "No harm letting him enjoy himself, I suppose."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2012)

Most of the activity in the soon to be sleeping village is happening at the Barrow's Edge Inn.  The average resident pokes their head to see what the fuss is but doesn't come outside.  Someone outside the tavern is relieving himself around the corner and does hear. After shaking and tucking himself away, he calls back, "Oy!  Cum on ta da tap room, Mallie's inside an' be shar ta wanna har dat."

The street is pretty dim and there is bound to be ale and food served in the taproom. The commoner heads inside the doors and you can hear him speaking loudly to the drinkers.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Iago frowns.  Something seems a bit odd to him here, but he does not try to articulate the thought.  Instead, he begins walking to the inn.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 1, 2012)

Agno makes sure that Keeling is settled on his pack before motioning towards the inn.

"It seems we should join the, hurrr... convocation of drinkers within the inn."

The tengu ducks his head with that characteristic bobbing of his that makes you think of scolded servants and heads to the inn holding open the door for the others to enter.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining)

*Lightning Arc:* 6/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 2, 2012)

Sylla enters the tavern, her face unreadable.  Boots follows, sniffing the air.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2012)

The interior of the inn is still as warm  and hospitable as you remember.  The aromas of fresh baked bread and roast bird hang in the air. The friendly Mallie has stopped bustling about and approaches expectantly.






She says in greeting, "Is it true, you have succeeded in actually slaying this dragon?"

The few drinkers of ale were pretty somber before and have now all perked up to see what's going on.


----------



## Systole (Jul 2, 2012)

Sylla doesn't bother to respond to the innkeeper's question.  She glances at Iago.  "We should butcher the beast before it spoils."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Iago hoists the dragon's corpse off his shoulders, helpfully displaying it alongside the thankfully dry-blood encrusted drake's head.  He waits for Denizel to explain, and mutters to Sylla.  "Give it a minute, they may want to inspect."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 2, 2012)

Denizel slides to the front of the group, carefully not to block the sight of Iago. "Why would I ever lie about such a thing? My dear mallie you cut me to the heart!" Denizel's smile never slips from his face despite his words.

"You can view the beast yourself, though its hardly a sight for a ladies eyes."


----------



## Systole (Jul 2, 2012)

As Denizel speaks, Sylla looks up from the carcass and glares at the back of his head.  "Yes, innkeeper.  Surely you understand that females, being the weaker sex, are naturally prone to quail and tremble before small piles of lizardflesh," she says, with acid in her voice.  "During the battle, I myself nearly fainted, and I believe I cried 'Alas, alack' several times.  What a silly woman I am.  It's fortunate the menfolk were there to defend me." 

She cracks her knuckles rather meaningfully.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 3, 2012)

Iago takes one step carefully backward so that he is no longer standing directly between Sylla and the bard.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2012)

Agno opens his beak to interject but belatedly realizes it would not be a wise course of actions.  He snaps it closed so as not to gape and clear his throat with no small amount of awkwardness.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining)

*Lightning Arc:* 6/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 3, 2012)

Denizel gives a light sigh. "Mind you, I was speaking of ladies. . . none of whom came with us to slay the dragon."


----------



## Systole (Jul 3, 2012)

Sylla takes a half step towards the bard before she nearly trips over Boots, who has inexplicably appeared in front of the summoner.  She glares at her eidolon, and some sort of communication passes between them before she gives a curt nod of agreement to the darkwolf.  She takes a restrained and deliberate step backward.

"When you are ready, alchemist," she says through clenched teeth.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 3, 2012)

In the previous 72 hours, the alchemist in question had faced goblin hordes, undead guardians, a giant spider, a hungry drake and a power-mad if diminutive dragon.  It baffles him that he could feel despair now.  He looks over at the innkeeper.

"We have defeated the cave-dwellers," he tells Mallie.  "We can take the village's representatives there tomorrow."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2012)

Mallie is a straight forward and countryfolk woman, speechlessly blinking at the conversation and flowery explanation.






Leaving it be, she looks down at the carcases, "They certainly look impressive, dearie.  Though, I never seen a dragon before."

She is pointing at the head of the drake.

"I am assuming Arvin will take some of the heartier menfolk and look into the howling caves.  He is a bit stiff about gold coming from his pockets, you know."

"Come in and sit.  I will bring you some food and drink."


----------



## Systole (Jul 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


^^Spammer reported.







Sylla sneers.  "Does he think we just _stumbled_ upon the corpses of these beasts?  Then again, the fool could not count goblin ears either."  She settles into a chair.  "If he wishes to walk some of the lard off his thick arse tomorrow, so be it.  I will have food and tea.  And _one_ beer for Boots."

"Hooray!  Beer!  Something pie-quant, please."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 3, 2012)

"Thank you for your hospitality," offers Iago sincerely but weakly.  He sets the corpses in a corner of the inn with an awkward look, and then joins Sylla at the table.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 3, 2012)

Denizel happily takes a seat as well. "Wonderful, wonderful. I shall also have a glass of wine please."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 4, 2012)

Agno sits himself down and takes a plate of whatever Mallie offers up and a mug of small beer.  He picks at his food but manages to finish the entire plate before anyone else.  He sits quietly.  The odd swirl of tensions in the room have left him uncomfortable and he shifts in his seat like a restless child.

"It was, hurrr... adequate for sustenance and tasty.  I thank you, Mallie of Barrow's Edge."




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining)

*Lightning Arc:* 6/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2012)

Mallie ensures you are well fed and have plenty to drink.  The other patrons listen as you banter and tell tales of the past day.  They increasingly grow bolder as they ask questions and remark with wonder at your exploits.

Afterward she sees to it that you have baths drawn if you wish and your rooms are turned out.





Before you retire for the night, the innkeeper informs you, "Arvin will have your reward tomorrow.  Will you be accompanying him to the caves and depart for Venza from there?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 5, 2012)

"We could at that," observes Iago.  "Though we would need to re-provision at Sten's before leaving.  What do you think?" he asks the others.


----------



## Systole (Jul 5, 2012)

Sylla keeps her silence, letting the more talkative members of the party answer the villagers' questions, and glaring at any who try to engage her.  Boots, on the other hand, happily answers anyone who wants to talk to him, pausing only occasionally to try and cadge free beer from the audience.

At Mallie's suggestion of a plan for tomorrow, Sylla grits her teeth, clearly chafing at the dwarf's ridiculous conditions.  "Yes.  Fine.  If he needs to see the caves ... if he needs to be _babysat_ on his way to the caves, I will do this.  And then I will be paid, in full."  The elf makes no explicit threat, but one is clearly there, hanging in the silence.

She stands abruptly.  "Alchemist, we should divvy the corpse before sleep."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 5, 2012)

"Of course," replies Iago.  "Excuse us," he adds to Mallie and the others.  "And thank you again for your hospitality," he tells the innkeeper.

He picks up the dragon's corpse and begins making his way out of the inn.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 5, 2012)

Denizel any offers of comfort, happy to have any semblance of city life when compared to the caves. _She's being awfully nice. You should try and sleep with her._ Denizel just rolls his eyes in response to the voice in his head. 

"We of course would be happy to accompany him"


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 6, 2012)

Agno comes out of his shell as the villagers ask about their adventure.  His tale-telling can't compete with Denizel's stories but Agno delights in the attention anyway though he downplays his own actions in favor of his companions'.

The tengu nods enthusiastically at Mallie's question whether they will be accompanying Arvin on the morrow.

"Hurrr... yes!  It is the contract!  We wouldn't think of not fulfilling it when we are this close to completion.  The cave is foul but the walk is a pleasant stroll.  To, hurrr... stretch the legs is good for the spirit.  Don't you agree, Denizel?"




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining)

*Lightning Arc:* 6/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 6, 2012)

"Skin for me, alchemical ingredients for you, if I remember," Sylla says, accompanying the alchemist outdoors.  She pauses, listening to an internal voice.  "Boots would like to make the teeth into a necklace.  However, it was not part of our agreement, so you need not honor that request.  He also says he would like the leftovers to 'snack on.'"  She sighs.  "I will leave that decision to you.  I would ordinarily refuse him, but I will be going to sleep soon, so he'll be doing his farting on the other side."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2012)

Mallie stays out of the gruesome discussion and task of dissecting the dragon carcas and as long as the participants are keeping it outside si she doesn't have to clean up the mess afterwards, she will leave them be.  She does instruct one of her serving girls to get a few buckets of water, guessing they will need them at some point to clean up.





She tells the other two, "I will have word sent to Arvin and the others to meet you at Sten's store in the morning after I make sure you have a good breakfast then."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 7, 2012)

"You can have the teeth," concedes Iago, nodding to Boots.  "And whatever else neither of us can use.  It seems to me you earned them."

He pulls out his dagger and sets to work.  "Boots will be with us on the trip back to Venza, won't he?" he asks Sylla.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 8, 2012)

Agno bobs his head in compliance with Mallie's statements as he reaches for the platter in the center of the table with one greasy hand and sucks the meat off a chicken leg he holds in the other.

"Indeed!  That will be most, hurrr... acceptable!  Delightful even; your repast is quite delicious!  A morning constitutional afterwards?  I can think of nothing, hurrr... better!"

Eventually Agno eats his fill and leans back to showcase his distended stomach.  He sighs with pleasure.

"I believe I am ready to make a nest of my, hurrr... bed and sleep."




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* shortbow
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* longstrider (2/3 hours remaining)

*Lightning Arc:* 6/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 2/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 6/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 9, 2012)

Sylla rolls her eyes. "Boots? I couldn't keep him off this plane if I tried. He prefers it here." She surveys the alchemist's work. "Well done," she says finally, collecting the teeth and skin. She whistles for the eidolon, who appears from inside the inn and, seeing the bloody remnants of the dragon, leaps onto them with glee.

"Oh boy oh boy oh boy LEFTOVERS!" he shouts, sending gobbets of meat flying in all directions.

Sylla turns back to the inn. "Don't choke on anything," she warns the darkwolf as he attempts to swallow one of the dragon's wings whole.

[sblock=ooc]Ready to sleep and wrap up.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 9, 2012)

"Thank you," says Iago, carefully cleaning his tools as he puts them away.  "Good night.  And enjoy," he adds, nodding to the darkwolf.  

He washes his hands in the basin Mallie provided, and makes his way back into the inn.

[sblock=ooc]Iago is ready for bed, and I'd be happy enough wrapping up.  Iago could use a few days' break before the next adventure, as I anticipate purchasing some scrolls with new spells that he'll need time to copy.  But this is not a high priority and I don't want to cut short any RP or any further plot PM wants to pursue.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm ready to move on.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 10, 2012)

After a restful night, you are treated to breakfast once again and everyone is cheerful and friendly.






Mallie is ready at the porch after breakfast and hands you each a bundle of your favorite foods from her kitchen, “You dearies, take care and enjoy the lunch I packed.  If you come this way again, stop in for an ale on the house.”  

The miserly little dwarf is waiting with a purse of coins out front of Sten's Emporium.  He grudgingly hands it over. 





"Mallie says you all are coming to show is the empty howling caves,"Arvin says, "and you all are departing from there.  I think you all are good for your words, so might as well have this now.  Someone mentioned you might need supplies from Sten's shop."






The diminutive Sten, with her silent partner Garret standing behind, smiles a welcome and is very helpful in assisting you in equipping yourselves for the journey back to Venza, "If ever you want to be my bodyguards again, I will pay you well.  It might make a good vacation for you."          *GM:*  We can keep going until the end of the week, role-playing your journey until I get time to crunch the numbers. Not sure I will need to post IC, but I can.  The end date will be the last IC post from the last player that posts their arrival at Venza to close the loop.


----------



## Systole (Jul 10, 2012)

Sylla appears the next morning with her facepaint freshly applied and summons her eidolon. The darkwolf steps out of an unnatural crimson tear in the fabric of the world which closes behind him.

"Wow, that was fast, boss!" he chirps. "I wasn't over there hardly any time at all!"

Sylla looks at Boots suspiciously. "How fast, exactly?"

"I dunno. An hour, maybe? Why?"

"Because that would mean that you're just digesting the dragon now, so--" She's interrupted by a soft whine coming from the eidolon's backside, and an acrid, eye-watering stench wafts through the air. The summoner winces.  "I'll take point," she announces. "Boots ... guard the dwarf. Stay close to him. _Very_ close to him."

"Sure thing, boss!"


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2012)

Agno wakes early and heads to the common room to partake of Mallie's breakfast.  He eats as voraciously as he did the previous night (really, how he manages to stay so thin is a mystery) and continually feeds tidbits to Keeling.  He graciously accepts the packed lunch from Mallie and takes two steps towards Boots to store the package in Boots' pack but then thinks better of it when he imagines the lengths the darkwolf would go to for food.  He stops abruptly then stores the food in his own pack.

"Hurrr, many thanks, Mistress of Inns, Mallie!  This meal shall start our return journey, hurrr... properly fed.  If there should again be disastrous doings in Barrow's Edge send word to the temple of Issolatha in Venza and I shall, hurrr... hear and respond!"

Agno bows to Mallie and follows the others out to meet with Arvin.  He bobs his head in approval as they accept the coins.

"Yes, Arvin of Barrow's Edge!  Gathering of, hurrr... food supplies is essential to our successful progress!  Your coin shall fill my pack with travel bread and beans.  I would be happy with grubs and roots gathered along the track but my companions would not wish to be, hurrr... slowed, I believe."

The tengu coughs and his eyes begin to water when Boots moves over to stand next to him and Arvin.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 11, 2012)

"Thank you, I will miss your cooking," Iago says, as Mallie hands him a cloth bag with the group's lunch.  "And you will surely see me again for that ale if I am ever near Barrow's Edge."

The respect and generosity of the townsfolk is a strange experience for Iago.  His youth in Venza's ghetto gave him little of either, and his time in Darius Talgallow's workshop taught him that dignity was for other people.  He purchases the necessary rations for the trip from Sten, smiling at the suggestion he work for her again.

"We'll see," he offers with uncharacteristic humor.  "I'm a dragonslayer now.  I have a reputation to maintain!  The thought seems to amuse the half-orc.

As the group sets out for the caves, Iago notes Sylla's positioning and recalls the elf's comments about Boots' digestion.  "I'll take rearguard," he tells the others, unlimbering his axe.  He takes up a position a healthy distance behind Boots, putting his faith in the day's gentle breeze.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Mallie and Sten wave good-bye as you leave the village. 









 A few children run alongside, but keep their distance.  As you leave  last of the building at the edge behind you, they turn and run back. 





The dwarf is not very talkative, neither are the accompanying farmers and wood-cutters that along for the trek.         *GM:*  @Mowgli, the preliminary numbers are up in the 1st post.  It assumes an end point of 14 Jul for time based awards, but that has not yet been made official.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 12, 2012)

Denizel is yet again the last person downstairs. He grabs some baked good for breakfast on the road while invisible hands seem to be buttoning, tucking and brushing his appearance back into place. 

_A wonderful night! She was lovely. . . I would have prefered something greener. . .__You're disgusting. . ._ _Really, you should try it. . ._

He takes up a position near the back, talking happily about how lovely the town was, and how he would so dearly miss its quaint charms but had responsibilities in the capital. Once the children were gone he quickly jogs ahead, if only to get out of Boots' firing range.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2012)

Agno sends Keeling off to wheel above and keep watch while he ranges up and down the line of travelers.  The tengu enjoys the ability to stretch his legs but eventually pulls up next to Denizel, tilts his head in a questioning manner as he gazes at the bard with his unblinking eyes and engages Denizel in small talk.

"What shall you do upon your, hurrr... triumphant return to the City of Glass?"




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2012)

*GM:*  Who is going to continue with me in The Forge of Fury?  I might still use those dwarven scrolls as an adventure hook.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


Iago is in!


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm thinking I might spend a few DMC to bump Agno up to 5th.  Also, I might try to pick up another DMing project which means one of my characters (i.e. Agno) may need to sit in the DWI for a while.  Short answer: I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'd like to try and find an adventure involving intrigue or at least within civilization, to make better use of Denizel's abilities.







Denizel thinks on Agno's words for a moment but his thoughts are interrupted by the voices. _We could find a nice young man to bed properly. . . You must clear your family's name! . . . _

"I have some purchases to make. . . and perhaps some old contacts to pursue."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 14, 2012)

*GM:*  Sorry to hear that, GE.  I was hoping that Agno would continue with Iago since I already guessed Denizel and Sylla were not.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 14, 2012)

Over the course of the evening the day before, Denizel was able to translate an interesting passage from the scrolls they recovered in the secret compartment of the chapel.  There were references to the dwarven stronghold of Khundrukar and a famous weaponsmith named Durgeddin that made finely crafted superior blades and axes.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 15, 2012)

Agno nods along as Denizel speaks.

"Old contacts?  Sounds pleasant."

Since the bard doesn't seem too talkative Agno will continue along humming tunelessly to himself until they reach the caverns.









*OOC:*


I'm presuming that we reach the caverns, escort Arvin and the other villagers through to prove our actions and then leave them to make their own way back to Barrow's Edge as we travel back to Venza?










 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2012)

After an uneventful trek to the cave lair, the dwarf goes inside with the others and they take a good look at all the carnage.  The dead bodies are really reeking, not that goblins smelled good anyway. 

On his exit, Arvin says, with some grudging respect, "Alright, youngins, I see that you earned it.  You take care and be on your way.  If you come by Barrow's Edge again... Mallie will give you a free drink."  The moneylender isn't that grateful to stop being a miserly tightwad.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Iago nods, having expected nothing else from the Dwarf.  "Farewell, then," he offers.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 17, 2012)

Agno clasps the dwarf's hand as he says his farewell.

"Your village is, hurrr... safe.  Prosper under the benevolence of the gods and may Issolatha share her secrets with you!"

Not prolonging the farewell longer Agno strides off.  Walking alongside Iago he peers at the half-orc repeatedly before he finally speaks.

"What lies before you in the city of, hurrr... glass?  What shall you do when we return?  And you, Sylla?  What of you?"




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 17, 2012)

"I'm...Thinking of looking for work again.  As an adventurer," he clarifies.  "I can't practice alchemy in Venza, so..." his voice trails off.

"What of you, Agno?  What will you do?"


----------



## Systole (Jul 17, 2012)

"A free drink!?  Boss, can we go--"

"No."

"But there's--"

"No."

"But--"

"_Boots_," Sylla says, a clear warning in her tone.

"Never get to do what I want," the eidolon mutters.


* * * * *​ 

To the tengu, Sylla shrugs.  "Leatherworker first.  The beast will make a very nice belt.  Then bowyer."  She examines the hobgoblin chieftan's bow with a critical eye.  "The pull is good, but the balance is average.  I will commission an improvement."  A trace of a malicious smile crosses her lips.  "Then perhaps I will find something new to hunt."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 18, 2012)

"Well then I have something for you alchemist." Denizel jogs up to Iago and places the goblin's notes in his hands. "Maybe they'll be more use to you. I doubt I'll use them in the city."









*OOC:*


I'm running off the assumption that I've already told you what they say. It's always useful to have the original.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 18, 2012)

Iago accepts the scrolls, surprised.  "Thank you," he says.  Then he gives the bard a skeptical look.  "Then, you believe there is some truth to the story of this stronghold?"


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 18, 2012)

"Whoever wrote this seemed sure enough." Denizel shrugs. "The words sound vaguely familiar as well, as if I had once heard a telling with it."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 18, 2012)

"I will have to give this some thought," reflects Iago.  "What of you, good Agno?  What will you do when we return to Venza?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 18, 2012)

"Hurrr, yes, friend Iago.  I was contemplating.  And Sylla, a bow is a fine thing indeed.  I plan to find a better one myself.  And I must needs return to the temple of Issolatha in Venza and give service.  Perhaps the goddess will see fit to bless me with one of her many secrets."

He squints uncertainly up at the sky where Keeling can be seen circling overhead scouting the trail from above.

"I would like to learn the secret of flight lost to us long, long ago.  Hurrr.  But you say you cannot practice alchemy in Venza, Iago?  Why not?  Do they not have the brotherhood of craftsmen for alchemy?"




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 18, 2012)

"They have a brotherhood, I expect. One which will not readily admit a half-breed of no standing. Power protects itself, jealously." Her reply is ostensibly directed at Agno, but she looks at Iago as she speaks. "He will never earn their respect without first earning their fear. He must _shake_ them."

"Or he just could ask them nice." Sylla turns to the darkwolf in surprise. "What? Why not? I ask nice for beer, and people give me beer."

Sylla snorts. "And if respect could be measured in stale beer, you would have a point. Now, if we have finished observing the niceties, I would be off."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 18, 2012)

Iago falls into step with the others, but answers the tengu's question.  "Yes, there is an Alchemist's Guild," he explains. There is something dark in his tone as he adds.  "Mistress Sylla has given a most...cogent analysis of the situation.  But I do not think the alchemists will yield to fear," he adds.  "Greed might work.  I had not actually thought of it before."

He looks at the tengu.  "Flight seems a noble goal.  I hope some day to see you soar over the streets of Venza."


----------



## Systole (Jul 18, 2012)

"Like a pigeon?" Boots asks.  There's a brief pause as certain thoughts click into place inside the eidolon's head.  "People are going to need to start carrying umbrellas or something."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 19, 2012)

Agno snorts with suppressed laughter at Boots' comment thinking it a joke.

"Pigeon?  No, more fierce like, hurrr... a raven or a hawk!  And do not fear; I believe I would be capable of keeping myself from raining upon the earthbound should I ever gain the skies."

He chuckles again.  Turning to Iago he continues, "Thank you, brother Iago!  Perhaps, if you wish it, you could join the brotherhood of alchemists.  _Guild_, did you say, Sylla?  Yes, perhaps you could join their guild; many are swayed by greed."

Agno continues to chat as the group makes their way steadily back to Venza.




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 20, 2012)

"_Greed_," Sylla says, as if the word were a foul taste in her mouth.  There is disapproval in her tone as she continues, "Have at it that way, if you wish.  But if you find your courage at the bottom of a bottle someday, you may search me out, and I will teach you to bring fear to the deserving."

She stalks off to take point, leaving Boots behind.  "So, uh ... how about this weather we're having?" he says nervously.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 20, 2012)

There is an uncharacteristic grunt of outrage from Iago at Sylla's accusation of cowardice, and a dangerous look in his eyes.  But he does not speak.

Then he turns to Agno.  "So tell me," he asks, as if returning to an academic subject.  "Do you believe flight could be achieved by transposing the symbol of flight upon that of your own essence?  Or does it require modification of the Prime?"

[sblock=ooc]Do we want to end the thread here?  I don't want to cut things short, but we've all got purchases to make, and we can always have characters meet up in the DWI.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yeah, I'm set. I figured we were pretty much done here.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 20, 2012)

Thinking over Iago's question, Agno trills low in his throat as he commonly does while speaking.

"Hurrr... My philosophic musings are inadequate for proper academic discussion, but... the, ahh... symbol of flight is already inscribed upon my essence.  Yes, upon the essence of all Tengu.  But it has been bound by _powers_.  If it could be unbound then perhaps I could gain flight.

I feel I am close!  Already I can, hurrr... access the true essence locked within this physical form to enhance vision and the attack of talons.  I but lack the correct secret for flight."

[sblock=OOC]I'm good with wrapping and moving to the DWI.[/sblock]




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2012)

*GM:*  End date has always been up to you guys. 

Go ahead and post your arrival in Venza, I will update the first post to reflect the official end as 22 Jul later today to give you all a day to wrap up IC conversation.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 21, 2012)

Iago has been quiet on the return trip, seeming to spend much of his time in thought, though he has engaged in arcane philosophical discussion with Agno and has seemed willing to listen to those tales Denizel chooses to spin.  He has not initiated any conversation with Sylla.

But this last day's travel, and especially as the group passes Beaver's Crossing, have seemed to bring him out of his mood.  The well-trod road through the farmlands and the scent of salt in the air seem to have invigorated the half-orc, and he is smiling as they cross the bridge leading up to the gate of the island city.

The Whitecloaks at the gate give them only a cursory glance, accustomed as they are to the sight of returning adventurers.  After a brief meal at a local tavern, the group proceed to the market and sell off those goods they could not dispose of before leaving Barrow's Edge.  That completed, the foursome find themselves standing in a city plaza, pouches weighted with gold.

"Well," offers Iago, seeming uncertain what to say.  "It has been a pleasure to work with you."  He extends his hand to each of his companions in turn.  He is stone-faced as he turns to Sylla, but extends his hand nonetheless.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 22, 2012)

Agno shakes Iago's hand enthusiastically.  "Yes!  The work was good, the, hurrr... companionship and discussion even better!  I will be much occupied with duties at the temple but I shall stop in at the Dunn Wright from time to time.  I hope to see you there."

Agno clasps Denizel on the arms and nods at the bard.  "We shall meet again, yes?  Good.  Farewell."

Agno then moves to Boots and ruffles the fur on his head but drops to his knees and gives the darkwolf a rough hug.  "Ah, my black and red, hurrr... brother!  I shall miss you!  Convince _her_ to come to the Dunn Wright and I shall buy you a beer."

Overcome by comradely affection Agno steps over to Sylla arms widespread to gather her into a hug.  Noticing the murderous look in her eyes he drops his arms and nods instead.  Safer that way.  "Sylla.  You are a skilled female, hurrr... companion."  Agno blinks when he realizes that doesn't sound quite the way he intended.  "I mean, you are _effecient_.  Hurrr... that is I would be pleased to work with you again.  Someday."




 • • • • *Agno Phoenicus* • • • •

[sblock=Mini Stats]Agno Phoenicus
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +9 (+11 vs. Charm & compulsion effects)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (50 ft. with _Longstrider_)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Ammo (Arrows):* 28/40 remaining
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Lightning Arc:* 7/7 Remaining
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 7/7 remaining
*Hawkeye:* 7/7 remaining

*Cleric Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

*Druid Spells:*
*Spells Prepared: *
2nd level: flaming sphere, lesser restoration, eagle's splendor (D)
1st level: cure light wounds, faerie fire, shillelagh, aspect of the falcon (D)
0-level: detect magic, detect poison, flare, resistance[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


Unless anyone objects, Iago would like to lay claim to the Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds and the Wand of Cure Light Wounds with only 2 charges.  Any objections?


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


No objections here.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2012)

*GM:*  Updated the 1st post, [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION].  Needs approval.  DMC should be total 25.34.

Guys, it was a pleasure to DM this group for a year.  The fact that you all kept role-playing as much as you did makes me sad to see you all break up a good team.


----------



## Systole (Jul 23, 2012)

Sylla seems taken aback at the offer of a handshake.  "I don't ... usually, I don't ..." she says uncomfortably.  After a moment she gathers herself and takes Iago's hand.  "Good luck to you, alchemist.  However you wish to proceed."

To Agno she says, "Efficient is a good thing to be.  You were also ... useful, priest.  And you as well, bard.  On occasion.  Perhaps we will see you again."

"If we see him again, he's going to give me beer!"

"Yes, I heard, thank you.  Goodbye."  Without further ado, she turns on her heel and walks toward the market district, Boots trailing at her feet.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 23, 2012)

Denizel makes the rounds as well, sporting a genuine smile (he's thrilled that this is over). "It was a most memorable journey. And yes, perhaps we will be paired again someday."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 24, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> *GM:*  Guys, it was a pleasure to DM this group for a year.  The fact that you all kept role-playing as much as you did makes me sad to see you all break up a good team.




Thanks for the run, PM.  I enjoyed it.  And thanks to the rest of you, too.  We did have a good team  even though we were heavy on the ranged combat.  The rp chemistry was good but I think it would be good to see if I can catch a group with some of the new blood in LPF.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2012)

Final Numbers, Just needs [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]'s official approval.

XP:
Everyone is at 2044XP on 1 Nov 2011 (98 days) reaching level 2.
Everyone is at 3346XP on 22 Jan 2012 (82 days of level 2) reaching level 3.
Everyone is at 6601XP on 18 May 2012 (117 days of level 3) reaching level 4.
Everyone is at 6701XP + (22 x 65 days of level 4)= 8131XP on 22 Jul 2014.


GP Payouts = 4689.75gp Each
422.25gp Each
1695gp Each
Last one 2622.5gp Each 

Time based GP: Total = 5104gp each
98 days x 6 = 588
82 days x 11 = 902
117 days x 17 = 1989
65 days x 25 = 1625


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jul 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


I just want to clarify, since this is my first Living Pathfinder Game. The 5104gp Time Based GP has not been awarded previously, and is in addition to the 4689.75gp?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2012)

Correct.  You get both numbers.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2012)

Official Approval granted - numbers are good.

Excellent adventure, pm and players! It's been a pleasure to read along!


----------

